# Battle at Harkon Manor



## HolyMan (Feb 25, 2010)

A sub-quest for my Off to War campaign, this adventure is for all those players currently in Off to War. Should anyone wish to play we are always recuriting.

Our heroes have faced the monsters of The Western Woods and come out alive. Now they must take their news of the advancing Treylor, and should Lord Bairan's army not arrive in time. They will need to ready the defenses and help protect Harkon Manor. 

Players in this Adventure
Frozen Messiah
Myth and Legend
Theroc
Sphyh
Dragonwriter
ghostcat

 NPCs 
Vance Valorn- Knight and Protector of Harkon Manor
Vir Valorn- Baron and Steward of Harkon Manor
Brend- Priest and tutor of Vance
Rizella-Sister to both Vir and Vance
Skazul- Wizard and historian of the Valorn family

*Links:*
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/257877-off-war-recriutment-discussion.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/258495-off-war-ic.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/257898-rg-off-war.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/258310-five-kingdoms.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-3rd-edition-house-rules/258313-off-war-houserules.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/267151-spiders-path.html


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 25, 2010)

*Harkon Manor*

Pictures


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 25, 2010)

Traveling along the road, Vance halts at the top of a large hill waiting for the others. When everyone arrives at the spot they can see a small keep alone on a small isle on their side of a river.

"Behold Harkon Manor, birthplace of my father's father and home of House Valorn." 

Traveling the road to Harkon Manor the group comes to a small village. "The village of Wey." Vance says to the group, "Named after my great grandfather, he saved the village from river pirates and they could only reward him by changing the village's name in his honor. He then built the keep to help secure this village."

The thatched roofed village is little more than a dozen homes and two main buildings. The first looks to be a meeting hall, it's long flat roof covers an area without walls but has benches and tables. The small building near the back probably used in he winter months. The second building is a large barn type structure that doubles as the stables.

It is to the first building that Vance stops. "I would ask that you leave some of your retainers here Miss Lora," he says with his eyes locked on hers and a charming grin across his lips. "I see you have no maid, it will be no inconvinous to find one for you. And of course you should bring a chaperon as is only proper."

"Vance the Reygurian!" Brend says sharply.

Vance holds up hand stoping anything else the man was about to say. Smiling and never taking his eyes from Lora he continues, "Yes, umm Lord Grignard, I am sorry but I would ask if for now he be one of those to remain behind. It saddens my heart that I must treat a fellow noble such, but I will explain, and make it up to you as soon as I can."

"I need to take Lionheart to the stables, please meet me there when you and your escort are ready." he says giving her a small bow and then walking towards the barn like building not far away leaving the companions alone.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 25, 2010)

The young lording made Lora sick - he was full of himself, used to getting his way and thinking the world revolved around his ego. He attempted to treat Lora as one of the two types of women noblemen were used to - a Lady. Still, better than a commoner girl that was only good for serving and being forced to lift her skirts, but nobleborn women had little power or say about anything. They were pretty decoration with handmaidens to take care of them, and their purpouse was to be used by men as trophies to show off, or to serve political interests.

Unfortunately for Vance, Lora was a third type of woman, one he was obviously unfamiliar with.

"My... Lord Valorn - Lora took tremendous effort as to not snap her tongue at the young nobleborn warrior. - You were surprised that I was in charge of our group - perhaps you are used to women that are delicate flowers in of need tending, but I am not of noble birth and i do not need such care. I am also still in charge of this group and it is my responsibility to keep them together, until i am relieved. As such it would be irresponsible for me to leave them behind. Your invitation for dinner and... a walk afterward, I must... politely decline, unless we are all invited in your estate."

Lora was short of breath, with her cheeks flushed as she saw the lust in the young lordling's eyes. She gripped the handle of her glaive until her knuckles turned white, and with a clenched jaw remained where she was. _""Bring my beauty to the manor", i should have let him go and get eaten by that Hydra, pompous prick! Women are a wet hole and a pair of teats to him, just like with other men, only difference is that he is used to getting his own way without using his fists. His status has been enough so far and that has spoiled him."_ the girl thought to herself with cold anger.


----------



## Theroc (Feb 25, 2010)

Aidan could hardly suppress his chuckle at Lora's response, wondering if it would not have been more wise to accept his offer.  However, he also knew Lora knew the politics better than he, and that should her refusal place them at risk, she was unlikely to attempt the play.  Or, that was how Aidan understood the matter.  He did not speak, knowing his was woefully out of place in such a locale, simply keeping to himself and keeping an eye on Lora, ready to spring into action should it be called for.

He also felt his stomach grumble a bit as the boy shifted his glance slightly, wondering when they'd get a chance to eat... he was starved and hadn't gotten a chance to eat since he was poisoned.  Remembering this, he finally decided to speak up.

"Er... I dun't mean ta be rude, Lord Valorn... but er... we went through the uh... Path of Spiders... ya called it?  Yeah... those spiders have kinda nasty venom an' the like... and we could certainly use some uh... healin' if that would be possible... and perhaps a meal... fer recovery an' all..."  Hoping he hadn't committed an heinous affront, the boy looked about nervously before he murmured to himself.  "An' mum left this kinda fancy place fer Pa?"


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 25, 2010)

After travelling with Lord Bairan's army, Trinham was starting to think that the village gossip about nobles was wrong. Lord Bairan was obviously a decent individual who deeply cared for his men. The fact that he was being manipulated by Dellex not withstanding. However, Lord Bairan is an ex-adventurer while Baron Valorn is the first heredity noble that he has meet. To date Valorn, Trinham refused to think of him as Baron, meet every noble stereotype he had heard.

What did surprise him was Lora's reactions. She might be a pain as a person but she was turning out to be a very fine commander. When Lora started to tell Valorn where he could stick his idea of splitting the party, Trinham once again had to suppress a laugh and had another coughing fit. 

[sblock=OOC]A few more nobles like these two and a 15th level Trinham will be leading a revolution instead of fighting the Treylor [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 26, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] The following assumes you didn't let Vance and Brend go off to the stables, and are making your argument in the middle of the street. [/sblock]

With Lionheart's bridle still in hand Vance, stands facing Lora's onslaught. He looks like he is about to speak but, whatever he was about to say is swallowed in a grin. 

"Well if the only way to call on you is to see to your men, then by all means." He says with a slight bow. "You all may wait for us at the wayhouse, we must tend the horses." He adds turning to start back. "And then we will go to Harkon together." His grin showing how happy the ideal makes him.

[sblock=OOC]Take the time to have your characters sitting at the wayhouse talking/thinking. I'd like to get an ideal of what they are thinking and wish to do next. (Besides start a revolution ghostcat LOL) [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 26, 2010)

Lora let out a sigh as she saw the lord's back - at least she managed to keep everyone together. _Her men._ Well at least no one of the irregulars had tried raping her yet, that was always promising. At some level, Lora felt more comfortable knowing that she would be going to Harkon manor together with the others.

Once the group settled on two tables pressed together, Lora brought out Martoumum's pouch of gold and opened it. "Time to divide the pay between ourselves. We all deserve an equal share. Good job everyone, we managed to carry out our mission with relative ease." mused Lora as she was diving up the gold pieces in neat little stacks. Her ponytail wiggled about as the girl threw a quick glance at the surroundings for anything suspicious. She was so distracted by the counting that she hardly noticed a thing however.
[sblock]OK HolyMan you have to tell us how much gold was in there, we have the time to count it 

Also, Spot: 1d20-1=1 Lol good thing i used up this bad roll in a non-crucial situation[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Feb 26, 2010)

Jareth watched Lora's exchange with the nobleman with slight interest. The girl was at least as high-strung as himself. Valorn had been less than subtle, but Jareth hadn't seen a reason to get so agitated. Even so, the man rubbed him the wrong way. His bearing, demeanor, even choice of words spoke to Jareth of a spoiled noble's son. _Of course, who am I to talk?_, he thinks, _my upbringing was similar... Just turned out different. And now I'm in this ragtag group of miscreants, with a murdered father and a missing family._

His eyes get a little wet as he remembers the many fights he had with his father. Jareth's place at the rear of the group keeps anyone else from seeing and he's quick to wipe his face and focus on the task at hand. The young man follows into the tavern and sits, taking his share without a word as he waits and watches, an impassive look on his face.


----------



## Theroc (Feb 26, 2010)

Aidan kicked the dirt as the noble ignored him entirely and rode away, addressing Lora only.  While he knew she was in command, he suspected there was an entirely different reason for his focus on the girl.  He looked to Trinham a moment, before murmuring.  " 'pologies, tha noble dun't seem ta wanna listen ta a commoner like me..."  Before taking a seat and looking around.  As had he been before, Aidan was falling into unpleasant lines of thoughts about his competency and his ability to accomplish his goals.  While Lora set about to counting the coins, Aidan watched from his seat, remaining quiet, pensive.


----------



## Sphyh (Feb 27, 2010)

Onesimus manages to hold his tongue throughout Lora's and Vance's conversation surprisingly enough and silently follows Lora to the table. While she is counting through the coin he then looks to Lora. "Very well done Lora." He says with a nod. "I could see you were restraining yourself as well while addressing Vance. I know a fair amount of what they would call high speech, a somewhat fancy form of common. If my assistance is ever required while addressing these nobles don't hesitate to ask."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 27, 2010)

Lora looked at the large warrior and nodded. "Thank you Onesimus, though my mentor was wise and knowledgeble, she was far removed from court and politics. What i know i have read in books and journals, but this "high speech" is new to me. I - she paused for a moment and eyed the group, but decided to continue. - I did restrain myself, I would not risk upsetting the delicate ears of a noble and having us fail the mission. He doesn't seem like a bad person, this Lord Vance, but i have my reasons for... Anyway, Claude - she threw a quick glance at the older Paladin with her dark blue eyes. - you are of noble birth? If so, don't take offense."


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 27, 2010)

Trinham hobbles after the others and sits down at the table with an obvious sign of relief. "Lora. Thank you for standing up for us with the Baron. I really do appreciate it. Trinham really does not like the girl but he is not so narrow minded as to withhold praise when it was due.

Waiting until Lora had finish splitting the gold, Trinham looks at the others. Its obvious that he wants to say something but does not quite know how. Finally he decides to come straight out with it. "We can't trust that we won't be overheard in here but its more likely we will be overheard in the manor. So, is there anything we need to discuss while we can talk reasonably freely?"


----------



## Sphyh (Feb 28, 2010)

"High speech is simple a refined form of common. It roles off the tongue and has an air of dignity about it. I learned it... paueses for a second and stares off and come back to. "In a life that is soon to be all but memory."

Onesimus nods at the mention of being overheard in the manor. "Good point Trinham." He says in a slightly lower and deeper voice. "Once you start intermingling us commoners with nobility, guards always seem a little more on edge. But as long as Miss Lora bats her eyes a bit for Vance I don't think they will give us more trouble. Don't lead him on to be crushed later Lora, that could be bad for all of us.... but don't seem completely disinterested either and things should go well for us. He gives her a playful, platonic wink.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 28, 2010)

The girl blushed as she lowered her eyes and grabbed her ponytail, an odd feeling of embarrassment overtaking her. "I uh... I'm not that good good at batting eyelashes. My brother Arthur always said I have the charm of a fence post, you know I umm... I'm not exactly the temptress type." Lora mumbled as she squeezed her ponytail and looked to the side. Mentioning Arthur reminded her what her real reason for joining the army was, and also scared her, as she had never intended to share the details of her life with the others.

The young Wizard looked at the chubby lad and nodded, attempting to change the awkward conversation. "You are welcome, I cannot see the group divided. How are you feeling? Maybe we can find a Cleric or at least a herbalist in this village. Who else was hurt? Aidan?"

Lora looked at the dark skinned lad, who was unusually quiet since they had left the irregulars camp. She had divided the gold pieces, six stacks of two gold coins and five silver pieces each, and pushed one stack to each of the men around the table, leaving the last one for herself.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 28, 2010)

Everyone notices the door to the inside of the wayhouse open and a young girl in a plain brown dress with a high neck and a servers apron come out. Shyly she walks up to the table her eyes bugling at the sight of the money on the table. 

A round belly man steps into the doorway and says, "Go on Frella, they are customers, now." He also wears a white apron and has a towel in one hand. 

Looking down the young girl asks very softly, "May I help you travlers?" 

Satisfied Frella is doing her job the man goes back inside.


----------



## Sphyh (Feb 28, 2010)

Onesimus smiles at the girl as she approaches the table. He reaches down and picks up his 2 gold pieces and pockets them and hands 5 silver pieces to the waitress. "I would love a good meal." He looks back to the group. "You never know when you'll get another opportunity to eat a hot meal."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Feb 28, 2010)

Lora forced a smile and nodded - she was tired, sticky with sweat, dirt and dust, she had not washed herself or changed her attire for the past two days and her hair was already greasy despite being tied. _"And me constantly grabbing that ponytail is not helping it stay any less dirty."_ 

The female Wizard caught herself eyeing the serving girl's dress and hair. _"Plain but nicely fashioned. Cotton is more expensive than hemp and wool, they must be doing well enough. Her hair is shiny, I have to ask her what herbs she is putting in her bathwater."_

A bath - that is what Lora really wanted. Maybe going to Harkon Manor was not entirely too bad. Plus this Vance fellow seemed like the kind of person that would not try to peep while a lady was washing herself. _"Maybe i should get Aidan to guard the door."_ Lora mused. If she could call anyone here a friend it would be the dark skinned lad. But then again, he was a man as well, what guaranteed that he wouldn't peek?

"Something local and easy to prepare would be nice, and on the side yogurt mixed with water and a pinch of salt. It's a drink that people where i come from really enjoy. I can show you how to make it." - Lora smiled at the girl and extended five silver pieces as well. She felt at ease when talking to other girls.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 28, 2010)

In answer to Lora's comments about a priest Trinham replies "A priest would be nice but I don't think I can afford one. Maybe a herbalist.

As the serving girl comes in, Trinham smiles weakly at her. The girl was definitely his type and normally he would be turning on his, not inconsiderably, charms. However the exertions of the last few days suddenly catches up on him and he is simply too tired to be bothered. "I'll have whatever comes as long as its hot. Please" he says wearily. "Also, just water to drink." Trinham also pushes over 5 silvers.


----------



## Theroc (Feb 28, 2010)

Aidan slowly accepted his coin, taking the others on faith with it.  While he normally would have been much more cheerful at the pay(this was perhaps the amount his family lived on for a month), he was too busy pondering whether he was of any use to the gathered group... besides a feeble meatshield.  Looking at the serving girl a moment, he smiled kindly.

"I'll agree with Trinham here... hot food... I'm not picky..."  However, after he spoke his attentioned turned inward once more, the boy brushing his shirt off before he rubbed his leg where the spider had bitten him.  He still felt a bit weak from the venom, and the leg was still a bit tender.  Luckily it didn't hinder his functioning much.  It was rather like a snakebite he'd had as a child... only he wasn't a child any longer.

After a moment he realized Lora mentioned a cleric, and he was instantly dragged out of his stupor, if only briefly.  "This is enough for a Cleric!?"  The excited manner in which he asked made it quite clear he was not intending the cleric for himself at all, but for whom he did not say.  Though, there were some among the collected number who could suspect who he was asking for.  The boy's expression was clearly hopeful.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 1, 2010)

Calude has been quiet for much of the time. He has not been craving the day where he will come back to a manor house and will then be reminded of why he took up the calling of the paladin. The reminder of the name of his former lord causes him to sour and grow even more quiet as he let Lora take most of the questions. As he sat and reflected on the nature of his upbringing he listened to the nobels speak to other members of the group he shakes his head. {If he believes that Miss Lora will be swayed that easily than he will have to rethink his position. This will be a good lesson for him, not everything is within reach and you must choose your battles wisely} Claude thought to himself as he watched the young nobel speak to Lora.



Myth and Legend said:


> I did restrain myself, I would not risk upsetting the delicate ears of a noble and having us fail the mission. He doesn't seem like a bad person, this Lord Vance, but i have my reasons for... Anyway, Claude - she threw a quick glance at the older Paladin with her dark blue eyes. - you are of noble birth? If so, don't take offense."




"Yes and no, Miss Lora. I lived most of my life within the house of a nobel and was trained in the art of a nobel but I am nobel only by name. I was adopted by the Lord Jean Thomas Grignard in my home town. I was the son of Joseph Legault, a well known mercenary leader in Reygur. So you may say what you want about nobels it means little to me." Claude says in response to Lora with a smile, not because he liked that story but rather that he was surprised at how quickly Lora was learning how to be a great leader.

When te young girl asked the group what they wanted Claude gave a pleaseant smile at her. It reminded him that these were the people he was trying to help. "I will aslo have the local fair, and could you please bring with it some cheese and a local fruit, si vous plait, merci." He askes the girl kindly with his hands clasped together then rembering "Oh, miss if you could please point me towards the town chapel, we shall speak to the healers there ourselves to save you the effort, merci encore."

[sblock]
Sorry guys for not posting sooner, made an extra long one to make up for it.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2010)

The young lass (Frella) curtsies, and then turns to go back inside. Surprisingly she doesn't take anyones silver.

A few minutes later she returns with water and the odd drink for Lora. "I am sorry, but we can not take money from guest of his lordship." she says with downcast eyes. "Your food is on the way." she adds turning to go.

[sblock=OOC]
NOTE: Frella is a named NPC but the barkeep was not. Could be patrons about and country folk. [/sblock]


----------



## Sphyh (Mar 2, 2010)

With a raised brow Onesimus retracts his hand with the five silvers. "Very well." Onesimus walks over the the barkeep at the counter while he waits for the food to be delivered. He addresses him in a low tone "I know as well as you do that your not going to be reimbursed for our cost and for that I would like to thank you personally for your sacrifice." He says with a slight exaggeration on 'thank you' as he extends his arm with a single gold coin slightly visible in his hand to exchange with the keep as they shake incognito.


----------



## Sunking (Mar 3, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]Tira
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Size: Medium
Age: 24
Height: 5'2"
Weight: 116lb
Hair: Bright Red
Eye:Emerald green 
Skin:bronze shine(outdoors alot)

[sblock=Apperance] Tira is fair of build and moves with the grace of a hunting cat, she wears light leathers that allow her to blend in with the woodlands and shadows. She always keep her spear nearby expecting the worst. Tira keeps her hood up and keeps to the shadows, since she is not comfortable around lots of people and it can be seen in the way she is always trying to hide. [/sblock]

why not start at the wayhouse
[/sblock]

Tira sits up ageinst the wall watching the newcommers trying to find out if they are bringing trouble or just have arived at a bad time...
At first it seemed the trouble but the way they are treating the locals seems to tell another storie...

Her thoughts makes her forget not to stare and soon her eyes are discovered before she can look away.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 3, 2010)

The group notices a short, slightly built person sitting on a bench near the wayhouse. A mug is set out before them looking untouched.

Their hood is up but you catch them staring for a moment at each of you.

[sblock=OOC] Sorry I'm late with the intro Sunking you did great and remember you know nothing of the advancing Treylor but you are here in Harkon to observe. [/sblock]


----------



## Sphyh (Mar 3, 2010)

The barkeep receives the handshake and accepts the coin without ever breaking eye contact as he slides it casually into the front pocket of his old apron. 

Onesimus nods and turns to return to his table and in doing so walks past Frella. There eyes meet for a second but he quickly adjusts his downward as he feels his check begin to blush slightly. Of all the places in world I come to the one bar with waitress that looks just like her. He keeps his eyes fixated on the ground until he arrives at the table where he takes his seat and then quickly takes a drink of water feeling like the eyes of the world are upon him.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 3, 2010)

Claude had been siting back pleaseantly watching how the group interacted with the tavern owners and gave a pleasent smile towards Onesimus for his charity. "That was a kind hearted deed my friend, I was about to do the same but at that payment was enough. We don't want to seem like our coin purses need lightening." Claude says to him quickly leaning back in his chair.
As he does this he begins looking around the room and people watching and trying to pick up little tid bits of local conversation but he then notices someone eyeing them. He quickly contiunes looking around nonchalantly. After a small amount of time he nudges Aiden and takes out his dagger and places it with the point towards te observer, Claude quietly and quickly whispers "Watch 'em". "Excuse, Miss Lora, I have something to ask the owner of the establishment and I believe that Aiden has something to tell you." With that Claude walks over the barkeep and askes him, "Excuse monsieur, could you tell me who that person is right there is," Claude askes with a quick movment of his head to identify the person he was talking about "I would like to talk to them  and would like to know their name first if you would be so kind?"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 3, 2010)

As Claude approaches the wayhouse proprietor Frella starts to bring out trays of cheese and fruit. She pass by the dark skinned man a little quicker than necessary to get out of the way. 

While Claude speaks to the owner he noticesthe clenched fist at his side. "Sir, I am sorry I do not know everyone who enters or pass through. You must excuse me I have your food to help bring out." He says, walking into the building slamming the door behind him.

Frella setting things on the table jumps at the loud 'thack' of the door. She keeps her head down eyes on what she is doing and says nothing.

[sblock=OOC] Note: Reygur is a long way away from Pesh, so prehaps this isn't the first time someone has been short wit Claude do to his nationality. But this feels alot stronger than those other times. [/sblock]​


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 4, 2010)

"Merde..." Claude says as he turns and begins to return to the table fully understanding what had happened to him right there, he had become accustomed to it but this time hurt just as much as every other time he had attempted to help someone and they just looked at him with narrowed eyes. 

Claude goes back to the group and sits down in his seat and then begins to stare directly at the person who was watching them and his eyes began to glow a faint green.

[sblock]
Detect Evil

sorry if I am going through a lot to figure out who this person is in character. Claude has gotten to be fairly untrusting of people during his travels, especially ones who stare at him and wear hoods.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 4, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Quite understandable I am the same way LOL. You detect no presence of evil (60' cone towards stranger). 

@Sunking: Your character heard everything said to Vance out in the street. But the party quieted down when they reached the table due to Trinham's suggestion. I rolled a listen check and even if you max ranked it, it would not be enough sorry. Listen = 3 

Hey first roll of this game for me and I listed the campaign as BaHM just use that for your IC rolls please. [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 4, 2010)

Jareth was lost in thought. While this place was far different from the elven lands he grew up in, it still held a similar air. Here were the common folk, stuck a considerable distance from the nobles, the very people who held their lives and fates. Here, also, were the people he would be fighting to protect. People like his own family. The family he abandoned...

With a disgusted snort, he turns from his ruminations and to the place and task at hand. The young man looks at the others, having only partly heard the talk. He did catch Aidan's outburst of a question, though and looked at the farmboy, eying him with a slight frown. "You're sounding like you've never had to pay for healing. That piddly bit is hardly enough for a strong spell, but might get us a little magic."

Once the serving girl gets back, Jareth brusquely orders the house special, whatever it is, not really caring, with only water to drink. He tries to keep his mind focused on the present as he sits and listens, away from depressing memories of home and family lost, but his mind invariably wanders back, making his face look as though a stormcloud is passing over it.


----------



## Theroc (Mar 4, 2010)

"You're sounding like you've never had to pay for healing. That piddly bit is hardly enough for a strong spell, but might get us a little magic."

Aidan blinked at the rebuke, frowning.  "Yer soundin' like ya never lived in a Peshian farm... we ain't got no clerics... we ain't got no magic... an' I ain't seen this much gold in quite awhile, when Pa sold his prize bull fer some food fer mah sisters..."

Due to the various distractions, Aidan hadn't noticed the cloaked figure until Claude had pointed it out to him.  He immediately began keeping an eye on it, one hand shifting on his thigh, ready to reach for his javelins should the person be hostile.  Weary from the road, Aidan isn't sure if he can trust anyone besides those directly with them... and strangers eying companions are most certainly not on his most trustworthy list.


----------



## Sphyh (Mar 4, 2010)

Onesimus smiles at Claude as he thanks him. "I know what it feels like to have the nobility trod all over you when all your doing is trying make an honest living." After Claude returns he begins to ask him what the heck just happened but sees hes intently staring down a masked figure in the corner. He leans his chair back and glances at the figure and then brings his attention back to the waitress. "Thank you ma'am." He says as he tilts his chair back down on all fours as he looks at her trying to make eye contact. "I take it he does that alot by your reaction." Obviously referring to the slammed door. "Is everything ok?"


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 4, 2010)

Theroc said:


> Due to the various distractions, Aidan hadn't noticed the cloaked figure until Claude had pointed it out to him. He immediately began keeping an eye on it, one hand shifting on his thigh, ready to reach for his javelins should the person be hostile. Weary from the road, Aidan isn't sure if he can trust anyone besides those directly with them... and strangers eying companions are most certainly not on his most trustworthy list.




Now that Aiden was watching and he understood the the person was not evil Claude was now ready to approach the observer. Claude walked over and sat down directly in front of the person and had one hand on his chin holding up his head and the other at the dagger hidden underneath his cloak. Claude just sat there staring down this person trying to pick up any clues saying that they were going for a weapon and just trrying to guage any hostility in the person.


----------



## Sunking (Mar 4, 2010)

When the stranger walked over to her, tira looks up.
Her face is that of a beutifull women, her eyes looking like a dear who have come to close to the hunter, she gives a quick glanse in the direktion of the woods but the desides to relaxe a bit.
"Hello stranger what brings you to this place, in this time if trouble" she sayes with a voice like honny. "I better start by saying im Tira a traveling hunter" she looks him in the eyes and smiles a little nervous.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 4, 2010)

Lora had some grapes and cheese, chewing slowly and looking at Claude talk to an exotic green haired girl. The Wizardress leered her head to the side and instinctively grabbed the smooth shaft of her weapon. "Claude seems to like talking. Maybe he should parley with Lord Valorn when we get to the castle." Lora mused out loud. 

"Aidan you haven't been talking much since we set off - she faced the lad on her side. - you worried about your father? Listen I didn't come here for the money, I promise I'll loan you some of my earnings to help out. Mirella always said that a Wizard earns gold to fund her studies, not the other way around. Plus, I can always sell my paintings some day when i get better at it." Lora smiled - a rare, honest smile revealing her straight white teeth beneath the pink lips. She rummaged trough her backpack and produced the sketch he had drawn when the party had stopped for a rest near the creek. "Still needs colour." she murmured to herself while observing the sheet of paper in her outstretched hand.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 4, 2010)

Now that the nobles have left, Trinham realises how much this place feels like his own village. Even though it is nothing like it in appearance. Already drowse and feeling at home, Trinham automatically relaxes and is half dozing, letting the other's conversation wash over him. Even the inn keepers bigotry, which he only observes sub-consciously, reminds him of home and Frella setting food on the table doesn't really rouse him.

Suddenly, as Claude walks over to confront a stranger, Trinham becomes fully awake and his hand automatically goes to his weapon.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 4, 2010)

Sunking said:


> When the stranger walked over to her, tira looks up.
> Her face is that of a beutifull women, her eyes looking like a dear who have come to close to the hunter, she gives a quick glanse in the direktion of the woods but the desides to relaxe a bit.
> "Hello stranger what brings you to this place, in this time if trouble" she sayes with a voice like honny. "I better start by saying im Tira a traveling hunter" she looks him in the eyes and smiles a little nervous.




Claude relaxes and takes his hand away from his dagger and relaxes a little bit but keep s his eyes on Tira. "Tira is it, it is nice to make your aquaintance. So, you were staring at us quite intently, have we become your prey?" Claude says with a little smile both because of his wit and the nervous laugh which ment that he was most defintely in a position to ask questions.


----------



## Sunking (Mar 5, 2010)

”It depends on who you are and why you are here” She says half joking half serious with a twinkle in the eyes, she says awaiting while thinking _polite but secretive what are they hiding_.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 5, 2010)

Sunking said:


> ”It depends on who you are and why you are here” She says half joking half serious with a twinkle in the eyes, she says awaiting while thinking _polite but secretive what are they hiding_.




"So I see I am faced with someone who understands the art of conversation. At this point though I have very little reason to say anything to you because we have came into this establishment and have behaved civily and I myself have had to endure the bigotry of the owner yet no action has been taken to warrant us as dangerous. With this in mind might you be willing to start the information trade?" Claude says as he leans back in his chair with a small smile enjoying the verbal manuvering. It reminded him of when he went hunting with his adopted father, chasing the boar through the woods trying to guide it towards an area where a clear shot can be taken.


----------



## Sunking (Mar 6, 2010)

“Well I have already told you my name and profession, and why everybody is on their toes might have something to do with the rumors of a gathering army who is going to attack the elves, it aren’t like we love the elves but when the army are finished plundering and leave who is the elves going to take revenge on”  Tira pauses and look for a reaction “then you come along carrying so many weapons while being friendly with his lordship, it smells like trouble to me” she looks over his shoulder “and last some of your friends are pretty nervous, fondling their weapons while watching as if I am going to eat you alive” she finishes with a big smile.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 6, 2010)

Seeing that Claude was getting on with the stranger, Trinham relaxed. As he does so, he notices the food on the table and starts tucking in with gusto.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 6, 2010)

Sunking said:


> “Well I have already told you my name and profession, and why everybody is on their toes might have something to do with the rumors of a gathering army who is going to attack the elves, it aren’t like we love the elves but when the army are finished plundering and leave who is the elves going to take revenge on” Tira pauses and look for a reaction “then you come along carrying so many weapons while being friendly with his lordship, it smells like trouble to me” she looks over his shoulder “and last some of your friends are pretty nervous, fondling their weapons while watching as if I am going to eat you alive” she finishes with a big smile.




"I had no notion that there was trouble with the elves in this territory, this makes everything a little bit more serious." Claude says more to himself than to Tira, "On to the matter of why we are tense, we have just come through the forest and have had to deal with many...impediments during our travel." Claude sitst there thinking over many things and then comes down to a decision. "Miss Tira, I may be able to get you some form of audience with some of the nobels and if you want I will speak on your behaf, if you agree to this any action that runs contrary to the type of person I believe you to be will make the deal null and void. Do we have a deal, Miss Tira" Claude askes as he extends his hand halfway across the table.


----------



## Sunking (Mar 6, 2010)

“Well that might not be necessary, could I dare to ask your name my good sire” She says while relaxing a bit more “And about the elves trouble most of it is actually because of humans attacking or stealing from the..  them" she shudders a bit as she suddenly become aware that this man is very close and paying her a lot of attention ”… maybe we could… go over to your friends … you could introduce me”  as the smells of the newly arrived humans hit her nostrils it suddenly dawns on her how close alle these people are, and she begins to look towards the woods agein.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 7, 2010)

"Mon nom est Claude Francois Grignard, and I believe that you have mistook the words that I said, I will re-explain. I may be able to get you audience with the nobels so you can speak to them about why they should not be fighting against the elves, my intent was not to put the elves into fault." Claude says as he rises out of his chair and gives his hand to her to help her out of the chair, as his cortly training taught him to do. "Yes, intorductions may be good at this point in time, Miss Tira."


----------



## Sunking (Mar 7, 2010)

Tira takes Claudes hand and stands up on the way over to the other she says so they all can hear “So the rumors are true and it’s the nobles that’s behind the army” she looks Claude up and down “you don’t look like a mercenary” her hand goes to her chest while she is a little fearfull over how much he have figured out already


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 7, 2010)

[sblock=FM & Sunking] Rolled a sense motive for Claude and it was high enough for the following.

Claude studies the young woman as he takes her hand. She is no elf as is evident by the roundness of her eyes and face, but she is trying to hide something about herself without actually lying to the man.


Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 8, 2010)

Claude continues to walk as if nothing has come to his mind but he is strating to think that he may have to ask some more questions later. "I never said that nobels are behind the army all that I sated was the fact that i might be able to get you audience with them so they may be able to find some way to stop it, or at least have some form of protection for the town." Claude responeds to her while listening to the tone of her voice and how quickly she attempts to find blame among the nobels, Claude understood that hew didn't know if it was them or not but he was not going to cast judgement until he had enough inforamtion to do so.


----------



## Sunking (Mar 8, 2010)

As Tira comes over to the table were Claudes friends are sitting she bows slightly and sits down, looking over her shoulder she says to Claude “I’m sorry its just when I’m nervous my feelings often do my speaking, and among strangers I often gets nervous” she turns around and addresses them all “as I said to Claude I’m Tira a Traveling hunter and I have come here to find out about the rumors about war, its so that my hunting takes me to the border of the elven land and there I heard about a human army approaching, as I have no desire to be caught between to armies I went here to find out if it was true that war was brewing between the humans and the elves, so if that was the case I could pack my belongings and move on to other pastures” She takes a deep breath after the long introduction before continuing “So what I’m asking is do you know anything about the army and its motives” She is averting eye contact and blushing a little around so many strangers.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 9, 2010)

"Very well Miss Tira. I will start with our leader Miss Loreen Winmer, then on to Trinham Woods, Aiden Burke, Jareth Kyras and Onesimus of Pesh" Claude said as he pointed to each individual as he spoke their name he began to think about how little he knew them, he may want to inquire about their pasts because he understands they know little about him at this point to.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 9, 2010)

Having eaten, Trinham begins to feel much better. Well at least he no longer feels drowsy. As Claude introduces Tira, Trinham stands but nearly overbalances. Steadying himself on the table he gives the newcomer a scintillating smile and says pleasantly "A pleasure to meet you Tira."


----------



## Theroc (Mar 9, 2010)

Aidan had watched warily until the girl came over and introduced herself, then he relaxed and let his hand rest on his leg once more.  When Claude came to Aidan's name in the introduction, he nodded politely in recognition and returned to his food.  Now that the potential danger had passed, Aidan could return to thinking on his father, and whether he would get the money in time.  After all, he was bedridden when he left.  Who knew how much time Aidan had to save him?

As the girl asked a question, Aidan turned and was about to speak before he stopped himself.  He had no idea how much of what he knew was fact and how much was appropriate to go blurting out to a nigh total stranger, so he simply returned to his food, running over his memories of his father's circle days to see if he could reenact a few of his techniques to serve him in the battles to come.


----------



## Sphyh (Mar 10, 2010)

Onesimus smiles and stands as he is introduced. "Pleasure Miss Tira, please feel free to join us." Onesimus reaches over retrieves a chair from a nearby table and pulls it over. He continue to stands and indicates to the chair with his hand showing he won't be seated until he helps see her seated. _I might be going to war to make a new life but I can still honor the customs of my family and culture. He thinks to himself. 


_


----------



## Sunking (Mar 10, 2010)

when she heard their names her face turned pale, her hand goes to her chest and she stairs at Jared “What was your name” she says nearly whispering, a look of dread on her face.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 10, 2010)

Lora eyed Claude's new friend with suspicion. She was a beauty, something that made Lora somewhat jealous, although the Wizardress would rather die than admit it. What was her purpose in all this? Did she seek protection? Was she gathering information? A single woman approaching a group of strangers is something Lora simply couldn't accept freely. "We know as much as anyone else - the Treylor Empire is supposedly invading the Five Kingdoms of Borlim, which means we as Peshans will be deeply affected as well. - Lora eyed the other girl, trying to see a reaction. Of course if she was any good as a spy she would not make it obvious for someone who had spent the last several years reading books and mixing potions. - There are rumors of an attack coming towards these lands, but nothing has been confirmed yet, judging from how unfocused on war the local nobility is. If you want to avoid getting caught between two armies you should head North and lose yourself in the thick woods. As a traveling hunter that should prove no challenge for you."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 12, 2010)

Jareth paid no heed to Claude and the stranger at first, mind still turned inward despite his self-admonishments. But as the paladin introduces him and the new girl, his concentration was mercifully broken once again. 

He nearly snaps again at the well-meaning older man, but controls his sharp tongue, merely nodding at the huntress. As she seems to recognize his family name, the color drains from his own face. “Jareth. Why do you ask?” is his own half-strangled reply, though he’s sure he already knows the answer. The young man still doesn’t want to face it, doesn’t want to tell all these people about his past, his family and his own betrayal, at least in his mind. _They don’t need to know. I’m here because I want to be, and it’s none of their business,_ are the thoughts to race unbidden through his mind as he waits for Tira’s response with bated breath and a trace of pain in his eyes.

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry I've been pretty quiet lately. I've been just slammed with RL stuff.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 12, 2010)

[sblock=DW] No problem DW that post more than makes up for it.  [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2010)

A tense silence forms about the party as Tira stares at Jareth, and he stares back. It lingers and deepens so that when it is broken by Vance's deep voice it feels like standing inside a bursted bubble.

"Well what's this, Miss Lora? Another companion added to your entourage?" he says from behind Tira's back. His smile is as winning as ever and he only has eyes for Miss Lora. Brend stops short of the table face gruff and arms folded.

Tira's eyes grow wide at the sound of the voice and she stands quickly. "I am a traveler my lord um... just passing through and by your leave." she says bowing and turning at once to leave. "Nonsense, look there is plenty of food and more on the way." Vance indicates the platters being brought out. "Stay and tell us of where you are from and where you travel to."

"I could not," Tira answers in a frightened voice. "I must be off," she says as she goes back to her table and gear at a near run.

"To bad, another time then." Vance says sadly and then turns to address Lora and the others. "Now we should talk about..." the dashing lord starts to say, but is interupted by the crash of crockery and a shout of *"ELF!"*

The group as one turns to see the innkeep standing in the doorway, broken dishes at his feet and a finger pointed at Tira.

Crouching down to get her things the young girl had wiped the sweat that was starting to sting her eyes, and knocked her hood down in the process. Motionless she knelt looking at the innkeep, her bright red hair the color of fire and the slight point of an ear visible for all to see. Her emerald eyes sparkle with fear. 

[sblock=OOC] Rounded eyes and cheeks tell you she is not a full blooded elf, and red hair and green eyes I have heard that description before? hmm.... where was that? LOL  

You all are up!! [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 16, 2010)

Claude was quickly on his feet. "YOU SHALL NOT HARM THAT GIRL!" Claude yells as his eyes scan the people in his range of vision, "Miss Tira is underneath mon protection and because of her being a part of our group this also means that she is under the protection of your lord. So to put it in terms the are easily understandable; harm comes to her harm comes to you, and believe me if you do try I will find you." Claude says as he walks over to Tira, grabbing her by the arm and leading her out of the building. On the way out his eyes were locked on Vance.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 16, 2010)

Trinham is already standing from greeting Tira. So when Claude confronts the innkeeper, his hand immediately goes to his sword. He glances first to Lora, then to Vance, back to Lora and finally to Claude. Taking his hand off his sword and preparing to cast a spell he says "I've got your back Claude." 

At this point it occurs to him that he may just have fanned the flames even more. So, applying the full force of his personality he says. "Calm down everyone. Nobody needs to get hurt." He then looks at Lora to see if she wants him to carry on or take over herself.

[sblock=Mechanics]CHA = 18 (+4)[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 16, 2010)

Lora's face darkened at the stupidity she had been served with. The aged Paladin liked the sound of his own voice too much, but his loose tongue had now imposed his own decision to stick up for a stranger on the whole group. Whether he fancied the girl or did it due to some stupid Paladin code of conduct, Lora didn't care. "Damn it Claude! - Lora hissed at the older man. - This girl is not a part of the group and I bear no responsibility for her actions nor the acts she has committed. We just met her - she turned towards Vance and tugged on her ponytail with anger. - Whatever this is we have no part in it. Our mission is to bring news to your brother's ears, as i have said already."


----------



## Sphyh (Mar 16, 2010)

Onesimus drops his spoon back into the dish. The meal barely touched. I can't even enjoy one meal without something going wrong! Pissed at the situation he pushes his chair back and draws his large sword and rests his across the tops of his shoulders gripping it on both sides as if its a yoke. He looks at Lora. "You may not like what Claude has done but were in this now. Let me see if I can take care of this." He takes his sword off his shoulders and stretches his arms back with it and brings it to rest across right shoulder like a pike as he walks in the direction of the barkeep. "Sit down!" He says in a low strong voice. His voice lightens slightly with a raised right brow. "You've already been compensated."  

[sblock=ooc]
intimidate check 1d20+5=16
[/sblock]


----------



## Theroc (Mar 16, 2010)

Aidan's eyes bulged at the events, seeing Claude throw them into an unknown situation unrelated to the task at hand.  He doesn't draw a weapon yet, simply watches in confusion.

"Er... When did we... uh... nevermind..."  The boy said aloud, looking at Claude in confusion and then to Lora, still seated and eating his food, not wanting to waste his meal.  If needbe, he'd hurl his plate of food at someone to free his hands to draw his weapon.  After all, why shouldn't he use what he has to?


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 17, 2010)

Jareth froze at the commotion. _At least they're not focusing on me now..._ The young man stands, hand drifting to his chain of its own volition. Jareth realizes this and halts, but keeps his hand just resting on the coiled, barbed length. In the back of his mind, another thought goes through his head, _So the girl is of elven blood. No wonder she recognized my family name. Once this is calmed down, I'm going to have a talk with her... The others can't know. Not yet. I can't face that yet..._/. He blinks back the slight moisture that starts to overcome his eyes, telling himself of the need to focus on the here and now, not the past and not the future.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] See a little kick of the ant hill and everyone posts, sorry I waited on Sunking, wanted him to help spring his character on you.  And I gave him the choice to be elven or half-elven. He had something in mind and went 1/2 elf. More on this to unfold.

Now about where you are, FM thinks you are in a building but you are not. You are in what is like a car port with tables and benches under it. (Anyone remember LadyHawk?? Based on that.) So Claude did not "leave" but did walk away from the tables and others but he is still in sight. Alot about to go on so let's have fun, and nobody get thrown in a dungeon plz, LOL  [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2010)

"A spy!" Brend exclaims from where he stands. His mace ends up in his hand before the words are out of his mouth. 

But before the old wizen can move Claude has seized Tira by the arm and walked her out a little ways to the road infront of the wayhouse.

Onesimus gets the door to the establishment slammed in his face as the barkeep hurriedly runs inside. A loud thunk indicates that a cross bar was dropped in place.

"I am sorry I didn't mean for them to find out..." Tira mumbles through tears. "And Jareth, he is.. he is.." sobs start and what she was trying to say is lost.

Vance answers the young Trinham's words with a smile, and a nod. Brend with a "Hrmph!" and shake of his head like he doesn't like what his master must be thinking. Turning to Lora, Vance listens with a small smile but it is possible it is because of the view not the words. "Miss Lora you must look at all this from my postion, war with the elves to the east, my father killed by Reygurian assassins, and all of you coming from the forest that no normal person strolls through."


"And then you and your companions acting like this," he continues nodding towards Claude and then looking at Aidan. "One overly protective, and another acting as if everything is all right, yet ready to spring at any moment." 

[sblock=OOC] Important: I did not get anything wrong in this post LOL, eveything Vance has said is true from his point of few. [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 17, 2010)

Lora curled her lips and turned towards Claude and then the other men, eying them one by one."Whomever still wants to be part of this group and carry out Martoumum's task lay down your arms and do not make the situation more complicated than it already is. Nobody is attacking anyone here - we are supposed to be on the same side!"

_"IDIOTS!" _The girl thought, particularly angry at the snobbish Paladin who jumped, sword in hand, at the first opportunity he got. 

It took all of Lora's slim supply of self control to turn back and speak calmly to Vance. "I had not been aware that you are battling the Elves, I had thought the situation was tense but up to the point of armed conflict. I am sorry about your father, such is the risk for all high nobility. The Reygirian, although full of himself - she pointed towards Claude with the tip of her glaive, the weapon remaining still in the lass's grip. - is a Paladin and by no means an assassin. I have witnessed the divine energies about him, so i have no doubt to his motive, however rash his actions may be. He is following some personal code or some such, which makes him act like an idiot around women. - Lora smiled faintly at Vance as she said that part. - Even though that Half-Elf over there seems capable of taking care of herself - Lora leered her head to the side, her deep blue eyes drilling a hole trough Claude's skull. - Everyone else is ready to spring up because we have been trough no small amount of peril on our way to your grace."

Lora paused and took a breath, looking at Onesimus and nodding slightly at his sword. _"Sannaya help me he better sheathe that cleaver back in the holster."_ The girl thought and then continued, leaning on her glaive in a non-threatening manner. "We may not look like it but we are part of an army and we were dispatched here as both messengers and military aid. But I cannot say more unless we talk in private."


----------



## Theroc (Mar 17, 2010)

Listening to Vance's comments, he speaks after he empties most of the food from his mouth to maintain some semblance of decorum.

"Oi, we've been on the road for awhile, so we ain't heard nothin' 'bout 'sassins 're war wit' elves.  An' yer complainin' about me bein' ready ta fight if we're attacked?  Whaddya want?  I've been poisoned by giant spiders, put to sleep by gnolls and chased across a forest by a blinking multiheaded snakebeasty thing!  If I wasn't ready for anything, I'd be a bloody fool!"

That said, Aidan went back to his meal, not wanting to waste a morsel if he could help it.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 17, 2010)

"Shh, Miss Tira everything will be all right." Claude says attempting to comfort her as best he can, "I will not let any harm befall you and do not worry about Miss Lora, she doesn't take very well to sudden changes and scenarios which are outside her control. Stay in eye sight Miss Tira because I wish to go back and explain, do not worry they will not harm you while you are this near." 

Claude turns around and walks back to the group as he walks in and hears Vance talk about his fathers death. "I apologize greatly on behalf of my nation, our...profession of choice does make diplomacy difficult for those who do not follow that path. I hope that I may allow you to see us in a different light. If I would have known than I would have made my intentions clear, I apoogize." Claude says shaking his head from the shame of his country that he has felt through his entire life.

"Now Miss Lora, I apologize for the suddeness of this desicion but I do not apologize for my actions. I drew no weapon and causesd no harm therefore I feel no guilt fore that action." As Claude spoke he understood that Lora was not going to take this well but he knew he had to go through with it anyways, "I threw us into no situation that we would have already have gotten into because if Miss Tira were in trouble many of us would want to help, that is our nature. I took the situation away, maybe in not the perfect form but I did it without bloodshed." Claude pauses and takes a large breath before continuting due to his understanding that truth hurts but it coming from your own mouth hurts even more. "Miss lora, I understand that I may have acted rashly but I have reason to. Do you believe that I, being a Reygurian, did not go through these same scenarios. I have had multiple encounters with people who judge me" When he says this he lifts up his shirt slightly to show a long scar running across his stomach, "This was from a dagger that was pulled on me in a similar establishment, so don't think I act stupidly with out reason to because I have more than enough reason to see the signs and act apropriately, Miss Lora."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 17, 2010)

"Now is not the time to argue Claude." - Lora pouted at the older Paladin. She hated the notion of loosing her control over the group in front of Vance. The girl realized her own vanity with embarrassment, but she also knew she was right. She was right most of the time, experience had proven so. 

"I can't have my men jump at every opportunity to stand up for a stranger because they had bad experiences before. My life was no picnic when I was younger but sometimes bad things happen to good people and there's nothing to be done about it!" - Lora exclaimed that last part with flushed cheeks and anger seeping trough her voice, and realized she was getting affected over the matter of her own misfortune in years past, so she attempted to calm herself to the best of her abilities. The girl threw a sideways glance at Vance but she had to assume control and strike while the iron is hot, least she lost the group to chaos and whims.

"I know you are all good people, or you at least like to think you are, but we can't defend everyone we meet. What if this Half-Elf was a thief? - Lora pointed towards Tira with her delicate hand. - Or an assassin? Or an arsonist? Would we have to stick up for her then? Or would you take on the role of arbiter as well as defender every time something like this happens? What if she was not a pretty young thing but a bull sized man? Would you think him a victim, or would you discriminate because you assume that women are less capable of defending themselves than men are?"


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 17, 2010)

Having assumed that Lora was not going to take any further action, Trinham was just about to intervene when the girl spoke up. As Lora takes over, Trinham shuts up but reviews what he would liked to say _I'm with Claude on this. I don't care if Tira is part of our group or not, I'm not prepared to let an innocent be harmed if I can prevent it. Having lived in a village like this all of my life, I have seen what happens when a lynch mob forms. Believe me, this situation has all the making of a lynch mob._. When Vance chimes in Trinham thoughts continue _Oh heck. Now the local nobility is joining the mob. Please Lora. Try to keep Vince's brains in his pants for a bit longer, otherwise we are going to be in deep ****_ 

While his weapon is still in its sheaf, Trinham is alert and ready if violence flares up; the drowsiness of a few minutes ago gone. His recent thoughts mean he knows what he has to do if necessary, regardless of the consequences.

[sblock=OOC]Text in italics is Trinham's private thoughts and not spoken aloud[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2010)

The commotion scares away all the locals and it seems that the group has the area to themselves. Vance looks about, "I think we are private enough for now and there are things you need to know before meeting my brother."

Vance motions to Brend, the older man comes forward to whisper in the youngers ear, bringing a big smile to Vance's lips. "No," Vance says his face going serious and Brend returns to his spot and form growling look mace still in hand.

"Please sit everyone, or stay sitted as the case may be," he adds looking at Aidan. "My Lord Grignard, if you would take charge of the young lady and ask her to sit with us."

As everything settles down, Vance joins the group across the table from Lora and helps himself to some of the food presented. He turns his head to look at Brend and the priest sheathes his weapon harshly and walks inside the establishment. "He believes I should chain you all and sort this out while you can cause no harm. I am not so untrusting and believe people till I catch them in a lie." His gaze falls on everyone as he tries to gauge their motives.

"Now who wishes to start from the beginning you talk as if you are not at war with the Treylor. And your actions seem to suggest you have not been companions long." Vance says with a look to Claude and Tira. "And you mention Martomum. Would that be Martomum Stonebreaker?" 

[sblock=OOC] Notes: Vance is an NPC already at the helpful stage thanks to a beautiful young girl, so no need for Diplomacy. Unless you wish to try it on Brend. 

Bluff checks if you attempt to tell the story while leaving things out.

Sense Motives if you want to feel out Vance, or Tira while she is NPCed. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 17, 2010)

Relieved that things appear to be getting back under control, Trinham resumes his seat and pointedly looks at Lora, waiting for her to start.


----------



## Sphyh (Mar 17, 2010)

At Lora's glance Onesimus raises his off hand and nods. "Yea, yea I know. Diplomacy right?" as he sheathes his blade and returns to the table. He picks up his chair and sits back down and without a word grabs his spoon and begins to eat again. At the mention of being chained up possible he raises his head and makes eye contact with Vance as he was gazing about the party. Without skipping a beat he dips his spoon and takes another big bite without breaking eye contact. He then points his spoon lazily in the direction of Lora and he finishes the food in his mouth. "Miss Lora will speaks for the group Lord Vance."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 17, 2010)

Claude looks over to Tira and motions for her come over. Claude grabs his chair and sits down again. "I understand that you do not wish to argue Miss Lora but the nature of everthing I do is planned and with good intent. I saw no evil in her, this is through both my own determination and divine. I also undersatnd our pasts do not define our futures but they do effect our judgement, like maybe yours against men, I will try in the future try not to let past incidences plague my judgement." Claude says calmly as he quiets himself down and lets his mind stop racing, "I agree with Onesimus on who should speak on our behalf. I trust your choices Miss Lora, please do not let this incident make it seem otherwise."


----------



## Theroc (Mar 18, 2010)

Aidan looks at the others, blinking a moment.  "Methinks we should debate and argue our plans when we dun't have company, it's rude to exclude people... an' it's poor form to discuss such matters when those uninvolved are present... or so Ma always tol' me..."  before shooting a glance at Vance and returning to his food.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 18, 2010)

Lora felt relief as the situation lost some of it's tension and the group returned around the table. The girl eyed Tira as she sat next to Claude. Something bugged Lora, as she moved her gaze back and forth from Tira to Jareth - the same bright red hair, the same piercing green eyes, similar facial structure... She was used to noticing the similarities between herself and her own brother Arthur and now Lora tried to figure if those two had some sort of family relation - bloodlines were apparent when one could piece the similarities together and use calm logic to examine the evidence.

Lora didn't want to keep Vance waiting, and she was glad the group had finally started acknowledging her authority. Trusting them to speak for the group was good, even though she wasn't nearly as eloquent as Claude, nor did she know highspeak like Onesimus. The girl decided to answer the young noble's question without delay, while she still kept her gaze on Tira and occasionally on Jareth.

"Yes, Martoumum Stonebreaker. He is the leader of the irregular's camp in Lord Bairan's army. If you know him you must also know Bear and Dellex. We were _supposedly_ marching to meet the invading force of the Teylor Empire, but i think foul play may be afoot. I've seen enough to think that Lord Bairan is not leading the army, and that Dellex is now in charge. Me and Aidan - she pointed towards the dark skinned lad on her left. - met him, he even gave us these" the girl produced her blue brooch from her backpack and hurriedly hid her drawing that was still laying on top of it.

"I think he is trying to secure the Lord's seat for himself and is moving the armed force to further his own power. The whole army was marching North instead of East, and we encountered a village completely slaughtered and burned, with a single Teylor helmet as supposed evidence. After that, Martoumum got written orders from Lord Bairan, asking him to send a force to warn you at Harkon Manor of an impeding Teylor attack. The letter also mentioned that we must take Jareth with us, which is now making more and more sense."

Lora paused for a moment, and took a sip of the refreshing white liquid in her mug before continuing. She forced herself to look the young noble in the eyes - he had an aura about him, like one of the princes from the fairy tails she used to read as a little girl. He was handsome and well mannered, much more so than was required for one of his blood. Lora couldn't help but blush as she talked, sometimes gasping for air or stuttering. She really was bad at talking when she wasn't barking orders or implying someone was stupid.

"Uhh so, ah. Well so we were set out but were forced to split up. Martoumum went to aid some friendly tribe of Gnolls that inhabit the woods past the creek. We... - Lora's ears were on fire with unease and embarrassment, and her heart had dropped in her feet. - we then hurried here to see what was going on. I am not one to meddle in the affairs of Nobles, but i think Dellex is smart enough a Wizard to know how to forge his own companion's handwriting. These orders Martoumum got were probably fake, although i know not what Dellex will benefit of us coming here and raising you to arms, unless he somehow manages to convince the Elves to attack... "

Lora paused and her eyes widened. There it was - the puzzle was coming together! She still needed more information to complete it however. But Jareth's presence suggested Dellex wanted to instigate a feud between the Elves and the Valorn family. Now if only this _traveling hunter_ spoke of her own part in all of this. Lora eyed Tira with suspicion, but remained quiet.

[sblock]Int check for Lora to figure out the situation between Jareth and Tira: 1d20+4=22 With 18 Int the girl is quite smart and should be able to figure things out i suppose. Tell me if i'm not going in the right direction so i can edit HM.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 19, 2010)

Jareth sits down again to listen to the young noble’s words. He tries to focus on the situation at hand, paying attention to what the others say and keeping his own trap shut. Odds are it would only bring more trouble if he spoke any more at the moment.

His sparkling green eyes, gone cold for the moment, shifted regularly from scanning the group to focusing on Tira, his face impassive the whole time. He looks sidelong at Lora as she mentions the order to bring him along on this trek, recalling how they had reacted to it. _Maybe I should tell them a little… At least about Tharivol. But no more!_


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 19, 2010)

Vance's winning smile falters for only a second. Had Aidan been refering to some flaw in him? _Nonsense,_ he thinks. The young lad is jealous as most men are. "I believe your Ma left you off her aporn strings to..." but whatever Vance was trying to say was lost as Lora spoke up about Martomum.

The lord listened and smiled tucking aside his questions like Brend had taught him. Interupting always led to people going silent. Either they didn't like to be interupted or figured out they were talking to much. So he sat there and listened and enjoyed the view. _I wonder what it looks like when she smiles,_ he said to himself after she was finished.

"Yes I know Martomum, Dellex, and Lord Bear. They were here with another man, Fallon, the four of them solved the gnoll problems that were plauging farmers near Harkon Manor. After they were finished they needed to hurry back home and took The Spider's Path, even after all the warnings. I was younger then and Lord Bear inspiried me to choose the life I now lead."

Vance goes silent as Brend returns holding open the door to the wayhouse. The barkeep, Frella, and another man wearing a cook's greasy apron come out bearing more trays of food. Their shoulders are hunched and the look at no one and say not a word as they put the trays on the table and then return inside. Brend takes a postion standing behind Vance arms folded.

"Now you say you were part of Lord Bairin's army," he says helping himself to some of the steaming food brought out. "That Dellex has takin charge of Lord Bairin's force and instead of marching to war with the elves to the east, he had the army head north." he pauses to take a bite seemingly lost in thought.

"Then the most incredible part of your story," he continues. "Is while on your way here, you encountered a villiage completely destroyed by the Treylor." He shakes his head and everyone notices Brend's eyebrows' raise in surprise. "The Treylor can not possibly be in Pesh. They have to get through the mountains and then by the Great King's city Siere. And by all reports it will be months till they get through the mountains."

Brend steps forward to say something to Vance in a language no one understands(except Onesimus). Vance frowns and says(in common)"Is anyone present?" 

"Kase and Robert." Brend says in answer to the odd question.

"Then send them south and tell them to be back quickly." Vance says over his shoulder then returns to speaking to the group as Brend again darts inside the wayhouse. Vance's stare is now on Tira, but it is not the admiring looks he has givin to Lora. More a penetrating stare as if he was trying to find the truth. "You just arrived here?" he asks her.

"Yes, and it is true that I have never met these people before." she says a little more enbolden. Perhaps she doesn't like the feel of Vance's eyes or the fact that she was called a spy. "My people only wished to know if it was true that the elves and humans are at war." 

"And what if we are, do they plan to join the Treylor?" Vance snaps at her. "Are the Nandirly finally ready to rejoin their brothers the Treylor?" he asks angrily. Tira clamps her jaw shut noticeably, and Vance turns to Lora with softer eyes and a smile.

"Miss Lora I believe you have misread what Dellex is doing. If the Treylor are on their way here it is not to fight us, it is to fight the Nandirly."

Turning back to Tira he says in a saddened voice. "The elves and humans are not at war, it is the elves of the east who are at war with the elves to the north. And humans are just in the way."

[sblock=High Speech] The barkeep said something about one of the deliveries from the south being over two days late. [/sblock]

[sblock=ML] No other checks I think you have figured out their relationship. Great job!! [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 19, 2010)

Listening to Lora tell her story, Trinham visibly cringes when she starts going on about their suspected duplicity of Dellex. Still she has previously shown a good grasp of strategy, so he decides to trust her. However when Vance starts to display the same xenophobia towards the elves as the rest of the village, he knows that they are in trouble.

Once Vance has finished speaking, he can't contain his curiosity any longer and has to speak up. Turning to Vance he assumes a fawning tone and says "Sorry to interrupt mi lord. Can I ask a question?" Once Vance has given him permission, he will continue. "Are you saying that the Treylors' are elves, Sire?"


----------



## Sphyh (Mar 20, 2010)

Onesimus sits silently as he listens to Lora explain everything in great detail. He was extremely impressed with her reasoning skills and was trying to connect the dots in his head as to what was going on. He listens intently to Vance's dialogue; he hardly even notices the food that was brought out and placed before him. Never really getting a clear picture as to what exactly is going on and what we should do from here he just keeps his mouth shut and will try to take in as much information as he can. 

Onesimus takes note of Brend's use of highspeech and tucks the knowledge away in his mind to be brought up in private conversation with Lora. He never makes any indication that he understands what there talking about in High Speech either. 

_He thinks to himself... I'm glad I don't have to try and sort all this mess out like Lora or Vance. Things get to complicated once you start involving the nobles. But I need to learn this if I'm going to make a decent soldier and secure my freedom..._


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 20, 2010)

Vance looks pleased at the questioning look in everyone's eyes. And as he nods to Trinham he says as if remembering a lesson. "The Treylor are indeed of elven blood. Treylor is High Elven for Chosen People. It is hard to translate to the commoner's speech. So we sometimes just call them 'high elves'." he continues talking as he watches Tira intently.

"Now the Nandirly, whom we call 'wild elves' translates into Nature's Keepers in High Elven." Tira noticably grimaces at the term wild elves, but doesn't speak out. "The Nandirly live just north of here, across the river in Fanshaw Forest. They use to live on the other side of the mountains with the Treylor until they chose to leave and migrate to these lands." 

Vance takes a drink from a mug on the table before continuing, "The Nandirly use to trade with us years ago, but one day the stopped without warning. We learned that they had sworn off contact with humans after a Peshian ambassador had..." His eyes widen as he takes in Tira's features once more. "...Had fallen in love with a Nandirly princess. It was rumored that she had a child, a baby girl."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 20, 2010)

Jareth gasps as Valorn finishes. Valorn could only be speaking of his father and the bastard child he sired with the elven harlot. One more reason he had fought his father. And could that illegitimate sibling be this girl Tira? She looked so much like his sisters, with the familial red hair and green eyes… Jareth growls out a curse in Orcish as things fall into place for him and he puts his head between his hands, elbows sitting on the table. He gapes for air momentarily in this position as his body quivers with anger.

As he struggles to remain in control of his emotions, a truly difficult battle for the young man, he unwittingly mumbles, “No, no no! This can’t be happening!”

With a shout, he leaps up from his chair, eyes blazing and points an accusatory finger at Valorn, shouting, "SPEAK NOT OF MY FATHER!"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 20, 2010)

Tira bursts into tears, ":sob: Jareth :sob: I'm sorry. :sob:" is all she can manage to say.

Vance perplexed at the young man's outburst stands himself hand on his sword. But then calms, the move more reflex than a desire for conflict. "I'm sorry also but I do not know your father." he says sincerely. 

[sblock=OOC] Vance doesn't remember Trinham, Jareth, or Aidan's names LOL to him they are the help. [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 20, 2010)

Claude sits l8istening to all that was being said. Miss Lora's recounting of their travels reminded him of what a good leader she was meant to be because she thinks for herself and let's nothing get in the way. Vance's speech made him wary of the young lord, Claude could see it in his eyes that he didn't like to lose and would do anything to win and it worried him greatly. Trinham's quick grasp of the scenario shocked Claude slightly, he felt like he misjudged him and would have to apologize later.

Claude did not like the addition of Jareth's father into this, he did not judge them man but from the reaction it brought out of Jareth it meant that his thoughts will be clouded. Claude also felt a large amount of sympathy for Tira, she did not mean for this to happen nor did she want it but she was in it now. {These two will have to solve their problems on their own terms without anyones opinions or thoughts tainting their choice.} Claude thought.

Claude puts his hand on Tira's back to try to calm her. "We are all weary from travel, we should rest and in the morning we can speak of this with our minds refreshed and cleansed of the thoughts of yesterday." Claude says looking around the table to see if there is agreement because hge knows that he is indeed tired and his head ache from strange thoughts floating through his head, as if they weren't even his.


----------



## Sphyh (Mar 20, 2010)

Onesimus seeing an opportunity out of an extremely awkward and puzzling situation nods in agreement with Claude at the mention of rest. He then looks to Lora to see her orders.


----------



## Theroc (Mar 20, 2010)

Aidan did not manage to follow much of what Lora tied together, though he noted she revealed almost everything.  However, as Jareth erupted, the boy quirked a brow, noting the point at which he spoke.  As Valorn seemed unaware, Aidan chuckled, but said nothing for now.  He did not feel that it was his place to educate the noble.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 20, 2010)

Trinham nods his thanks to Vance for the explanation but does not speak. Then, just has he had started considering the implications of the two theories, his concentration is broken by the actions of Jareth and Tira. Trinham may not be particularly bright when compared to the likes of Lora. However, he is not that dense that he can't spot something when he is practically hit over the head with it. Now that it has been pointed he can see the similarities between the two.

Before Trinham can consider how this will effect the group, Claude suggests that they rest. Still dizzy from the spider toxin, Trinham agrees and says "Claude resting is an excellent idea. We should all feel better in the morning and hopefully alert enough to make sense of what is happening."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 20, 2010)

Jareth ignores the sobbing Tira for the moment, instead focusing on Vance. He growls, shaking his head and loosing a small tirade in Draconic oaths before finally bringing his focus back to the nobleman. "You may not have known my father personally, but he's the Peshian diplomat you spoke of. I am Jareth Kyras, his second son, and I still bear the signet ring of _my_ family."

He doesn’t seem to notice Claude’s suggestion, not that he would care anyway. Rest is the last thing on his mind.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 20, 2010)

Two men come rushing out of the wayhouse, one wearing leathers with a bow and arrow at the ready. The other clanging throught the door in plate and mail a sword and shining shield ready for anything, his purple cape swirling behind him.

" My lord we heard..." the man with the sword starts to say, but a raised hand from Vance stops him. Brend then comes out pushing by the two warriors. 

Saying nothing he stands watching. "You gave them their orders, _tal'wizen_?" he asks but doesn't turn to see Brends head nod. "Then be off and be safe and quick." he says eyes still locked on Tira and Jareth. The two warriors salute fists to heart and then leave in the direction of the stables.

"Now my Lord Kyras is it?" he says with a smile and nod at the ring on jareth's finger.. "And Princess Tira." he adds surprised. "My Miss Lora what an odd sort of people you travel with. But again you must understand my difficulties, in believeing anything out right." 

"Please sit mi'lord," he says to Jareth. "Although I did not know your father a man I call a friend did, but then I have not seen Tharivol in quite some time."

Tira lets out a gasp at the name. "Oh no," she says sadly. 


[sblock=OOC] _tal'wizen_ in high speech = my teacher

Jareth lost contact with Tharivol right? so he doesn't know anything, but someone does. It is getting late *in game* I will end this night soon promise FM so you can LVL up  [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 21, 2010)

Dragonwriter said:


> Jareth ignores the sobbing Tira for the moment, instead focusing on Vance. He growls, shaking his head and loosing a small tirade in Draconic oaths before finally bringing his focus back to the nobleman. "You may not have known my father personally, but he's the Peshian diplomat you spoke of. I am Jareth Kyras, his second son, and I still bear the signet ring of _my_ family."
> 
> He doesn’t seem to notice Claude’s suggestion, not that he would care anyway. Rest is the last thing on his mind.





"Jareth this sort of actions will not change anything, let something else guide your actions other than anger." Claude says to Jareth calmly, he can't say that he understands exactly what he is going through at this moment but he does understand emotions that rise up among famliy or the lack of it, "Vance, trust is something that you must do. If you treat everyone as a threat than you will become paranoid and your people will suffer because of it. There is great hope for you yet but you must make the first step for your people." Claude says to him with so many reminders of his foster father being brought up from the recesses of his mind, this was something he did not like to remind himself of.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 21, 2010)

Lora had watched the exchange silently - this was a welcome break from Vance's intense stare that made something tremble inside her belly like a scared dove flapping it's wings. She had indeed pierced much of what was going on together, Vance's words and both Jareths' and Tira's actions had confirmed it. The girl slapped her hand on the table and stared at the group intensely with her blue eyes.

"Get a grip! Jareth whatever father issues you might have, they are not to be the cause of strife right now. You and your sister - Lora coldly nodded towards Tira -  may speak and sort it out later. My Lord Vance, - Lora turned towards the young nobleman, making a great effort in smiling. She revealed her teeth, but this was as far from a sincere smile, as a rock was from a diamond. - it appears that these wild elves you speak of are potential allies against the Treylor invaders, and Jareth's presence was supposed to further the mistrust and animosity between them and us humans. If i might be so bold as to suggest we send out emissaries to their lands and attempt to secure a temporary truce, with the objective of repelling the common enemy? Surely if the High King is summoning all the armies, it is not because the Treylor want to fight some other Elves that are not his subjects. And, there is still the matter of the burned village, someone has done the deed, the question is who? Also, I apologize but i still must speak to your brother of this, as he is the head of your House. If your offer of hospitality still stands, i think that we all would welcome a dinner and some rest. And maybe a - Lora forced the words out of her throat. - walk in your garden."

Lora was prepared to sacrifice some of her sleep to indulge Vance's wish for a private talk, if that would benefit the group and the Irregulars as a whole. She thought of Arthur - he was somewhere amongst the irregulars as well, most probably. Town milita men were still not professional soldiers, and unless Arthur had really grown in skill with the sword, he was under Mart's command, even if the dense Dwarf did not remember him. But even if Arthur was amongst the regulars, she did not want him to have to fight on the wrong side. Lora was unsure, but Dellex's plans somehow alluded that the Northern lands be weak when the Treylor attacked. Well not that she wanted to undermine a fellow Wizard, but Lora would make sure Harkon Manor and the wild elves stood together against the invaders. Then Dellex would have no choice but to fight along side them against the Empire.

If only Fallon had done something to find Lord Bairan, then things would become much easier. Lora was surprised at how involved she had gotten, but still her ultimate goal was to find her stupid brother, grab him by the hair and drag him back to their parent's farm. Then she would be able to study under Mirella again, if the witch would have her.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 21, 2010)

Jareth rounds on Claude, his voice still at a raised level, “You don’t get it, do you paladin? My anger is all I have left!”

The young man’s attention then turns to Lora and his voice drops to a far quieter and colder tone, saying, “She is not my sister. Only the offspring of my father’s lust.”

Only after responding to his comrades does Jareth realize what Vance said. His head drops slightly as he says in a breaking voice, the surge of emotions taking their toll on his state of mind, “I am Lord only if my elder brother is dead as well. And I refuse to accept that as fact…" He takes a deep breath to try calming himself, then continues, "But you mention Tharivol. Where is he?”


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 21, 2010)

Trinham sits quietly watching the interplay around Jareth and his sister, absentmindedly nibbling on a piece of fruit. Trinham has grown up in a village a lot like this one. Fortunately, it was nowhere near the local lord's residence, so that all that the village ever saw of his was his tax collectors. Never-the-less, Trinham had seen dramas similar to this a number of times and they were always devastation to those involved, so he had a lot of sympathy for the two siblings. That said it was the first time that he had seen a lord, a paladin and a urber-intelligent wizard involved and this made it all the more interesting but even more distressing for the principles.

Although not contributing, Trinham makes a mental note to have a quite word with Jareth in private, later.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 21, 2010)

Dragonwriter said:


> Jareth rounds on Claude, his voice still at a raised level, “You don’t get it, do you paladin? My anger is all I have left!”
> 
> The young man’s attention then turns to Lora and his voice drops to a far quieter and colder tone, saying, “She is not my sister. Only the offspring of my father’s lust.”




"Listen to yourself for a moment, do you scorn your blood when it displeases youa and prise it when it dose not. You fight as an elf, you blend magic and weapon togther in a way only the elves could have mastered besides taught." Claude's eyes narrow at Jareth and he shakes his head, "To scorn not only your blood but those with that same blood, you should have sympathy for your sister. Did she have choice in this matter? Did she wish to bring up old wounds for you?" Claude let's up no his hard look at Jareth "You only have anger because you accept that that is all that you have, let your ghosts disappear and  you may be able to move on."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 21, 2010)

Lora listened to the aged Paladin's words - they were wise but also full of his holier-than-thou attitude. He spoke of things he did not understand, and that irked the girl. Still his attempt at pacifying the scrawny red haired boy were to be commended. "Sometimes anger lets one feel one's own strength, and that is the only reassuring thing when the ghosts you mentioned impossible to banish by moving on." Lora spoke with a strangely even tone as she eyed the elder man.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 21, 2010)

Myth and Legend said:


> Lora listened to the aged Paladin's words - they were wise but also full of his holier-than-thou attitude. He spoke of things he did not understand, and that irked the girl. Still his attempt at pacifying the scrawny red haired boy were to be commended. "Sometimes anger lets one feel one's own strength, and that is the only reassuring thing when the ghosts you mentioned impossible to banish by moving on." Lora spoke with a strangely even tone as she eyed the elder man.




"Nothing is impossible, Miss Lora. You speak true about feeling one's strenght but it alos hides others, would your magic work as well if your mind is clouded by anger?" Claude says clamly and with a smile, his old self coming back after the intesnity that he showed.


----------



## Sphyh (Mar 21, 2010)

Onesimus only shakes his head at Lora's words as he remembers something his father taught him. "Anger is only the illusion of strength." He says aloud not making eye contact with anyone. His eyes look over to Jareth. "The second you rely on it instead of your true heart you realize it that it only brings pain. Claude is right. Let your anger die."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 22, 2010)

Lora humphed and flicked her wrist at Claude's remark. Magic - now there was something she understood quite well. "Wizardly magic requires a collected, scholarly approach. Anger is irrational and ill advised for a Wizard. Sorcerers on the other hand - she smirked at Trinham for a brief moment. - have been known to fling fireballs around affected by their whims."

Lora paused and regarded both Onesimus and Claude with her cold stare. She felt no joy opening up to these men, but the girl felt an urge to speak her mind. "Anger is a tool, a natural occurrence that cannot be eliminated. Sometimes it must be subdued, at other times, it is the driving force that propels one towards a goal. Anger at oneself is the means by which we seek to protect ourselves from repeating our mistakes."

For a moment, an image flashed before Lora's eyes - the setting sun, barely grazing the tips of the pine trees, the crooked dirt trail that lead from the militia camp to the village. The sound of footsteps behind her, a hand on her face, to muff her scream, smelling of sweat and leather. Thirteen year old Lora, trying to squirm away in futile effort - the grip around her mouth and on her left arm squeezing like vice...

The girl shook her head and banished the bad memories - every time she remembered, the anger at _him _and herself would renew. It was her way of keeping herself from ever falling in such a situation again. "Anger is but the strongest catalyst we have at our disposal." Lora mused, mostly to herself.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2010)

"So you were Tharivol's _dianicon (die-a-*nice*-un),_ his apprentice." Vance says putting together the chain at Jareth's hip and what Claude has said.

"But that would mean..." Tira gasps. But she just puts her head in her arms at the table and continues crying though this time softly.

Vance shakes his head at the poor girl and then continues. "As I have said I have not seen him in a long time. He left shortly before we learned The Treylor would be invading The Five Kingdoms."

Vance pushes his plate aside, and starts to stand. "Miss Lora you are correct we need to talk to my brother the Baron. It will save from repeating all this a second time. I am just glad we got all our surprises out of the way." he says with a smile, towards Jareth. "All of what your friends say is true, but I can only tell you this, young Lord Kyras. Control your anger, do not allow it to control you." He watches Jareth as he says all this and when it looks like the young man has himself under control he nods his head. 

"Shall we go then?" he asks standing and offering his arm to Lora.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 22, 2010)

Jareth finally regains better control over his anger, at last forcing it back down and to the back of his mind. It still simmers, but it isn't turning his gaze red any more. He scowls as he regards Onesimus, but says nothing. _You try going through my life and we'll see if you can let anger die._

Jareth stands from the table, gritting his teeth behind closed lips. He folds his arms across his chest, scowl still obvious. He pointedly avoids looking at Tira as he waits for the others to move.


----------



## Sphyh (Mar 22, 2010)

Onesimus listens and keeps his tongue. He has spoke his peace. He can't help but think of how selfish Lora and Jareth's perspectives are. Their anger, no matter what it is rooted in, is about them. About them getting revenge or what they want. _"Anger leads to selfishness and pain if left unbridled. __I learned that lesson in the fighting circle some time ago_.._._" he thinks to himself as he touches the index finger of his right hand to a small scar on his left forearm almost in a daze. He remembers just a few short years ago in a rage he challenged someone to the fighting circle to defend in his own pride and it left him scared in more ways then one. He snaps out his moment of thought when the party begins to rise and leave and simple follows suit.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 22, 2010)

Trinham smarts at Lora's dig about sorcerers and anger. Trinham knows only too well that the opposite is the case. Anger leads to lack of control, which for a sorcerer is deadly. Trinham briefly remembers the time when his sorcery was just starting to emerge and the chaos that resulted whenever he started to loose his temper. He is just about to tell the smart-a***d girl about this when he remembers they are not alone. Not only not alone but with nobility. Trinham bites off his retort and simply smirks, irritatingly at Lora before standing up and following the others.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 22, 2010)

So far things had progressed adequately for Lora and her group, minus one sobbing red haired girl and one quiet Aidan on the side of the table. She would talk to the dark skinned boy later, to see what made him so reluctant to speak.

Lora looked at Vance's arm as she would a snake in the grass, and quickly donned her backpack and grabbed her glaive with both hands, firmly squeezing the polished oaken shaft. She smiled apologetically, although sincerely, at the nobleman and moved out in to the sun, waiting for the others to follow her.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2010)

The group leaves the wayhouse and starts towards the bridge that leads over to Harkon Manor. As they approach they notice workers patching up some crumbled mason near one of the bridge archs.

Vance notices the looks and supplies an answer for everyone. "Two days ago now the Hydra of Serpent Creek attacked." As they near the masons the three men drop what they are doing to bow their heads down and never looking at the procession. 

"It did a little damage before it lost one of it's heads and then fled," he says straightening his back and puffing out his chest.

They enter through a small gate in a thin outer wall. The courtyard is paved with stones and a couple buildings and walls block out any few other than it. Stone steps lead up to a door and a seperate building from the main castle has a door level with the courtyard.

"Welcome to my home," Vance says proudly of the small grey stoned manor.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 23, 2010)

Lora was impressed with the architecture of Vance's picturesque manor, the stonework and the angle prompting the young girl to take out her canvas and draw. "This would make a good painting." she murmured.


----------



## Sphyh (Mar 23, 2010)

Onesimus nods with a since of respect at the manor. Not quite as big as the manor of his Lord in Pesh, but still a very well fortified manor. He looks in shock at the damage to masonry. "That beast attacked the manor directly? What would drive it to do something like that?" He knows very little of water dwelling beast but something had to aggravate the beast he thought.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 24, 2010)

"A very strong and beautiful showing of the strenght in your house, because a manor is merely an extention of those who rule it. I will have to walk these grounds at one point during my stay." Claude says as he walks along with the group, he is both happy to be back in a manor because it is where his courtly training comes into it's own but it also reminds him of his past and his time growing up in one.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Trinham looks around with awe. The manor is certainly impressive. Although, to his eyes it appears to be cold and forbidding. Claude mentioning about a house been an extension of its rulers strikes a cord and he makes a mental note to be extremely weary of all the nobles who live there.


----------



## Theroc (Mar 24, 2010)

Aidan remained rather quiet and fidgety in the manor, particularly around any 'loose' objects that could be knocked from their perch, as if he is afraid of breaking something.  After a bit he relaxes a bit, but does not speak a word as he thinks on how just one item from such a manor could likely pay for his father's healing.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 24, 2010)

Seeing as how the group was either very safe or utterly unable to help itself from an assault in the manor, Lora decided to break formation and catch up to Aidan. The dark skinned boy had been very quiet as of late, although still as loyal as when she had first meat him. The girl flicked off her ponytail that had entangled itself with the glaive mounted on her shoulder and looked at Aidan with her blue eyes.

"What's wrong with you?" She asked flatly. _"Damn it that didn't sound right at all!"_ Lora chastised herself. 

"I mean... how are you?" the girl asked after a moment of reconsideration.


----------



## Theroc (Mar 25, 2010)

Aidan looked at Lora in brief surprise, not realizing he was directly being addressed immediately.

"Oh, uh, I'm alright... I guess... it's just all so fancy... and erm... I don't like all this noble-ing stuff.  It's so complicated... I never know if I should say somethin' 'r not, since it may hit tha wrong ears, yanno?"


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 25, 2010)

Claude sees that Lora is taking this opprotunity to speak with Aiden, he will not say anything on that matter he finds it an endless source of amusment. Claude looks over at Oneisimus "Mon ami, when I spoke of anger you agreed with me and spoke with experience of it. May I ask what brought you to the same conclusion about the nature of anger that I did?" He askes absent mindedly as they walk through the courtyard.


----------



## Sphyh (Mar 26, 2010)

Onesimus looks back at the aged warrior and smiles. He says with a warm tone. "Well, to make a long story short in my youth I decided to take a dispute to the what we call the fighting circle. Kind of a sanctioned fight to settle disputes. Once the fight was over that was that and you moved on. This one particular instance this coward was slandering my fathers name. I took a great offense to this and in my anger I decided to settle the dispute in the circle and well he shows the small scar on his left forearm to Claude the other combatant didn't play by the rules. My father catches wind of all this and to my surprise was upset with me. He said he mocks his fathers deep voice 'let that scar be a reminder that anger only leads to more pain.' He went on to explained how somethings are not worth getting angry over, especially when its the town drunks opinion of someone else. Pride and anger can lead to lots of unnecessary pain. I will fight for what I believe in and to protect those who can't protect themselves. But to take a life over pride or anger..... is just selfish."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 26, 2010)

Sphyh said:


> Onesimus looks back at the aged warrior and smiles. He says with a warm tone. "Well, to make a long story short in my youth I decided to take a dispute to the what we call the fighting circle. Kind of a sanctioned fight to settle disputes. Once the fight was over that was that and you moved on. This one particular instance this coward was slandering my fathers name. I took a great offense to this and in my anger I decided to settle the dispute in the circle and well he shows the small scar on his left forearm to Claude the other combatant didn't play by the rules. My father catches wind of all this and to my surprise was upset with me. He said he mocks his fathers deep voice 'let that scar be a reminder that anger only leads to more pain.' He went on to explained how somethings are not worth getting angry over, especially when its the town drunks opinion of someone else. Pride and anger can lead to lots of unnecessary pain. I will fight for what I believe in and to protect those who can't protect themselves. But to take a life over pride or anger..... is just selfish."




"Ah, very interesting, Your father is a wise man. Yes, the best advice often times comes from a father. I can remeber the words that I live by that my father told to me before I became the son of a lord." Claude pauses to try to find the words because translating this sort of a statement without it losing it's intesity is difficult "My father said 'Claude you must be one of the good people son, because there are too many of the bad ones'. It is interesting how something so simple can be so beautiful or poetic. I wonder what Jareth's father would say to him?" He says absent mindedly as he remebers the past.


----------



## Sphyh (Mar 26, 2010)

"Yes, beautifully simplistic. Your father too was a very wise man." He pauses for a second. "That's a question he needs to ponder himself." He says in a lower tone as he stares at the ground in front of them as they continue walking deeper into the manor.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Mar 27, 2010)

Jareth walks into the manor grounds with the others, his anger only slightly diminished. He avoids looking at Tira, except for occasional glares. The young man overhears the little story Onesimus tells and snorts. _If that's your experience with anger, you know nothing,_ Jareth thinks to himself.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 27, 2010)

Watching the others (ecspeically Lora and Aidan) chat, Vance  leads you up a short set of stone steps to a door in the side of the main building.

To Onesimus he says, "I believed that the creature was hungry and Skazul says it is a very stupid. So it dared attack a holden as it crossed the bridge. Luckly some Purple Rose Knights were nearby." Speaking as he leads you into the foyer, and then to the great room he adds with a smile. "I took one of it's heads and was looking to take the rest when I met all of you." he says unmodestly.

"Now I shall get my brother," he says heaving a heavy sigh. "My Lord Grignard... Please um, Please make the introductions." he says noticably changing what he was about to say.

Leaving for only a moment, the crackling of the large fireplace makes the only sound in the room as you wait. Returning from the way he left Vance enters with a noble woman on his arm.

"Sister these are are guest," he says in a sweet honeyed voice. "Messengers from Lord Bairan." He finishes escorting her to a chair near the window. "My sister Rizella Valorn," he says by way of introduction losing the sweetness in his voice. "And my brother and baron of the land bestowed to my family, Vir." he says simply as an older man walks in helped by a nursemaid and cane. 

His bearskin robe looks to big for his small frame almost as if it was dragging him down. He takes a seat in a hard wooden chair and waves the nursemaid away. Following the baron is a large man, armed and armored and with an air about him that he knows how to handle himself. He stands behind the baron his bald head and dark gotee giving him an almost evil look.

"Baron Valorn," Vance says "These are the messengers I told you had come." making a nod to Claude, he stays standing near his sisters chair.


----------



## Sphyh (Mar 27, 2010)

At Vance's short explanation of the attack and his rather boastful claim of decapitating one head of the beast Onesimus simple gives a slight smile and nod and continues on silently. At the mention of the "messengers" during the introduction Onesimus stands near the back and simple bows and says nothing unless spoken to.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Mar 27, 2010)

"Merci, but I am not the one to ask in the future about actions having to repersentative of our group. Our leader is Miss Lora and all things that efect the group as a whole will go through her, but I digress." Claude says this after a low bow, "Mon nom est Claude Francois Grignard of Reygur, our leader Miss Lora Winmer, Trinham Wood a student of the arcane, Aiden Burke of Pesh, Onesimus of Pesh, Jareth Kyras of Pesh and his sister Tira. We are honoured to be guest to the house of Valorn and we hope that our presence will not cause any difficulty for you or your people. I thank you again afor your hosptality."


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 28, 2010)

Lora had agreed with Aidan - after all, she was the one to caution him about Lords and their habit of beheading people for no apparent reason in the first place. When Vance had stated that _he_ was the one to maim the viscous serpentine creature, Lora could not help but throw him a quick glance - his clean shined boots, his long sturdy legs clad in platemail, the muscles beneath his armour, his blue eyes and short beard giving him a handsome rugged look. Some part of her felt like she wanted to ride with him in to the sunset, feeling safe in those strong arms and cuddling against that wide chest.

That was a very small part however. The ever vigilant and unsociable main part of Lora screamed DANGER and flashed a red banner as she looked upon the man and his lustful gaze. It was hard to ignore, that one.

When they were presented to the Lord and Head of House Valorn, Lora clenched her teeth and curtsied - she _never _curtsied! Not even when she had thought she was meeting with Lord Bairan. But this situation was different, and she would not risk presenting herself as an unrefined peasant girl. Well, she was a peasant girl, having grown on a farm and all, but Lora liked to think herself more as a Wizard's apprentice than as a farmer's daughter. 

"My Lord Valorn" she said flatly as she raised the edge of her dress. _"I really need a fresh change of clothes."_ Lora thought as she eyed the old man and his bodyguard. Something in the guard's eyes made her cringe with disgust and fear - perhaps he reminded her of her assailant.

"Claude is quite versed in the art of negotiation and presentation, so I have full confidence he will aid me in relating our message in full." Lora turned towards the aged Paladin and gave him a slight nod.

[sblock]Anything further i need to know or roll a knowledge check on?[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 28, 2010)

Trinham keeps to his position in the middle of the group, as they move into the manor. Although it takes most of his attention just to keep up, he does manage to listen to most of the conversions going on around him.

As the party moves into the hall and Vance introduces his relations, Trinham is surprised at his demeanour. To Trinham's mind there is something seriously wrong with this family and he decides that if he has any spare time he will try to get to the bottom of it. Meanwhile Claude has started to introduce the party and Trinham finds himself in a bit of a dilemma. He doesn't want to make a complete fool of himself but he realises that if he bows like he is supposed to he will probably fall over. In the end, he leans heavily on his stick and stiffly bend forward as far as he feels is safe.  

[sblock=OOC]As a background task during downtime, Trinham will use his charm (CHA=18,+4) on the staff (mainly kitchen ) to find out all of the gossip about the nobles.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 28, 2010)

[sblock=ML] Nothing else needed most of the general stuff is listed in the RG. Go ahead and deliever your message when reay. [/sblock]

[sblock=ghostcat] Great I think that will be loads if fun  [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Mar 29, 2010)

Lora collected her thoughts for a second, and then got on to delivering the message - and keeping her appointed task. "My Lord Valorn, as i have already said to your brother, we have been sent here to deliver a warning from Lord Bairan, who is in charge of the main Pesh force headed out to meet the Treylor Empire's invading force." She then repeated the message in the letter that Mart had shown her, and also voiced her concerns that Dellex was behind this and not Bear. She also reported the burned-down village, the single Treylor helmet found as evidence, and the groups most recent escapades on the road to Harkon Manor.

When her story reached the group's encounter with the Hydra, Lora could not help but spare Vance a quick stare, boots-to-head and down to the boots again.

She also elaborated on the part Jareth had in all of this, which she now  saw as more important than originally thought. If the letter had insisted they take him, there  was a purpouse behind it, although she spared her assumptions on that. Once she was done, Lora kept quiet and stared at the old man, averting her gaze from the bodyguard behind him.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 30, 2010)

After Lora has delievered the message the party was sent with, the Baron nods and says, "Thank you my dear," his voice is dry and dusty. "You are all travel worn from your journey I can tell. Please except the hospitality of my home and the villiage while we wait for my brothers scouts to return."

He starts to stand and is helped by the stern looking guard. "The tales of your adventure through the Western Woods is one I hope to hear more of," he says turning to leave, "maybe in the morning."


"See to our guest dear Rizella," he says passing his sister and back out the door he came from.

Offering a hand to Rizella, Vance's smile has a sour cast to it as he looks to the doorway his brother had exited through. "Miss Lora," he says bowing and getting an eye full, "I must regret we may have to postpone are stroll till tomorrow. No doubt my brother will want to... discuss all this at some length with me." With another passing glance at Lora, Vance then heads out the way his brother did.

"Please follow me," Rizella says turning to head to the grand steps off from the main room.


[sblock=ooc] Unless you want to add something or throw in a question to the Baron I will fastfoward to the next morning. [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 1, 2010)

Lora nodded to Vance and set out after Rizella, mounting her glaive once more. The Nobleborn girl had an elegiac feeling about her, an aura of sadness much too familiar to Lora. The Wizardress felt a strangely akin to their silent hostess. "You have beautiful hair mistress Valorn." observed Lora, eying the Lady's long dark mane.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 8, 2010)

Giving Lora a smile, Rizella Valorn continues to lead the group to where they will be staying. She gives Lora and Tira rooms fit for royalty with their seperate sitting rooms and grand beds. Jareth and Claude get seperate rooms as well but not as lavish but nice all the same. When she shyly states she will have to put someone in the servants area near the kitchen, Trinham quickly accepts the accomidations. Leaving Onesimus and Aidan to be put up in the barracks with the half dozen off duty men-at-arms. 

The evening passes by without much incident for almost everyone. It is in the morning when things become rather complicated and out of place. Aidan is missing.

After a search that takes most of the morning it is discovered that Aidan is gone but all his equipment was left behind. Even the clothes that he traveled to Harkon are still in the manor, he is somewhere in just his smallclothes. Odd that Aidan might have left in such a state the others think a search for Aidan is in order. 

"Yes a ride out is a wonderful ideal," Vance says at the suggestion. "My scouts returned while you were searching for the lad, and they wish to show me the Treylor camp."

So after a quick brunch Lora, Claude, Trinham, and Onesimus meet Vance at the stables.


Meanwhile Jareth wanting a little more time alone started back to his room. Turning the corner he sees Tira standing in front of his door as if she had knocked and was waiting for him to answer. Seeing him she flushes slightly and bows her head looking away.

[sblock=OOC] Just a post of you meeting your ideal horse for the first time. You can be as descriptive as you like. Make a note only Claude gets a horse with a military saddle the rest have riding saddles. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 8, 2010)

[sblock=Trinham]Not tired right away Trinham steps from his room to the kitchen. Mogins curiously tagging along finds himself near an open door leading back to the great hall. The young cat darts through and Trinham hurrys to catch him.

As Trinham nears the door he hears voices one belonging to the Baron. "... those Reygurians who were here, the ones who murdered our father, they new the Treylor would be coming here. We thought they meant to The Five Kingdoms but really they were saying they were coming to Harkon Manor." His voice is thin and soft but their is an undertone of strength. "They came seeking information on the Nandirly but as to why I am not sure."

"Our father new something perhaps that very thing and they silenced him." Vance says calmly.

"So a connection then? Between..." Cut off as Mogins jumps up on the table the two lords start looking about. Trinham trying to quickly get back to his room steps off balance, the bite still effecting him badly. Falling with a loud crash the young battle mage looks up after words to see Vance standing near the door watching.

"Sorry I was um.. looking for my cat." He says with a straight face. [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 8, 2010)

Lora felt wonderful this morning, despite not having made much progress in finding her brother. She was beginning to think that after all, a seventeen year old lass was truly not her older brother's keeper. She had taken a long relaxing bath last night - her rooms in the manor were vastly bigger and more lavish than anything she had ever lived in.

Back on her parent's farm, she had to share a room with Arthur, and they didn't even have a proper door - just a piece of brown linen cloth hanging on a wire. Later, when she had moved over to Mirella's cottage, she had to sleep on a small cot next to the hearth, in the kitchen that also doubled as an alchemical laboratory, study and guest room.

The accommodations last night made Lora truly feel like nobility, and the girl was very content. *"I could get used to such a life."* she mused, and eyed young Vance quickly. She was wearing a red and white dress today, cut on the sides for riding - Lora was overjoyed to find a wardrobe full of stylish and quite expensive dresses in her room. Most of them were too revealing, or too impractical for one such as her, but Lora had found several to be quite adequate in both size and make.

She had even gone so far as to give her mane the one hundred strokes this morning, and put a purple rose clasp she had found next to the mirror in it. The girl's thick, shiny black hair now flowed down to her shoulders, her usual ponytail gone.

Not surprisingly, Aidan had gone and gotten himself in trouble. Lora still felt responsible for the group, and growled in a low voice when she heard the news. "There aren't any fighting rings around here are there?". Then a thoughts struck her - Aidan's main purpouse was saving his father from an illness, and perhaps he had gotten some crazy idea involving a local priest.

"My Lord Vance, perhaps the first place we should look for is a temple or other place where the local clergy makes it's home. Aidan has been looking for a priest." As she said that, the girl beheld the horse that had been provided for her - a black stallion with flaring nostrils and a wild look in it's eyes. Having grown on a farm, Lora knew how to ride. But this... monster, this tribute to extreme masculinity, scared the life out of her.

Of course Lora would never admit it, and tried to still her trembling hand as she patted the animal's large muzzle. The horse breathed warm air in her palm as she touched him, and that made Lora back off with a jerking motion and a quiet gasp. The beast was huge - Lora was barely able to reach it's back with her slender hand when stretching her toes. How was she supposed to subdue such a thing?

[sblock]HM i took the liberty of adding the purple rose hair clasp - something like this, but it will be in the front of her hair, keeping it from falling over her brow. I also took the liberty of giving Lora a new dress. The horse - well it would have been more appropriate to have Lora ride a timid mare, but a raging black stallion is a representation of her fear of men, and i'ts a nice contradiction i think [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 8, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=Trinham]Not tired right away Trinham steps from his room to the kitchen. Mogins curiously tagging along finds himself near an open door leading back to the great hall. The young cat darts through and Trinham hurrys to catch him.
> 
> As Trinham nears the door he hears voices one belonging to the Baron. "... those Reygurians who were here, the ones who murdered our father, they new the Treylor would be coming here. We thought they meant to The Five Kingdoms but really they were saying they were coming to Harkon Manor." His voice is thin and soft but their is an undertone of strength. "They came seeking information on the Nandirly but as to why I am not sure."
> 
> ...




[sblock=HM]"Sorry I was um.. looking for my cat." Trinham says to Vance with a straight face. Looking back into the room, he addresses Mogins. "Mogins. Bad cat. How many times do I have to tell you not to creep around strange houses without an invitation. Come here immediately." While Trinham says this in an angry tone of voice, he projects a _Don't worry, I'm actually quite pleased with you._ emotion over their private link. Meanwhile, Mogins takes one more look around the room then jumps down from the table and saunters over to Trinham just as though he has every right to be here and it is the nobles who are the trespassers*. 

Trinham picks Mogins up and holds him tightly. Unfortunately, bending down makes him dizzy and it takes several seconds for him to recover. Once he does, he backs slowly out of the room, bending his head in a slight bow while mumbling "Sorry mi lords, I'll leave now mi lords.". Once out of the room, he turns and stumbles back to bed.

Arriving back in his room, he drops onto the bed and says quietly to Mogins "Well that was interesting, I'd better tell Lora what I overheard in the morning and see what she makes of it. 

Trinham has not slept in a proper bed for a long time. That and the fact that a lot had happened over the past few days, means that he just cannot fall asleep, even though he is tired. As he tosses and turns trying to get to sleep, his mind keeps going over what has happened to him. As he does so, he realises that he is now capable of learning another spell. Fortunately, Archimedes had previously taught him how to recognise the signs, so that he would not start to loose control of his sorcerous abilities again. 

Instantly he is wide awake, although he still lays quietly in his bed. A few moments thought on which spell to learn brings him to the realisation that his career is at a crossroads. He could either become a fighter with some spell casting ability or become a magician who can fight. Reviewing the last few days in his mind, Trinham shivered as he remembers the desperation of being totally paralysed in a camp under attack. he envisage this being a regular occurrence if he became a fighter and so starts down the magician's path.

His decision made, Trinham is finally able to relax and quickly falls into a deep, dreamless, sleep until he is gently shaken awake in the morning.

[sblock=OOC]* Anyone who has every lived with a cat, will know what I mean. if not, its hard to explain.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 8, 2010)

Trinham wakes suddenly from a deep sleep and finds himself in a strange bed. He briefly wonders where he is before his memory comes flooding back. Sitting up and rubbing sleep from his eyes, he sees an attractive young girl, about his own age, in a maid's outfit. She is standing at the foot of his bed with her eyes on the floor. Noticing that he is awake she looks up and shyly says "Good morning mi lord. I was told to wake you and tell you to join your companions for breakfast. They are already eating. Trinham smilies at her sweetly and says "And a very good morning to you. Firstly, I am not a lord, just a simple soldier. You can call me Trinham. What is your name, if you don't mind me asking." "Alice sir, eh Trinham."  She says, blushing furiously, she continues "Look, there's  hot water in the jug. I'll wait outside until your washed and dressed, then I'll take you to your friends." "Companions certainly, friends I am not that sure about." he mutters to her disappearing back. 

Several minutes later, washed and dressed; Trinham, accompanied by Mogins ("come on Mogins breakfast and no side trips this time. I'm serious.), leaves his room and follows Alice to where the others are eating breakfast. Having slept late, Trinham is the last to arrive, except for Aidan who is nowhere to be seen. 

Helping himself, and Mogins, to a generous breakfast, it becomes obvious to Trinham that it will be impossible for him to take privately with the others. Then, even before he has had chance to finish his breakfast, Aiden is found to be missing and chaos reigns as a search of the manor is organised. Throwing his remaining egg and a couple of slices of bacon between two hunks of bread, Trinham finishes up his breakfast while fruitlessly searching.

Much later. Someone suggested searching outside of the manor and Vance suggests a ride out. Trinham's face turns pale and he literally start to shake violently; which with a man as fat as Trinham is not a pretty sight. Almost in a whisper and with a very shaky voice Trinham, having completely forgotten his manners, says "Ride. Do you mean on a horse? Then is it alright if I stay here? I still have not recovered from the spider bite. Anyway. I don't know how to ride a horse. In fact I was bitten by a horse when I was a child. In fact my father was trampled to death by a horse. His father was also, trampled to death. Thinking about it, all my relations have be trampled to death." Trinham carries on like this for another minute or so, with each excuse being more implausible that the last, his voice sounding more and more panicky before he finally starts to hyperventilate and has to stop gibbering. 

When Vance insists that Trinham will accompany the others, he reluctantly follows them out to the stable, still shaking slightly, just not as bad as he was originally. Resigned to having to ride a horse and impressed by Claud's obvious proficiency with the beasts, Trinham asks his help. "Claud, I have never ridden before in my life. Can you help me select a docile mount, which won't throw my off." 

[sblock=OOC]Trinham should have recovered another point of DEX overnight, bringing him to 5. This gives him a ride check of -3.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 8, 2010)

Smiling at Trinham's triad of excuses Vance chuckles with mirth, "The battle with the ettercap, I had not forgotten what Miss Lora told us about your journey. Brend are you prepared?"

"Yes mi'lord," The old priest says walking over to Trinham. "If you will allow it I should be able to help you." Reaching out to touch Trinham's shoulder the young battle sorcerer feels like he is dunked in an icy river. The cold comes on quickly and with teeth chattering he tries to recover quickly from the spell.  But just as quickly the spell subsides and leaves Trinham feeling warm and a little more agile.

"There the best I can do today, I think you should be able to ride." Brend says turning to go and mpount his own horse.

Answering Lora Vance shakes his head and says, "No circles and the only clergy man here at Harkon is Brend."

[sblock=OOC] Lesser Restoration (twice)= +5 more points to DEX, gives you a 10 and no modifier 

Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 9, 2010)

Claude was tired, not a tired that made him clumsy and forgetful but one that hardened him to what was needed to be done today. This tiredness stems from his dreams the day before. Once he was brought to his quarters he preapred himself for bed. He knelt down in silent prayer before he slept, as he does everyday before resting. 

He thought of the journeying that the group had been doing and all that had been accopmlished and the small things that never ended to surprise him about his fellows. After this prayer he got up and stood by the window and looked out upon the gardens and fountains of the courtyard. It made him remeber his past but he shook his head and went to his bed. 

Sleep took him quickly and he was soon dreaming of a mist covered place that is both familiar and unfamiliar. As he stood in the fog he could hear the rumble of a horse on fresh grass and somehow he could feel as if he was riding. The wind parting over his face, the morning dew that still floats in the air hitting his body and face make him wet, the hypnotic pattern of the horses heartbeat that carried him and made him feel as if they are intertwined. Soon he is greeted by his fathers voice, it spoke to Claude of patience, respect of the enemy but hatred of his intent, and not to act quickly due to emotions but to take intiative when there is no other options available. The voice finally finished by telling him a name that he will use when he needs to.

Claude woke up after the name was said kneeling in the courtyard as if in prayer. His eyes burnt with tears and sweat and his body ached as it had before when his father had visted him before. He quickly went back to his room and sat in his bed, not wanting to sleep at that moment because he had far to much energy and he could see that the sun had begun cresting the horizon.

Due to his being awake so early he was the first person down to breakfast and as such was able to tae his time eating. Lora came down and wearing the atire of a noble, something that surprised him. It was obvious that she was pleased with the rooming and there seemed to be an ease about her. This was also when he became knowledgable, as everyone else did, of Trinham's dislike of horses. "At ease mon ami, je voudrai aide avec tout que je susi capable de faire." Claude says as he realizes he is speaking more Reygurian than he intended "I apologize for my use of my countries tongue, all that I said was I will help you Trinham."

They soon made they're way to the stables, the smell of them brought back many memories of his working in them. It was not unpleaseant but more tedious. Claude looked upon his horse which was a dark brown and heavily muscled, a horse that was bred to be strong and disciplined. He move to it's side and patted it's side and it did little more than breath out in recognition. "Trinham, my horse is calm and most likely will do most of the riding for you, it is intellegent to it's rider and you would do well to think of it instead of a beast as a partner. With that in mind you will most likely loose you fear of horses within the saddle of this one. I will ride beside you to give pointers though." Claude moves over to takes the horse that was meant for Trinham's reins and begins to guide it back to the stables as he knows how to do instinctively.

He walked into the stable and gave the horse to the stable boy and began walked along the horses stalls to attempt to find a horse to replace the one that he gave to Trinham. He walks along and looks every horse in the eye. A few grunt at him and shake their head he passes over these immediately, others turn they're head these he passes over also. He comes to a painted stallion that meets his stare and holds it. "You have spirit about you, you will be my horse. We will be a team and to work together we must know each other, mon nom est Claude Francois Grignard and yours will be Tobias. I will care for you and tu vont aider moi, comprend?" Caude says as he rests his han on it's brow while he listens to it's breath and then he notices something. The horse has a scar on it's stomach and this makes Claude chuckle slightly to himself, "Yes, you are indeed my horse."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 9, 2010)

These surroundings were… uncomfortable. Jareth had never cared much for the courtly life his father dealt with, and this place only reminded him of the same. Flowery speech meaning nothing, stifling atmosphere, ridiculous clothes; all of it made the young man sick to his stomach.

Still, such thoughts couldn’t stop him from taking advantage of a proper bed. It had been… what, weeks? So long since he got the letter, the ring, the rage. So long since he signed up for the “irregulars.” So long to have been wasting his time! The walls around his room are thick, thankfully, so no one hears the sound of his tormented dreams, dreams of family slain and displayed like trophies, dreams of him tearing a bloody swath through the hordes of faceless, pointy-eared enemies, dreams of him becoming just as vicious as them… No, not dreams… Nightmares.

In the morning, he wakes in a sweat, face pale and eyes haunted. The dreams are wiped from his conscious mind, but linger beneath the surface still. He slowly dresses himself in plain clothes, not giving one whit about the available outfits. He is somewhat late to breakfast, having only regained a slight amount of composure. Despite the food being well-prepared, the young man just isn’t hungry. He eats enough to stave off a growing headache, but no more.

The disappearance of Aidan gives him something else to think about, if only for a moment. _ Stupid farm boy got himself lost in the manor. Figures…_ Helping with the search occupies his attention for some time, at least. Time not to think about his family, about his bastard half-sister…

When the search turns up fruitless, he retires to his room, to try to get more restful sleep than he did last night. Then he sees _her_ standing in front of his door. With a sneer and a glare, he growls out,  “What do you want?”


----------



## Sphyh (Apr 9, 2010)

Onesimus felt right at home in the army barracks and sleeping was not an issue. He awakes refreshed and ready to meet back up with the group. After enjoying a hot meal he wanders about the manner. He remains silent most of the morning. He studies and watches all the men-at-arms and soldiers around the manor. Learning as much of the military jargon as he can without getting in the way. He tries to pick up ranks, military customs and the moral level of the men. 

After meeting up with the group he was excited to see his horse. It had been a long time since he had ridden. Never the strongest rider but not a stranger to them. He never actually had one he could call his own. He walks up and runs the palm of his hand up from the horses nose to just below the horses eyes and brings his other hand around and rests it on the side of the horses spotted white and black neck. He closes his eyes and listens and feels for the horses strong heart beat and smooth breathing that rushes beside his head. He takes a few moments before turning to Vance with a childish smiles and nods. Then to Lora.

"Ready when you are Miss Lora." He says in a very warm tone as he turns back to pet his horse.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 9, 2010)

After the priest has cast his spell, Trinham feels a lot better. He can tell that he is not yet fully recovered but at least he no longer feels he is about to fall over. Bowing, properly this time, to Vance he says "Thank you my lord. Thank you as well, Father. Also my apologies for my panicking just now."

Replying to Claude's offer of help, Trinham says "Its not that I'm afraid of horses, its just that I have never had anything to do with them. That and the fact that I could hardly stand never mind sit on something so far off the ground made me panic. Now the good father has healed me, I am feeling a lot more confident. I will still need help though as I don't know the first thing about riding.

As Claude had gone off without helping Trinham mount. He stands holding the reigns, self-consciously trying to make friends with the horse.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 9, 2010)

Claude walks back with the reins of his new horse in hand and walks up to the group. He sees Trinham in the state that he is in, "My apologize Trinham, I will help you now with your horse." Claude gives Trinham a boost into the saddle and then mounts his own. He begins to go through some of the basics fo riding before they move out.

[sblock]
Using aid another on Trinhams ride checks
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 10, 2010)

"So everyone is ready then?" Vance asks from atop his dark brown steed. "Good, Robert at a walk to start," he says to the man in hunter's leathers that will be leading the group to the Treylor camp.

Also with the group is the man Kase that the party saw briefly the day before. The eight of you leave the villiage and work up to a trot and then gallop as everyone becomes more comfortable with their mounts. After a couple of miles galloping Vance brings the group to a halt and orders a dismount to walk the horse the next mile or two. 

With Kase and Robert in the lead out ahead of the group Vance and Lora walk side by side their hirses between them, and the others in a line behind the two.

Speaking loudly enough for everyone to hear Vance asks, "Do you think we should try and track down the hydra after we see these Treylor? There are eight of us and it has only four heads left, good odds I'd say." he says with a chuckle.

***********************************************

"Jareth, I.. I," Tira starts to say but stops before the I'm sorry comes out again. "I want to talk," she says "about our father, I never knew him and mother wouldn't speak of what happened. I heard from others..." she stops noticing the heat in Jareth's eyes.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 10, 2010)

Mounting his horse, Trinham thanks Claude profusely for the help and advice. Following the others, he finds that Claude was right in that the horse did almost handle itself. In fact he is just starting to get the hang of riding and actual being able to spare part of his some concentration for looking around, when Vance orders a gallop. At this stage things go down hill rapidly for Trinham, who ends up hanging on for dear life, legs and elbows flapping widely. Finally the ordeal is over and Vance orders everybody to dismount and walk, much to Trinham's relief. Not waiting for Claude's assistant, he rapidly dismounts almost falling in the process.

Although he keeps quiet and leaves the actual decision to Lora, Trinham would much prefer to face the Hydra again, rather than have to endure another gallop.


----------



## Sphyh (Apr 10, 2010)

Onesimus swings himself up into his saddle. It has been to long, he thought to himself. It took a bit of time but as the ride progressed so his confidence grew. He held his position in the formation and watched Vance to see how a real military leader leads an expedition. He happily dismounts when told so he can give his back a rest from the saddle. He listens to Vances comment and wonders... _is he serious? Ill just keep my mouth shut and let Lora answer._


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 11, 2010)

Lora had been making a continous attempt at appearing calm and in control, even as the muscular beast below her started galloping. The horse was very much capable of doing whatever it damn well pleased, which in turn made Lora feel quite powerless. And she hated that feeling with a passion.

However, this was a properly trained and bred animal. The stablehand had told her his name was Tempest - quite fitting for such a beast. Lora eyed Claude and Trinham, but remained silent. The Paladin had skill with horses, that much was apparent, and she was not here to be an expert in everything, only a leader. In that, the girl was glad there was someone like Claude to handle some of the things Lora could not. In fact, as she gave it some thought, most of her "men" were quite capable in one way or another.

Jareth had stayed behind, and Lora did not want to make him come - the mission did not include scouting the enemy camp. Neither did it include the slaying of Hydrae.

When Vance had casually started talking about the monster, Lora could not help but touch the hair clasp she had put on. The Wizardress now remembered the order the younger Valorn brother was a member of, and realized why she had found the trinket on her nightstand. Lora gave the situation some thought, before replying.

"I am more concerned with this so called scouting mission we are on. You are in full plate, and it is morning, the sinlight will give a glare and alert the camp. A group as large as ours cannot hope to sneak past their sentries unnoticed, unless they are completely inept. We should take cover in a glen or other concealing terrain, and definitely cover any steel and iron with cloth."

Lora curled her lips in a rose bud as she regarded Vance - he was brave and hotheaded, but he did not seem as intelligent. Fortunately, the girl was more than willing to give him a piece of her mind. Although, by the looks of him, it wasn't her mind that the young noble coveted.

"As far as the Hydra is concerned, I cannot promise you the aid of my group. Our assigned mission included warning your family of the immediate danger and possibly assisting with the defence of the manor. Assautling the beast may be a good deed on it's own, but it's risking the life of these men, and i will not insist upon it. Whomever would volinteer, would be welcome to join however. I mysefl will give you aid, but only if you hear my thoughts on the matter."


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 11, 2010)

A slight amount of Jareth’s edge falls away. This girl, Tira, his hitherto-unknown half-sister, was completely ignorant of what had happened, what she and her mother had caused. His eyebrow rises slightly as he says, “What’s there to know? Your mother seduced him, he went to her and you were the result. Then he got us kicked out of elven lands and later sent to the Treylor. And there, he was murdered. Now go away,” he finishes, the edge returning to his voice with his final words.

He doesn’t want to talk to her about his father. He fought with the man nigh-constantly, but she was the reason he was dead. He starts to walk past her and open up his door, meaning to go inside and try to get some more sleep.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 11, 2010)

Myth and Legend said:


> "I am more concerned with this so called scouting mission we are on. You are in full plate, and it is morning, the sinlight will give a glare and alert the camp. A group as large as ours cannot hope to sneak past their sentries unnoticed, unless they are completely inept. We should take cover in a glen or other concealing terrain, and definitely cover any steel and iron with cloth."




"Miss Lora makes a good point, there is also the option of having higher ground that we could explore. The matter of course is in the chosing of Miss Lora and Lord Vance, I will accept the choice that is made." Claude says in a low voice to respond to Lora.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 12, 2010)

"It wasn't her intention... Tharivol is in trouble," Tira says quickly as Jareth tries to leave her standing in the hall. "He is to be tried and excuted for teaching The Secerts to a human. To you."

*************************************************

"First we will see these Treylor, and then I think we will go hydra hunting," he says with a wink and a grin. "And the purple rose looks good on you _Miss_ Lora, you should wear it often."

Robert leads the group off the road and Vance orders them to mount up once more. Starting at a light gallop due to rough terrian the group follows a winding way through the lightly forested area.

The trees give way to spans of open grass and hills. And the troting horse eat up the miles as the sun makes it's way towards noon. A thick forest in front of the group seemly Roberts destination.

Suddenly Kase falls from his horse up ahead of you. Robert pulls up his horse and turning cries, "Ambush!"

Arrows coming from the forest ahead and from the tall grass behind fall amongst the group. 

[sblock=OOC]

No map yet but the travel orrder would have been:

Kase and Robert
Vance and Lora
Brend and Onesimus
Claude and Trinham

with about 10' in between each group

The forest ahead is about 100yds away

Ok let me know INIT and your horses are at a trot when this happens so take that into account(don't really know how but make a ride check if you do anything fancy). If you wish to locate the ambushers behind you make a spot check  DC 17   with a distance modifier of -5 (ok so you know they are 50' away ) Ambushers in the forest are to far way to try and spot (modifier -30) 

Once everyone posts what they are doing I will put the map up so details as to who you want to be near or where you gallop to. 

Oh and make sure to put the Round # in your posts. Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 12, 2010)

*Trinham Wood - Round 1*

When the arrows start whistling past his ears, Trinham's first thought is to stop sitting six foot above the ground being an obvious target and to find cover fast. However, to date, he has only had to utilised  minimal control over his horse, which has simply been following the other horses. Nothing ventured, nothing gained thinks Trinham and surprises himself by managing to bring the horse to a halt simply by pulling back on the reigns. He then gingerly dismounts and starts to look round for the nearest cover.

[sblock=OOC]Trinham is been careful so as not to invoke a ride check. If this means that the above is more than a full round action, then so be it.

Init (modifer = 0 due to reduced DEX) (1d20=10)[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 12, 2010)

Jareth freezes as Tira mentions Tharivol. He slowly turns, his face a mixture of skepticism and surprise. He quickly regains composure, in the process losing most evidence of his anger, now focused on his old teacher. "That's not a trial! If it's already decided to he's to be executed, it's only a public spectacle," the young man frantically says before halting himself. He takes a deep breath to calm himself, puts a hand to his forehead and opens his door. He grates out from behind once-again clenched teeth, "I can't believe I'm about to say this, but you should come in. We should discuss this in private. But, so we're clear, no questions about my father. I only want to talk about Tharivol." He makes a slight motion with his other hand for Tira to come in his room. When she does, he follows and closes the door, for some semblance of privacy.

[sblock=OOC]
HM, should we sblock the talk between Jareth and Tira? I think it would probably clog up the combat going on for everyone else if we don't...
[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 12, 2010)

*Claude Francois Grignard/round 1*

Claude reacts quickly from the sound of the arrow hitting Kase rather than Robert's cry. Claude quickly scans the area for where the shot could have come from and he notices some movement in the grass. "They are in the grass around us, I suggest retreat and then coming back on an even playing field, Miss Lora." Claude says to lora and then he shifts over to hang on to the side of Tobias meaning to get cover from the arrows but due to the speed at which he attempted to act he was unable to loose his foot properly so much of his body was still in sight.

[sblock]
Intiative: 1d20+3=21
- Spot: 1d20+2=21
- Use mount as cover (Ride check:1d20+8=12)
[/sblock]


----------



## Sphyh (Apr 13, 2010)

*Onesimus round 1*

_"I need to get off this horse!"_ immediately pops into Onesimus' head as he pulls back on the reigns! His knee jerk reaction is to start a dismount! _"Compose yourself_,_ wait for orders." _He adjusts himself in his seat and begins looking around for the ambushers in the grass. As he shouts. "Lora, orders!" 

He also moves to cover as best he can (if time allows)

[sblock=actions]
stop the horse and a spot check  1d20+2=20
[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 13, 2010)

*Loreen Winmer - round 1*
_
"Damn it!"_ Lora cursed in her mind. She had no luck in spotting the ambushers and right now she had to get everyone out of the attacker's range, and then retreat.

"Onesimus come to me and grab my horse's reigns, lead it off once Kase is on it! EVERYONE, WE RETREAT! DO NOT CHARGE!"

There was little time to waste, but Lora had already given thought to her group's vulnerability against archer fire. Vance was well armoured, but her lot and Lora herself were easily harmed by arrows. Further more, there was nothing to be gained by fighting here - the enemy wanted them to fight, and letting your enemy choose a battlefield advantageous to them already made it a bad idea.

But even if they won, the camp was obviously alert to their presence. However, those probably were Dellex's men, Lora was certain that if there were a chance to slay or capture an enemy noble, the Treylor would most probably chose the latter, and send a larger force in hope to subdue rather than turn in him in to a pin cushion.

All of these thoughts burst in Lora's mind in a second - the rush of danger and fighting always made her intellect work like that. She could see several moves ahead, piece together multiuple channels of information, take decisions, all in an instant. "Sokar!" the Wizardress muttered, and disappeared in a blue flash. In an instant, she found herself amongst the sweet smelling grass, a spot of blood showing where Kase had lied.

[sblock] Initative: 1d20+2=8 , Lora uses Benign Transposition to switch places with the fallen man. BTW I didn't get to tell you but since Lora rested last night, she now has her two Lvl 2 spells at the ready. 

AC: 12, HP: 15

*0 level:* Daze, Resistance, Message, Dancing Lights
*1  level:* Enlarge Person, Sleep, Benign Transposition
*1  level:* Glitterdust, Cloud of Bewilderment [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 14, 2010)

*End Round 1*

Moved to keep everything on same page.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 14, 2010)

[sblock=DW] Going to sblock the conversation and put it in seperate posts also.

Tira enters the room quietly and stands near the fireplace, her head held down as she draws a deep breath.

"I am a Glade Guard, and my mission here was to find out about the war between the humans and the other elves the Treylor. I did not know they were on their way here," she sits on a small chair and continues.

"Before I crossed the river I was at Farshaw and there I saw a half elf in chains being led to a prisoner cart. I asked about and learned his name and where he came from, it is one of the reasons I came to Harkon Manor. I also learned what he had done why he was a prisoner. He is like me and I wanted to help." [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 14, 2010)

Robert guiding his mount draws his horsebow, putting an arrow to it quickly. Then he puts the horse to a gallop as he tries to circle round the enemy. Claude rides up next to Lora offering her advice but the young wizardress looks to be readying a spell. 

Vance draws his blade and turns his mount to face the closest enemy. "Charge my brave knights, CHARGE!" his cry rallying others to his cause. Brend whispers an ancient pray and a divine light burst from the priest engulfing everyone, before he joins Vance's side.

Trinham jumps gently down from his horse bumping into Claudes as he does so. Another flash of light and Lora changes postions with Kase who was slowly getting up. Onesimus grabs the reins of her steed as Kase looks around dazed by what had just happened to him. 

The knight feeling a horse under him again acts on insticts and with a "Haw!" the horse burst free of  Onesimus grip and Kase guides the animal towards the fight.

The bowman shocked by the sudden attack, fire and flee at the knights. Most of the shots going wide. From the forest arrows fly towards the others that didn't charge. Onesimus noticing a couple hitting the ground near him. 

[sblock=Rolls]
 random rolls for various things 
NPC group INIT (20)
ambushers INIT (2)
Strength check Onesimus(5)
Strength check Lora's horse(13) 
ride check to avoid horse being hit(12) 
randomize who gets shot at = Lora(15) 
randomize who gets shot at = Onesimus(20)
randomize who gets shot at = Onesimus(19) 
Vance's AoO vs. fleeing bowman = hit dmg = 9 (16) 
unused(16)
 attacks from all bowman  all misses [/sblock]

[sblock=INIT]
Everyone currently effected by _bless _spell.
Robert 23
Claude 21a
Vance 21b
Brend 20
Trinham 10
Lora 8a
Onesimus 8b
Kase 8c
Elves 5 [/sblock]



```
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U]lXlalblcldlelflhlilklmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlzl1l[/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lAl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lBl l l l l[COLOR=lime]b[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=red]b[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lCl l l[COLOR=lime]b[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lEl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lFl l l l l l l[COLOR=sienna]V[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=sienna]R[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lGl l l l l l[COLOR=sienna]K[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=sienna]B[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lHl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lIl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lJl l l l l l[COLOR=darkorchid]T[/COLOR]l l l l[COLOR=mediumturquoise]L[/COLOR]l l l[COLOR=yellowgreen]h[/COLOR]l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lKl l l l l l[COLOR=sienna]C[/COLOR]l[COLOR=sienna]O[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U]lLl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
```
 
Key:
l l = 10' square green equals forest
b = bowman
b = wounded bowman
h = lose horse
brown character = mounted
blue = dismounted character no horse in square
purple = dismounted character horse maybe used as cover


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 15, 2010)

*Loreen Winmer - round 2*

Lora blinked - so the knight had been knocked off his horse, but not grievously wounded. In that case, her spell had served to get him back into the fray faster, rather than help save his life.

Vance was charging ahead blindly like an idiot... man! That was probably because he _was_ an idiot man. Quite a handsome idiot, heroic even, with his sword raised high and that cape waving behind him. But still an idiot. 

Unfortunately Lora could not warn him that this ambush had probably been set up beforehand, and that there could be pit traps or caltorps littered about, both enough to cripple his mount and have him lying face-first on the ground. And that a nobleman should not risk his life fighting rabble on their own terms nevertheless.

"We aid Valorn! Watch out for traps, but move out of the range of those bastards in the forest!" Lora shouted at her group, as she ran towards the battle, forsaking horseback. 

_"What kind of weapons are they using?_" Lora thought with frustration - she was a little over a hundred feet away from the tree line, that was about the maximum range of a Longbow. She knew - she had been a decent archer back when she had trained with the militia in her home town.

As the girl reached a spot some thirty feet from the thee bowmen that were currently occupied with Vance and friends, Lora reached in her spell component pouch and produced a pinch of black iron dust. She spat on her finger and placed a black smudge-like dot on her forehead, between her eyes. "Ogroma!" she shouted, and suddenly burst in size, towering amongst even the mounted men up ahead.

[sblock]Sooo.. a Composite Longbow has 110 ft. range, a Heavy Repeating Crossbow has 120 ft. range. We _should_ move out of their range this round, if they are using conventional Martial Weapons (Lora is only proficient with Simple/Martial hence her deduction) Actions:

Casts Enlarge Person. Note: Lora's glaive now deals 2d8 dmg and has a reach of 20 feet.

Sets Dodge bonus vs whichever archer she can see has the best line of sight towards her now Large form. 
AC: 10 (11), HP: 15

*0 level:* Daze, Resistance, Message,  Dancing Lights
*1  level:* Enlarge Person, Sleep, Benign Transposition
*1  level:*  Glitterdust, Cloud of Bewilderment  		


Enlarge Person 30/30 rounds. [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 15, 2010)

"Merde, mon dieu Trinham que ce que tu fait?" Claude says as he halts the horse beside the sorcerer. Claude then looks out at the group that is charging the bowman and looks over at Trinham. "Trinham est ce que...can you cast from horseback? If you can than we may be able to aid Miss Lora, so can you?" Claude askes in an impatient tone as he watches the battle begin.

[sblock= If Trinham says yes]
"Tres bon." Claude says as he grabs Trinham and brings him up on to Tobias not waiting for permission. He moves towards the archers. "Je suis desolie, Miss Lora, but I can't let you go into battle with out back up. Oh, I am going to hear about this afterwards" He says smiling as he spurs Tobias towards the battle.
[/sblock]

[sblock= If Trinham says no]
"Sais pas une problem, get out of range of the arrows Trinham. If there is any spells that you may be able to cast to aid us from a distance that would be much appreciated." Claude says quickly speeding away on Tobias towards the combat. "A BATAILLE" Claude yells as he knocks an arrow and fires at the already wounded bowman.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Move to Ge
Attack/Damage= 1d20+1=13, 1d6=4
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 15, 2010)

*Trinham Wood - Round 2*

Given his current distaste for riding, Trinham decides to be economical with the truth in answering Claude. "Having to concentrate on staying on the horse would probably ruin the spell." he says "Perhaps if I could ride properly.  But yes I can help with long range spells.

Knowing that elves can't be effected by _Sleep_, Trinham decides to _Magic Missile_ the wounded bowman and his neighbour. Moving his horse so that it provides covers from the visible bowman, he leans round the front of his horse, pointing his finger at his target, muttering a single arcane word, "Flecha". Twin balls of light streak from his finger striking two of the bowmen.

[sblock="Mechanics"]Cast Magic Missile at the two right-hand bowmen (1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=2)[/sblock]
[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Magic Missile, Sleep[/sblock]
[sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (X) (_) (_) (_) (_)[/sblock]


----------



## Sphyh (Apr 15, 2010)

Onesimus grips the reigns tighter as he sees the arrows coming down around him. _"Stay away from the forest... easy enough."_ He thinks to himself. He sees Vance's men charging the men in the open and the rest of his party rallying around Lora. He snaps down on the reigns and starts out after the bowman in the open field, the one furthest from the forest.

[sblock=actions]
full round move action to the bowman furthest to the north-west corner. stop 10 feet (one square). dismount if possible this round
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 16, 2010)

[sblock=HM/Tira]
Jareth unhooks his chain from his belt loop and lays it over the arm of a chair before flopping unceremoniously down himself. He rubs his eyes as she talks, letting her finish. He flatly says, “Do you know where Tharivol is now? Is it possible we could get to wherever this mock-trial will be held?” The young man pauses, only now registering another portion of what she said. With a curious, albeit skeptical, look in his eye, he asks, “You said it was part of why you came to Harkon… What’s the rest?”
[sblock=OOC]
Sounds good to me. I thought it might mess with the flow if we had these RP posts out there in front in addition to the combat. Sblocks are a good way of keeping things moving.
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 16, 2010)

*End Round 2*

Robert takes a shot as he starts to get in behind the bowmen. As the elf watches the warrior approach he dodges the missile. But Claude's arrow catches the scout in the backshoulder. (Only minus four if your mount double moves.)

Vance noticing that the bowman ahead is being handled turns his spearpoint formation towards the remaining two. Charging between both and swing his sword in a practice motion he clips one of the bowmen and continues forward. Kase and Brend follow their lord and the elves scatter out of the way. Kase's elf ducks around his horse (sees Onesimus coming) and bolts towards the forest. Meanwhile the elf Brend faces takes a bolt of Magical energy to the midsection from Trinham, opening him to a soild "thunk" from Brend's mace. The elf scout drops down like a stone. The last elf takes a second magical missile and joins his fleeing companion even out distancing him.

As Vance and the others attacked Lora moved in closer to help, she casts a spell and grows several feet in height. Her new found fantage point let's her see the elves as they are turning to flee and she watches as they hurry away. She notices something strange above them, black lines drawn in the sky. No not lines arrows! And coming right at her. 

With nowhere to hide and to big to dodge Lora gasps in pain as one arrow sinks into her thigh, and another clips her across the shoulder. From the forest comes more arrows as the elves try and cover thier brethrens escape.


[sblock=Rolls]
randoms for DM use 
Ride check for Robert = (12) 
Robert's attack = (3) miss
Claude's ride check = (17) 
Vance's ride check = (13)
Vance's Ride by Attack = (20) hit
Vance's roll to confirm crit = (9) no crit dmg = 6
AoO vs Brend = (11) miss
Brend's attack vs wounded elf = (14) hit dmg = 9 
AoO vs Kase = (13) miss
Overrun Strength check/horse = (12)
opposed overrun check = 23
Attacks vs Lora = 2 hits, dmg = 13 
[/sblock]

[sblock=INIT]
Everyone currently effected by _bless _spell.
Robert 23
Claude 21a
Vance 21b
Brend 20
Trinham 10
Lora 8a
Onesimus 8b
Kase 8c
Elves 5 [/sblock]



```
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U]lXlalblcldlelflhlilklmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlzl1l[/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lAl l l[COLOR=sienna]V[/COLOR]l l l l l l[COLOR=sienna]R[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lBl l l l l[COLOR=sienna]B[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=red]b[/COLOR]l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lCl l l[COLOR=sienna]K[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=lime]b[/COLOR]l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lEl l l[COLOR=sienna]O[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lFl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lGl l l l l[COLOR=sienna]C[/COLOR]l l[COLOR=cyan]L[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lHl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lIl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lJl l l l l l[COLOR=darkorchid]T[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lKl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l[COLOR=yellowgreen]h[/COLOR]l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U]lLl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
```
 
Key:
l l = 10' square green equals forest
b = bowman
b = wounded bowman
h = lose horse
brown character = mounted
blue = dismounted character no horse in square
purple = dismounted character horse maybe used as cover[/QUOTE]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 16, 2010)

[sblock=Jareth] Looking nervous Tira bites her lip before continuing, "I and others of the guard are in the human lands looking for evidence that they are a threat to the Nandirly." She sees Jareth's stern look and says quickly. "We were ordered to come and bring back proof that we should have no more dealings with your race. But some of us believe that this would be a mistake that we could become more if we were to learn more about humans."

Jareth can tell their is one praticular human Tira wishes to know about, his their father. He watches as she becomes more confident as she speaks, as if she needed someone to trust, to tell all this to.

"So I voulnteered to come," she says proudly. "Not knowing what I would find. And I heard rumors of the humans going to war with the elves and at first I thought that meant the Nandirly. That was until you and your friends came to Harkon. And Harkon is also where I hoped to find a way to save Tharivol, maybe the proof you are not a threat and are fighting against the Treylor could be enough." [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 16, 2010)

*Trinham Wood - Round 3*

Trinham sees the immediate foe bested, although there are still enemy troops in the woods, as shown by the arrows which hit Lora. 

Trinham carefully checks the woods but cannot see anything. So decides that his best course of action is to eliminate the escaping elves. However, before casting his spell he turns so that his horse is now protecting him from the woods. Only then does he again lean round the front of his horse, point his finger at his targets and utter a single arcane word, "Flecha". Again, twin balls of light streak from his finger striking the fleeing bowmen. 

[sblock="Mechanics"]Cast Magic Missiles at two fleeing elves. (1d4+1=4, 1d4+1=3). Range is 130' so both elves should still be in range.[/sblock]
[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Magic Missile, Sleep[/sblock]
[sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (X) (X) (_) (_) (_)[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 16, 2010)

[sblock=HM/Tira]
Jareth frowns again, but has neither the strength nor inclination to grumble at the moment. After last night’s mental horrors and now this information, he’s becoming more and more drained. He sighs as she mentions his own place as possible proof. “I doubt they would listen to me, as it was, in their eyes, my father who damaged human-elven relations. Your people have been… less than helpful or talkative lately. But you still haven’t answered just where are they taking Tharivol? Even if they accept my hatred for the Treylor as proof, it won’t do any good if we don’t get to Tharivol’s mock trial in time.”
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 17, 2010)

[sblock=Jareth] Trying hard to keep her tears back Tira wipes her eyes before replying. "I think they would take him to Tirol. If they follow tradition they will wait till the full moon. That's in less than three weeks."

Suddenly Tira gasps, "Your not thinking of taking him away from the elves? Of rescuing him!" [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 17, 2010)

[sblock=HM/Tira]
Jareth’s eyebrow rises as his face immediately goes to an expression of _what the-?_ and he stands. He shakes his head solemnly as he plainly states, “Rescue, yes, but in a different sense. I’m angry, not insane. If we could reach Tirol before the full moon, I could help defend him. I’m not a very eloquent speaker, but if I could prove he taught me for the best, that it can improve relations between our races, I need to do it.”

Jareth casually picks up his chain, studying it with a melancholy look on his face. He remembers the training, how it ended not three years ago, and how long he had trained before that. Maybe if he could prove his loyalty to these lands, and his skill as a duskblade, Tharivol could be saved…
[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 19, 2010)

Lora's eyes had been fixated on the nearest enemy, finally recognizing them as Elves and thus being Treylor troops OR some of Tira's kin. It was then that she felt the searing pain bite in her thigh - a viscous arrow had stuck itself in the soft flesh of the seventeen year old girl's leg, piercing her smooth pale skin and drenching her white dress with fresh blood.

The wound was deep, and very dangerous - there was an artery there, at least that was what Lora could remember now from Mirella's teachings. The pain throbbed with her heartbeat and Lora dropped down, feeling a slight sting coming from her shoulder - easily overlooked in light of the piece of wood stuck in her leg.

Lora hissed sharply and did what her instinct dictated - she released her spell, returning back to her original size, and ducked in the high grass. The girl then reached in her spell component pouch with a trembling, blood-soaked hand, and produced a small quail egg, several months past expiration at least. She threw it at the grass, somewhere between her and the unseen archers in the forest, gasping out "Mucera nox!" trough her teeth. _"Who teaches these Nobles battle tactics, am i the only sane person here?!"_

"DAMN YOU VANCE AND YOUR CHARGE! WE ARE IN AN AMBUSH AND SHOULD RETREAT, NOT FIGHT THEM ON THEIR TERMS *gasp* YOU IDIOT!"

Lora shouted as she gripped the wound, hoping the tip of the arrow did not pierce the arterial wall. If it did, Lora would have about five minutes before her blood soiled the grass and she fell unconscious. Her hope was that the Harkon men would turn back and allow Lora and her own group to retreat with dignity. She would not risk her men's honor in a premature retreat.

[sblock]She releases Enlarge Person (a free action if i remember correctly from the suitor encounter) 

Lora then casts Cloud of Bewilderment so that it provides concealment from the line of sight of those in the forest, and drops among the grass for more concealment should she be still in someone's sight because of the limited range of the spell (10ft. cube). Lol she's cursing at nobles now  

But Lora doesn't have battle smarts - she has only ever read books and trained with the militia. I imagine she has read the equivalent of Sun Tzu's "The Art of War" which I myself have read, and thus know it's folly to fight on the enemy's terms. And now these Elves have us exactly where they want us, which is why she gave the order to retreat at first (which of course, valiant Vance ignored). I'm not sure if Lora can get away with a mock imitation of his "charge my noble Knights" later on (assuming she survives of course).

Which reminds me, what happened to those potions we found? I know Lora has the scrolls, and plan on using one next round.

AC: 12(13), HP: 2/15

*0 level:*  Daze, Resistance, Message,  Dancing Lights
*1  level:* Enlarge Person, Sleep, Benign  Transposition
*1  level:*  Glitterdust, Cloud of  Bewilderment  		
 [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 19, 2010)

Claude reacts to Lora's yelling and cursing at the nobels, which he agreed did not understand tactics and should fall back, as he moves over to her and get's off of the horse. "Je voudrai aidez, I will heal the wound as best as I can but it is deep so I do not believe that I can cure it entirely." Claude says calmly slowly placing his hand on the wound and then closes his eyes. He remebers the feeling of the energy that flowed through him in his dream and he can feel that same energy. It surges into his hand and then is released into Lora's leg in the form of a subtle green light. He takes his hand away and when he stands he wavers slightly due to the spent energy.

[sblock=actions]
used all 9 points of Lay on Hands
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 20, 2010)

Robert circles back around to the other side of Vance, his horse breathing heavy from the quick sprint. As Claude dismounts and administers aid to Lora, Vance and Brend come galloping over, Onesimus falling into place along side Kase behind them. 

The young lord takes a quick look at Lora lying in the grass, her white smooth leg partly exposed, and quickly stands in front of her his shield held up. "Lord Gringard take her and the others quickly away we will cover our withdrawl." he says Brend and Kase joining him in forming a small shield wall. 

Lora starts to berate the knights for thier poor form and she can tell it was having small success from the hunching shoulders. Casting her spell she waits for help standing on the healed but still throbbing leg. 

Fewer arrows fall amongst the group and those that do are easily deflect by the knight's defense. Trinham sends a hurling magical bolt against the fleeing scouts, and the wounded elf arches his back stopping as the painful missile takes him in the back. Falling the elf doesn't get up as his companion runs by him into the cover of the forest.

"I am sorry to have put you in danger Miss Lora it was never my intent," Vance says standing with his shield held high. "Pray forgive thee milady." he says with a crooked grin. "But for now can you mount up and ride?" 

[sblock=actions]
Vance,Brend, Kase all use total defense to protect withdrawal. Robert readies an action. Onesimus is shocked that Lora was hit by the arrows, and that he can see her leg. Elf flees into forest, other hits neg hp, only had one left ) 

Kase's horse wandered off and is to close to forest, who is Lora saddling up with ?[/sblock]

[sblock=INIT]
Everyone currently effected by _bless _spell.
Robert 23
Claude 21a
Vance 21b
Brend 20
Trinham 10
Lora 8a
Onesimus 8b
Kase 8c
Elves 5 [/sblock]



```
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U]lXlalblcldlelflhlilklmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlzl1l[/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lAl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lBl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lCl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lDl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lEl l l l l l[COLOR=sienna]R[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lFl l l l l l l[COLOR=sienna]O[/COLOR]l[COLOR=sienna]K[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lGl l l l l l[COLOR=sienna]C[/COLOR]l[COLOR=cyan]L[/COLOR]l[COLOR=sienna]V[/COLOR][COLOR=black]l l[/COLOR] l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lHl l l l l l l l[COLOR=sienna]B[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lIl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lJl l l l l l[COLOR=darkorchid]T[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[U][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3]lKl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/U]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U]lLl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=seagreen]l l l l[/COLOR][/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
```
 
Key:
l l = 10' square green equals forest, black = CoB spell area
brown character = mounted
blue = dismounted character no horse in square
purple = dismounted character horse maybe used as cover


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 20, 2010)

[sblock=Jareth] Looking a bit uneasy Tira says, "Jareth if you went into the elven lands we would need to sneak all the way to Tirol. And elves are a hundred times more observant than humans a simple hood up wouldn't be enough."

Biting her lip she looks to stop herself from saying something. Jareth gives her a frown and she says quickly, "I could help, if you give me a couple days I could get everything we would need to get through to help Tharivol." [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 20, 2010)

*Trinham Woods - Round 3*

Trinham is quite pleased with his contribution to the fight. At least he has shown Vance that you don't need to charge in head-first without thinking. Not that he thinks Vance will have noticed, he is obviously too distraught by Lora's minor scratch. Thinking of Vance and Lora, Trinham decides he needs to reassess his opinion of him. It is now apparent that he doesn't keep all of his brains in his pants, he also seems to keeps some of them in his scabbard. And Lora. Although he didn't particularly like her, he did think she had a find grasp of strategy and tactics, so what was she doing making herself a prime target in the middle of an ambush. Even he knew better than that.

Although the preceding thoughts had only taken a couple of seconds, Trinham mentally berates himself for wool-gathering and pulls himself back together. Taking a final look round before mounting his thrice-damned horse, Trinham spots something that Lora would have gone spare over. As the girl is currently otherwise occupied, he decides to take matters into his own hands. Bearly managing to bite back a sarcastic comment, his usual jovial self re-asserts itself and he shouts. "Excuse me gentlemen. you shouldn't cluster like that. Your making yourselves a nice target for all manner of nasty spells." Finally mounting his horse, he slowly walks west, away from the woods. Waiting for the others to catch up. Meanwhile the spot between his shoulder blades is itching.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 20, 2010)

[sblock=HM/Tira]
Jareth pauses for a moment, a finger to his lips in thought. “Given the already-strained relationship between humans and elves, could you take me as a, so to speak, willing prisoner? I would surrender my chain, my only weapon, and you could lead me through elven lands. I’d rather not damage more human-elven diplomacy by sneaking through the country. It would be better, I would think, if I go openly, without hostility. It might help the image of humans…” 

Jareth stops, frowns and bites his finger for a second. “Gods, I _hate_ asking you, of all people, for help!”

He stops himself, a stunned look on his face. It quickly covers the distance to shame, as his face falls and eyes droop. He takes a deep breath, letting it out with a barely-audible, “I’m sorry…”
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 20, 2010)

[sblock=Jareth] Tira smiles cringes at the outburst, and smiles nodding her head at the apology. "I wish we could walk through, but if the wrong people saw you it would not matter and they would kill you on sight. They would say it was for the good of all, or some nonsense."

She looks to the window which looks out towards the river and the elven lands on the other side. "Jareth I was fourteen the first and only time I saw our father." Hurring before he can cut her off she says, "I was brought before the council and shown as proof that if given leave to enter elven lands humans would do whatever they wished. That the elven blood of the Nandirly would die away replaced by that of half-breeds and humans. Those elves are still out there and they believe that people like you and me should not be allowed life." 

"If we make it to Toril the council will give us a chance to speak it is the law, but we have top get there." [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 20, 2010)

Lora moaned as the divine magics Calude commanded rushed trough her body and expelled the arrow from her leg with force, black blood following after in a strong single gush before the wound closed itself, only a pink scar remaining on the smooth skin. The girl gripped the older man's forearm and met his stare with her dark blue orbs. "Thank you Claude." she said, shrugging off the pain in her shoulder.

_"I am an utter bitch!"_ Lora thought to herself with anger as she stood up, still holding the cut edge of her dress and exposing her inner thigh almost to the point where her two legs met. _"I do not even know what deity the man worships and yet i exploit his skills!"_ 

Not really noticing she had almost removed her skirt from it's task of impeding the line of sight to more private areas, Lora looked around, grateful for the cover the steel clad men provided, and angry at them at the same time. Decisions would have to be made quickly however.

"Trinham is right. Lord Valorn, We should move, and I think we must take the fallen man back with us. Your Cleric might be able to save his life so we can question him. Information on the enemy camp is invaluable. Also, I would like to know if he is Treylor or Nanderly."

Lora then suddenly realized how much flesh she had revealed, and quickly dropped her skirt with blushing cheeks. "And also you will loose a good riding horse unless it somehow returns to us. Let's hope this works!"

Horses were expensive, and pure breed stallions who were trained or war - even more so. The Wizardress now reverted to her farmstead upbringing and put her left fingers in her mouth, below the tongue - her right hand was too grossly drenched with blood to be used in such a way. Lora then whistled sharply, hoping the animal would recognize such a call.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 20, 2010)

"Ce pas une problem." Claude says as he mounts Tobais, "Master Woods is correct we should be off. I will move to join him, should we wait for you Miss Lora or begin full retreat?" Claude askes before he moves.

[sblock=actions]
- mount
- readied action to move beside Trinham or as close as possible after Lora responds
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 21, 2010)

[sblock=HM/Tira]
Jareth frowns as Tira talks, not liking the jump to any mention of his father. He brushes past the mention of the old man, instead saying (with a hint of disgust), “And your people believed that tripe? So much for the vaunted elven intellect. But, fine. Make whatever preparations you need to get us to Tirol safely. If you’re sure you can get us there safely…”

Jareth steps over to the door, opening it up for her to leave.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 21, 2010)

Kase's horse flicks it's ears at the sharp noise but bends it's head down snuffing at the grass. Vance looking back and seeing Lora up and about gives her a big smile. "You are right. Kase, Robert go and retrieve the elf and met us back on the road. Miss Lora if you please," he says extenting her his arm so she may mount.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 21, 2010)

[sblock=Jareth] Getting up to leave Tira puts a hand on Jareth's arm, "Everything will be all right." She says leaving the young man alone.

Almost slamming the door Jareth begins a moment of pacing and thinking after Tira had left. A few moments more of sleep forgot. It is nearky an hour before a small knock comes at Jareth's door. Opening it he is surprised to see Rizelle, the Baron's sister standing there, a maid behind her.  [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 21, 2010)

"Too bad about the horse... - muttered the girl. - Yes join Trinham and Onesimus but wait for us as well. Let Vance's men head the column, they are better armoured." Lora's voice was distracted as she waved at Claude, the girl was going trough a fierce inner battle at the moment. She wanted to ride with Vance, but then again she hated the thought of feeling him, or anyone for that matter, next to her body. Well Vance was better than the others when she tried imagining _that_ with him. But not by much.

Lora blushed and on an impulse grabbed Vance's extended forearm and threw herself on the saddle behind him. The girl was now glad she had taken a long hot bath last night, and had added dried herbs to the water, so her hair now smelled of wild flowers instead of dirt and sweat. She put her arms around the armoured man, suppressing a shudder and the impulse of revulsion that came with the action.

"There could have been traps you know, when you charged. A pit with sharpened stakes and a group of expendable archers for a noble and next in line to head house Valorn, this seems like a good trade for the enemy." Lora had assessed the situation and now that her wound was healed she was calmer. The girl hoped Vance did not mind being called an idiot. However her experience was that most idiots did not like to be reminded of the fact that they are idiots. Fortunately Vance was an occasional idiot - only when fighting was concerned. And perhaps women.

The girl pressed her chest against Vance's back and her thoughts trailed off - something rare for Lora, more rare even than her being comfortable touching a man. "Do you drink my lord Valorn?"

Of course he drank - all noblemen drank. It was a consequence of growing up with your own private wine cellar. But Lora's real question was _"Are you a drunkard?"_ Of course she could not ask such a thing, even if that was what she really wanted to know.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 21, 2010)

[sblock=HM/Tira]
Jareth paced, rather than sleeping. His thoughts were too jumbled, too active to get any kind of rest now. Sneaking through the elven lands to save his old teacher had a certain appeal to it, but he couldn’t help thinking it was a trap, even if Tira wasn’t a part of it. But what if his presence and claims weren’t enough? _Will I have to spring him from their custody, or even the headsman’s block?_ The young man shuddered at the thought. _Well, I am pretty much a wanted criminal there anyway…_

The knock at the door came, interrupting his thoughts. Jareth brusquely opened the door, a scowl on his face again, when he sees it is someone he really shouldn’t explode at. He stutters for a moment, then bows deeply. “I am sorry, milady. I was not expecting any visitors, let alone one as important as yourself.”

He sighs inwardly. _Hells, I’m talking in that accursed, flowery, false speech again… If I even start to try on one of those silly frilled shirts in that wardrobe, I swear to the gods I will hang myself by my chain._
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 22, 2010)

Securing the elven scout and heading off at a fast pass Vance has no time to respond to Lora at first. Once a few miles from the ambush the nobleman brings the group to a walk but let's no one dismount incase of further trouble.

"I am a little confused," he says over his shoulder. "You asked if I drank do you wish to celebrate our victory?"

Before Lora can respond Robert joins them and pressing a fist to his heart says, "Forgive me milord. I didn't believe they would find any signs of mine or Kase's passing. If I would have thought they could I would have..." he stops as Vance lifts a hand. "You have never failed me Robert, and you still have not. The skills of these elves maybe quite different from their western brothers." Vance moves his horse closer to the rangers and puts a hand on the man's shoulder. "You have always served well and you will serve me now. Ride ahead to Harkon and find that relative of Hiems' the one who recently came to visit."

"Marko?" Robert replies. 

"Yes that's the one. I will need him as soon as we arrive." Vance says with a slight frown. Lora can sense the man's tention even through his armor.

The rest of the ride is uneventful and Trinham even manages to get the hang of it when the reach the villiage outside Harkon and dismount before the wayhouse.


----------



## Deskjob (Apr 22, 2010)

*Marko*

*...Elsewhere*

He was chopping wood outside as the day carried on.  Haha, the young man enjoyed visiting relatives in the winter, mostly because their where less chores to be asked of him.  But this always happened and he was truly happy to be of help to the poor family.

He had dark-hair, a clean jaw, and was busy with his work.  Each stroke of his axe fell swiftly, with precision, as if it had been made with his father's sword.  His strong face squinted as the beads of sweat mixed with his hawk-like eyes.  His wife had loved his piercing green eyes.  She had said she felt safest when he looked at her like that.  As if he could see right through her.

But she was gone now.  He was alone again.  The brave shoeman Marko off to join the warrior's ranks for glory and honor.  He didn't quite believe it himself really.  He was just glad to be away from home for awhile.  A long vacation from which there is no return.  No.  He would make it through this conflict and return home, safe and sound.  He promised his family nothing less.

Marko was resting when he heard the sound of a rider approaching.  His relatives weren't home at the moment either.  So, it was the job of a shoeman to take upon himself yet another task.  He would go and greet the visitor.  He recognized the rider, Robet.  He had come to fetch Marko to the wayhouse on a task of importance.

Marko left a note for his distant family as he gathered his belongings.  Together with Robet they would make haste to the wayhouse.  Once again, he was leaving his past behind.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 22, 2010)

[sblock=Jareth] Rizella looks down at her hands in front of her, then looking up into Jareth's eyes she suddenly slaps the man across the face. _*Slap* _

The shocked look in Jareth's eyes mirror her own and a hand comes to her mouth as she gasps. Eyes on the verge of tears the noblewoman falls into a confused Jareth's arms sobbing. "Why?.. why did you.. you curse my.. my son?" she asks through sobs. [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 22, 2010)

[sblock=HM]
Jareth stands, holding the sobbing woman, his own mouth agape. Could she mean Tharivol? He had never used a name even close to Valorn, but why else would this noblewoman blame Jareth for anything? Not used to being anything close to comforting, he clumsily tries to pat her shoulder. Quietly, he asks, “Milady, I do not understand what you are saying. I have laid no curse upon anyone. Please, come and sit down, then try to explain a little more.”
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 23, 2010)

Trinham waits for the others to join him and follows along, riding beside Claude. Claude gives him a few more pointer and he finally starts to get the hang of riding. In fact, by the time they get back to the wayhouse, he is actually starting to enjoy himself.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 24, 2010)

After reacing the villiage Vance starts giving orders in a crisp voice of one use to command. "Onesimus, Kase secure the prisoner inside. Robert the horses." The two warriors take down the prisoner who was changed into a smock and slacks, a sack put over his head.

Helping Lora down he dismounts and let's Robert take his horse, as Marko approaches. "Ah one moment _shoe-maker_." His tone indicating that this young man is more than a mere shoe-maker. 

"Miss Lora, Lord Gringard would you be willing to bring your grimest faces to my little charade?" he asks his mischievous grin starting to form as he turns to speak with Marko.

"And you young Marko I will have need of your talents but I do not want you to say a word just listen and report to me what is said." Putting his guantlets under his belt he rubs his hands together, "Come let's see what we can learn from this cretin." he says heading for the door to the inside of the way house.

[sblock=OOC] Didn't forget you ghostcat but Vance forgot about Trinham   you can pull up an outside table or sneak inside.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 24, 2010)

[sblock=Jareth] "Milady," the maid says as Rizella continues to cry. "Shall I fetch some tea milady?"

"Yes, please do." she says as Jareth leads her to the chair vacated eariler by Tira. Sniffing she wipes her eyes with a handkerchief and looks up at Jareth. "I am sorry, you are not to blame I... I just. It's those elves who are to blame and their stupid laws."

Over the next few hours (and two pots of tea) Jareth learns of Rizella and Tharivol's father meeting and falling in love. About the child that was Tharivol growing up in Harkon a secert kept from the elves, and taught their ways. But after an accident in the forest Tharivol had to get help for his father and an elven villiage was closer than Harkon, the secert out Tharivol's father was sentenced to exile in exchange for Tharivol's life. 

The story lasts well towards lunch and as Rizella asks her maid to make something avaiable the maid answers, "Yes ma'am. And will Lord Vance and the others also be joining in for lunch. They have returned from their morning ride."[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Just wanted to fast foward your in game time and a story told by a heart broken lady would do just that. LOL Your character your call: Lunch with a lady or go meet up with everyone else? [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 24, 2010)

[sblock=HM]
Jareth listens, carefully paying attention. Tharivol never talked much about his life, always focused on teaching his pupil. Now Jareth understood why…

“Lady Rizella, if it is any consolation, your son was an excellent teacher, and I will be doing all I can to have the charges against him dropped. He, in no small part, is the reason I am who and what I am today. It may very well be that he is my only true friend. If you can help, please give Tira whatever supplies she may ask for. The two of us plan to go to Tirol in secret, so I may speak at the trial, to show the elves that humans can be trusted, that we are on the same side. Please, put your trust in me, as my father trusted your son with me, many years ago.”

[sblock=OOC]
Jareth will stay and have lunch with Her Ladyship, to talk more and give what little comfort he can. No offense to the others, but he doesn’t really care about them, at this point.

Also, since the combat is done, shall we do away with sblock’ing these conversations, or do you want to keep it “out of sight” for the moment?
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Deskjob (Apr 24, 2010)

*Marko, The Wayhouse*

Marko bows to acknowledge he understands his instructions.  His eyes falling upon the band of returning travelers one by one.  Claude, Loreen, Trinham, and their accompanying animals.  One by one he nods a simple greeting.

The title of shoe-maker caught him off guard.  He was his fathers son but held no official political rank.  Perhaps shoe-maker would suffice for now.  He kinda liked the humility it brought with it.  In his current garb he appear even more the commoner to these companions.

His unsaddled belongings he kept close and he awaited Lord Valorn to unfold his plan.  At the sight of an elven prisoner Marko couldn't help but guess his knowledge of their native tongue would benefit the group.  It was only the image of a war too near that now held his tongue tightly.  The conflict was closer than he had ever imagined.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 24, 2010)

Deskjob said:


> Marko bows to acknowledge he understands his instructions. His eyes falling upon the band of returning travelers one by one. Claude, Loreen, Trinham, and their accompanying animals. One by one he nods a simple greeting.




"There is no need to bow to me, although your lord may give me a title I have no wish to own one. Mon nom est Claude Francois Grignard, I am interested in what you will bring to the table Marko." Claude says in response to Marko's bow. Claude had a small smile on his face after the intoduction, he did not know why but he felt as if this person in front of him has some major part in what is to come.

"Excuse, Lord Valorn. How do you intend to gain information from our captive? Does he speak our tongue?" Claude says after his thoughts on what Marko's purpose may be in this group


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 25, 2010)

[sblock=Jareth] When the maid returns letting you know lunch is ready and Rizella rises to lead the way to the dining hall. A fair table is laid out with fruits and cheeses, bread and wine. After following the lady of the house to table, Jareth is stunned at how he automatically goes into the act of being a gentleman. Pulling out the ladies chair sitting and holding his utensils correctly as if he were back at lessons. 

A slightly spicy beef soup is brought out as the main course and as Rizella sips at her soup she asks, "You say Tira will go with you to help Tharivol? She is your half sister is she not, are you sure you wish to put her in any danger?" the calmness of her question and the motherly concern in her voice let's Jareth know, that although she knows of his kinship with Tira she does not know his feelings towards it.

[sblock=OOC] I say keep the sblocks keeps it all nice and neat.  [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 25, 2010)

[sblock=HM]
Jareth doesn’t mind slipping into some more refined customs. It might be a bit nicer, after being with the Irregulars. Uneducated fools, so many of them… No, what he minds is the false speech and exaggerated accoutrements of a courtly life. Those things only ing him annoyance and frustration.

Jareth calmly has his soup, enjoying the actual flavor of the food. He realizes just how long he’s been eating the boring trail rations, how much he has missed real food. He chuckles ruefully, just before the Lady asks her question.

The young man takes a deep breath and bites his lip, considering his response and his own thoughts on the situation. He makes a small grunt, saying coldly, “She may be my half-sister, but we’re not family. I’d never seen her until yesterday. So, I don’t really have any feelings on it, other than this being a pragmatic solution to the problem. She knows the area, and is willing to help another half-elf, so I won’t turn her down. Besides, she knows the risks perfectly well.”

He turns his eyes back to his soup, not really wanting to meet Lady Rizella’s gaze. He knew his words would sound cold, but they were honest. Tira was only related by his father’s blood, hadn’t grown up with Jareth and his actual family, hadn’t gone through their troubles… If she went into the danger with him, it was of her own free will.
[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 26, 2010)

Lora hadn't had the time to try and squeeze herself out of an explanation of why she had asked if Vance drank. In truth, she herself did not know why she cared enough to ask. It would almost seem as if she were scouting him for the flaws that would make him unsuitable for marriage. But that would be insane, of course.

Lora took Vance's hand with gratitude, as her shoulder still smarted quite a bit, with a tickle of blood dripping down and between her shoulder blades. "This dress is ruined, Sannaya herself can't return it to normal." murmured the girl to herself, her voice heavy with disappointment.

When she met a tall young man who was supposedly a shoe maker, Lora nodded with restraint and continued on. She observed the way the man handled himself and his posture, and it was apparent he knew his way around a blade. When the matter of interrogation came to mind, Lora thanked Mirella and her tutorship once again.

[sblock=Elven]Fortunately I know the language of the Elves, and can be of assistance. - Lora said with a stern face, looking around to see who knew what she was saying. It never hurt to know more about the ones around oneself.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 27, 2010)

_{{Lissenen ar' maska'lalaith tenna' lye omentuva}} _Vance says in elven to Lora his voice taking on a softer almost musical quality. 

"But I don't believe the elf inside will be able to understand either of us," he says grimly his voice again a little gruff. "That is what Marko is for. I am told you had a chance to learn _High Elven_ and speak it very well. Is this true?" he asks while waiting and watching the door into the wayhouse.

[sblock=Elven] "Beautifully spoken, I hope we can have a longer conversation soon." [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Lora speaks elven so might be able to catch every word in like 5 or 6. I will let you know what she catches. In other news it is late and I will post more by midnight tonight, hoping ghostcat finds a way to slip Trinham in to this "interrogation".  If not I'll think of something and I need to post for DW.[/sblock]


----------



## Deskjob (Apr 27, 2010)

*Marko, The Wayhouse*

Marko took the opportunity to answer, "...Yes Lordship.  You are correct.  My father felt it a necessary talent for the members of our family to speak such a language.  My ancestors are honored through my knowledge.  However, I am not as skilled in my use of language as the lady."  He gave Lora a slight bow in acknowledgement of her talents.

Marko was equally thankful for Claude's greeting.  He felt comfortable around the knight as he did with his colorful companions.

OOC: breaking post order to answer Valorn.  Sorry.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 27, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] there's a posting order?? I didn't know when is it my turn??  [/sblock]

"Remarkable and most fortunate for us," Vance says as Kase steps out of the wayhouse. "We are ready milord." the man says with a slight bow.

"Good. Your job Marko is to listen and remember what it is this elf says. I will try and get him to talk, maybe he speaks common, but better to have you here. Come let us get this over with quickly." 

Vance follows Kase into the wayhouse a grim determined look on his face.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 27, 2010)

[sblock=Jareth] "You will  be careful all the same, I hope." Rizella says finishing her small bowl of soup and having some fruit for dessert. "I believe you and Tira to be Tharivol's only chance to be freed. What of your other friends the ones you arrived with will they not wish to accompany you?"  [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 27, 2010)

[sblock=HM]
Jareth nods. “Of course, milady. We are not setting out immediately. Tira said she could improve our chances if she had a couple days to gather supplies. According to her, the trial should be on the night of the full moon. As for the others, I care not one way or another. I wouldn’t mind some reinforcements, but a smaller number of people will likely pass easier. I care most about the results.”
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 27, 2010)

[sblock=HM]Trinham silently curses Vance for forgetting him; again.  Of course if he was female or noble Vance would be all over him. As it is, he is male and a commoner. So, as far as Vance is concerned he is part of the furniture. Still _All the better of sneaking up on you my dear_ he thinks, misquoting a line from a story his mother used to tell him when he was a boy. Not only has Vance overlooked him but Lora seemed to have forgotten him as well. Oh well, things where starting to get too organised around here anyway.

Trinham sits outside the wayhouse and, sitting Mogins on his knee, absent mindedly strokes him. "Mogins, we are going to be doing a bit of sneaking, so keep close and behave." 

Having given the others a few minutes to get clear, he silently follows them inside. All the time looking for a place where he can conceal himself while seeing and hearing what's going on.

*Relevant Skills:*_ Move Silently +9, Hide +6, Listen +2_[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 27, 2010)

Although Claude was not told to go into the house he moved anyways, he would want to keep watch over the well being of the elf. Claude understood that if he pleaded the case of the elf's rights it may not please the nobels of this town, and bothering Vance at this point would bother Lora. He expected more from her, she did not seem the type to be swept off of her feet. All that he hoped would not happen would be that it clouds her judgement.

That gets him to thinking of her ingnoring the party and his mind moves towards Trinham, he quickly scans the area for him.

[sblock=Check]
Spot:1d20+2=12
might as well try, even if he saw him he would have done nothing but ask him about it later.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deskjob (Apr 28, 2010)

*Marko, The Wayhouse*

Marko followed Lord Valorn into the Wayhouse.  He understood his directions and intended on keeping them.  He held no bias toward the elven race.  They had a place somewhere among his ancestors and one does tend to develop a better familiarity with them as he learns their language.  But this elf was hostile and Marko held little pity for him.  The rules of the battlefield held sway here.

Seeing that Claude was to join them Marko offered nothing in reply.  His knowledge of his current company was little.  He could not even chance a guess at how the Knight or his friends would react to the interrogation.  Marko planned on folding his arms and letting Lord Valorn do the talking.  At least, he hoped it was just talking.  Marko had little patience for the ruthless and trusted Lord Valorn to keep things professional.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 28, 2010)

*Post # 3,000*

Waiting a couple minutes after the others enter the wayhouse, Trinham rises and makes for the door. His opportunity to enter comes quickly as a few patrons leave. Slipping into a corner by the door he watches as Vance seems to be rearranging the long common room. Tables have been pushed aside and a single chair sits in the middle of the room the Trelorian scout sitting slummped in it unconsious.

After the furniture is arranged Vance then begins to arrange the people, he sends the barkeep and the barmaid (Frella) out the back and puts Onesimus and Marko on either side of the elf as if they were guards and he tells Kase to watch the door. From his little corner Trinham sees Lora and Claude seated at a round table off to the side. Brend stands near the table arms folded as always. Moggins followed Trinham in but after a few rubs on the man's leg notices he's not going to get his ears scratched and so heads towards the others.

"Now tel'wizen shall we begin?" he asks. Brend steps forward taking a pitcher off the table and stands near the elf. He lays a hand on the scouts shoulder and whispers a quiet prayer. A divine glow surrounds the man's hand and then disappears. Waiting a few seconds Brend then takes the contents of the pitcher and dumps them over the head of the elf.

Sputtering to consiousness Trinham gets a good look at the captive. Slender and short he would pass for a man in the Peshlands if not for the large pointed ears and almond slanted eyes. The shirt and breeches he was put into must belong to Kase or maybe Vance himself they were baggy on the slender frame of the elf. Water dripped from his honey colored hair cropped short in a military style so as not to get in the eyes or give the enemy anything to grab. Water from his face and clothes made a puddle on the floor and the scout shook his head sending drops elsewhere. Trying to move, his hands stayed in his lap tied as they were to his feet, making there no way for him to stand.

_{{"Edanea! Nadorhuanrim!"}}_ he says spitting. Brend's backhand is quick and quite forceful across the elf's face. Blood flys to the floor as the elf's lip is split open. 

"No 'wizen that is not the way." Vance says stepping between the elf and human. He goes to the same table taking a towel from it and then tries to pat the cut on the elves lip. Trying to move his head away the elf finally relents. Vance giving one of his winning grins finishes clotting the blood flow and then toss the towel on the table next to the empty pitcher.

"Fill that," he says to Brend, and the priest walks over behind a narrow counter dipping the pitcher in a water barrel. Bring it back to the table and sitting it down before cross his arms once more.

Nodding at his teacher and friend Vance turns back to the elf. "Do you understand the trade tongue?" he asks, then switches to Elven. _{{"Lle anta quen Tel'Nandirly?"}}_


_{{"Auta miqula orqu!"}}_the elf shouts back. Trinham notices the new man Marko twitch at what the elf said. And so did Vance for he stands and looking the man in the eye says, "There will be no more abuse of the prisoner, understand?" 

"Yes sir!" Onesimus says saluting fist to chest. Marko is a little slower in responding but he does the same reply "Yes sir."


"Good," Vance says turning away from the two guards and walking over to the table. "Suggestions?" he asks loudly enough to be heard throughout the room. "I don't think he knows our languages and I surely do not know what he is saying." 

"My Lord," Brend says quickly. "The elf is lying. There is no way their force came all this way and none of them knew the trade tongue. They would want to interrogate their own prisoners and maybe spy unseen. Let me..." he stops at Vance's raised hand.

"I would agree, but how about an ideal other than torture for now." he says again speaking rather loudly. Not loud enough to be shouting just enough to make sure everyone in the room hears him. "Lord Grignard? Miss Lora? What do you think?"

[sblock=OOC] Even though you were not address or need to stay hidden a post on your feeling of the situation or something else. It is all XP worthy.  And just had Trinham take ten on checks makes them pretty high.[/sblock]

[sblock=Elven] Do you speak Nadirly?? [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 28, 2010)

Claude was surprised at Vance's actions, Claude was pleaseantly surprised by his understanding of war. His body relaxed quickly after Vance's showing of decency for the prisoner. Claude was now willing to speak to aid Vance.

Claude looks right at the elf and his eyes scan him for anything that may allow him to find something without resorting to speaking to him. "Well Lord Valorn, I cannot say je suis intelligent mai I do know people and I have studied wars during my youth. Let us understand who we deal with first shall we. If he is indeed so quick to lash out at us it would mean that he most likely young, for the elves of course, or this war has effected him personally." Claude says as he stands up from his seat to pace while he talks "If we say that he truly does not speak le langue familial than he may be an elf of a different sort, this may also expalin why his clothing may be to large for him. The clothing could be une indication of how they're forces fare. If they are unable to give proprer clothing to their troops than they must be having some form of difficulty. The clothes and his lacking of our tongue makes me think that this maybe no true military force at all but a small group that wished to play a part dans la geurre. If you still have the weapon around we could tell the quality of the force by that easily, Lord Valorn." Claude then took his seat again and awaited the judgement of his ideas from those who stood about him.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 28, 2010)

*Mogins*

Mogins is starting to get bored. He enjoys it when his master pays attention to him and he loves been stroked. he also loves the creeping game. But now his master is just standing around ignoring him. Seeing that his master's attention has wonder, Mogins wonders off and starts to creep down to see what the other humans in the room are up to. Perhaps they will make a fuss of him. Seeing a pool of water on the floor, Mogins realises that he is thirsty, so he creeps over and starts to drink.

From the point of view of the people in the room, a ginger cat appears as if from nowhere and starts lapping at the puddle formed when Brand poured the water over the elf. Having finished drinking, the cat starts rubbing itself round Brand's legs, meowing to be made a fuss of.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 28, 2010)

ghostcat said:


> From the point of view of the people in the room, a ginger cat appears as if from nowhere and starts lapping at the puddle formed when Brand poured the water over the elf. Having finished drinking, the cat starts rubbing itself round Brand's legs, meowing to be made a fuss of.





"Mogins is it, mon petit cheri. Vein avec Claude, you should not bother theothers at the moment they are busy." Claude says as he quickly moving over and scooping Mogins into his arms and walks back to his seat where he begins to pet him and scratch him behind his ears absent mindedly as he continues to think about the scenario that is occuring infront of him.


----------



## Deskjob (Apr 29, 2010)

*Marko, The Wayhouse*

Marko was beginning to wish he didn't know High Elven.  The prisoner was just shouting vulgarities that were making him flinch.  Maybe a gag would be helpful until the prisoner was more cooperative.  *sigh*  They weren't going to get anything out of this elf for a good while.

Claude was right above the skill of observation too.  There is much to be learned with _all_ your senses.  Marko figured letting the elf go and attempting to track him would be a waste too.  Elves knew how to disappear in natural surroundings quite well.

Marko didn't know much in the ways of getting elves to talk either.  Maybe cut off his hair and drag him naked behind a horse for a few hours?  Nah.  He didn't want to think about it.  If the prisoner didn't talk then he was ripe for execution.  Better a quick death then a slow riot by disease in a dungeon cell.  Haha.  Now Marko was making himself flinch.  He made a mental note never to be captured.  It was too embarressing...


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 29, 2010)

Lora had returned to her usual self - a slightly irritated demeanor and the occasional tug on her ponytail. She had let the purple rose clasp stay in her hair, but could not bear the long black locks get in her way now that this endeavor had turned out to be much more than a ride to enjoy the countryside. Onesimus seemed to be very loyal to military hierarchy, which meant that now Vance overruled any order that Lora would give him. Not that there was anything in particular she would have the man do.

Claude seemed at home here too - a good rider, a good diplomat and with reasonable intelligence, for a man. Trinham had hobbled off his horse and had lost himself from Lora's view, but the girl had been preoccupied with the still bleeding wound on her shoulder and her torn, blood soaked dress to notice. Still, the lad had returned to the manor unscathed, and from here on Lora would think him capable of handling himself.

The so called shoemaker seemed to understand the Treylor language, a much more elaborate form of Elven than Lora had been familiar with.The girl was smart - she prized her intellect above any other talent she possessed, and she tried to pierce together what the Elf was saying. However, seeing the burning anger in the captive's eyes and the hate seething in his voice, the girl was taken aback and a bit distracted. There was something about male aggression that made her gut feel like a ball of lead, while her mind immediately started imagining what would happen should she find herself pitted against him, free of his bounds.

Lora shook her head and *humphed* - this was no time for nonsense. "He seems well trained and tough. Harming him physically may not be the best way to break him indeed. We must injure his pride - he is an Elf, first and foremost. He comes from a well disciplined and organized army, and is already above a common citizen because he is part of the army proper. I say gather every milkmaid, swineherd and stable boy we can, and let them laugh and point their fingers as he is put to work. Perhaps shoveling manure out of the stables and pig houses, while naked. Yes, that would do."

Lora put her left index finger against her temple as she leered her head to the side and curled her lips, looking at the captive with poorly hidden malice. She was not evil, at least she did not think herself evil, but it was best to put on a good show for now.

[sblock]Umm I'm not sure what was expected of Lora and why the others think she abandoned the party, she is not their keeper and does not order them around all the time  Anyway, Int check to see how much she gets out of the unfamiliar tongue: 1d20+4=9 Also, is there a smell check? I mean, can Mogins smell Ginger (Lora's rat familiar) who is currently hiding in her pocket?)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 30, 2010)

[sblock=Jareth] Rizella's face goes ashen at the mention of a trial being held during the full moon. "So soon." she whispers tears forming in her eyes. For a moment she can say nothing just sitting there dabbing at her eyes with her napkin.

After a moment she breathes in deeply, and looks a litttle more composed. "Tharivol's father was tried and sent into exile, it too was held during a full moon. You must help Tharivol I couldn't stand to lose him too."

She stands and says "Follow me." (will assume you do ) Jareth rises and follows the Lady of Harkon back up to the rooms on the second floor. There he is invited into the sitting room and waits as Rizella goes into her bedchamber and then returns caring what looks like an olive green blanket over one arm. "This was Tharivol's fathers _Elven Cloak. _I had hoped to give it to Tharivol on his return but I believe you should have it. Both to help you and reward you for what you are about to undertake for me and my son." She takes the cloak in both hands and let's it roll out to the floor. It's drab green color is accented with runes of black and brown, looking almost like branches and twigs. The cord at the neck is fine silk and the hood is overly large to help put the wearers face into shadow. "Please try it on." Rizella says holding it out towards Jareth. [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] I know a Cloak of Elvenkind is suppose to be neutral grey(ala Lord of the Rings) but I find a descriptor much more thrilling to type up. LOL [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 30, 2010)

[sblock=HM]
Jareth looks in awe at the masterfully-crafted cloak. He takes it in his hands, his eyes going over the cloak, noting every detail and finest point. He swallows hard, his eyes shining. He shakes his head, saying,  “My lady, I am sorry. I could not take this from you. It is… not my place to be the holder of this, much as I would like to be. It belongs to you and your son.”
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Different description is fine by me. In my opinion, flavor and pictures are always changeable.

And I know Jareth’s action is a little odd, but it strikes me that at this point, after hearing about what they went through, and how much this means to her, Jareth would be a bit more noble concerning this. He couldn’t take such a sentimental item from a grieving woman.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 30, 2010)

Mogins sits queitly on the table before Claude enjoying the mans strong hands as the stroke his back. The cat stares intently at Lora it's eyes little slits as it's tail lashes back and forth in a slow even pace. Ginger's nose quivers nervously as she(?) smells the scent of cat, and Lora can feel the slight quivering of her familiar.

"Ah the clothes, I am sorry Lord Grignard they are Kase's." He says with a smile. "Kase do you have the equipment the man was found with?"

"Yes sir," the man says moving from the door to a sack on the floor under one of the moved tables. He brings the sack over and places it on the table Claude and Lora are sitting at. Vance pulls open the sack and starts removing the items within.

A fine leather belt with a short blade and dagger still in their scarrabs clunks on the table. A finely carved bow detailed in vines and polished to a fine shine comes out next, the string of the bow is snapped and dangles from each end. After the bow comes a half empty quiver, a pair of soft boots, a pair of breeches in a green hue, along with a matching tunic. The clothes show the wear marks of armor and soon enough a suit of leather armor with elven designs and metal studs is laid across the table. The last items are a belt pouch, waterskin, and a plain grey woolen cloak. 

In the pouch is flint and steel, a flat green rock, and some dried meat possibly rabbit.

"Well this elf looked to be well armed," Vance says taking up the bow and testing it's weight.

_{{"__Aa’ menle nauva calen! ar’ ta hwesta e’ ale’quenle!"}} _the elf says trying to stand in his chair. Onesimus and Marko restrain him keeping him still. 

"Hmm... I think we have found something here," Vance says looking over the bow. "Maybe something like you suggested Miss Lora," he says walking to stand in front of the elf. "Do you want this back?" he asks the elfshaking the bow at him. "Then you need to answer my questuons." 

_{{"Mallen pelu e' n'alaquel en' sen."}} _the elf says quietly.

[sblock=OOC] Mogins and Ginger can smell esch other.  [/sblock][sblock=OOC]
Words Lora caught:
First post - Edanea = humans and orqu = orc 
This Post - hewesta= die and alaquel = hundred [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 30, 2010)

[sblock=Jareth] "And if you fail I will have no son!" the last words coming out as a sob. "Please take it then and give it to Tharivol after you have freed him. Please, oh please rescue him." she says stating to cry. [/sblock]


----------



## Deskjob (Apr 30, 2010)

*Marko, The Wayhouse*

Marko listens will little interest to the elves sputtering.  He was as defiant as ever and did not appreciate others confiscating his goods.  Understandable.  Many soldiers gain an attachment to their weapons and armor.  They become symbols of duty, honor, and prowess to the men that wield them.  The thread that separates them from life and death.

He knew some folk to be superstitious about such things too.  Elves would qualify for this statement since luck, signs, symbols, and stars all had a place among their culture.  In any culture really, but some folks are more devote than others.

Whatever the reason.  Their prisoner reacted badly to his turn of events.  Marko didn't think that brought them any closer to learning anything important though.  Unless you could get him to shout insults in the form of secret battle-plans.  ...Yeah, probably not.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Apr 30, 2010)

Lora was relieved that the man would be easier to sway and such extremes as the actions she had suggested would not be needed. When Ginger, her female orange furred familliar, stirred at the notice of the similarly coloured cat Mogins, the girl scratched it's tiny head and whispered "There there now, he won't harm you."

However, Mogins had other ideas, and suddenly jumped in Lora's lap and tried to put his paw on a very scared and squeeking Ginger. The rat scurried out of Lora's pocket (a small thing on her side, this was a riding dress after all) and on to the wooden floor, followed by a cat that had been swiftly pushed away by an annoyed Lora. "Don't you dare harm my Ginger!" - the girl shook her finger at Mogins, knowing familliars were much more intelligent than regular animals.

The pair quickly scurried away, but Lora had confidence in Ginger's ability to survive. She was much more interested in what little she understood of that language the prisoner spoke. He had mentioned Orcs and death - one would rarely speak of Orcs without mentioning death but somehow the way he spoke suggested more - like an imminent threat perhaps. "My Lord Valorn, I think there might be more to this man's story. He has mentioned Orcs and a clash of some sorts - the girl looked questioningly at Marko. - do you mind if our shoemaker friend asks him more about this?"

Lora then eyed the Elven prisoner and stood up, coming closer to his chair, carrying her glaive with her. It was awkward to wield in such a crowded space, but she was used to it. "Durag tabakar orcurd nedard?"

[sblock=Orc]Do you speak the orcish tongue?[/sblock]
[sblock]Lol and here we get some Tom and Jerry action [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Apr 30, 2010)

[sblock=HM]
Jareth bites his lip. He hadn’t expected a reaction like that… He slowly nods, laying a hand on the lady’s shoulder. “Yes, I can do that,” he says simply, not elaborating on whether freeing Tharivol or delivering the cloak.
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 30, 2010)

*Mogins*

Mogins is laying down purring quietly as Claude tickles him between the ears, when he smells a big juicy rat. His ear prick up and he sits up and start to sniff around. At this point he recognises its the rat which belongs to the horrible girl. Mogins knows that if he kills it that not only will the girl be nasty to him but his master will be annoyed. That doesn't mean he can't play with it though. Putting thoughts to words he jumps onto the girl's knee and takes a playful swipe at the rat, which immediately takes fright and run off. He hared off after the rat and they both disappeared into the shadow.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 30, 2010)

*Trinham*

Still hiding in the shadows, Trinham is starting to get bored. The questioning of the elf is rapidly getting nowhere. Though he doesn't actually understand the words, it seems to him all they are getting from the elf is insults. 

Suddenly  his thoughts are disturbed as Mogins starts to chase Lora's familiar. However, the emotions coming through their shared link quickly make him realises that Mogins is only playing. So he decides to keep quite and enjoy the fun.

Just then, a ginger rat runs across the room, through Vances leg and disappears into the shadows. The rat is closely followed by a ginger cat, which decides to avoid the humans at the last minutes and skids round them. It then lays down in a patch of sunlight and appears to go to sleep.

[sblock=OOC]From M&L's last post it looks like Ghostcat failed his sense motive[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Apr 30, 2010)

"Hmm, he defintely well equipped. This gear is most likely been with him for many years it amy have even been passed down, it is not a bargaining chip but something that will make him fight." Claude said with a furrowed brow in thought, he was attempting to figure out where to move from this point. He listens to the elf continue to shout in anger at Vance and then Lora speaking about the elf having some other message, "I wonder if it truly is anger at us or anger at something else..."

[sblock=Sense Motive]
1d20+9=25 (there is most likely a minus for different language)
[/sblock]


----------



## Deskjob (May 1, 2010)

*Marko, The Wayhouse*

Marko spoke to Lora directly,  "Unfortunately Miss, no one here speaks his language."  He turned to the elf and spoke loudly.  "...This elf could divulge his entire knowledge and spout poetry without any of us understanding a thing he said."  He folded his arms over his chest and sighed.  His defeat lifted swiftly as he eyed Lord Valorn, hoping he understood his maneuver.  Lora he trusted would understand.  She was smarter than most women it seemed.  Which wasn't saying a lot.  He was just impressed she was just allowed to accompany them inside.  Vance was being too sweet on her.  Women, even soldier women, should know their place.


----------



## HolyMan (May 2, 2010)

Vance nods to Marko and then turns back to the table. he carelessly sets the bow on top of it causing it to fall to the floor.

_{{"Tanya amin nuquemuva sen llie e dagor, edan!"}}_ The elf shouts at Vance. Brend takes a slight step forward and stops at the slight shake of Vance's head. 

The knight picks up the bow an sets it on the table poking around with the elf's equipment he seems to be searching through it. He pushes the belt over towards the edge of the table but catches it by the scabbard dagger before it can fall off. Placing it back on the table he pats it twice before looking at the armor.

"This seems well ma..." he starts to say when suddenly Brend takes the dagger out of the sheathe and advances on the elf.

"I know you understand me bastard!" he yells putting the knife on th elf's throat and grabbing him by what little bit of the elf's hair he can manage to grab. "Tell us why you are here!" he says menacingly.

Everyone notices Vance's slow reaction to his teachers attempt to kill the elf. He winks at Lora as he turns back to where the elf is shouting at Brend.

_{{"Amin lastuva ten' aredhelamin quena hodo! Llie tula mellonea, vasa ni yulna en mereth en min!"}} _he shouts then holds his head up neck fully exposed to the blade.  _{{Mereth en min.}}_ the elf repeats.


----------



## Deskjob (May 2, 2010)

*Marko, The Wayhouse*

Marko listened with little to appease himself with.  More empty threats and honor-bound babbling.  He wished secretly that Brend would kill the elf and be done with it.  If Lord Valorn didn't lose interest in this plot, he soon would.

But duty prevailed and Marko remained where he was, a stone statue in the humid and tense atmosphere.  He frowned slightly seeing that this elf was making puppets of everyone.  We were the ones doing the talking.  The elf just sat nice and comfy in his little chair, listening to his captors dilly-dally about him.  It disgusted Marko.

He turned, arms still folded, and approached Vance.  In hushed tones, "Apologies sir, but we have little to learn from him and he has learned much of us.  Be done with him and let these soldiers move on..."  He spoke with his back to the occupied prisoner and away from the companions.  Perhaps reason would soon appear within the wayhouse yet...


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 2, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> _{{"Amin lastuva ten' aredhelamin quena hodo! Llie tula mellonea, vasa ni yulna en mereth en min!"}} _he shouts then holds his head up neck fully exposed to the blade. _{{Mereth en min.}}_ the elf repeats.




"He does not fear death, you see he moves towards the blade as if he accepts it. This not a man that you would be able to get information from if ew understodd what he was saying." Claude says outloud in thought so that everyone can hear, "A threat is not the way to move him, t best it will make his resolve grow."

"Lord Valorn, you do understand that there are many wawys to win a war. Do not think that violence and eradication are the only solutions." Claude says to Vance as he stands up in reaction to his lack of reaction.


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 3, 2010)

Lora humphed and fiddled with her ponytail. No reaction to her speaking Orcish, which was strange, as anyone who spoke of Orcs knew what their language sounded like even if one would not understand it. This vexed the girl, and of course so did Claude and his attempts at being wise by essentially repeating what she had said but minus a useful suggestion.

"Well then, remove his clothes and send him off to work like i suggested. He will soon lose his boldness if he is humiliated before the whole manor, especially if he thinks us capable of making him do this indefinitely."


----------



## ghostcat (May 4, 2010)

*Mogins*

Mogins got tired of waiting for the rat to reappear and, deciding that he had played with it enough, strolls over to the humans; tail held high. Mogins really wants to go to his master to be made a fuss of. However, he knows that his master is playing the hiding game and will get really annoyed, like no dinner annoyed, if he relieves his position.

Instead Mogins jumps up on to the table and gives the seated human a good sniff. There is something about the smell that is different. he just does not small like a normal human. Still that's  his master's business not his, so he settles down in the middle of the table and starts to give himself a good wash.


----------



## HolyMan (May 5, 2010)

[sblock=Jareth] Overcome with emotions Rizella asks Jareth to excuse her while she goes to lay down for a moment. The young noble's son properly bids the lady goodbye and leaves her rooms cloak over one arm, the maid shutting the door behind him.

Turning to head towards his room Jareth is stunned to find the silent (and overly large) bodyguard of the baron blocking the hall. "So you had a nice talk with my sister I hope." comes the barons voice from behind the large scarred warrior.

Steeping aside Jareth sees the baron feeblely standing cane in hand and the nurse on the other side. "And you are planning a trip, good, good. But before you go will you do me a favor and tell my brother I wish to speak to him, preferably before he takes in to much mead at the wayhouse. That is where you shall find him, if he isn't bouncing that strumpet you arrived with off his knee. Ha.. hrm.." _*cough* *cough*_

Waving the nurses attentions away he turns to go the big warrior once again blocking your path.

[sblock=OOC] Really need you with the others as we decide in character on a few things, but your call. I'll give you a hint on Mr. No Personallity NPC Warrior LVL 8  [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 5, 2010)

[sblock=HM]
Jareth nods and bows. “As you wish, Lord Valorn.”

The young man slides past the bodyguard and starts walking to the wayhouse. He sighs as he goes… Now there was absolutely no chance of getting any kind of nap. Dealing with the others… They tended to be long on talking and short on action. The old paladin was a preachy blowhard, the young girl had an acidic tongue, and the sorcerer and farm boy just tended to go around with dumb, placid looks on their faces. They tried what little patience he had…

As he walks, his mind drifts back to his days as a student of Tharivol, watching the half-elf demonstrate the skills of a duskblade, skills Jareth would one day possess. A few sparks dance between his fingers and jump to his chain, coming unbidden to him. He shakes his hand and his head. _Soon I will bring them together. Yes, soon,_ goes through his head. Even now, he is focusing his attention on how one could perform the gestures of spellcasting with a weapon in-hand. How a dusk blade _channels_…
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 5, 2010)

"That is enough tel'wizen," Vance says after listening to everyone's advice. "Kase, Onesimus take the elf out to the water barrel he could probably use a drink."

The two warriors obey the command this time Onesimus doesn't even hesitate or give a questioning look to Lora, he just follows the orders givin him. "Kase send Robert in also," he adds as the three men reach the door. "Yes my lord."

Stroking Mogins as they wait for the scout to enter, Vance addresses Brend. "Well let's see what the prisoner has told us so far. I think you like playing the evil interrogater a little to much tel'wizen." Brend only smiles at the comment before putting on his gruff face once more.

Robert enters noticing Trinham right away, and then makes his way to the table where all the others are. "Go ahead Marko tells us what he has said so far." Vance listens as Marko repeats the elf's words.

"An attack like the one on the villiage Daven?" Brend asks. "Why they could go around us to Farshaw."

Vance continues to stroke Mogin's seemly lost in thought. He gestures towards the benches around the table, "Sit, sit we will need to make plans for the manor's defenses. Where is this cats owner? The one who had trouble riding this morning."

Robert points to the corner where Trinham _was_ hiding, "There." Robert says off-handly.

[sblock=OOC]
Taking liberty that Marko being NG tells Vance everything (and the truth LOL) And Daven was the ruin viilage where no one was left alive and the helm was found.

_{{"Edanea! Nadorhuanrim!"}}_ - "Humans! Cowardly dogs!"

_{{"Auta miqula orqu!"}}_ - "Go kiss an orc!"

_{{"Aa’ menle nauva calen! ar’ ta hwesta e’ ale’quenle!"}}_ - "No that is mine! You will die by it!"

_{{"Mallen pelu e’ n’alaquel en’ sen."}}_ - "And the hundred like it."

_{{"Tanya amin nuquemuva sen llie e dagor, edan!"}}_ - "Tommorrow this place will be destroyed, human."

_{{"Amin lastuva ten' aredhelamin quena hodo! Llie tula mellonea, vasa ni yulna en mereth en min!"}} _- "This life is the first givin freely! Will you (mellonea is like calling someone a cur or lout), go to hell murder me then!"

_{{"Mereth en min."}}_ - "Murder me then." [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 5, 2010)

Lora glared at Onesimus with anoyance but did not say anything. This was not something she would disagree with at any rate, and in a simple soldier's mind Vance did outrank her. _

"This place will be destroyed by tomorrow."_ how very pompous of the Elf

"My Lord Vance does he imply that his Elven comrades will destroy Harkon or these aformentioned Orcs? Is there a large populatoin of the beasts that would be close enough to threaten the manor?" Lora paused and bit her lip in thought.

"Anyway I will need a map of the manor and the surrounding countryside. And you must send men to retrieve all the civilians and house them behind the keep's walls."


----------



## Deskjob (May 5, 2010)

*Marko, The Wayhouse*

Marko told what he knew and relaxed.  Translating had been his role.  With his job at an end he now looked forward to working with this unique band of soldiers.  Of course, he would assist as best he could.

He approached Loreen and spoke quitely, "My lady I do believe his remark about Orcs was only an insult.  You can expect only an elven vanguard during an attack."  He took a step back and stood beside the table.  An elven assault was terrible news and he awaited further comments from the men-at-arms.


----------



## ghostcat (May 5, 2010)

Watching Vance stroke Mogins, Trinham finds he must evaluate his opinion of him yet again. After all someone who loves cats can't be all bad.

Seeing that he has been discovered, Trinham casually walks over to the table and starts to tickle Mogins under the chin. Although he has a contrite expression on his face, its not clear whether this is because he was eavesdropping or because he was caught.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 5, 2010)

"I feel that I should work with the troops that will be mustered against this attack. I will help you if you feel that I may be able to aid you in the planing of this." Claude says keeping his seat and waiting for a response.


----------



## HolyMan (May 6, 2010)

"Thank you, Lord Grignard." Vance replies with a small nod. Brend grunts and gives Claude an accusing look.

"The villiage should be evacuated to the manor, as the lady suggested, we can man the walls with the extra men from the villiage and have the women tend to the wounded during the attack. They will probably attack tonight a little after midnight, since their eyesight is keen and they will believe us a bed." Brend offers.

"Or we could take the fight to them how many of them did you see camped Robert?" Vance asks the scout. 

"About 150 possible 200 but no more than that and no horses," is his reply. "We have 30 men in the villiage we can use, 20 men at arms and the 10 of us. 3-1 odds at best milord." Robert says respectfully. 

"Ah but we don't need to attack the body we use the same tactics we were to use on the hydra, we chop of this army's head. Using the men of the villiage and men at arms as a diversion to draw away the bulk of their force while we approach from behind the enemy front line." 

"But how to get the Treylor to attack in the morning and not the dead of night?" Brend asks.

_{{"Gil'ea"}}_ "Honor," Vance translates the common elvish word. "We will make the elf go back and tell his commanders that this battle will be over honor and they should meet us on the field of battle or lose _{{Gil'ea}}._ Come with me and bring the elf's weapons." Vance heads outside with the group in tow. Once outside he says to Marko.


"Marko translate for me, please. What is your name?" 

_{{Aulin e'llie feit?"}}_ The elf looks astonished and then seems to tighten his resolve staring at the ground and nothing else. Vance takes the elf's weapons and hands the dagger to Robert, the sword to Marko and the bow to Claude. 

"Your weapons are in the hands of your enemy if you wish them back you will meet us on the field at dawn tomorrow. Marko." 

_{{Llie kwara sina ten'amin et' edanie lle ume i'sul nora lanne'lle calen a'coamin nuive tul're."}}_

Seeing the look on the elf's face Vance seems satisfied, "Lord Grignard will you take Marko and Robert and take this Treylor halfway back to his camp. Be careful they may be other scouting groups out." Immediately Robert heads to the stables at a trot to get the horses.

Vance then turns to the others who have been watching the man quietly as he takes charge. "Onesimus and Kase report to the armory to distrubute weapons to the village men, I will have the innkeeper pass the word and they will arrive soon enough. We will prepare for a night assault but I believe their honor will not allow it, we have slapped them this morning and shown we are not afraid to face them. They will await for us to march to them."

As Onesimus and Kase start off Vance turns to the Lora, "Sorry my dear but duty called me away there for a minute, but now I wish to take you to meet someone I believe you will truly like to meet." 

He offers his arm to Lora and as an after thought he says, "And you too wizard," speaking to Trinham, "come with us but leave the cat Skazul is allergic." 

[sblock=OOC] Whew!! this part was unnesscary for disscussions and comments as the natural leader takes charge and doesn't leave room (or space in post) for debate. But what is to follow the build up until the battle is very important. So we will roleplay a little of the night before the battle and when ready and outfitted we will march to the (big) fight. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (May 6, 2010)

Replying to Vance Trinham says "Yes Mi Lord. But can I bring Mogins up to manor. I don't like the idea of leaving him outside, with raiders about. He can get rid of a few rats for you."


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 6, 2010)

Lora eyed Vance's arm with disgust and grabbed her weapon instead. 

"You should not risk an attack on the enemy camp this is not a sound plan. The manor is well fortified and they can do little without siege equipment, which will take weeks to build by a force of two hundred men which likely has no engineers with them either. Such a small group is also consisted primarily of warriors - they have no supply train, no smiths or washwomen or cooks."

Lora paused and sighed, but raised her finger when Vance attempted to speak and continued as if teaching a child. "This is a raiding party, a vanguard meant to strike and return, and be swift about their business. The best course of action is to let them fling arrows at the stone battlements of this manor for a while and then give up once their efforts prove fruitless, and return to the main force. They cannot siege us since they are so low in number and likely to have only a few day's rations with them, and this manor has a fortified port leading to the lake i presume, which means that a large force must surround both the keep and the entire length of the lake to cut off our own supplies and raiders. So by staying ready behind the walls the most we would lose are some peasant hovels. In an outright attack we can lose everything if the enemy are prepared and their camp is well organized. You said it yourself, Elves have keen vision. How do you expect to surprise them, with armoured riders no less?"


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 6, 2010)

Jareth makes better time than he expected and reaches the wayhouse. He sees Onesimus, some soldier, and an elven prisoner. With a sidelong, skeptical look, he steps into the common room of the building and looks around. Upon seeing Vance, Jareth bows, saying, “Milord, your brother requests your presence.”

The young man’s eyes quickly scan the room, noticing the rather fresh water pool on the floor, with the still-wet elf outside. He refrains from asking anything just yet, preferring to wait until the headstrong nobleman is gone.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 6, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> _{{Aulin e'llie feit?"}}_ The elf looks astonished and then seems to tighten his resolve staring at the ground and nothing else. Vance takes the elf's weapons and hands the dagger to Robert, the sword to Marko and the bow to Claude.
> 
> "Your weapons are in the hands of your enemy if you wish them back you will meet us on the field at dawn tomorrow. Marko."
> 
> Seeing the look on the elf's face Vance seems satisfied, "Lord Grignard will you take Marko and Robert and take this Treylor halfway back to his camp. Be careful they may be other scouting groups out." Immediately Robert heads to the stables at a trot to get the horses.




"I shall do what is asked of me Lord Valorn, I also wish to approve of this plan." Claude says to vance with a sideways glance over at Lora to see if she disaproves of his statment. He then puts the elfs bow over hs shoulder and then walked outside and calls his horse. "Veindra Tobias." he says loudly making Tobias trot ahead of Robert, who let's go of the reins when he doees this, and comes to his Claude's side. "Tres bein mon ami, you will not be carrying me today but this elf. He is strong of heart so treat him well. I will be walking beside you for the journey." Claude says  as he motions towards the elf that he may use the horse.


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 6, 2010)

So there Lora knew that Claude was nothing more than an underling. He was not a man of worth, which she always had doubts of. Nobody reached his age without achieving something spectacular if he possessed any form of talent. "You may go and join this suicide attack at the enemy camp Claude. Three to one - you should hope to be a better archer than you are a tactician." Lora stated this with a plain voice as she was past the point of caring.

She then regarded the chubby sorcerer and the scrawny red haired boy. "Trinham what about you? Fancy charging at readied Elven bows on the back of a horse?" The girl smirked as she looked around for Ginger, who scurried quickly across the room and back in to her pocket.

"And where are you off to?" The Wizardress barked at Jareth. "Feeling suicidal as well?"

Onesimus had already shown to be as flexible as a fencepost, so Lora simply eyed him and turned her back on the warrior.


----------



## Deskjob (May 6, 2010)

*Marko, The Wayhouse*

Marko watched the unfolding events and heard Lord Valorn make his commands.  The elf was to be returned to his camp to carry the message of honorable combat.  It made loose sense to him and he would do as the noble ordered.  He figured his company to be able bodied enough to complete the task with precision.

However, his temper was growing with this female soldier, Miss Loreen.  She fancied herself a commander of men and it greatly displeased Marko.  Her comments made perfect sense of course.  She would make a noble wife and her future husband would prosper greatly from her council.  Sadly, she lacked the wisdom of proper poise among soldiers.  At least for Marko's tastes...

He again approached her side with subtlety, "My lady you are most wise in your assumptions.  However, do not let your frustrations cloud your judgement.  Sir Claude and I will handle the delivery swiftly and to your utmost satisfaction.  Have no doubts we shall return safely to reinforce your position."  He spoke with respect as he was addressing a skilled and strong woman.  "Let your voice be one of wisdom and gentle persuasion in these manners.  Then you will find Lord Valorn an easy ear to acquire, as well as the hearts of the men under your command."

He took another step back from his whisperings, her wraith was soon to follow such bold comments.  Marko understood that once this company was gone from Valorn Lands that things would change.  But until that time honest service was required of them.  Right now Lord Valorn needed their help and that is what mattered most.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 7, 2010)

Jareth raises an eyebrow and a snarl begins to form on his lips, when he pauses. Biting back wouldn’t help… It certainly hadn’t been a real help before, in any circumstance.  “What about suicide? I only came down here because his Lordship asked me to fetch his brother. You might want to remember who is where, if you expect people to follow your lead. Or, you could fill me in, instead of snapping at me.”


----------



## HolyMan (May 7, 2010)

To Trinham Vance says offhandedly, "Yes you can bring him to the Manor just not the southwest building that we will be going to."

Looking at Lora he frowns, "I wish all that you have said were true but a force as large as theirs could overrun Harkon and we would be left with close quarter fighting that the men of the villiage are not perpared to do. Please come with me and together we will find a way to beat them in the field." He gives Lora a winning smile that almost makes her forget he's a lout.

Vance sighs at Jareth's missive from his brother. He turns to Claude and says, "No doubt he will wish to speak of you again." Listening to Claude he nods in thanks and watches as he goes to ready for his departure. "Thank you Lord Kyras, I will see..." he pauses as Lora starts to question her men. And watches on bemused as Marko tries to calm the situation.

 He turns to Jareth as the young lord berates Miss Lora. "I think she is only trying to protect everyone from the same fate a Daven. I think Skazul will have some thoughts on how we are to beat them. You are Tharivol's pupil you should come to meet Skazul as well. He and Tharivol had many long talks on the subject of magic together."

[sblock=OOC] Ok did I get everyone man I love when you guys spend a day posting and I'm at work.
 New Pictures  in the post I was suppose to put them in when we started. You will notice Harkon has some vulnerable spots, that are hard to defend and easy to access. The first picture in the bottom right corner that little wall between builing and Tower, and the sea wall is low and thin not a good place if say 50-60 men charged it. That is what Vance is talking about. Also Harkon is set on a river not a lake. and it leads to the ocean some 2-3 miles away due north.  [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 7, 2010)

Jareth frowns, and a slight sneer crosses his face as he says,  “With all due respect, milord, you have not heard her words on most days. And it’s rather hard to protect me from something I know nothing about! All I know is that you all went on some kind of ride earlier, and I saw that elf outside. I can only guess something happened, but I have no idea on the specifics. Now, rather than shelter her from the consequences of her ill-chosen words, why not let her deal with the consequences? A leader must be able to communicate with their followers, after all, and explain their actions.”


----------



## ghostcat (May 7, 2010)

Feeling like he is caught between a rock and a hard place, Trinham carefully considers the interchange between Lora and Vance. Refusing to be rushed he spends several minutes deep in thought. Finally he says "Lora, you are still my commander and at the end of the day, I will follow your orders. However, you have asked for my opinion, so here it is. As far as the choice between open field fighting and sheltering in a secure fort is concerned." Here Trinham stresses the word secure. "Obviously I would prefer the later. However, Lord Vance knows his own house best and it apparent that he does not consider it secure.  While I would, personally, prefer hit and run fighting in and around the manor, we have to think of the non-combatants. If we use the manor for our stand, then we put them at risk. Finally, please bear in mind that I am infantry not cavalry. While I may use a horse to get to the battlefield, I will definitely be fighting on foot. Mi Lord Vance, Lora, could you please take this into account when you make your plans."


----------



## Deskjob (May 7, 2010)

*Marko, The Wayhouse*

Marko heard the words of the newcomer, Jareth.  While unable to describe the recent events of an elven scrimmage in the woods,  Marko can non-the-less describe the most recent interrogation.  Marko approached Jareth and began the tale from the companies return to the Wayhouse.  Careful to emphasize the importance of the elf's description of an impending attack.   Hopefully this would help the fellow to be caught up to speed.  No more outbursts of frustration would be required during their planning, from anybody...

During his tale he noticed the recent outpouring of opinions due to Lord Valorn's orders.  Very rarely would soldiers be so open-minded as to express themselves around their superiors.  It gave Marko the impression of New-command and a lack of veteran soldiers within the company.  Being a shoemaker himself, he could not complain the situation.  However, he knew that infighting would lead to an even more difficult struggle when field fighting began.

He planned to evaluate Claude's leadership abilities during their errand also.  The knight looked every bit the strong leader but his charitable actions toward their prisoner spoke of a difficult perspective.  Marko considered himself every bit the Paladin minded individual, of course.  But he contrasted greatly between friend and foe.  Friends had civil rights, trust, and privilege.  Foe sought only the destruction of these things and were less than dirt to him.  This elf was such and Marko disagreed with Claude's charitable treatment of the strange species.

He sighed as he finished speaking with Jareth.  He returned to Miss Loreen's side and stood by her as her men spoke their peace.  His presence next to the woman would show his support of her place as commander amongst her men.


----------



## HolyMan (May 11, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] No, ML but I think we can continue Lora will probably just glare at Jareth. 

So what do we have Marko, Claude, and Robert taking the prisoner back. Onesimus and Kase going to the armory. And Lora, Vance, Trinham, and Jareth going to speak with Skazul (with hopfully our newest member there too ). I don't need to post the NPCs so I will split post what is happening with the two groups starting tomorrow night you can stil post your leaving or walking off etc. if you wiish but update tommorrow.

In other news our little Castle Eilan(or as we know it Harkon Manor) is on the cover of the National Geographic's latest edition. No other pictures  or anything else but it was kool so I bought it anyway.[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 11, 2010)

Lora put her hands on her hips and frowned with frustration. She hadn't had the time to evaluate the keep's defenses properly, but if Vance said they can be easiliy breached... But meeting with this Skazul could prove very beneficial - perhaps he was one of the few men with a brain.

"Trinham you are right. But this situation must be carefully evaluated. I will have no deaths to report when we meet up with Martoumum." Lora pouted as her shoulder wound still throbbed with pain, but said nothing of it. Being a leader was much harder than she had thought, and in her seventeen years of life she had not been in such dynamic situations, and hence she had no experience with them.

"Jareth I will tell you what you missed this morning, but where were you? And where in Sannaya's healing water is Aidan? Has he returned?"

The tall, dark haired _shoemaker_ had said some words of wisdom, but those only irritaded Lora. She did not take kindly to being patronized. Still, the girl could not afford any more outbursts and therefore nodded to Marko and said with a lower tone. "Watch Calude's back and make sure he doesn't lose his life because an Elf broke his nail and the Paladin suddenly felt an urge to help him."


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 11, 2010)

Jareth loses his sneer and purses his lips, not sure how best to phrase his response. 

“I was… speaking with Tira. She had news of some importance to me. Then Lady Rizella insisted on speaking with me, over a light repast. As for Aidan, I have no idea where he is. I haven’t seen or heard anything more since this morning.”


----------



## Deskjob (May 11, 2010)

*Marko, The Wayhouse*

Marko bowed slightly in response to Lora's remarks.  He had expected more attitude from the young girl but certainly enjoyed her comment as it was.  He troubled himself not to laugh at the thought of broken nails.  A woman's perspective to be sure.  Truth be told though, Claude's actions were commendable even if hard to understand.  Marko doubted the Knight would need anybodies help for such a simple task as baby-sitting.  He was just glad to tag along for now, maybe smash something with his shield every now and again.

As a warrior, Marko was delightfully simple.  As a husband, Marko had been more complicated.  Women had that affect on you I guess.  With his wife's passing he enjoyed returning to being simple again.  He took this opportunity to excuse himself from the Wayhouse and don his equipment.  "A small journey still doth require a small preparation."  He may be nothing more than a shoemaker but he could at least try to look like a soldier.  He hoped his cousins wouldn't mind him borrowing their horse for another day...


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 11, 2010)

Myth and Legend said:


> The tall, dark haired _shoemaker_ had said some words of wisdom, but those only irritaded Lora. She did not take kindly to being patronized. Still, the girl could not afford any more outbursts and therefore nodded to Marko and said with a lower tone. "Watch Calude's back and make sure he doesn't lose his life because an Elf broke his nail and the Paladin suddenly felt an urge to help him."




Claude helped the elf onto Tobias and as he did that he listened to Lora continued mocking of his actions and skills. {I will have to have a word with her at one point, but i have something to do right now and that comes first.} Claude thought to himself as his brow furrowed while he thought.

Once the elf was on Tobias, Claude was able to concentrate on the area around him. He saw that marko was taking to the saddle and this brought him to a better mood with the prospective of some one new to converse with. "So Marko, do you come with us or are you off on another errand for the crown?" Claude said with a smile.


----------



## Deskjob (May 11, 2010)

*Marko and Claude*

Claude's comment caught him off guard.  "...Oh, well hopefully joining you will serve both purposes."  He smiled as he played with his saddle.  He was a meticulous leatherworker and liked things done right.  "I plan on joining you in bringing our foreign friend back to his home.  Hopefully he can present Lord Valorn's honor bound reply with all haste."  He eyed the saddled elf with suspicion.  Had he been a full blooded Paladin, Marko would have no doubt been using Detect Evil at the moment.  Sadly such marvelous traits eluded the craftsman and he was left only with his imagination.

"Tell me of your companions here.  What do you know of them.  I am curious of your previous service to Lord Valorn and the Kingdoms?"  He changed the subject.  He wanted a second opinion on the company.  His eyes could only tell him so much about his new friends.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 12, 2010)

Deskjob said:


> Claude's comment caught him off guard. "...Oh, well hopefully joining you will serve both purposes." He smiled as he played with his saddle. He was a meticulous leatherworker and liked things done right. "I plan on joining you in bringing our foreign friend back to his home. Hopefully he can present Lord Valorn's honor bound reply with all haste." He eyed the saddled elf with suspicion. Had he been a full blooded Paladin, Marko would have no doubt been using Detect Evil at the moment. Sadly such marvelous traits eluded the craftsman and he was left only with his imagination.




"Ah, quick of wit and but not lacking respect for authority. For a first impression that is a good one. Yes, indeed, I also hope that the reply is heard" Claude said with a small smile that showed he was at ease at this moment. Claude then caught Marko eyeing the elf and Claude said, "there is no need to worry about him, he is not bad just...on the wrong side. I hold nothing to him, in fact I actually respect his spirit. To be able to hold your interests in mind while being interogated shows a man of great willpower. I believe that he has something to lose and that is the reason why he fights so hard but we will never know will we?" Claude says to Marko as he grabs the riens and begins to walk letting Marko catch up to him.



Deskjob said:


> "Tell me of your companions here. What do you know of them. I am curious of your previous service to Lord Valorn and the Kingdoms?" He changed the subject. He wanted a second opinion on the company. His eyes could only tell him so much about his new friends.




"You surprise me still, asking questions of those that you surround yourself with. I begining to wonder exactly how much of you is really the simple man you appear to be and how much of you is the warrior that you act, you are very interesting." Claude said with a look of mild surprise at the quickness the Marko came to sizing up those around him. "Well, let me see... let us start with Trinham. He is good company and his spellcasting is welcomed but he is not meant for the military. He seemingly has little experience but he is learning quickly. Then there is Jareth, I believe that you got a slight taste of his nature. He is quick to anger and quick to act, he also is quick to judge but he is a skiled combatant with a strange melding of chain and spell. We used to have a boy by the name of Aiden but he has recently left us, he most likely found enough money or a healer for his father." 

Claude takes a long breath and then continues, "Then there is our commander, Miss Lora. She is like a fire, passionate, energetic, and if you get to close you will get burnt. Her mind is very impressive, it is always analyzing. We share many different view points on many matters and her hard headedness on these matters does not help it when these issues do come up. She can be your greatest asset or your worst enemy, I have yet to figure out what she is for me." Claude says his eyes not leaving the trail they followed for a moment as he talked.

"Now I have told you much, I will wait on my story till I have heard yours." Claude said his small smile returning to his face.


----------



## HolyMan (May 12, 2010)

*Party taking the Elf Back...*

Robert keeps the pace lesiurely and stays a little ways ahead of Claude and Marko. He carries the rest of the elf's gear in a sack tied to his pommel and the dagger tucked under his belt. As you move again out of the villiage and onto the road you followed that morning he turns and says, "If it's ok with you mi'lord, I believe we should drop him off about two or three miles from their camp." And making his statement he turns back to watching the trees and road.

While Marko and Claude converse the elf sits atop Tobias quietly almost ridgidly, like a prison going to execution. Every now and then he shoots a look to Claude and his bow, his eyes filled with hate.

***********************************************

*The group going to the Library...*

Vance takes all of what the companions say with interest and nods to Onesimus and Kase to hurry to the armory. Troting the two warriors rush ahead of the group over the bridge to the manor. 

"Lord Kyras? You were speaking to your half-sister? That is good everyone needs to bond with their family, and strong ties make the best rope, or some such." Vance says walking along Lora on one side and Jareth on the other. Trinham and Brend bringing up the rear like servants. The group crosses the narrow bridge and start towards the southwest building instead of going through the main keep doors.

"_Wizen_, maybe you should go to my brother and tell him the news and that I am getting advice from Skazul. Remind him that Harkon's defense is mine to bear and I will not fail. I will not be late for dinner or another session with him this evening. Oh and put the men-at-arms to rotating watches tonight so that they all may get some sleep before the morning."

Saluting Brend marches off through the main keep doors towards the manor. His body language screaming that he would rather chase down the hydra than go give the baron that simple message.

Leading everyone to the door to the square three story building, Vance opens the sturdy wooden door and gestures for everyone to enter. "Mi'lady, mi'lord." he says to Lora and Jareth before cutting in fron of Trinham and entering before him. "Leave the cat outside." he says to Trinham.

************************************************

*...meanwhile in the three story building.*

Lurik slams yet another book shut, forgetting the last time, and kicking up another cloud of dusty. "Ah-choo!" he sneezes almost automatically, causing the crow perched on a branch, growing out of a pot,that is sitting on a tall bookcase to ruffle it's feathers and call back out to the young man. "CAW! CAW!" it says accusingly. 

An old man sitting in an armchair books stacked up passed his head on all sides of him, looks up and shakes his head. He removes the pipe from between his lips and mumbles, "Hrmph, need to let that darn bird in. Always crying at the windows." He places the book he was reading on top of a stack and fishes around at his feet for another.

Lurik studied the rumpled old man for a minute before taking the book he was trying to read back to the stack where he had got it. The oldmans robe looked slept in his beard could use a combing and how did he keep track of anything in here, there was at least two-hundred or more books and manuscripts and scrolls all up and down one wall. But Skazul had said if Lurik wantd access to any of them he had to put them back excatly where and how (meaning facing the same way, even if that meant upsidedown) he had found them. Already he had found that Skazul meant what he said and the old mages grasp of magic hadn't faltered over the years. But the book on magically theroy should go with the stack of arcane lore Lurik had found not back with a bunch of cookbooks, shouldn't it? Not worrying why he set the tome (_Fredon's Divine Light and the Magic Within_) back with an assortment of poems, love stories, and other rubbish. At least the tome was rubbish as far as Lurik was concered, maybe that was how he catorgerized things.

Just as he was about to ask Skazul a question, Lurik hears the door open. Odd for it wasn't time for an evening meal to be brought. And doubly surprising is the young attractive girl who comes in with a... _10 foot polearm?? _Lurik hardly notices the others moving in behind her as he keeps an eye on the huge weapon.


----------



## Gondsman (May 12, 2010)

With a short whistle Lurik leans over and allows Cogs to take his place on his shoulder as he eyes the thin woman guide the double her size weapon on her way in.  Given the whispers of the servants this had to be order-giver of the recently arrived ragtag group.  If the well-gossip had it right she was a wizard of high intellect, a loud mouth, and little practicality in action, he'd have to keep an eye on her all too shapely form, no real sacrifice there.  He eyes the group as they proceed, absently stroking Cogs, keeping his expression blank, and waits to find out what brings them to this dark dusty corner of the manor.

[sblock=OOC] hi all, glad to be here, just so you are aware without any digging, Lurik is wearing a mixed-blue scholar/spellcaster robe, has shoulder length brown hair and goatee.  Cogs is a Black Footed Ferret.  Wish Lurik were the gushy introduce himself to anything that moves type but sadly i need to wait.  _*I* _was hoping to be the one to get the dramatic entrance, but i can work with this.   [/sblock]


----------



## Deskjob (May 12, 2010)

*Marko, Babysitting an Elf*

*The road to the Elven camp...*

Marko listens to Claude's remarks.  They were very similar it seemed.  Warriors of wit and a mind to keep your thoughts reserved.  He seemed much more open then Marko too.  Perhaps his confidence in his faith gave him strength in his speech and actions.  Admirable to be sure, but trouble if offensive.  No matter.

"I have little to tell and it may be a sad story.  My young wife passed away a few years ago.  I have persevered ever since in my work and craftsmanship but I felt a higher calling was required.  This call to arms shall be a much needed reprieve for me and my grieving."  He followed Robert and nods his agreement to the mans suggestion.  Marko would prefer to leave the elf here and let him run back.  But without a weapon their messenger could suffer an ill fate.  That would mean no message to deliver and no chance for a daylight defense.

"I hope to retire victorious from this conflict and a wealthier man indeed.  Perhaps when that time has come I can regain my fervor for life again.  I could wed again but my heart forbids it."  He smiled as he lifted his head to the Sun.  "..But the night is darkest just before the dawn of day.  And, I believe that with all my heart Sir Claude, with all my heart."


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 12, 2010)

Lora had entered the building deep in thought. What did Vance mean when he adressed the scrawny redhead as m'lord? Surely, Lora was a _m'lady_ simply by virtue of her being an actual female, rather than being a nobleborn lady. But Vance had shown that he does not respect those men who are far beneath him. He was not obscene, but simply knew what his noble birth offered and took it in full force. For Vance Valorn to show respect to Jareth, there must have been something else. Something that Lora did not know, and the girl hated not knowing something.

"You and I will have to talk later, _my lord_." Lora whispered to Jareth as the group entered what seemed to be a library. The stale air with the familiar scent of old leather bound tomes, the ever present dust in the air, and the smell of the century old wooden furniture made the girl reminesce of Mirella and her small cottage, and the years spent as the witch's apprentice.

Lora's large blue eyes darted across the room with rapid, frantic motions, catching detail after detail for her very visually attuned artist's memory. There was a pompous looking man just standing next to a book case, throwing a greasy stare at Lora's chest and simoltaneously gawking at the glaive resting on the girl's shoulder. This required some impressive skills in staring, Lora noted in her mind. She also curled her lips, as she usually did, but threw a sideways glance at Vance.

The young defender of Harkon Manor seemed the type to get jealous if other men looked at his... _lady_. Lora hid the amusement she felt and simply ignored the unfamilliar man. There was also a venerable, white bearded man sitting in an armchair, no doubt the Skazul Lora had heard about. He reminded her of Mirella, although the voloptious thirty one year old witch far surpassed this aged man in looks, yet both exuded this strange calmness and aura of wisdom.

Lora's eyes darted at the nearest bookshelf - a red, cloth wrapped tome, thicker than the girl's extended palm. With gold letters it said *"Summoning, gating and astral travel - Falagar's guide to the planes and their denizens." *- this was a very rare tome, a first copy of the original. Lora could tell - Mirella had the same one, although she would never consent to letting her young apprentice read it. The girl gasped and touched the book with awe, forgetting the others around her for a moment. "Only four are rumored to be still in existence - Lora mumbled to herself mostly. - impressive."


----------



## ghostcat (May 12, 2010)

Trinham walks behind the Lora as the party heads towards the manor. Calling Mogins to him, he say "Come on Mogins, we're off back to the manor. And no side trips this time. We're on business. OK." Trinham is pleasantly surprised to find Mogins is still with them when they reach the manor as he half expecting him to disappear on the way. Remembering what Vance said about Skazul and cats, Trinham tells Mogins "Sorry Mogins you can't come in here." He reinforces this point over their link, making sure that Mogins knows he is deadly serious. He then continues "Why don't you help our host by getting rid of any vermin that my be lurking in some out of the way corner. AND. Don't bother the cooks by begging. I've told you about that before and I don't want to have to tell you again."

Entering the library, Trinham can't help but stare at all of the books. His mouth hangs open and his eyes glaze over as he thinks of how this library could help his development. For a moment Trinham sees himself as a mighty sorcerer, blasting all before him, before reality hits and, once again, Vance treats him as if he didn't exist.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 12, 2010)

Jareth frowns and sighs. First Vance and now Lora… How many times would he have to say it? “Milord Valorn, please stop referring to me as ‘Lord Kyras.’ ” He only nods resignedly at Lora’s whisper. She wouldn’t get much information from him. As long as his family still _could be_ alive, he would not take his family’s title.

The library, though, was impressive. Tome upon tome lined the walls. While Jareth had never been one for much studying, and duskblade magic depended on _understanding_, not learning, the collection was breathtaking. If not for the fact that so many of the tomes were covered in dust and taking a breath would result in a fit of coughing and sneezing. Jareth tries to stay relatively still and waits for Valorn to begin the introductions.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 12, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> *Party taking the Elf Back...*
> 
> Robert keeps the pace lesiurely and stays a little ways ahead of Claude and Marko. He carries the rest of the elf's gear in a sack tied to his pommel and the dagger tucked under his belt. As you move again out of the villiage and onto the road you followed that morning he turns and says, "If it's ok with you mi'lord, I believe we should drop him off about two or three miles from their camp." And making his statement he turns back to watching the trees and road.
> 
> While Marko and Claude converse the elf sits atop Tobias quietly almost ridgidly, like a prison going to execution. Every now and then he shoots a look to Claude and his bow, his eyes filled with hate.




"That sounds acceptable Robert, it shall be doen as such." Claude says in response to Robert's idea and being brought back to the reality that they were supposed to be doing something.

Claude looks at Marko his smile being changed for a solemn face at his metioning of his wife's death. "It is a sad event when someone close departs. You seem to be taking it very well and you have not been blinded by grief. I respect you for your ability to move on from such an experience. I have known many men whose lives have withered away after a death, it is a sad sight." Claude says as his eyes lower slightly as he rembers his friend, Jean Piere Leduc, and how he reacted to the passing of his sister, "It is the first time I have heard that saying, It is a pleaseant reminder in times of trouble."

"My story est aussi une triste chose. I have no place to call my home and no family that I know of to reside in. I am the son of a Reygurian mercenary general and the adopted son of a corrupt lord. You call me 'Sir'  but I am no different from the poor that you see on the streets. I travel to redeem myself in my eyes and the eyes of my father, of who will always love me but the honour of our name has been sullied and i will breing it back to it's former honour. ths is my story" Claude says as he walks along he looks back at his bow and sees the elf looking at it also. They're eyes meet and they stare into each others, the elf with hatred and Claude with patience, the elf looks away soon afterwards and Claude refocuses on his walking.


----------



## HolyMan (May 13, 2010)

*Library*

"Hmm.. oh yes I forgot Skazul has a guest," Vance says seeing Lurik standing in the room, prompting him to forget Jareth's statement. "So little people distrub my father's old friend, I am sorry sir but your name escapes me at the moment."

The crow calls out as Lurik starts to speak interuppting him for a moment, "CAW!!CAW!!" 

***************************************************

*On the Road*

Robert stops ahead of Marko and Claude, getting off his horse he leans down to pull up it's left front hoof. 

Catching up to where the ranger stopped Claude looks to see if the horse has picked up a burr or something. "We are being watched," Robert says quietly picking at the clean hoof.

[sblock=OOC] Late for me here I shouldn't have takin that nap today LOL. So for the library group it is finishing of introductions (or start). 

And spot checks for the on the road group. Good luck elven cloaks come standard issue.  [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 13, 2010)

Lora supressed a snicker and looked around for Trinham to see his reaction. Vance was not too keen on names if they did not have a lord's title or a pair of breasts attached to them.


----------



## Gondsman (May 13, 2010)

I'm not a terribly exciting guest I'm afraid, Lurik replies dryly to Vance's rather lame introduction, but even my Host's feathered friend seems to at least remember A name for me.  This, motioning to his shoulder and familiar perched atop, Is Cogsworth, the Duke of Earl, and I am his humble servant Lurik.  Giving a emotional nudge to Cogs to act the part, the ferret rises on his hind legs and bows his head to the introduction before returning the the previous comfort of the perch.

Turning more toward the lady with the big shaft and her fascination with the book, and with the same dry voice and disinterested look, Before you pick that up, Skazul here is quite particular about the books going back precisely as they were found.  You have been warned."


----------



## ghostcat (May 13, 2010)

Coming back to earth after his delusion of grandeur, Trinham realises that he is in trouble. He  suddenly recalls the actual instructions he has given Mogins and he already knows about the cats weird sense of humour. So he is pretty sure that Vance will find a couple of rats somewhere. Most like either on his bed or on the dinning table. His link to Mogins is fairly nebulous and although he can tell that Mogins is enjoying himself enormously, the link is useless for passing detailed instructions and anything less will be conveniently ignored. Trinham decides his only hope is that Vance appears to like cats and might get the "joke" before putting it out of his mind.

Once more aware of what is going on around him, Trinham pick up on Vances' introduction, or more accurately no-introduction, of the stranger and catching Lora's reaction, he simple shrugs. Suspecting that Vance has forgotten he is there, never mind remembering his name, he smiles at the strangers and introduces himself. "Hi. I'm Trinham Woods, a solider in Duke Bairan's irregulars."


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 13, 2010)

Lora threw a quick glance at the man who named himself Lurik and evaluated his hair, face, attire, even his shoes and nails. Nothing she would be drooling over for sure. Not that she drooled over men to begin with. His attempt at humor at using what was obviously his familliar intrugued the girl to a small extent, but not so much as to warrant a reaction. 

The Wizardress simply shrugged and removed her fingers from the cover of the tome - a book so expensive was beyond her status and she had never intended to take it out in the first place. "Perhaps we should get to the matter at hand and begin planning our actions while we still have the time to do so." Lora suggested while looking at Vance, slight annoyance in her voice apparent.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 13, 2010)

Jareth sighs. Vance wasn’t just an arrogant noble’s son, he was an absent-minded one as well. He gives a slight nod to Lurik. “Jareth Kyras.”

The duskblade returns his attention to the rest of the room, and the old man still seated. _Is that old man asleep or just lazy?_

He stays where he is, not wanting to disturb any of the piles of books and papers.


----------



## Gondsman (May 13, 2010)

Taking in the introductions without paying much attention and inwardly disappointed that no one seems willing to let him complete his joke, Lurik addresses Ms. Shaft, A planning session.  Sallying forth against the sea dwelling pest, or has the Elf situation come to a head?  I haven't been out of the library much in recent days, lot of good its done me.


----------



## Deskjob (May 13, 2010)

*Marko, Babysitting an Elf*

*Elsewhere...*

Marko stood beside his horse with the reins in his hands.  It had made conversing with Claude easier if he were not mounted.  He really hadn't been paying much attention to their pace anyway.  Roberts strange behavior had yet to become apparent to Marko, stops were frequent on such trips.  Given the dangerous road however, the instinctive thing to do was to scan the tree-line for elves or wild animals.  He frowned as Claude and Robert exchanged whispers...

ooc: spot check: 9, roll.


----------



## HolyMan (May 15, 2010)

*At the Library...*

"Sea dwelling..? Oh if you mean the hydra no I'm afraid that will have to wait." Vance says walking over to where the old man is still looking for something in a mound of manuscripts.

"Well if you and the little lord," he says nodding to Cogsworth. "Can find time in your studies to help defend Harkon, we could use another sword." Vance says stepping up beside the chair Skazul is sitting in.

"Planning? Planning? What plans do you need?" Skazul says as if he were just walking into the conversation and not here all along. "No plans Skazul," Vance says quietly from beside the chair. "We need to know about the elves, the elves of the east."

*****************************************

*Road Trip*

Marko watches the treeline but doesn't notice anything out of the ordinary. 

[sblock=OOC] Sorry getting ready for work just thought I'd at least answer Lurik's comments and set you all up for my elven story. You may continue conversating/looking around. I will post XP tonight then continue on in detail. also waiting on FM to post a check. [/sblock]


----------



## Gondsman (May 15, 2010)

Absently moving one hand to the dagger sheathed at his belt, Lurik pops it out just enough to show steel and back, A sword?  Perhaps in Cogsworth's capable hands, but I will put my bow to good use.  Gesturing now up at his temples, However I believe my mental faculties will be your greatest asset.  I'm assuming that you have determined the invading force to outnumber us, else why the planning.  I would ask, does that estimate include our friend the Hydra?  The way I see it, this sea-bound manor means a choke point at the bridge.  So what would happen if we made that bridge a little more hazardous to cross, so as to pick them off with missile fire from a distance, and for one reason or other, perhaps we draw it or an Elf goes for a swim, the Hydra decides to put the elves on the menu.  Hydra kills elf, we kill elf, perhaps elf kills hydra and we've suddenly solved two problems.

Lurik pauses momentarily to let the idea sink in then continues, That is however but a single part of what needs be a more elaborate plan, what other ideas do we bring to the table?


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 15, 2010)

"Keep your waepons down, they may not even now that we have found them out. If that is the case than we have the element of surprise, just keep your head on what is going on around you." Claude says as he takes out his bow slowly but does not knock an arrow and holds it at his side. He also scans the area around them to see if there is any movement.

[sblock=Spot/Listen]
1d20+3=11, 1d20+3=7
[/sblock]


----------



## Deskjob (May 16, 2010)

*Marko, Babysitting an Elf*

*Elsewhere...*

Unable to spot anything hazardous, Marko strolls up beside Robert and Claude to see what is the matter.  The look on their faces makes it deadly clear that something is amiss.  Claude's subtle actions alert Marko to move with casual stealth.  They would not want to alert their observers to their suspicion.

Marko starts to chuckle and play at merriment.  He covers his dire speech with jovial hand motions, "...I say we bring the elf off the horse, *Haha*, and make a run for it.  If they ain't mounted we have the advantage in speed.  They get the elf and we stay alive.  *Oh Robert, you are so funny.*"  He slaps his knee and unslings his shield.  He wished Robert would be more specific about where their observers were hidden.

Their was no doubt in Marko's mind they were elves.  This was their road and he should have guessed this would happen.  Now they we just targets for their enemies bows.  So the plan was, rush the bushes and hope to get lucky.  (3 vs. 20, would be bad odds.)  ...or kick the elf of his horse and run for it.

Robert needed to say something and say it fast...


----------



## HolyMan (May 16, 2010)

*Library*

"No we can't bring them to us, they would have to go through the villiage first and I don't wish it to be destroyed. Skazul the elves what do you know about them." Vance asks the old man again. 

Looking about his books and papers the old man starts to fish through all the mess. He brings out a stack of parchments bound by a single brass hoop. Handing it to Vance he says, "Everything I have discovered about the elves is here." he says pointing to the paper with a wrinkled finger. "But it is unfinished for Tharivol's father has not returned to tell me more and of course it is one sided being only the Nandirly's description of events." He looks back to the pile, "Now where is that darn slipper of mine." he mumbles to himself.

Vance takes the work and walks over to the far side of the room motioing the others to gather round him. Trinham still not his usual sure footed self trips over a stack of books. The stack wobbles a little before he is able to catch it stopping it from hitting the floor. CAW! CAW! the crow cries in mock rebuke, the old man just watches a small smile on his lips as if he finds something funny.

Vance flips the pages to the cover page and reads the title  History of the Elves... incomplete
***********************************************
*Road*

"My horse will be ok." Robert says with much relief in his voice. "We could let the elf go here mi'lord," he whispers to Claude. "We need no reply from the elves Lord Vance believes they will fight tomorrow and if not we will be ready at the manor tonight just in case."

The elf on back of the horse sudden seems to realize what is going on and suddenly starts to whistle like a bird. Another whistle answers and suddenly the three men are surrounded by eight elven bowman, arrows nocked and ready.

[sblock=OOC] Hands UP!! Gentlemen. [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 16, 2010)

Claude quickly nocks an arrow in his bow and points it at the elf on the horse. "Marko can you speak with them? tell them I don't want to harm him but if they make any move I will kill him." Claude says in a clam and even tone of voice to Marko


----------



## Gondsman (May 16, 2010)

The logic does make a certain amount of sense, to the emotional mind anyway.  Villages are more easily rebuilt than people, however, and it seems more logical to take protection over being the protection.  Maintaining a cool demeanor, That still does not necessarily preclude the idea of pulling the Hydra into the fight given the right bait.  

What do you have in mind as to a preferred battleground?


----------



## ghostcat (May 16, 2010)

Cursing quietly to himself as he trips over the book pile, Trinham joins the others reading the book. Deciding the its time to stop pussyfooting around, he turns to Vance and says "My Lord Vance, I'm not one to relieve other people's secrets but Lady Lora is our strategists and dispute being a female is actually brilliant." At this point Trinham is definitely laying it on a bit thick. He turns towards Lora, flicks his eys towards towards Vance, gives Lora a wiry smile and shrugs. Turning back to Vance he continues "I think it would help us enormously if you would tell us about the events surrounding your father's death."
[sblock=HM]I haven't forgotten, just not had an opportunity to tell the others in private.

Also, don't forget Trinham has a +4 bonus to CHA skills.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 16, 2010)

Jareth shakes his head. This was going nowhere… “What? What would his father’s death have to do with the coming battle? We need to choose a favorable battlefield, then decide what forces we have to commit and where they shall go. We also need to know about any possible reserve forces we might have. Now, are there any nearby locations which would give us a field advantage over the elves? A hilltop, perhaps, with a decent slope leading up to it? Or are you going to stupidly insist on a fair fight, in which we will almost-certainly die?”


----------



## Gondsman (May 16, 2010)

Slightly intrigued as to what the purpose of bringing up this death could amount to, if only slightly, and waiting for something from the master strategist, Certainly if you can provide some logical purpose to this death story, it is worth hearing.  However, if you cannot, perhaps our Mistress of Strategy has something to bring up.  Still waiting for the real work to begin on this planning session, the emotion seems to be heating up from the more volatile members of this group, and it is becoming difficult to remain calm and impassive.


----------



## ghostcat (May 16, 2010)

Trinham is embarrassed that his disclosure has started people bickering, so he tries to calm the situation. "Well I'm not a strategist so I can't tell what's important and what isn't. But as Lord Vance considers this book to be relevant, I wondered if his father's death is also relevant. That is of course up to his lordship to decide."


----------



## Deskjob (May 17, 2010)

*Marko, Babysitting an Elf*

*Elsewhere...*

Surrounded! Just great...

"Sorry Claude but not this time.  Besides, I think they understand what your about to do.  Best to give them what they want before we see who the faster shot is."

Marko slowly slung his shield over his shoulder and raised his hands.  He politely stalked over to their elven prisoner and guided him down from the horse.  Careful not to impose on Claude's accuracy as he did so.  It didn't help that the Paladin was using a certain bow either.  Marko sighed and released the prisoner's bonds with a frowning expression.  He hoped for a show of good faith as he pushed the elf towards his companions but wouldn't be surprised when he got none.

He couldn't see a trade going anywhere.  Eight elves had shown themselves but he didn't want to even guess at more of them showing up down the road.  Maybe if Trinham and Lora had been here, they wouldn't have walked into a trap so easily.

He knew Claude wanted the elf as a bargaining chip too.  That wouldn't have worked.  The elf would just have yelled "shoot", sacrificed himself, and there would be four dead bodies on this road tonight.  Marko couldn't have that.  Call it the Paladin in him.  Whatever, he just hoped Claude would understand and forgive him...


----------



## HolyMan (May 17, 2010)

*On the road...*

The elf burst towards the others after it is freed. _{{Tas'li ris guilus! a'viak ti ju' fendoli."}}_

The three men watch as the elf whispers something and starts to pull on one of the bowman's arms, if as if he wants to lead them away. The ambusher looks confused for a moment, and then snaps one word _{{Wiyle'w}}_ and the eight ambushers plus the former prisoner disappear back into the forest leaving the three men standing in the road there mouths agape.


----------



## HolyMan (May 18, 2010)

*At the Library...*

"This is not what we need," Vance says a little disgusted. He starts to thrown the pages down but a quick CAW! CAW! from the crow halts him. Instead he flips the papers back to the page they were on when he got them, and walks over to Skazul.

Trinham steps up and speaks and Vance just shakes his head, as the others comment and Trinham again makes reference to his father's death he leans down on his heels beside Skazul. "My father was assassinated by Reygur diplomats, that were here supposibly to attempt negotations with the Nandirly. I don't see how this has anything to do with the Treylor being here. Though my brother has different views on the matter."

Handing the manuscript back to Skazul (who seems obvious to the fact), Vance asks the older man. "Skazul, do you know anything about Treylorian battletactics or heard of how they fight?"

Skazul looks puzzled a moment and then his eyes grow wide in surprise. "The Treylor? I have some notes here, somewhere." he starts to look about. "Can't seem to find them, what is it you wish to know? Did you defeat the hydra? It's all in the heads boy, the heads." he says tapping his own as he speaks.

"The Treylor battletactics Skazul," Vance says patiently. "Hmm... oh yes. Well the Treylor fight like, um... that is to say..." he scratches his head and starts to think for several minutes, Vance just waits patiently. 

"Well I don't really know, no one has ever seen them fight." The old man replies noticing the elven history notes in his lap he puts them under a small stack of other books.

Vance stands up and pats the old man's shoulder. "Fair enough, fair enough Skazul thank you." he says turning towards the others.

"Lord Kyras, we will find the ground you spoke of, I think I saw a place this morning. As for reserves we have none at the moment do any of you know when Lord Bairan and his army will arrive?"


----------



## Gondsman (May 18, 2010)

The Skazul is turning out to be about as useful as his library, and the planning still going nowhere fast, however with nothing else to add all I can do is wait for someone with something of value to say to bring it up.  Mentally all that is available to do is sort through potential spells to prepare for the upcoming battle.

[sblock=OOC]
Knowledge(history)  (1d20+7=24)
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 18, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] And maybe a Knowledge(history) check as well.  [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 18, 2010)

It had taken every ounce of restraint on Lora's part not to react to Trinahm's praise, nor to this Lurik fellows' remark. Inside, she felt quite happy that the Sorcerer had acknowledged her worth without anyone imposing it, and had voiced it now. She would even let the remark of "despite being female" slip. This time.

Emotions hindered her mind, and she couldn't just think or feel, it was always both and that really annoyed Lora. Carefully, the girl tried to calm herself down and revise the plan. She also tried to remmeber anything useful she had heard of the Treylor.

In the mean time, she gave a quick nod and a sparkling eye to Trinham, and spoke. "Lurik's plan of hydra eating elf, elf killing hydra, while we stand to the side and do some knitting sounds good, if we could actually make it work. However, in reality, I am loathe to bet our success on the off chance that such a simple minded creature as the hydra would prove obedient and thus useful."

Lora took a breath and rubbed her temples, looking around the room. There was some paper and a quill and ink bottle nearby. The girl carefully cleared a table, removing some dusty accounting tomes and handing them over to Jareth without looking, him simply being in the closest proximity at the moment.

"I haven't had the time to inspect Harkon Manor fully, hence my original suggestion and Vance's remark that it was flawed. I had thought that the water and bridge would indeed isolate the keep properly here - the girl began drawing a scetch of the manor to the best of her ability, as she had seen only the front and was now in a hurry. - however unless high tide is comming tonight, it seems the water is shallow enough to be crossed on foot, or at least that is what Lord Valorn said. This - she splotted a thick black line to emphasize her point. - is what Vannce said to be a weak point in the wall that could be easily overrun. I want to know if we can plant stakes or wagons there so that we can block it off..."

With some humming and a furrowed brow the girl threw down some more lines, and soon there was a crude map of the manor and it's surroundings before them. She gestured the others to gather around, and continued.

"Now, here is what we know - we cannot fight them man for man, as they are numerically supperior. - Lora cleared her throat as she scribbled the point over on another piece of paper. It helped her concentration when she wrote facts down. - We cannot win via ranged combat unless we have a tremendeous advantage such as battlements or towers and siege engines. A simple hilltop will be insufficient as the Elves have proven to be supperior archers. We cannot let them advance on the manor as that would ensure civilan casualties."

Lora thought for a moment, unknowingly placing an ink smudge on her white cheek as she concentrated. There was a book she had read, written by a famous tactitian some several thousand years ago. The tactics described there still held true to this day.

"The art of war, is governed by five constant factors, to be taken into account in one's deliberations, when seeking to determine the conditions obtaining in the field. These are: The Moral Law; Heaven; Earth; The Commander; Method and discipline." The girl quoted from memory, as she wrote down each point.

"I am sure to our own, we hold the moral law. We are fighting for survival and the defense of these people's homes and land. Heaven signifies night and day, cold and heat, times and the seasons. To this i say we are at a disadvantage should nightfall come, as Vance already observed. On the other hand, should it rain or should a strong wind come, archery would be greatly disadvantegous. A good downpour will render their bows unusable, and a favorable breeze coming from the sea will shorten the range of their weapons. Fortunately, there is always a seabreaze during the day, so we will be at a double advantage if we fight close to the manor grounds during daytime, and at a double disadvantage should we let them come at night, with land breeze aiding their shots."

Lora spoke quickly, as her brain worked on several levels at the same time, thinking and plotting. "Moving fowrard, Earth is the aformetioned terrain and country advantage. We could sieze that, but I would say that it be better to lure the Elves into entangling ground or rugged terrain, so that they cannot hit and run or take cover, and we can ride them down. We have the advantage of local knowledge and guides, perhaps a shepherd who has traversed the nearby countriside would prove useful in this manner."

Lora looked around with a darting stare but continued talking and writing.

"The commander - we do not know the enemy, which is to our disadvantage. It is safe to assume however, that he is a captain at most, as this is a mobile raiding party. Vance spearheading the attack will be good for morale, but the real tactics are formed here. I'd say we have the advantage as far as command comes, between our combined effords and Vance's leadership. Lastly, we get to Method and discipline, and this is where we are lacking, as the Treylor seem highly disciplined and drilled soldiers, while we are only several horsemen, a milita rabble and peasants with pitchforks. Not to mention we are far inferior in number and lack good composition. This is a definite disadvantage."

Lora paused, she had been talking for a good while now, and was not certain how the others would stomach her monologue. She also needed some time to put the factors together and come out with the best strategy. The map and the list helped her greatly in this task.

"There is a way to ensure our position is not assaulted - we hit something they are compelled to defend. We just have to strike where they do not expect us. Lighting their tents on fire could work, but we will need some Alchemist’s Fire to do so effectively and quickly..." Lora's voice trailed off as she bit her lip and began planning several moves ahead, for several different plans.

[sblock]Sorry for the long post, i have been away  However, i did re-read Sun Tzu's "The Art of War" while on vacation, so i thought i'd use it here.

Lora's relevant rolls: *Knowledge: History (20), Nobility and Royalty (17), Local (13)* - fixed, added the correct +11 bonus.

Craft: Drawing (22) - for the map. - same fix as above[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 18, 2010)

Jareth scowls and sets the books aside, not giving a damn about Skazul’s “order” or the stupid raven. “I think we’re forgetting something.,” he says, looking at everyone in the room and ending on Vance. “Exactly how many fighting men do we have at our disposal? Guards, men-at-arms, militia, horsemen? Before we start to plan out anything else, we _must know_ our own resources. It’s no good plotting a good attack plan and finding out we don’t have the manpower to carry it through to the end. So, milord Valorn, what numbers are available? And could Skazul or Brend or any other person in Harkon use magic to aid us?”


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 18, 2010)

"Thirty men in the village, twenty men at arms and ten for Vance and his entourage. And us, minus that... - Lora mumbled something to herself. - Aidan who disappeared on us." The girl replied without lifting her gaze from the map and her writings - she had already committed the numbers to memory. She was frustrated with Aidan's disappearance - the lad was the closest thing she had to a friend amongst these men.

"The Elves are ten score by estimate of Vance's scout." That last bit of information Lora spoke with an angry tone - the odds seemed horrible at the moment.

[sblock]Score = 20, ten score = 200[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 18, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> *On the road...*
> 
> The elf burst towards the others after it is freed. _{{Tas'li ris guilus! a'viak ti ju' fendoli."}}_
> 
> The three men watch as the elf whispers something and starts to pull on one of the bowman's arms, if as if he wants to lead them away. The ambusher looks confused for a moment, and then snaps one word _{{Wiyle'w}}_ and the eight ambushers plus the former prisoner disappear back into the forest leaving the three men standing in the road there mouths agape.




"Well I believe that we have succeeded in our mission but I still have one problem that I must fix." Claude says as he grabs the elf's bow and then takes off his cloak. He places his cloak on the ground and then the bow on top of so that it does not become sullied by the ground.


----------



## Gondsman (May 18, 2010)

Plus some_ potential_ number of Soldiers that _might_ be coming from your army, to save the day.  At this point, probably the best chance we have is to hole up here and wait for the cavalry.


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 18, 2010)

Lora raised her gaze from the map and sulked at the slick, goatee wearing man. "Well mister Lurik the most we could expect is a Dwarf, a couple of milita men and a tribe of Gnolls. Not that a man of your intellect and talent for gossip wouldn't already know all about _our army_ and such. - the girl let sarcasm seethe trough her voice unhindered. - If you would pay more attention however, you'd notice this map and all the weak points i've noted on it, courtesy of Lord Valorn. Holing up here will get us butchered."


----------



## HolyMan (May 18, 2010)

The crow starts an annoying CAW!CAW!CAW!CAW! aimed it seems at Jareth. Feathers rusttling maddly as it flaps from it's perch, it continues it's mad, loud, "shouting" till the man picks the book back up. 

"We are outnumbered and probably outskilled." Vance says in disgust. "I wish I could be sure but the few elves I have seen looked like they were trained with there weapons from the cradle." 

"The object here isn't to destroy them to the last elf, or stay safely behind the walls while the destroy at random what they will. My brother and I were speaking the other day and were wondering how do you take such a large force, possibly larger when it started and march almost two thousand miles and keep them together?" Vance makes a spot on the table to sit on it with one leg.

"Command, they must have an excellent commander to have done all this. To make it this far undetected and keep your force with no baggage trains, living off the land, no revolting or turning back. I believe if we can kill or capture their commanders the rest will surrender or flee. They will lose direction and purpose. The interrogation told us that they are well equipped and have a hatered of us even though according to history we have never done anything to them. Maybe they hate us because we allowed the Nandirly to settle in their own corner, I don't know." he sighs then and looks to everyone. 

"The plan gentlemen, and Miss Lora," he adds with a smile. "The plan is to chop of this beasts head and watch it's body wither and die."

"Oh wha?" Skazul says startled as if he were asleep. "So you killed that beast then? I told you it was all in the heads."

[sblock=OOC] History checks to low for anything not already covered except for the following:
DC 5: A huge stone wall with massive double wooden doors cross through the Genku pass giving the Eastgate mountains thier name.
DC 20: Humans have never been allowed to pass through the Eastgate mountains the elves always came to them when it was time to trade. The elves are very racist when it comes to humans even though humans for their part have done nothing to warrant this.  When they finally stopped trading over 600 years ago the elves started to kill any human that came into bow range of the gates to their land. [/sblock]


----------



## Gondsman (May 19, 2010)

...


----------



## Gondsman (May 19, 2010)

_Still more might than we presently have, and I didn't dispute the idea that this place sucks i just said it sucked marginally less than meeting these elves without the protection of walls.  Not that Fearless Leader here has anything more on her mind than elevating herself at the expense of others.  I wonder if the butch attitude makes her better in bed..._

Adopting a minor smirk at the smallish response from the smallish female Lurik listens in at what could be a decent idea, if in fact the assumption of the nature of the Elven organization were correct.

How do you propose we accomplish such a feat, surely if the Elves are skilled as you say in the woods, sneaking up on them could be difficult, especially for one so un-sneaky as myself, and locating the leaders presents its own difficulty.


----------



## HolyMan (May 19, 2010)

*On the road...*

"Um.. What are you doing sir?" Robert asks Claude.

[sblock=OOC] Um.. What are you doing? HM asks FM.  [/sblock]

*************************************************

*Library*

"It shouldn't be to hard to find them out in the open," Vance says with his most winning grin ever, the man is truly in his element now. "My dear Miss Lora could you use your wonderful talent to draw the area we were ambushed in this morning, please?"

He waits as Lora looks on hand near ponytail, and then turns to Jareth and Lurik. "You were not there gentlemen, but this wide open countryside will be hard for the elves to use any run and hide tactics and we can wait all day out of bow range till they commit. I just need ideals for how to get through their lines to the leaders who will no doubt be there."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 19, 2010)

"I don't know exactly, I geuss an old man thought that a warrior would want his wepoon back. I geuss I was wrong. You may leave I will catch up with you in a small while." Caude says as he his face grows weary and he looks tired. He mounts Tobias and sits there waiting and hoping.


----------



## Deskjob (May 19, 2010)

*Marko, Babysitting an Elf*

*Elsewhere...*

"Robert let him finish.  Gather the horses and let us be off.  If Claude desires to give the bow back to the elves then let him do so.  Our work is yet beginning."

Marko was letting the surprise slowly disappear from his voice.  He had not expected the events that had just transpired.  The elves disappearing, the mention of elven allies, and the satisfaction of a mission nearly complete.  After such a strange series of events, Claudes actions could do little to catch him off-guard.

He mounted his horse and urged his brothers to do likewise.  Its not an escape if you don't make it home in time for dinner.


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 19, 2010)

Lora shook her head with frustration, ponytail eagerly following behind, as she continued drawing the location where they had been ambushed. Her sore shoulder and blood covered white dress still bearing the fresh memory of the event. 

"Vance assaulting their leader is very risky. Let us present a force to placate them, and as they contemplate advancement, sneak in an agent or two and have them set the Elves' camp on fire. This will grant us time and a sufficeint diversion, perhaps even force a retreat. We will need Alchemists's Fire though, and some clever means of locating the camp and reaching it. Divinition magic can aid greatly in the first means - Lora looked at the old mage who still just sat in his chair. - and teleportation or invisibility in the second. Surely you have the means to make at least one of us invisible via a scroll or spell?"

Lora talked as her hand moved with fluid motions, laying out a very neat map of the landscape of where the ambush was. Now that she wasn't so concentrated on evaluating the situation, she could dedicate more of her attention towards her drawing. The map was forming to be quite good, although the girl suspected Vance in simply indulging her and her talent, rather than really lacking proper maps of his estate.

[sblock]Craft: Drawing, 1d20+11=29[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (May 19, 2010)

Trinham struggles to hide a grin. Lora has surpassed herself with her analysis of the situation. However is grin soon becomes a look of horror as it becomes apparent that Lora's analysis does not seems to help a lot and there is a good chance that he will be dead by this time tomorrow.

Although Vance's subsequent idea does seem to have merit, its not clear why the Treylor had came out of their way to attack the manor in the first place or how well they will co-operate without strong leadership. What is really needed is more intelligence. However, the time for intelligence gathering has passed and the time for fighting has arrived. 

Trinham would normally keep quite at this time but thoughts of his own mortality prompts him to speak up. Just then the others say more or less what he wants to say, so he just shuts up.


----------



## Gondsman (May 19, 2010)

I'm afraid my own skills and talents do not lend themselves toward breaking through the lines and my unfamiliarity with these elves gives me no insight into potential tactics.  having nothing really to add to the matter i simply reinforce the only suggestions present.  Miss Lora has some interesting points.  As I cannot supply any of the required elements I would inquire as to how much of them, materially and arcane, can we access?


----------



## HolyMan (May 20, 2010)

"Skazul may have some things to tip the scales in are favor, and I guess he will need to go with us tommorrw," Vance finishes with a sigh. Leaning over the sitted old wizard he says respectfully, "Skazul, I have a need. Do you have any magic that can be used against are enemy?"

"Wha.? What was that, magic? I know magic." the oldman says. He reaches in a small pouch at his belt and pulls out a handful of marbles made of cyrstal. Holding his hands together and the small globes within he begins to chant, _{{Nes la, avres, feita, morlorn}} _A glow starts to eminate from inside his hands and he then takes the glowing orbs out one by one, speaking a single word to each _{{Dizan}}_ He says as he blows on the orb sending it hovering above everyone. After the last there are ten soft glowing orbs floating about the room. "Now spread out and find my slippers." he says sending the globes scattering.


----------



## Gondsman (May 20, 2010)

When The Skazul casts the spell, Lurik concentrates on the casting to see if he recognizes the spell or at least school.

[sblock=OOC]Spellcraft  (1d20+9=21)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 20, 2010)

[sblock=Gondsman] Spell is Prying Eyes, Wizard 5th lvl - Divination good roll btw git it by one LOL [/sblock]


----------



## Gondsman (May 20, 2010)

Recognizing the spell for what it is I realize that the last comment by the Skazul is aimed at the Orbs and not the guests in the room.  I make no move to assist but rather mull through the details of the spell storing them away into memory should I later decide to learn the spell when the appropriate mastery allows it.  Allowing for the mastery needed for such a spell I formulate my next comment, Given the mastery needed to cast that_ Prying Eyes_ spell and the ease with which The Skazul has cast it I'm sure he's more than capable of providing considerable assistance to this venture.


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 20, 2010)

Lora's nose wrinkled when she recognized the meduim strength spell and it's complete squandering on finding slippers. "Perhaps we should conserve said resources and not squander them needlesly on menial tasks!" the Wizardress said with a growl. "My... Lord Vance, do you truly believe the Elves will miss the great tactical advantage offered by nightfall?"

The girl then turned back to Skazul - he had cast an arcane spell, but he could be another manner of spellcaster. Still, she had to try anyway, as this could prove to be a great advantage. "Master Skazul, may i stay by your side tonight and, with your permission and under your supervision, copy the spells from your spellbook in to my own?" She cast a glare towards the new man - he had some skill with magic that was now apparent. He would have to wait his turn however.

[sblock]Spellcraft:1d20+13=25[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 20, 2010)

Skazul looks confused for a moment as the globes start returning one by one to his hand. "Hmm... you wish to... Ah there they are," he reaches under his chair and pulls out a pair of worn slippers.

"A great display Skazul," Vance says looking over at Lora with a frown. "I think you all should stay and help Skazul prepare for tommorrow. I don't believe they will attack tonight they will have us sit up all night watching and be unfit for the days battle. Skazul may have some things we can use to fight the elves. I know I have something I need to go find. I will leave you to your work here but please meet me at the manor for dinner, at sixth bell. After which we can finish planning our victory."

He bends down to the old man once more. "Skazul I have a need." he says as the wizard finishes putting on his slippers. "These people are going to help you find anything you think may be useful in the battle to come. Please assist them as you would me."

CAW! CAW! comes the only reply to Vance.

[sblock=OOC] Copying even one spell is a 24 hour process so don't think you'll get much from trying that. I do plan a couple days to pass after the battle you and Lurik may get a few spells then. 

Search checks, detect magic, or anything else you can think to use in the mess to find something useful. Vance is still there but preparing to leave if you have anything else for him. He'll take the map Lora drew with him. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (May 20, 2010)

Trinham has already classified Skazul as an absent-minded old coot. So when he starts to cast a spell, he concentrates just to see how powerful he really is. His identification of the spell was quickly confirmed by Lurik and, while Lora considered it a waste of resorces, Trinham wondered if it was simply the sage's way of demonstrating his capabilies. However, as usual in these situations, he decided to keep his own council at least for the time being. What he does do is reclassify Skazul as a powerful, absent-minded old coot

[sblock=OOC]Spellcraft on Skazul's spell. (1d20+9=25)[/sblock]


----------



## Gondsman (May 20, 2010)

The thought to search for scrolls having not occurred to me I move off to start the search, moving away from areas I've already been reading in, unless i remember something from my earlier perusal. I call to mind my daily preparation of Detect Magic, giving the room a quick sweep for magical auras.

[sblock=OOC]I think it's in the Psionic's rules but they use concentration for memory stuff.  I haven't formally expressed spell preparation but as far as cleric spells go, given my searches through the library i figure my cleric orisons should be read magic and detect magic Concentration (7),  Search (21), Spellcraft (10) (1d20+6,1d20+3,1d20+9=[1, 6], [18, 3], [1, 9]) what a bunch of crappy rolls
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 20, 2010)

Jareth sighs and shakes his head. Skazul seemed more a liability than a resource. The old man was more likely to take a nap or be overcome with a craving for some tea than take part in the fight. The dusk blade closes his eyes for a moment, then re-opens them as they seem to be lit from within by a glowing light. He scans the room, focusing on each area he notices a glimmer of magic. He then points out every item he notices.

[sblock=OOC]
Using Arcane Attunement for Detect Magic. Have 5 uses left today. I’m only spending 2 rounds on each area, as I don’t really care what the school used on each scroll happens to be; I only want to know the location.
[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 20, 2010)

Claude sat on Tobias for a moment, closed his eyes for a second to let his other senses take over for a second, breathed out a long breath and then turned Tobias around and caught up with the rest of the group. He did not say much along the way back because he was focusing about what they had in store for them in the morning.


----------



## Deskjob (May 21, 2010)

*Marko, Defense of a Castle*

*Moments away...*

Marko raced along leading the small troupe back to Harkon.  He was familiar with the path and used great speed in his return.

"Whoa."  He told his horse as he entered the Manor's grounds.  The tall man dismounted and lead his horse to the wayhouse.  After storing his horse and bags, he made his way into the Manor and sought out the location of Valorn and his companions.  Within moments he was outside the crowded library of Skazul the Wizard.  He heard talk of strategy and defense and was glad to have arrived so quickly.

Marko reached Vance and requested to speak of the events on the road.  The dark-haired shoemaker wore his armor and weapons, noting also that the cramped space was becoming smaller with every occupant.  "Lord Valorn.  We return successful in our task.  The elf has been delivered to his countrymen with success and speed.  I have no doubt that even now he is giving your messege to his commanders."  He gave a soldierly bow and took a step back.  He made sure to speak loud enough for all to hear.


----------



## HolyMan (May 21, 2010)

*Everyone at the library...*

Vance nods his head at Marko's return and says, "Let me here a more detailed report outside. Is Lord Grignard out there good, good." Vance leaves following Marko out and reminds everyone to be ready for dinner tonight.

The others start digging through the area finding magic scrolls, a potion, and even a wand. "Hmmm... wonder where that has been," Skazul says to Trinham who is holding up what he found. "Use to have to use that on Vance when he was a boy. Learned not to come here for lessons in his smelly chainmail yes he did."


CAW! CAW! the crow's reply sounding like laughter.

[sblock=OOC] Lurik pulls out 2 scrolls and a potion vial in his area, Jareth points near Trinham and the warriormage finds a long thick wand topped by a blue cyrstal (looks like it was being used as a placeholder ), and Lora manages to find another four scrolls after Jareth indicates their location. Question do we RP all this now or spend time getting ready for dinner (i.e. RP that) and leave the items till after dinner at the final battle meeting? Your game your call but I believe dinner and the talk afterwards would be more fortitous[sp?] [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 21, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]
I vote for moving along to the dinner. 

And I believe you were looking for "fortuitous."
[/sblock]


----------



## Gondsman (May 21, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Since identifying a scroll is only a full round action, and identifying a potion takes one minute only, I try and do each immediately (if not right after finding them.  Scroll, Scroll,  Potion (1d20+9=18, 1d20+9=20, 1d20+9=19) might be enough for the scrolls but my attempt at the potion is a fail.  But i do say we should move right on to dinner.  As far as dinner goes, I've left the post vague as I'm not sure if we are talking a formal affair, lunchroom style, or just hitting the kitchens[/sblock]

Perusing the contents of the scrolls as i find them i attempt to decipher what is on them.  The potion is another story, such being a bit more difficult, I find myself unable to make up my mind on what it should be.  For the time being i stow the scrolls and potion (the latter to have identified by The Skazul or one of the other casters in the group.  A slight rumble in my stomach informs me that my body agrees that it is time for dinner, and i make my way toward the food.


----------



## Deskjob (May 21, 2010)

*Marko, Defense of a Castle*

*Outside...*

Marko walked with Lord Valorn out into the Manor's grounds.  Evening was rushing onward and the sky was turning colors.  It was casting a strange yet calming glow over the courtyard.  Something shoemakers rarely take the time to see.  It was nice to have a moment of silence, it helped one accept the he might not be alive tomorrow to enjoy such a moment again.

"Sir, if I may begin..."  Marko began a more in depth recitation of the events surrounding their elven prisoner.  He talked with his hands as was his custom.  The dark-haired man was careful to include his perceptions upon the elf's last comments.  Of his specific mention of Treylor allies and reactions to Claude's treatment of prisoners.  It might not mean anything to Vance, but it held Marko's curiosities for quite some time.

Finishing his tale, the shoemaker gave slight bow.  "Thank you for your time sir.  I will take my leave."  Marko gathered his gloves and retreated to the stables of the wayhouse.  He would need to tend his cousin's horse and make the good effort to return it.  After all, with an attack expected for tomorrow this may be his last time to speak with his family again.

As the shadows grew long upon the walls, Marko was seen guiding his cousin's horse out the gates towards his families home.  He would return late from the evening meal...


----------



## ghostcat (May 22, 2010)

While the wand looks impressive, Trinham has been taught that you cannot judge an item simple by how spectacular it looks. So Trinham carefully examines the wand using every bit of his skill. Having learnt everything he can on his own, Trinham decides to a shortcut by using his charms. Turning to Skazul he says "Apart from controlling unruly pupils, what exactly does this do?

[sblock=OOC]Spellcraft +9
Charisma +4[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 24, 2010)

Skazul laughs and waves his hands for Trinham to bring the wand over to him. As the old mage takes the wand he says, "Ah yes I remember a young brash Vance who had no time for study. And a few touches of this," _{{Deziah}} _The tip of the wand sends tiny sparks dancing along it's edge and you hear the small crackle of electrical energy.

"Hehe and he paid very good attention indeed." he sits back and looks lost in thought a few moments as if he is remembering something in the past. Trinham turns to go back and help the others finish when the old man shots a hand out to take his arm. "Here, here take it you may find it useful in the battle." Skazul gives the wand to Trinham and then let's go of him settling back in his chair as the others gather around the collected items.

[sblock=OOC] Wand is of Shocking Grasp(lvl2) - hope you keep the item as your one year gift  I see Trinham sword and wand in hand attacking with one or the other or both if he really wants to take an opponent down. If you all take the time to collect the items and then use read magic they are as follows:

Scrolls-
a)cure light wounds (1d8+5)
b)heal mount
c)color spray (DC 15)
d)regroup - range 45'
e)rainbow pattern (DC 18)
f)minor creation cstrlvl-8

potion: undetectable alignment [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 24, 2010)

*Marko*

"Where you been cousin?" comes a voice from behind Marko as he starts to unlash the straps of the saddled horse.

*************************************************

*Claude*

"My Lord Grignard, I hope things went as well as reported? Hmm, where is the elven bow?" Vance asks as he turns towards the main manor house motioning Claude to follow.

*************************************************

*The rest of the group*

Time goes by quickly as you finish deciphering the items found in the library and dinner is only an hour away. Plenty of time to get ready and each of you go back to your rooms to wash up before the feast Baron Harkon has had his staff prepare for your welcome feast.


----------



## ghostcat (May 24, 2010)

Trinham jumps as the wand crackled but retained sufficient presence of mind to memorise the activation word. He then turn away but turned back as Skazul offered him the wand. "Skazul are you sure? There are obviously a lot of memories tied up in this wand." he said, genuine emotion in his voice. As Skazul nods, he continues "In which case, I can't thank you enough."

At the thought of a formal dinner, Trinham starts to panic. He is only a simple country boy who has no experience of dinning with gentry. Also, he doesn't have a change of clothes and only has the battled soiled clothes he arrived in. Trinham looks around for Claude but he does not seem to be back from his mission. Well Lora's the boss so he should talk to her about it. No matter how reluctantly he is to involve her.

Walking over to Lora, Trinham says "Lora, sorry about the _Just a female_ comment but Lord Vance obviously thinks women are only good for one thing and its not thinking. I was only playing to his prejudice. Thing is, I've got a problem and I need advice." Not waiting for her to speak, he blunders on "We're supposed to dine with Baron Harkon but all I have is the battled stained clothes I arrived in and there's no time to wash them. Any suggestions?" At this point Trinham abruptly stop talking and braces himself for a sarcastic tirade.


----------



## Myth and Legend (May 24, 2010)

Lora had managed to lose herself amongst the books, scrolls and trinkets in Skazul's library. The academic in the girl had taken over, and she had found a year's worth of reading material in there, which was sadly inadequate to the task at hand but very much in the young Wizardress's interest.

Trinham managed to spring her back to reality, as she found herself walking out of the building, glaive on her shoulder and the chubby lad at her side. At his words the girl could not help but smile earnestly - he was smart, smarter than he seemed to be sure. Anticipating Lora's reaction was thinking at least one move ahead, which was something the girl rarely saw in men. He had also judged Vance's character quite accurately.

With a sincere smile, showing her white teeth underneath those pink lips, Lora replied: "Well I have a full wardrobe of dresses and gowns. - the girl said with a grin. - But I doubt that would do you much good. Vance said he will be busy until supper, and I do not want to bother his brother with such trivial matters. Let us find Rizella, the Lady would be sympathetic to your plight I think, and If not I can demand a uniform from the quartermaster."


[sblock]OK, here are the rolls:

Search: 1d20+4=23
8 x Spellcraft checks (use first to last, discard the extra ones).[/sblock]


----------



## Deskjob (May 25, 2010)

*Marko, Second Cousins*

*Elsewhere...*

"Oh?.."  He blushed at the sudden and unfamiliar question.  Marko placed his horse back in the stable and closed the wooden fence.  He leaned his heavy shoulders against the dried wood and sighed, "I have been away.  Serving Lord Valorn at Harkon.  I returned to bring you your horse.  I regret to have need of it without telling you."  He spoke honestly with his cousin.  The dark-haired young man was truly sorry for having borrowed such expensive property.  While he knew his family would not be offended, it was bad manners none-the-less.

"Forgive me cousin."  He moved his hand to stop the coming reply,  "...No.  Not for the horse.  For my leaving you so soon.  My duty has finally found me it seems."  He was heavy with the news,  "Cousin, an attack upon this lands falls swiftly.  So swiftly, I fear for your safety.  Lord Valorn is preparing for an attack.  An attack that will strike here by nightfall tomorrow.  Please cousin!  Do not stay."  He pleaded with his family member,  "...Do not remain here within the walls.  Take the others and journey the river.  Tonight!  Make all haste for safety.  You must trust me."  Marko shook his cousin upon the shoulders,  "I have tended to this home for too short a time to see it empty now.  You must do this.  Please.  I will not suffer another minute while you are in danger."

His pleading, was of a man who had lost everything.  Marko had lost his wife and his life not so long ago.  To see his cousins brought upon by war would be too much.  Too much for his worn heart to handle.  They must escape.  They must flee the coming struggle, if only to return at a later time.  He would do what he could to help them pack and prepare.  Once he was finished he would return to Harkon.  Perhaps.., perhaps for his final meal.  "May _Cambi_ protect them..."


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 25, 2010)

Jareth leaves the library of the old doddering wizard and goes back to his own quarters. He splashes some water on his face, partly for the cleaning, partly to help him stay awake. After the meeting with Skazul and how it shortened his already-strained patience, Jareth isn’t sure he can take a full dinner with these people…

He realizes he is still holding the cloak of Tharivol’s father. The young man looks down at the heirloom in his hands, memories running through his head of time spent training. Time when he was happy. Though he wouldn’t have said it back then, he did enjoy the long days of weapon drills, spell practice and memorization of formulae. He squeezes his eyes shut and banishes the memories, wiping at his eyes.

He bends down and splashes some more water on his face before going to the wardrobe in his room. He picks out some nicer clothes and changes into them before the dinner. He had never been comfortable in these “noble” clothes, but he was in such company again, at least for the moment, so he should endeavor to look the part of his family history. He wears no gloves, instead openly wearing the signet ring of Kyras.


----------



## ghostcat (May 25, 2010)

Trinham tries to keep a straight face has he glances briefly at Lora and says "Your right. I doubt if one of your dresses would fit me." Unfortunately the effect was spoilt as he cannot keep a chuckle out of his voice. "However, I would be grateful if you would accompany me to see Lady Rizella"


----------



## Gondsman (May 25, 2010)

Inwardly chuckling to the idea that a caster can't clean his own clothes, and not needing to freshen up, I head out the the grounds for some fresh air instead, and mull over options with the magic. _Likely I'll take the cure scroll, and perhaps the color spray but the rest is largely useless to me._ Eventually I move on to dinner.


----------



## HolyMan (May 26, 2010)

Lora and Trinham find Rizella busy directing the setting of the manor's banquet table. But she does ask one of her maids to take you to the laundry to find something for "the poor lad". 

After several shirts and doublets, it seems almost nothing will fit the slightly oversized Trinham. But taking out a set of dark blue and grey clothes the maid nervously tells Trinham to try them on.

Remarkable they fit and the well made garments are the finest he has every worn, and he comments to the fact.

"That's because they are the Baron's clothes," the maid says with a gasp.

[sblock=OOC] Add a courtier's outfit to your equipment ghostcat, LOL. Dinner will be posted tonight, it shouldn't be a long drawn out affair, the talk afterwards should be main goal. Last preparations for the battle and all. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (May 27, 2010)

Trinham thanks Lady Rizella and Lora before following the maid. He get more and more despondent and he keeps trying clothes that don't fit. Finally he finds some only to find they are the baron's. Then he as to decide which will be more embarrassing; turning up for dinner looking like a impoverished mercenary or turning up wearing the baron's clothes. Finally the clothes one and Trinham thanks the maid before returning to his room to wash and change.

Freshly scrubbed and looking very swank, Trinham leaves his room and walks down to dinner.


----------



## HolyMan (May 28, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry I feel behind RL is a pain and the opening post for dinner is a little long. But everyone should postthemselves walking to dinner like ghostcat did above and I think Gondsman & DW are done too. Just describe what yo are wearing should anyone wish to refer to it, the baron might. And I promise an update/start to this tommorrow maybe when i wake up before work. I'm going to hammer out details now.

btw FM you never answered Vance which would answer me in return, Did you leave the bow behind?? [/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 28, 2010)

"All things went well mon Lord. As for the bow I left it Lord Valorn, it is his bow and we have no reason take that which is not ours. I also understand my feelings towards my bow but now I do not know if I judged the caliber of person that the elves appeared to be as correct. I am going to be in the chapel, I will be present for the dinner though." Claude says after he dismounted Tobias, he spoke as if he was in a trance. After that he slwoly walked to the stable to leave Tobias and then to the chapel. He sat there and thought of how the world is changing, respect seems to be slowly seeping out of the world, pride seems to be taking it's place. 

He pondered many issues in the sanctity of the chapel, something he had not been able to do for a long while. After a short prayer he left the chapel and went up to his room. As he went to his room he was stopped by one of the servants and they had told him they had been waiting for him so they could pour his bath. He nodded saying nothing and contiuned to his room. After his bath he found some suitable clothes in the closet in the room and then began walking down towards the dinning hall. His mind was still spinning with questions of philosophy, ethics, and morality but he repressed those for a while and replaced them with the nobel mind set he was trained to have.


----------



## HolyMan (May 28, 2010)

The smells coming from the great hall are the first thing to assault your senses. Roasted meats and fresh baked bread fill the air along with the sweet smell of flowers. Then entering the grand banquet chamber you see it has been decorated with candles and flowers a change from the dark deary place of the night before.

The candle scones have been polished, the woodwork dusted, and the table laid out to overflowing with food and drink. Roasted duck and seared vension stand as the main coarse with what look lik ea few wild game hens thrown in for good measure. Bowls of boiled potatoes with parsley, peas in a butter and onion sauce are laid out beside fire roasted carrots and loaves of dark bread.

The finest dishes have been brought out for this occasion and the sparkle in the candle light. Wine glasses ready to be filled sit side by side with silverware that looks like it has never been used. Rizella is there to greet you with a warm smile somehow her demeanor the total opposite from the night before. For one thing she is always smiling now and a small laugh escapes her as she takes each person to their designated seat.

The long oval table has twelve chairs around it five on a side and two at the ends. She seats everyone down and looks a little vexed when she discovers two chairs will remain empty those of Aidan and Tira. But undaunted she continues till everyone is seated and they only have to wait for Vance and the baron to come toake their spots at the ends of the table.

When dinner starts it seems not to be a grand formal affair (except for it's apperance), the talk is one of homes and places seen. Rizella talks of Tharivol playing here at Harkon, and of her time as a irl growing up behind these stone walls. Vance talks also of growing up, giving his tales a slight imbelishment it would seem to make you believe they were daring quest and bold adventures throughout his life. There ae only two people quiet throughout the whole meal, Brend and the Baron Valorn.

Then suddenly the baron starts to tap his glass to gather everyones attention, tink tink tink, his grip unsteady on the knife he is using. After the conversation dies down he stats to speak, "An honor it is to have you at my home. I am sorry for the dark times but heartened none the less by the apperance of such fine heroes. My father would have called you all 'brothers of the road' for he too was a hero of his day." At the mention of his father the baron looks at Claude and frowns slightly.

"Tomorrow we would ask that you all help us in the defense of Harkon Manor, and although it be not your home I pray to Delvoin that you all would find Harkon a worthy substitue for now." The baron starts to cough and his bodyguard who has remained back in he shadows steps forward with a cup to let him drink from.

"My brother has come up with a plan to defeat these eastern elves and drive them back, he has givin you all a part to play. I can not command you to help but I would like to ask for it all the same."

While he was speakng servants hurried about taking away empty platters, and other foods from the table. Leaving the bread and some fruit for those who still wished it, but the majority of the table is cleared away. Vance takes the map out that Lora had penned earlier, unrolling it and using plates and candle holders to keep it weighed down.

"Tomorrow we will arrive at this open grassy area early. I don't wosh to give the enemy tome to chose a different place of attack. But I believe they will see this area to their advantage thinking us the fool." The map shows the old ambush site from this morning along with some of the forest that stretched out on three sides of it, forming a 'U' of trees.

"We will gather are forces here," Vance says pointing to the edge of the map with no forest. "And it will consist of the militia and men at arms. I have men from the villiage even now starting to work on barricades to use in helping to stop the enemies arrows. We will set up the men there and hopeful draw out the Treylor. In coming down this open land they will give me and my men, time to get around them. I will lead a small strike force that will attempt to circumvent their line and attack their leaders. I believe once these elves have no leadership they will withdraw from the field and hopefully go back to their homes."

Vance smiles his grandest smile so far. "You young Heroes of the Western Woods," his smile shows his straight white teeth as he looks at the confused faces around the table. "Oh yes that is what the villagers call all of you. They see you as mighty warriors and wizards come to save them like in some tale of old. And I have not corrected them in anyway, tommorrow they will need tales of old to strengthen them as much as they will need a fine blade. This why I would ask you to lead the milita to stand at the center of those men and embolden them to hold their ground till I can complete the task of dispatching the Trelorian leaders. Your presense as well as your abilities will be of great use tomorrow."

"As my brother said I can not command you to do this. But I ask humbly for the sake of my families home to please help us defeat the Treylor."


----------



## Deskjob (May 29, 2010)

*Marko, Defense of a Castle*

*Earlier...*

Marko rode out from the village and back to the Manor.  He had successfully convinced his cousins of their voyage and they had blessed him with their horse for the time being.  The preparations for departure were complete.  The preparations for combat were only beginning.

He horse moved slowly through the evening trees until the sights of torchlight and camp activity where soon to be seen.  The inner walls of Harkon had become a camp of workmen.  Outfitters, craftsmen, and volunteers all working toward prepping the fortress for combat.  Equipment was laid out, repaired and polished.  Wood was being molded and cut for use in battle and defense.  Food and feed was being stored and locked away too.  It was a ragtag effort to be sure but no fear showed among the brave men and women.  They worked out of loyalty and pride.  Pride in their land, their homes, and their lord.

The dark-haired shoemaker, dressed for a finer occasion, dismounted his horse and stabled it himself.  He walked the camp for a moment.  His soldier's pleasure filled him.  The momentary preparations that where commencing, the activity; the life that remained.  The stubborn resolve of these hard and worn people.  Tomorrow would be a day to define the very existence of these hard folk.  A day that would define himself as well...  No more did thoughts of death and perishing cloud his mind.  Marko would think only of victory.  Duty would prevail upon the righteous and this land would be free still.  He laid his hand upon the shoulder of the smith and gave a reassuring nod.  Duty would prevail upon them all...

Marko smirked at the first stars of the evening and slipped away to the Dining Hall while there was still a meal to be had.


----------



## ghostcat (May 30, 2010)

Trinham feels very out of place during the meal. Not only is he overawed by his surroundings but also by the company. It does not help that he is not used to formal dining. So he watches Claude closely and does what he does. 

Trinham has never been that much of a drinker. No doubt the wine is a fine vintage but, not being a connoisseur, he can't tell the difference between it and the stuff his family drinks on feast days. So he only takes the occasional sip to wash his food down. The food, however, is another matter. He has never had such a fine meal and the fact that he feels out of places does stop him eating everything that is put on his plate. Throughout the meal Trinham keeps quite and only speaks if addressed directly.

[sblock=OOC]I'll post Trinham's response to the baron's request once all the others have posted.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 30, 2010)

Through the dinner, Jareth was quiet also. His mind lingered on the events of the day and what was to come tomorrow. Resplendent as the meal was, it wasn’t truly enough to distract him from the task of the next day. As he listens to the ‘strategy,’ if it could be called that with a straight face, his face creases into a frown, though he still says nothing. _It would seem our talk in the library had no effect. He is an arrogant buffoon and will be the death of those militiamen,_ runs through his mind, his eyes betraying his dark thoughts.

Jareth puts a hand to his forehead and shakes his head slowly. There is obviously no dissuading the foolhardy nobleman from bringing everyone to their doom in this battle.

He looks up as Vance mentions the party’s place. A grim expression covers the young man’s features.  “I cannot agree with your plan. It is headstrong, foolhardy and arrogant and will likely lead to great deaths on our side. Nevertheless, I swore to fight the Treylor, so that is where I will be. And I will make them pay dearly for all they have done.”


----------



## HolyMan (May 30, 2010)

The baron seated to Jareth's left starts to cough again as he was about to say something. 

When the fit is over and he has had another sip from his cup he says, "Well said my young lord," he nods in approval. "Vance's strategies have always been charge and then charge again. But we have no time to delibreate anything more. His plan has a chance only because the enemy will not believe we would take the.." _*cough cough*_ "take the offensive."

"The men of the villiage only stand a fighting chance if they can defend from behind the barricades. I'm hoping you will be the one to lead the men of our villiage, Lord Kyras."

Vance looks to his brother as if he is taking this conversation in a direction already argued over and already decided.


----------



## Gondsman (May 31, 2010)

Quietly partaking of the food evenly, moving about the dishes with noble practice, enjoying a little of everything and listening far more than he contributes Lurik Offers no opinion on the coming battle, having already had his own plans thoroughly rejected.  He prepares for the fight on the morrow, absorbing what he can of who these companions are and how best to fit in when the fight arrives.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 31, 2010)

Jareth’s eyebrow rises considerably at the Baron’s words, wrinkling his forehead in surprise.  “What do you mean _the one_? I was under the impression we would all be out there in the fight. And… please don’t call me Lord Kyras. My father is dead, but my elder brother may yet live. I will not take his title until there is proof, one way or the other.”


----------



## HolyMan (May 31, 2010)

Vance starts to say something but the baron is quicker to respond.

"The one to lead the men of the villiage," he says looking at Jareth intently. "My brother will be off behind the enemy lines, and we need someone we _can trust _to keep..." 

Vance shakes his head and says a single word cutting of his older brother, "No."

_*cough cough*_ The baron looks angry for a second and then another fit of coughing started giving Vance an opening to speak.

"Harkon's defenses are mine to command and mine to assign. Lord Kyras is a good man of this I am sure. But as I told you before I believe it is Lord Grignard who should lead the men."

"They will not follow that, that *Reygur*!" the baron shouts, "It is lucky they have not formed a mob and had him beheaded just for coming to Harkon. They do not forget who killed our father."

Vance looks back also angry, "You wish to do this here then, very well." he says like ice. "The men who killed our father were Reygurian and they were brought to justice out in the field, when Brend, the others, and I found them. This man is not the same as they just because he has their skintone or accent. I have watched this man and he is not working with the Treylor."

"Bah!! There have been spies all about you haven't seen. The elf gone without saying anything, and the lad who left in his night clothes. Both could have been paid spies for the Treylor." the baron says rising unsteadly. Coming to help the scarred warrior waits at the baron's elbow should he be needed. "You don't see because you are blinded by the same trust our father once had. It lead to_ his_ death, yours will lead to the death of us all." 

Turning the baron leaves hobbling and coughing. 

[sblock=OOC] This is the second part of what I was cooking up before just didn't want to post something so big out there all at once. Didn't know I would get to use it so soon though. [/sblock]


----------



## Deskjob (May 31, 2010)

*Marko, Defense of a Castle*

Marko was standing and leaning with both arms on the planning table overlooking the map with mild interest.  It was the first he had seen it and he browsed it with some curious gestures.  

An uneasy movement took his stomach as the old baron managed to easily escape the table after his toxic rampage.  This conversation was ridiculous to the shoemaker altogether.  The battle was imminent and they were still stuck bickering on who was in charge.  It didn't matter anyway.  Nobody at this table was qualified to issue orders but Vance, and he would be absent from the circle field.

With head bowed, his hawk-eyes flickered upon each and every head, one at a time.  They started at Lurik.  A magician.  Not a soldier.  Then Lora.  A magician _and_ a soldier.  But...  Not front-line material.  Then Trinham.  Again, not chainmail material.  Then Jareth.  Stubborn, resistant, and evidently a Knight himself.  However Marko certainly felt the fellow up to killing some elves.  If not more so than Marko at the moment.  His eyes skipped the two empty chairs.  They held little meaning for the dark-haired craftsman.

They lastly fell upon Claude.  The idealistic crusader, as it were.  Would he defend himself?  Would he salute?  Would he stand at the center?..

Marko could only guess and clenched his jaw fast...


----------



## Frozen Messiah (May 31, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> "Harkon's defenses are mine to command and mine to assign. Lord Kyras is a good man of this I am sure. But as I told you before I believe it is Lord Grignard who should lead the men."
> 
> "They will not follow that, that *Reygur*!" the baron shouts, "It is lucky they have not formed a mob and had him beheaded just for coming to Harkon. They do not forget who killed our father."
> 
> ...




Claude felt the eyes of the Baron appraise him since the start of the dinner, Claude attempted to pay no notice. His concentration was towards the battle plan that was forming. Claude's mind did not come back to the subject of his nationality until the Baron voiced his opinion. 

"I have no need or care to prove me to be any different from the man who had done such a horrible deed, those who I do care to prove myself to are the people who will go out on to the field. They are the ones who give you the food you eat and the money you spend therefore it is to them I will act. I thank you Vance of Valorn, it would be my honour to lead the militia." Claude says in a calm tone but his eyes narrow slightly as he responds to the baron.


----------



## ghostcat (May 31, 2010)

*Mogins*

While his master was panicking over triviality, Mogins was pursuing his favourite past time. Roaming all over the manor he was having fun caching furry animals. In fact the baron and Vance would be shocked just how many he actually found. Although tempted to give Vance and his master a couple of rats each for dinner, he could tell his master would not be too pleased if he tried. While this would not normally have stopped him, there were limits to what he could get away with in winding his master up and this would definitely overstep these bounds. However, when his master started eating what was obviously a banquet that was the final straw. Ignoring his master's last admonition, Mogins heads to the manor's kitchen. Now that the meal had been served, the cooks were having a short breather and a bite to eat. Cat sixth sensing on full alert, Mogins selects one of the under-cooks who he believes is a cat lover. First he rubs around his legs then he jumps on his lap, purring loudly. Mogin's judgement having been sound, the under-cook starts stoking him and feeding him bits of chicken. Still purring, Mogins curls up on his knee and relaxes, enjoying the attention.


----------



## ghostcat (May 31, 2010)

*Trinham*

Trinham is preparing to answer the baron, going over in his mind exactly what he is going to say. However, he still feels he is the least important person there, so is waiting until all the others have responded. Then things start to go down hill fast, resulting in the baron stalking off.

The baron's behaviour seems decidedly odd to Trinham. Trinham knows that he is not very intelligent but he believes that he does know people. The baron is supposed to be a leader. He should have listen to what everyone has to say and them firmly tell them is decision. Instead he stalked off in a sulk. The most likely explanation is that the baron just is not suited for rule. However, Trinham recalls that people have been saying how the baron appears to have aged since he assumed the title. Also, he appears to be in ill health. Trinham is starting to wonder if the baron has been espelled or maybe poisoned. Not wanting to make a fool of himself, he keeps his idea to himself, for now,  but wants to see if he can speak to Lora alone later.


----------



## Dragonwriter (May 31, 2010)

Jareth looks on in hidden surprise at the exchange between Vance and his brother. His face creases into another frown as the argument goes on. After the baron leaves the table, Jareth looks first to Vance and then to Claude. "If you want to appease your brother, I suggest you give me command over part of the militia. I don't want it, but I'll do it," the young man says flatly. 

[sblock=OOC to Deskjob]


Deskjob said:


> Then Jareth.  Stubborn, resistant, and evidently Treylor himself.



Um... Treylor are Elves. I'm full-blooded Human. Might want to revise your thinking. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Deskjob (May 31, 2010)

*Marko, Defense of a Castle*

Jaw tight and arms resting firmly upon the table, Marko nodded to Claude's remarks.  His eyes again passed to Jareth with mild curiosity.  Both he judged could probably lead a militia.  There is always a first time for everything.  Of course, they probably wouldn't gain anything from it.  This battle would not increase either man in titles, land, or property.  It might even get them killed.  So, the shoemaker considered it a brave offer indeed to formally accept standing at the front.  It usually meant formally accept your own mortality.

The dark-haired man sighed and dismissed himself.  He held no bond of service to any man present and could leave without permission.  Marko found a servant and inquired about a room prepared?  There was one set aside for the strangers on the grounds and he took note of it.  Sleep would not come easily he feared.

He desired greatly to assist the workmen outside the keep but thought better of it.  He was not dressed appropriate and tiring already.  Best to retire to his own preparations.  Marko would look to his own equipment, prep it, and set it aside.  With no servant to acquire after his horse, he would do so also.  It was to be a busy night for them all...


----------



## Gondsman (May 31, 2010)

*Boredom of the caster*

From the sounds of things, Lurik has been nominated to join the group heading off to save the day.  While he disproves of the plan he really has no place to argue and has already been dismissed once when trying to argue against the Entitled noble kin.  

During the discussion, Cogs sneaks his way in and climbs up onto Lurik's shoulder.  Lurik can tell by his companion's mood that he's recently eaten but is still mildly upset at not finding any prairie dogs, his favorite repast, and having to settle for vermin.  To settle the poor fellow, Lurik feeds him some cheese he saved from the meal, the one Human food that the critter seemed to enjoy.

For the most part Lurik simply sits, listens, watches, prepares.  eventually Cogs gets bored and leaves again.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 1, 2010)

"Thank you Lord Grignard, I knew you would do your duty." Vance says putting a friendly hand on Claude's shoulder before returning to the map.

"And you have a point Lord Kyras," he says looking up. "Maybe a few under-lieutenants are needed." He takes out three small wooden blocks one a little large than the other two. The largest he places in the middle of the of the unforested "U" of the map and says, "Villiagers." he then places the two smaller pieces on the right and left of the larger one. "Half the men-at-arms each."

"I will have Robert command on set of the men-at-arms, they will need his bow. And if you Lord Kyras would take charge of the other group, that would free Kase up to join me." 

He moves the pieces so the are touching in a spread out " \ _ / " shape.

"Also I will have Brend, Skazul, and Onesimus with me. We will wait till the Treylor start to advance, and then head out and around to engage their rear. All you need do is hold the barricades till we are done." 

[sblock=OOC] Those \ and / are more 45 degrees than they look there. [/sblock]


----------



## Gondsman (Jun 3, 2010)

Lurik mulls over the strategy, somewhat surprised and relieved that he wasn't expected to participate in the risky move to chop off the head of the army, at the same time, facing down that horde of elves wasn't a particularly pleasing prospect.

Given this plan, I would request to use the creation scroll to erect a barrier to provide a little cover for myself and any others who will be keeping their distance while attacking, I should be able to create a 2 inch thick wooden wall 2.4 feet tall by 20ft wide.  Given the elven propensity for bow work and likelihood of them targeting us support archers, the cure scroll could also be useful, and potentially the regroup, in case anyone gets caught up in the horde and needs a quick trip back to the protection of the line.  

I would suggest that the heal mount scroll be given to any paladin's should any be present, particularly if they intend to ride into battle, and the rest of the offensive spells be given to any arcane casters who expect to be closer to the front lines.



[sblock]Scrolls-
a)cure light wounds (1d8+5)
b)heal mount
c)color spray (DC 15)
d)regroup - range 45'
e)rainbow pattern (DC 18)
f)minor creation cstrlvl-8

potion: undetectable alignment[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jun 3, 2010)

Gondsman said:


> I would suggest that the heal mount scroll be given to any paladin's should any be present, particularly if they intend to ride into battle




Claude looks at the wizard and chuckles a bit. "Mon ami, Je suis un paladin. I do not think that we have met, mon nom est Claude Francois Grignard. I do intend to ride Tobias, my mount, but I shall be staying near to the group. My point is to bolster and defeat opponents of merit but the scroll would be greatly helpful, merci." Claude says with a nod and a pleaseant smile


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 3, 2010)

Lora had been keeping silent this whole time - something very rare for her. She refused to admit that she had waited for the old barron and his morbid personal guard to leave. She had put on a simple gray and green dress, carefully tending to her wound despite her ineptitude at the task, so that at least it did not bloody the fresh garment. After all the commotion had passed, the girl raised her voice in between sips of water. "Too many captains, commanders, leaders and leutenants and too little men is what i see. First, we must make sure that the defenders will survive long enough for Vance's gambit to work. Hence our wooden barricades must be covered with fresh animal pelts turned with the bloodied side towards the enemy, least our cover is set aflame by burning arrows which they undoubtedly posses."

The girl paused and sulked at all the wine being consumed tonight - this was no time for intulging in liqour. "We also need good scouts to ensure we are not flanked and massacred by melee inclined Elves. We have a hard enough time spotting them in the woods as it is. A signal would also be required - when you assault we must know of your sucess or failure. Holding the ground for longer than it is required will be foolishenss. Perhaps Skazul can cast something to alert us."


----------



## Gondsman (Jun 3, 2010)

*Strategic Fantasy*

Lurik merely nods in response to Claude's introduction as the diminutive Lora begins her usual tirade of fantasy. 


A mixture of a smile and a groan occupy the mind of the dual caster as she goes on about all the accomodations she wishes to be given.  Never even in the nobility had he met a more demanding female, And you wish to slaughter all these animals, which I'm sure you have to provide, yourself?  I beg pardon but isn't it more effective at this juncture to focus on what we can do ourselves?  All I hear from you is what you expect of others, all of which are good ideas, but what contribution do your specifically expect to make in the coming battle so we can plan to work _with_ you and not _around_ you?


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 4, 2010)

Lora's eyes burned with the smolthering rage of her temper, as she regarded the unpleasant new man with a displeased look on her pretty face. "Oh it's the Hydra tamer. Well since you have these plans underway by all means carry on. You obviously have faith in your own ability to conjure planks of wood that surely shall provide cover versus a volley of two hundred flaming arrows. As for me, I plan on getting everyone i can trough this alive, if at all possible. I deem you not eligible for further justification on my behalf."


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 4, 2010)

Trinham thought things where bad enough while the baron was still in the room but it seems to him that things went even further downhill after he left. He realises that the others are probably as scared as he his but slagging each other off does not help. _Well Trinham, you think you are a people person so sort it out._ he says to himself. Addressing the others he raises is voice and lets his frustration come through "In 12 hours our very lives are going to depend on each other, so we need to stop sniping at each other and start working as a team. Now Lora has some valid points and Lurik has valid objections. So let's all stop deriding each other's ideas and come up with a workable solution."


----------



## Gondsman (Jun 4, 2010)

A small amount of satisfaction leaks past lurik's defenses, at least to get in though not back out, that he has managed to prompt a rise from the little Lady Lord. I counter that you have no proof they will use flaming arrows other than the Haughty idea that if you would they certainly will.  And I merely pointed out that you repeatedly state what you need and do not ask if it is even available, leading me to believe you live in a fantasy world where you speak and it becomes true, and where I'm some sort of circus performer.  

So I ask, other than telling everyone how stupid they are, and more wishful fantasies, how will you contribute to a situation that is pretty well locked in the "bad" position, a situation the rest of us have accepted and are trying to adapt to.  Can we expect another performance of the Enlarging Pincushion as a defense? I'm afraid even a flame retardant version of my barrier will do nothing to help you then.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 5, 2010)

Lora put her thumb between her index and middle finger and gestured the obscene sign at Lurlik, making it known she has no respect for him and no desire to continue the conversation.

She then turned towards the chubby lad who had tried to eat the Valorns out of their family fortune, and somewhat tried to mediate what was an absurd situation. "Trinham how are you feeling, Is the poison still affecting your mobility? And I should like to believe Aidan was not a traitor, but we must prepare for the worst. - the girl's heart cringed at the thought of the simple country lad selling his comrades to the enemy. - if they know you are injured and also a spellcaster you will become a likely target."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 5, 2010)

Vance watches as the different personalities of the group clash and says nothing. Finally when it starts downward he stands and address Claude.

"I think you can cordinate your own holding action without me, perhaps you and Lord Kyras should divide the people here, as you know most of their abilities in battle."

He turns to Lurik and looks like he changes his mind in what he was about to say. "We should be worried about any fire they may use, instead of creating more wood to burn you could find a way to create water for use against it. A well watered down log burns, but very slowly. I think you can have charge of this Master Luke, and I will have men bring extra water barrels to use for firefighting."

Looking at the group he notices his sister still seated and watching. "Oh my dear sister, are you ready for an evening stroll?" he asks and then turns to Lora smiling. "I believe I promised you a walk along the grounds Miss Lora. My sister too likes a little walk after dinner, I believe she can serve as a chapparon for us, and we can let these men plan their holding action in peace."

Walking over to where Lora is seated the young noble bows slightly and extends his arm. Smiling he says, "What's this no polearm?"

[sblock=OOC] Please, please go with Vance ML  and the rest of you can figure out whose's with whom on the battle field, but remember Vance wants to draw the main force away from the leaders and you need to hold your ground until they can finish.

Also no 4e minions, LVL 1 warriors [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 5, 2010)

Jareth scowls as the two casters start yet another pointless argument. While this Lurik did have a point about Lora’s attitude, his own wasn’t helping the matter. Jareth raises an eyebrow at Vance’s mention of creating water. The young red-haired man nods at the suggestion.

He pauses for a moment, evaluating each member of the group mentally. “For our own group’s distribution, I suggest we set Trinham and Lora with your group, Claude. I’ll take Marko and Lurik in my group, unless you think they’d be better placed with the opposite barricade. Milord Vance, before you leave, can you tell us what armaments are available to our troops?”


----------



## Gondsman (Jun 5, 2010)

Lurik quickly puts down the idea of using that scroll for water, That particular spell won't create water, only nonliving vegetable matter, I could slightly decrease the thickness of the wall and make the forward surface hemp cloth we could soak with water and reapply as needed.  I was planning on saving my Orison's to save dying patients, but I can create a small amount of water in an emergency. 

What does not catch him as surprising is the female's continued lack of strategy planning.

[sblock=OOC]mage armor plus the cover gives me a 19 AC, there is no way I'm getting rid of it[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 5, 2010)

Myth and Legend said:


> Lora put her thumb between her index and middle finger and gestured the obscene sign at Lurlik, making it known she has no respect for him and no desire to continue the conversation.
> 
> She then turned towards the chubby lad who had tried to eat the Valorns out of their family fortune, and somewhat tried to mediate what was an absurd situation. "Trinham how are you feeling, Is the poison still affecting your mobility? And I should like to believe Aidan was not a traitor, but we must prepare for the worst. - the girl's heart cringed at the thought of the simple country lad selling his comrades to the enemy. - if they know you are injured and also a spellcaster you will become a likely target."



Trinham covers his face and leans forward when Lurik ignore his plea and starts to slag Lora off. Lora's response does not help matters. At this stage Trinham has just about decided to leave them all too it and go to bed but just then Lora addresses him directly.

Turning to address Lora he says "Thank's for asking. I'm still not as agile as I usually am but no-one who doesn't know me could tell I was not fully fit. Anyway, that's why I have not volunteered to go with the scouting party. Still at least I'm not falling over my feet any more. I should be OK behind the barricades.

[sblock=OOC]Dex 14-4=10 (+0)[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 6, 2010)

Lora sighed and nodded. Suddenly she felt tired, confused and maybe a bit frightened. Quite the opposite of her usual self, she was very feminine and the strong arm and determined face of the older man before her was somehow soothing and not at all repulsive. 

The girl cleaned her lips with a napkin and nodded, taking Vance's arm and looking at Rizella, whom was even further going to pacify her fears. A smart move by Vance - perhaps he had cunning when it came to women and battle, which was all Lora would trust him with anyway. "Alright Trinham, take your rest tonight. Jareth and Claude, you both should rest as well. I would like us to return alive and well to Martoumum's outriders, or at least those who still choose to align themselves with the army. You are all capable men, and I am... glad to have you at my side tomorrow." A bit forced, but the words came out of her mouth with sincerity. It was rare for Lora to open up to anyone but Arthur, however the situation had changed dramatically these past few weeks.

With that the girl left the dining hall alongside Vance and his sister. The man was tall, Lora's head barely reached his shoulder. She let herself touch the biceps beneath the clothes - rock hard from all the weapon training she assumed. It felt... interesting.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 6, 2010)

Once Vance and Lora have left, Trinham decides to call it a night. Excusing himself he says "Well I'm not really much use at discussing strategy. Also I think Mogins has got himself in trouble again. So I will wish you goodnight and see you in the morning." before leaving the dinning room and going to look for Mogins.

Ascertaining that Mogins is in the kitchen he proceeds to join him. Entering the kitchen he finds that Mogins is been made a fuss of by one of the under-cooks, while the rest of the kitchen staff sit round chatting and drinking tea. "Good evening. I trust that Mogins has not been making a nuisance of himself." he says. Initially the staff start to treat him like a lord but he quickly puts them at their easy and they invite him to sit down and drink tea. Trinham gossips with the staff for half an hour before they have to get back to work. So he collects Mogins, wishes his new friends good night and goes to bed.

Quickly falling asleep, he has a weird dream where his mentor, Archimedes, is spouting gibberish at him. As the dream continues, the gibberish starts to make more and more sense until he suddenly wakes up. He realises that the gibberish from the dream is actually something that Archimedes told him last time they talked. Which at the time he didn't understand but now understands perfectly. Trinham then realises that he is now able cast more powerful spells than he could previously. Immediately falling back into a dreamlessly sleep he only wakes up when Alice wakes him in the morning.


----------



## Gondsman (Jun 6, 2010)

The planning apparently finished for the evening, Lurik excuses himself and retires to bed.  He goes through his nightly routines, going over his spells, making little notes of things he's thought about through the day, a little stretching and finally sorting through spell components and focuses to prepare for the coming battle and finally settling off to sleep.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 7, 2010)

As Lora rises so does Brend who goes over to escort Rizella, he looks to Trinham and says, "See me in the morning I will see to it you are ready to fight."

At Jareth's remarks Vance address both him and Claude, "Most of the armory will probably go to arming the villiagers, but maybe you should see what is left after that. Robert and Kase are there now. Anything you find useful there please feel free to put to use." 

With that he turns his attention back to Lora as they leave the hall. "And now Miss Lora if you are ready I think a walk..." the two disapperar around the corner and head out to the grounds.

[sblock=OOC] Ok then seems ready I just need to finish up with Lora and at the same time anyone want to check out the armory I guess you could find a few things.  [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 7, 2010)

Jareth nods in response, standing and bowing slightly as Vance and Rizella leave the table, as is proper, despite missing the chance when the Baron made his swift exit. Even after so many years, his upbringing still surfaces in certain environments… As the young red-haired man sits down again, he looks to Claude. “I have a few ideas concerning how to arm and array the forces under our command. Will you go with me to the armory, Claude, or shall I see to it myself?”

He holds a moment for a reply, then heads off to the armory, hoping for spears and shields to still be available. Swords, axes or hammers would be good, also...


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 8, 2010)

Strolling along the grounds Lora and Vance make small talk as Rizella and Brend follow a good dozen paces behind. Lora can feel the Valorn sister's eyes on her and when she catches a glimpse of the woman it seems she has some sort of knowing smile on her lips.

Speaking of his home mostly Vance asks Lora about where she grew up. Noticing Lora gazing at his sister Vance asks about any siblings Lora has and a little about her extended family. The handsome lord continues this until the two come to a bench on the bridge that crosses to the mainland. 

Offering Lora a chance to sit the young lord also takes a seat, as Brend and Rizella take up a similar bench a little ways away. Lora notices this is all by the spot the hydra had attacked a few days ago. As she comments on this Vance looks out onto the river as the sun slowly sinks and then shrugs, "I don't see the beast, perhaps it may come back. If it does then I will need to solve that problem in it's time."

There is an akward silence as Vance and Lora sit, his eyes on the young girl, hers on the ground. A few moments go by and then Vance reaches into his doublet and pulls out a small silk cloth with something wrapped in it.

The brash daring young man seems a little unease at the moment as he tries to unwrap whatever is inside. His fingers look to be all thumbs and the small item in question seems stuck for a moment. Finally Vance pulls a man's ring from the cloth and holds the etched gold in his palm.

"This was my fathers'" he says simply picking the ring up to catch the last rays of the sun. "He said one day in a dark dungeon he and some companions found this amongst an evil cleric's belongings." he swallows for the first time still apperantly troubled.

"I wish for you to have this Lora," he says holding the ring out for her to take. "I was told that it can help defend you against blows, .. and..and against arrows." he adds, almost as an afterthought.

Lora looks at the large ring and then casts about her surroundings as she bides her time. What can she say to keep the man's wits clear for tommorrow? What can she do if he takes to much into the excepting of this "gift"?


[sblock=OOC] What can she say??? The DM just hopes she takes her year one gift.  [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 8, 2010)

Lora swalloed with unease when she saw Vance unpack what seemed to be a lavish ring. _"Oh Sannaya help me is he proposing?!"_ The scream in her mind echoed as she sat on the edge of the bench, ready to spring forth and run away like a frightened deer.

The Wizardress was instantly relieved when she found out this was a magical tool and not what she originally thought. Still, it was an expensive gift to receive liberally, and men usually required something in return for their generosity. "I... - Lora thought for a moment, moving her eyes back and forth from the ring to Vance's features. - I cannot accept such a valuable gift my Lord. I will... make use of it for tomorow's battle if it pleases you, but magical itemry of this caliber is ill spent on one such as me. I promise i shall return it after our victory." The girl spoke with a forced submissive tone, but the situation requried it.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 8, 2010)

*Trinham Regression*

_This takes place between the time Trinham leaves the dinning room and when he arrives in the kitchen._

After leaving the dinning room, Trinham starts heading towards the kitchen where he knows Mogins is enjoying himself.  Remembering what Vance said, he changes his mind and, after stopping a passing servant for directions, heads to the armoury, where he believes that Robert and Kase are sorting out weapons. Already having all the weapons he needs, he is only really interested in collecting as many crossbow bolts as possible. Just as he is about to leave, it occurs to him that a reach weapon would be useful and he turns back to see if there is a spare Longspear, although he understands that the villagers have priority.

Once more heading for the kitchen, he calls in his room to drop off his "loot".


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 9, 2010)

Vance takes Lora gently by the wrist holding her hand out palm up. "I will find something you can use to wear it around your neck," he says placing the ring in her palm. 

"And you must..." he stops as the ring starts to glow a soft pink and then shrinks. It becomes smaller in diameter and thickness until it is a slim gold band that the wizardress slips onto the ring finger of her left hand. Holding it up the glowing stops and she and Vance both turn from looking at it to gazing at each other for a long moment.

"Hrph, hrph." comes a cough from Brend causing them both to remember where they were.

*******************************************

Walking to the armory Jareth notices Trinham leaving and heading back to the manor a bundle of bolts under his arm. 

The armory is a squat retagular room off the barracks that looks like it has been ransacked. Weapon racks stand empty except for a few notched blades and rusty axes. A suit of ornate armor stands on a display rack, it's scroll work and etching done in gold displays rose bushes thorns and all. A purple enamel coats the center rose of the breastplate and the open faced helm is done also in gold with a purple plume. 

Kase and Robert stand at a round table that holds what looks like a half dozen broken crossbows. A chest of bolts sits on the floor under the table.

"May we help you mi'lord?" Robert asks looking up from the weapons.

[sblock=ghostcat] Trinham can find enough bolts to have two cases of ten (20 total for tommorrows battle) and Kase said they will see the rest are brought with the wagons, so they started loading them into the chest. [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 9, 2010)

Jareth can’t stop a frown coming to his face as he steps into the armory. His eyes scan over the mess of the room, taking a moment before he answers the retainer’s question. He coughs once and proceeds to keep looking about the room as he answers, “I came here to… check, I suppose, on the status of what the armaments are for tomorrow. A few formation ideas were coming to mind, might help our odds. Maybe the two of you can tell me the number of weapons and armors you passed out, and to whom,” Jareth finishes, confidence returning to his voice, though he still finds the disheveled place distasteful. Still, this would be nothing compared to the chaos that was sure to ensue on the morrow…


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 9, 2010)

Lora reluctantly let Vance hold her palms like that - she was very uncomfortable with such gentle touch that suggested intimacy. As soon as she had the chance, she pulled away from him and eyed the band on her finger. It had turned pink, much to her horror, but as soon as she thought it would be superb if it could show a tint of blue to go with her azure eyes, the ring shifted it's hue and accomodated. "Gratitude. I will return it I swear. And... How does it go about protecting the bearer? Do i have to trigger it or use charges?"

Lora spoke as she got up from the bench and approached Brend and Rizella.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 12, 2010)

"Nothing like that I believe," Vance answers still seated on the stone bench. "You need just wear it and it shall protect you."

Lora moving towards Rizella notices the woman wishes to see the ring and the girl holds out her hand. "How beautiful it looks," she says looking up at Lora. But her smile turns to a gasp as she notices a blood stain on the girls dress. "Oh my dear you are hurt."

Lora had not notice the wound reopening as she moved quickly away from Vance. A thin line of blood now showing through the garment, causes much alarm. Vance jumps to her side the instant Rizella gasped, Brend also looked up wondering if they were under attack.

It takes Lora a few moments to calm everyone's fears and reassure them she is all right, and there is no attack. Brend offers to heal the wound and at Lora's nod he places a had on her shoulder and prays to his god for a divine blessing. Lora feels the wound grow warm and feels the vigor of the spell fill her. A moment later the wound is gone but the stain remains.

"I think we should retire for the night," Vance suggests. "It has been a long day, and tommorrow promises to be... eventful." he says with a smile. Offering his arm once more he leads Lora and the others back to the manor.

[sblock=OOC] Casting cure light for  11 pts  Been trying to get a chance for sometime now want everyone at full health/stats for the battle. And as you may have guessed the ring is a _Ring of Protection +1_ (now how do I get Lora to keep it and get her betrothed all in one LOL) [/sblock]

*******************************************

At the armory Kase and Robert give Jareth a detailed report of the weapons they gave out to the villiagers. All in all there was 14 spears, 4 boar spears (longspears), and an array of axes and short blades to the rest  (14 total). When asked over about the men-at-arms Kase shakes his head and says, "Normally the men-at-arms would each have a spear and their own weapon but we had to give the spears to the men of the villiage, so each of the men-at-arms just has his favorite blade. Good news there is at least everyone of them has a shield unlike the viliiagers."

Robert gestures to the crossbows and says, "Wish we could get all of these working but it looks like all we will beable to do is use parts from some to fix the others. Might get three maybe four to work right."


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jun 14, 2010)

Claudes mind had been racing due to the amount of ideas about how this combat will play out that he did not react to much of what his comrads said except with nods of his head. His mind was filled with the hw he would be able to keep as many of the common folk alive, he would not want to have one life lost due to poor planing.

He went to his room and sat on his bed looking out the window to the village. "I must not let these people down father, I need to lead. I worry that I strive for too much and lose it all in the process. Father cast me your blessing tomorrow on the field that you have seen many a time before my birth, let your wisdom turn the chaos of battle to a hum in my ear and my arrows to find their mark." Claude says to himself as he stares at the village below and imagines the people and their thoughts. He knows they are fearful, he knows that they worry about the day that is coming. He knows this because he is also.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 15, 2010)

Lora parted with Vance and his sister (whom the girl thought was quite nice), and despite the fuss and commotion was actually grateful for the healing. Eying the strange magical ring on her finger, the girl made her way towards the armory, long after everyone else had raided the place. It was empty, borderline desolate even. She just needed a longsword or other melee weapon she could use if things went sour and she found herself unable to step back and whack things with the glaive.

The short statured Wizardress unfastened her ponytail and placed the piece of string between her lips for a moment, to free up her hands while she tried to fix her thick black mane.


----------



## Deskjob (Jun 15, 2010)

*Marko, Defense of a Castle*

*Elsewhere...*

The window was left open tonight.  It's breeze filtered into the room and chilled the sweat on Marko's brow.  He lay shuddering on his cot as the visions of her ghost swept through his troubled mind.  He never slept well anymore.  Not since her passing.

He awoke with a start and stilled his heart's rapid pace.  The bed was wet with his fears and he arose quickly, only to sit still for many moments.  He could still see her face in his dreams.  She was still so beautiful, even in her wake-less slumber.  Marko's thin fingers traced his forehead as he sighed deeply.  Would he never sleep well again?  Would he blame himself forever for her passing?

When no answer came he stood by the window.  His vision pierced the darkness and he saw the workmen's camp.  The fires remained dimly lit and men still threaded the preparations for war.  Marko was not the only restless warrior this night.  But sleep would come.  It must.  Tomorrow was a day needing of a full rest.

Marko returned to his cot and pressed his forearm over his eyes.  He let the darkness return him to his wife's embrace.  Her arms were cold and her smile was chill as ice.  As frozen as his memory of her.

It was a restless night.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 16, 2010)

Jareth leaves the ransacked armory with a short nod to the soldiers, and a scowl on his face as he turns and goes back to his room.  He paces for several minutes, quietly speaking to himself in a rapidfire, irritated tone.

“Ill-equipped, undertrained, inexperienced. Lessened formation possibilities,” and similar things are contained in his low tirade. He calms down enough after venting to sit and sketch out some rough ideas of how to position his group of men-at-arms, trying to remember his lessons on teamwork. Jareth had never been much for those lessons… The voice of his mentor echoes in his ears, *“Pay attention. When the warrior next to you has a shield, he can cover your openings,”* and similar things were often a part of those teachings, despite (or perhaps due to) the fact that Jareth and Tharivol never focused on shield-work.

After nearly half an hour since his inspection of the armory, Jareth is satisfied with the rough plans. After blowing on them gently to help the ink dry, he sets them on the small chair and undresses, going to sleep very quickly. His dreams would, hopefully, be less miserable tonight…

[sblock=OOC]
Just to jot down my formation plan (FM, make your own! ), I expect to station the soldiers and teammates as such:

```
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
b b b b b b b b b b b b b
    S S S M J S S S
      S  S   S  S
          L
```
_
b = Barricade (roughly, as I don’t know the exact details)
S = Swordsman/Man-at-arms
M = marko
J = Jareth
L = Lurik

Idea is front rank of soldiers holds the line, with back rank supporting (Aid Another AC), and pulling wounded back/stepping into gaps. Marko and Jareth are center, being the “leader” types, as it were, with Lurik in the far back, providing archery support, a little magic (like Create Water, in case of any fires) and healing, if needed. Preferably, the healing remains on badly injured (read: Disabled/dying) to keep them from joining the corpse pile (using Cure Minor), with other spells being saved for something more like emergency purposes (Cure Light if Marko, Jareth or Lurik gets badly injured by something, or starts to falter and can’t pull back, etc.).
This plan is also, of course, open to other opinions, as long as they are constructive. If you think it’s a bad idea, but don’t have a better one, don’t post.
[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jun 16, 2010)

Claude could not sleep and decided to make the most of his time and walked out into the gardens. He found one of the benches and sat there and began to imagine the battlefield and what they were supposed to accomplish. Claude wanted defense, he wanted them to be able to hold on as long as possible until the rain of arrows stopped. His understanding of archery and the style of elves that they would have some woodsman palced in the forest surrounding who would be able to pick-off some of the men. With this in mind he broke a branch off of a bush that was near to him. he began to draw into the dirt his plans...

[sblock]
       ______________
      /b b b b b b b b b\
     /b Lmmm C mmmT b\
         m m mmm m m 

With this sort of a barricade there is a much smaller chace of being hit by the elven arrows and would allow for a far mor movable force due to the compact nature. The compactness would make overhead arrows less of a danger for the the soldiers in what I call the "shell". If those within the shell woukl be able to shoot some arrows in a volley over the barricades than this would also help to quell the numbers.

The idea of having both the casters near the front and in the corners would allow them the most cover from the arrows. Claude being in the middle would allow for him to deliver the small amount of healing thehe has to the troops around him and have the most troops in his aura of courage.

Do we have any clerics of the church fighting with us that will take up the role of feild medic because I would defintely add them into my strategy?
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 16, 2010)

Aroused from your bed with the sun still not even peeking over the horizon everyone wonders if the keep is under attack, but it isn't. It is a wonder that the Treylor didn't advance in the night as they did on the villiage you passed what seems like weeks and not just days ago. But Vance played to their honor and it seems they do indeed have some of that. You gather your belongings and head to the courtyard as the door to your room is being taken down and carried along before you. 

Vance greets everyone with a warm hello in the courtyard where you have a quick breakfast standing up. And watch as doors to the keep are being takin across the bridge towards the villiage. "More wood for the barricades," Vance says to your puzzled looks. Then the party walks down to the stables lead by torchbearers and find thier mounts saddled and ready for the days activities. Lurik is provided a horse as all the others already have one of their own. Brend is already there along with Skazul, Onesimus, Kase and Robert whom all are already mounted. Vance too mounts his horse and after letting the group mount he nods to Brend and 
Onesimus. The two approach the party Brend edging towards Trinham and Onesimus riding up to Lora. 

Brend asks Trinham how he is feeling and then begins praying to Devolin. He takes and touches Trinham on the shoulder making the young man feel like his old self again.

Onesimus takes a small sack and sickle that were in his lap and gives the to Lora. "These were some of the valueables left behind by Aidan." he says giving them to her. "I kept the javelins," he says moving his head to indicate the slim spears straped to his back. "Thought they may help if I'm looking down an elf's bow. I'm.. I'm sorry about Aidan," he continues before turning back to join Vance's entourage. Not finding any hand wepon in the armory the night before Lora stares at the sickle wondering.

All done the strike group turns their horses about and ride to the head of the column being formed by walking villiagers. A small chill hangs in the air as the group and it's men file out of the villiage. A few carts follow behind the mass of walking men, each piled high with wood planks and beams. It looks like they will have to assemble the barricade when they reach their 
destination. The group rides along behind Vance and the others each lost to his own thoughts, but each thinking about the same thing, the battle to come.

Reaching the open field as the sky starts to lighten, the men of the villiage hurriedly begin constructing the barricades. The party watches them and the tree line across the field as they noisely begin hammering planks and doors to cross beams, even tearing up the carts to provide wood. The noise draws the attention of the elves that are over 200 yards away in the eastern treeline. You all see movement among the trees and then a shrill elvish horn blows causing the elves to melt away back into the forest.

"Hurry," Vance says to the men as they finish the two smaller walls and go to help with the larger center one. More calls from the elvish horn sound from the forest. Causing the workers to work even harder, and the group watches as the get the ten foot tall wall raised up and supported by large beams. It leans back and looks like a hodge podge of wood but it also looks servicable. As the large wall was being braced a strange drumming sound can be heard coming from the direction of the Treylor.

Marching out of the woods comes the Treylor host. Three neat square blocks of elves come out of the woods, the front rank beating their bright red shields in time to the march. Off to both sides more elves can be seen lining up in what appears to be archer lines. There is no sign of anything that could be the command squad, they must still be in the woods. The marching and drumming stop, and the Treylor are still more than a hundred yards away.
The elf horn gives two quick shrills and then Vance yells, "Get down! Behind the cover!" 

As a hundred arrows take to the sky...

[sblock=OOC]
Init I guess and I will post you in the stat box in that order. the three blocks of troops are exactly 345 feet away. The first map won't be 5'/5' squares. And if you wish to return fire you may just remeber long range penalties. 
*Some notes:
*Trinham's back to 14 DEX
Aidan's sack-
bear headed brooch
potion of healing
24gp
5sp
Ok I'm leaving the library and headed to Roy's for dinner and to finish getting us ready for the big battle  [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 16, 2010)

```
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][COLOR=green][U]l0l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l9lzlylxlwlvlultlslrlqlplolnlmlllkljl l[/U][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=green]lal[/COLOR][/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=red]l l l[/COLOR] [COLOR=green]lbl[/COLOR][/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=red]l l l[/COLOR] [COLOR=green]lcl[/COLOR][/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U]l l l l[COLOR=sienna]/[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=green]ldl[/COLOR][/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U]l l [/U][/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U]l[COLOR=sienna][[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=red]l l l[/COLOR] [COLOR=green]lel[/COLOR][/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U]l l l[COLOR=sienna][[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=red]l l l[/COLOR] [COLOR=green]lfl[/COLOR][/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U]l l l[COLOR=sienna][[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=green]lgl[/COLOR][/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U]l l l l[COLOR=sienna]/[/COLOR]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=red]l l l[/COLOR] [COLOR=green]lhl[/COLOR][/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=red]l l l[/COLOR] [COLOR=green]lil[/COLOR][/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=green]ljl[/COLOR][/U][/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New][SIZE=3][U]l l l l l l l l l [COLOR=green]l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lkl[/COLOR][/U][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
```
 
Key:
l l one square equals 15'x15'
l l forest line
l l Treylor ranks (archers are in the tree lines using them for cover)
l [ l barricades two on sides are 20' long and 5' high, main one is 45' long and 10' high

[sblock=Combat]

```
[U]Character                            AC   HP   In hand/Condition[/U]
Trinham                              15   20   ??/none
Lora                                 14   20   ??/none
Claude                               17   29   ??/none   
Jareth                               16   25   ??/none
Marko                                20   21   ??/none
Lurik                                11   11   ??/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Deskjob (Jun 17, 2010)

*Marko, Field of Battle*

*Moments Earlier...*

Marko takes to the field with only his feet and his gear.  As the craftsmen hastily construct the barricades he watches the opposing host gather their formation.  His chain-shirt is hidden from the sun underneath his black garb.  His large, round, steel shield rests at his side as his hawk-eyes survey the field of battle.  With a small smirk he tempts his goddess and draws his sword from its sheath.  For a young man he looks nothing like the humble shoemaker he once was.  His silky black hair rests just above his eyes as he breaths in deeply the events soon to come.  He wears no helm and his hair settles easily in the stillness before the storm.  His spirit takes him away as he prepares for the coming battle.  "Cambi, protect my wife.  I will see her soon enough."

He bows his head and soon the enemies arrows take to the sky...

"May the Goddess of the Rain and Sand bestow her blessing upon our heads."  He says with sharpened gaze.  His shield rises against the sun and his knee's fall to the earth.  Sideways like a turtle he seeks refuge against the swarm of falling arrows.  "...and may her wraith rest quietly upon mine enemies.  Deliver thy servant this great day.  Imibi."  With his prayer complete he keeps his eyes open and presses his ear against the warm steel of his defense.

His position was front-center and four paces ahead of the wooden structures.  Marko wasn't the leader, today he was just the bait.

ooc:  intv: 17. role.  action: total defense.  Ac: 19+4.


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 17, 2010)

Lora had gotten up early, washed herself, scrubbed her body with a damp towel, rubbed her teeth down with a clean piece of cotton and chewed some parsley and mint to whiten them up and freshen her breath. The girl had oiled and rubbed the edge of her glaive to a dim metallic glow, fastened her ponytail in a tight, black and shiny knot, and finally she had dressed with a pair of green riding trousers and a white shirt, barely showing some cleavage.

If she were to die this day, she would look her best. For whatever reason, Lora thought this as she moved out. Finding herself outside, amongst the men, she felt strangely excited. Fear was there surely, as was a sense of dread before the organized and well equipped ranks of the enemy. But there was also anxiety, something unfamilliar, lurking deep in the girl's heart.

First thing in order was to make sure she was not reduced to a pin cushin. The girl clapped her hands, holding both index fingers down with the middle fingers, and between her palms a small piece of cured leather, as she stated the verbal component with a bland voice: "Veallya abjura!"

A shining coat of white nergy surrounded the girl's body with a low humming sound, as she released her grip and grabbed her glaive, ready to fight.

[sblock]Initative: 1d20+2=5

Lora casts Mage Armor, gaining a +4 to AC for 1 hour.

Since Mage Armor has a duration of 1 HR, I'd assume the girl has a chance to cast it before the arrows start raining down (she can very well cast it while still on horseback even).

Stats: *AC: 17* (10 base, 2 dex, 1 ROP, 4 armor), *HP: 20/20, *Fortitude save: + 5 Reflex save: + 3, Will save: + 3

*0 level:* Daze, Light, Message, Dancing Lights
*1 level:*  Shield, Mage Armor, Benign Transposition x 2
*2 level:*  Glitterdust, Ray of Stupidity x 2[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 17, 2010)

Awoken by Alice while it was still dark, Trinham has quick wash then dresses carefully. Making sure that his armor is seated correctly and his weapons are in their proper place. Once he is ready, he sits down, puts Mogins on his knee and strokes him gently. "Mogins a battlefield is no place for a cat. So were going to be separated. Now pay attention. What I want you to do is to stay between me and the manor. Stay as far away from me as possible while you are still able to maintain our link. Now this is important. You must make sure that you are not seen by anyone. If you can, warn me if you spot anyone other than the baron's people. But don't forget you don't be spotted. I'll come and find you once the battle's over. Keep safe."

Once he is sure that Mogins understands his instruction, Trinham joins Vance for an hasty breakfast,which he shares with Mogins. After gratefully receiving Brand's spell and thanking him profusely, Trinham feels better than he has done for what feels like weeks. 

Trinham then follows the others to the selected battlefield. While the villagers are constructing the barricade, Trinham tries to keep out of the way. At the same time he tries to keep guard, keeping  his crossbow at the ready.

Finally, the time for battle has arrived. All morning Trinham has been feeling scared and nervous. Now the enemy is starting to march on to the field, Trinham's adrenalin starts pumping and all his nerves disappear. During the night he had puzzled out a new spell and now seems a perfect time to try it out. Making a series of arcane gestures he mutters _{{füzelerden korunma}}_ before hankering down behind the barricade.

[sblock=OOC]Initiative for Harkon Manor Battle (1d20+2=3)
Cast Protection from Arrows. Duration 4Hrs or 40pts of damage. DR 10
[/sblock]
[sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 20/20

*Attack:* 
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +4, Will *3

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Magic Missile, Sleep
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
2 Level: (X) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Gondsman (Jun 18, 2010)

Poor (or lucky) Alice having found Lurik aroused and in nothing but a loin cloth going through his morning martial/prayer/spell-memorization ritual preparation moves on to rouse the other less disciplined members of the defensive company.  Lurik finishes not long after and one Prestidigitation refreshment session later joins the others for breakfast in his full battle array, which is to say magicians robes and longbow with Cogs on his shoulder.  

His robes present some difficulty in the horse riding department, especially lacking anything like a side saddle, and Lurik stays upon the horse only so long as to reach the barricades, at which point he abandons the ride, much to his own and Cogs' relief.

Eying the impromptu barricades, Lurik has his doubts about the strategy but adapts quickly to the situation pulling out the Creation scroll and lining the center barricade with absorbent cloth and directing a few of the gathered workmen and villagers to assist him in filling in that absorbent space with water to prevent fires from flaring up in the even of a fire-arrow assault.

Gathering the few crossbowmen together he reminds them to pop up, shoot at a comfortable target and drop to a crouch to reload, a strategy that should help them unless the Treylorian archers decided to hold shots.  He points out that alternating reload-shot, and shot-reload should help increase survival.

Finally, he looks about for an ammo dump that may have a spare few arrows to add to his 20, before taking up a position as near to the center behind the barricade as he can and prepares for the elven charge by applying a magical field of force to protect him on the odd chance he'd need armor, and tells Cogs to stay close but out of the way in case he is needed.  Lurik adjusts his hat to block the sun and waits for the Treylor to come into arrow range

[sblock=OOC]So I start taking shots as soon as there are Treylor within 100ft, then as soon as they close to melee or on my turn are about to, I cast first bless, then next turn, magic weapon, and start targeting wounded Treylor engaged on the front lines (precise shot) who are within 30ft (pbs)[/sblock]
[sblock=stat block]
	
	



```
Init  [URL="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2567723/"]20[/URL]
HP [COLOR=Green]11/11[/COLOR]
AC  [COLOR=White]15[/COLOR]/[COLOR=DarkOrange]19[/COLOR] = [COLOR=White]10 + 1 (dex) + 4 (spell)[/COLOR] [COLOR=DarkOrange]+4 (cover)[/COLOR]

[B]Weapon          Attack     Damage     Critical    Range[/B]
Longbow         +1[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]+1[/COLOR]     1d8[COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]+1[/COLOR]     x3       100ft   20/20arrows    
Dagger          +0[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR]         1d4       19/x2
Dagger(thrown)  +1[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR]       1d4[COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR]     19/x2      10ft
   [COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1 Bless 0/10 r[/COLOR]
   [COLOR=Lime]+1 within 30ft (PBS)[/COLOR]
   [COLOR=Yellow]+1 Magic Weapon 0/10 r[/COLOR]

Saves
F +3    R +3    W +5[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1 (fear)[/COLOR]

Spells
Wiz L1 [COLOR=Gray]Mage Armor[/COLOR]
Cl  L0 2xcreate water 
Cl  L1  Bless, Magic Weapon

Scrolls
[COLOR=DimGray]Creation (cl8)[/COLOR], Cure Light Wounds (cl5),
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jun 18, 2010)

Claude's lack of sleep did not make him seem drowsy but it seemed that his thinking became focused and crystallized. His eyes held a strong desire in them, the desire to win this day. Claude walked into the stable and looks Tobias in his eyes, "C'est pas ton temps, rest ici. Je suis pas capable de dire que je vont retournez, ces't pas ton temps." Claude says as he to Tobias and then leaves the stable. He quickly moves over to where the barricades are being put together and helps the villagers as best he can. Some of the villagers look at him with odd looks, they found it strange that he was stooping to their level but they quickly overcame this.

Once the barricades were up he took his place behind them with the common folk. He saw many faces. He saw faces of blacksmiths, farmers, bakers, woodcutters, inn owners but the faces of warriors were not around him. What he did feel was an urge to survive and that was all that he believed was needed. "Men, today we fight. I understand you have heard of our exploits but they mean nothing on this battle field. Today I am one of you and I fight for the same reasons you fight today. The nobles fight for glory, we fight for our land. The nobles fight for titles, we fight for family. The nobles they fight for honour, we fight for survival. The elves believe our weapons simple, our tactics unimaginative, and us to be weak. They are mistaken. They mistake simple for effective, they mistake unimaginative for tested, and they mistake weakness for perseverance. They made these mistakes now let's show them what a mistake it was to attack us!" Claude yells out to the crowd of villagers around him as a chorus of arrows hitting into the barricades behind him.

[sblock]
Initative:1d20+3=23
I should make dramatic speeches more often
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 18, 2010)

Jareth was, in a word, jittery when he awoke. The prospect of leading a group of warriors into a battle against a superior force was not conducive to his mental well-being. Nevertheless, he set out to do his duty.

The ride passes quickly to him, his makeshift plan folded and tucked safely into his belt pouch, his mind already having memorized the layout of his force. His eyes are cold as he dismounts and surveys the actual battlefield, the barricades and the trees beyond…

His mouth drops open at the sight of the arrow barrage, and with a muttered curse he rushes for cover. “Damned fools had to use an open field,” he grumbles quietly. As he crouches behind the barricade, he begins uncoiling his chain, his mind going through a short focusing trick Tharivol taught him…

The thought of his old teacher once again brings up old memories… Memories Jareth, for once, doesn’t push away. He quickly sees the faces of his brother, sisters, mother, and his father. Ah, yes, his father… The man without whom Jareth would not be here, in more ways than one… The man who Jareth had grown to despise… The man who still had loved him to the end… The man who Jareth had sworn to avenge. 

His memories would give him strength today.

He looks over the soldiers assigned to his command. With a short nod, he acknowledges each one, not giving a rousing speech or even a word. It isn’t needed. For on this day, on this field, Jareth Kyras, last surviving man of the Kyras line, would lead these men through their own personal hell and on to victory.

He stays crouched down until the arrows stop, then arranges them with short words and quick gestures. He stands, looking over the barrier at the advancing lines, a growl building in his throat. For this day, his vengeance would begin.

[sblock=OOC]
Okay, where is everyone ending up? This is what happens when no one sticks around/pays attention to discuss troop layouts… I’m still going to keep as much as possible to my formation plan posted a little earlier.

Also, Init: 10.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 18, 2010)

The arrows fly down among the huddled warriors of Harkon Manor. A scream pierces the air as one of the grooms leading the horses away takes a scratch to the arm. Embrassed because he thought his life was at an end the groom hurries to catch up with the others and secure the horses.

The only thing the first volley of arrows succeed in doing was securing the hemp cloth tighter to the main barricade. Marko notices a half dozen slim arrows stuck to the front of his shield but worries little about it. 

Everyone scrambles into postion as the horn sounds again and a second volley fills the sky.

[sblock=Combat]
Characters posted in init order. You don't have to wait for your turn per se but note that someones actions could chump your own. Can always go back. 

```
[U]Character                            AC   HP   In hand/Condition[/U]
Claude                               17   29   ??/none
Lurik                                15   11   ??/mage armor(ends round 600)
Marko                                20   21   ??/none
Jareth                               16   25   ??/none
Lora                                 18   20   ??/mage armor(ends round 600)
Trinham                              15   20   ??/pro arrows(ends 40/40 or round 2,400)
```
[/sblock]

[/code]
l0l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l9lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllml l
l l l l l l l l lmlmlml/l l l l l l l l l l l l1l
l l l l l l l lmlmlml/l l l l l l l l l l l l l2l
l l l l l l lmlmlJl/l l l l l l l l l l l l l l3l
l l l l l l lmlml/l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l4l
l l l lvlvlvlvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l5l
l l lvlvlvlvlLl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l6l
lKlVlBlvlvlvlvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l7l
lOlSl lvlvlvlvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l8l
l l l lvlvlLlvl[l lMl l l l l l l l l l l l l l9l
l l lvlvlvlClvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lal
l l l lvlvlvlvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lbl
l l l lvlvlvlTl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lcl
l l l lvlvlvlvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ldl
l l l l l l lmlml\l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lel
l l l l l l lmlmlRl\l l l l l l l l l l l l l lfl
l l l l l l l lmlmlml\l l l l l l l l l l l l lgl
l l l l l l l l lmlmlml\l l l l l l l l l l l lhl
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lil
[/code]

Key:
one block = 5'
[ brown areas are barricades
L= Lurik
L= Lora
C= Claude
T= Trinham
J= Jareth
M= Marko
R= Robert
Stike Force= Vance, Brend, Skazul, Onesimus, Kase
m = man at arms
v= villiager


[sblock=OOC]
Map is condensed version of your area, round count starts now. List locations you wish to go to top row first then side (example Trinham is now in square 6/c)

ML forgetting Lora's +1 DB bonus to AC?

About 2/3 of the arrows auto miss due to cover
33 arrow attacks 1 hit
15% chance that arrow is aimed at Marko 43 
villiager hit damage = 1 
[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 18, 2010)

As Lora hid behind the barricade, arrows buzzing above like swarms of angry bees, she shouted at Claude, waving her hand at the older man ot get his attention:

"Good layout! It seems you have your wits about you! Do we have an extra bow I can use? I'm a fair shot."

She then saw the "shoemaker" standing like a moron in front of the defensive positions. An immediate shout off the top of the short girl's lungs is directed at the man: "MARKO ARE YOU DAFT, GET THE HELL AWAY FROM THERE YOU IDIOT!"

[sblock]Well we are sort of using a combinaton of all the layouts i see. Lora just moves forward, next to the barricade.

HM: Dodge allows for +1 AC vs only one attacker you designate each round. As such I will let you choose one enemy that Lora can see, possibly the one with the clearest shot towards her, and apply that AC to his attacks.[/sblock]


----------



## Deskjob (Jun 19, 2010)

*Marko, Field of Battle*

*Round 1.  Intv #3.*

From underneath his shield the shoemaker watched Robert with mild interest.  Everyone had taken cover except himself.  Marko was trained in the use of the "Shield Wall" technique and this new development was alien to him.  Not to mention he never remembered anyone bothering to tell him about a battle-plan.  He would make a mental note to ask about that next time, _before_ he took the front-and-center position.

The good news was that the Treylor believed in honor.  Otherwise they would have attacked the previous night rather than take the field.  He could only imagine their faces as they watched their opponents scramble for cover.  It was probably not the same expression that the shoemaker held right now.  An expression of doubt and shame.  Marko was a team player and right now he looked every bit the stupid lone wolf.  Emphasis on the word "stupid".

As his future commander Loreen screamed at him, he could only frown at his own misfortune.  However, the brief interlude between the arrows offered an opportunity...

Marko rose from his crouched position, took two confident steps forward, shook his sword in the air and roared triumphantly "Hurraaagghh!"  He then assumed his crouched turtle position.

With the archers sighting range on the barricades, the safest place to be was away from them.  ...Right down in front.  Besides, some of those Treylor archers were bound to try and aim for him anyway.  And that is just one more arrow Loreen wouldn't have to worry about.  ...She would never forgive him for this, he knew that.  He just pressed his ear against his shield and awaited his fate.  Cambi save his stupid hide...

ooc:  move: 1 square.  action:  total defense.  free: shout.  Ac: 19+4


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 19, 2010)

Trinham waits until the elves arrows slam into the barricade before standing up and taking a pot-shot at the archers. The range is a bit too far for accurate targeting so he just aims at the middle of the line. As it happened Trinham has judged it just right and the bolt fly straight at one of the archers.

Having watch the result of his shot, Trinham pops back down behind the barricade in preparation for the next flight of arrows.

[sblock=OOC]
	
	



```
[b]Range:[/b]         080' 160' 240' 320'
{[b]Range Penalty:[/b]  0   -2   -4   -6
```
Therefore Range = 300'; Range Penalty = -6.

Crossbow attack, damage at 300' (1d20-1=15, 1d8=8)[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 20/20
_Protection From Arrows:_ (DR10) 40/40.

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +4, Will *3

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Magic Missile, Sleep
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
2 Level: (X) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Gondsman (Jun 20, 2010)

Rethinking his positioning, Lurik directs the villager behind him to trade him places, knocks an arrow to his bow and waits for a good shot at the advancing army.  _(And takes minor satisfaction at the excellent shot he might be about to make)_


[sblock=OOC]5'step trade with v at 5,6, Ready action to shoot arrow at a front liner roughly in line with his villagers (row 6), if they get within 100' (1 range increment) 1d20+1=18, 1d8=3 That shot should also hit an elf within 200' so at your discretion HM if the elven army advances slower than needed to reach the 100' mark....since it wasn't my intent _before_ the roll.

Don't the archers have tree cover?  And i only see stats posted for front-line elves not tree-cover archers.[/sblock]
[sblock=stat block]
	
	



```
Init  [URL="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2567723/"]20[/URL]
HP [COLOR=Green]11/11[/COLOR]
AC  [COLOR=White]15[/COLOR]/[COLOR=DarkOrange]19[/COLOR] = [COLOR=White]10 + 1 (dex) + 4 (spell)[/COLOR] [COLOR=DarkOrange]+4  (cover)[/COLOR]

[B]Weapon          Attack     Damage     Critical    Range[/B]
Longbow         +1[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]+1[/COLOR]     1d8[COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]+1[/COLOR]     x3       100ft   20/20arrows    
Dagger          +0[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR]         1d4        19/x2
Dagger(thrown)  +1[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR]        1d4[COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR]     19/x2      10ft
   [COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1 Bless 0/10 r[/COLOR]
   [COLOR=Lime]+1 within 30ft (PBS)[/COLOR]
   [COLOR=Yellow]+1 Magic Weapon 0/10 r[/COLOR]

Saves
F +3    R +3    W +5[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1 (fear)[/COLOR]

Spells
Wiz L1 [COLOR=Gray]Mage Armor[/COLOR]
Cl  L0 2xcreate water 
Cl  L1  Bless, Magic Weapon

Scrolls
[COLOR=DimGray]Creation (cl8)[/COLOR], Cure Light Wounds (cl5),
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 22, 2010)

*End Round 1*

A second wave of black death flies towards the defenders of Harkon Manor, most it seems fall around Marko. And two of the elven arrow scratch at the warrior, as he moves forward, causing minor wounds. Trinham and everyone else with a missile weapon let lose their own arrows and bolts, but fail to do any damage. Indeed it looks like it alerts the elves as they raise a shield wall and cluster into three tight groups. The archers just stay in the cover of the woods of to the left and right. 

The horn sounds shrill from far away the beat of swords on shields sounds as the Treylor advance.

"Good," Vance says with a grin. "They are moving foward."


[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character                            AC   HP   In hand/Condition[/U]
Claude                               17   29   ??/none
Lurik                                15   11   ??/mage armor(ends round 600)
Marko                                [COLOR=royalblue]24[/COLOR]   [COLOR=darkorange]19[/COLOR]   ??/total defense
Jareth                               16   25   ??/none
Lora                                 18   20   ??/mage armor(ends round 600)
Trinham                              15   20   ??/pro arrows(ends 40/40 or round 2,400)
```
[/sblock]

[/code]
l0l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l9lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllml l
l l l l l l l l lmlmlml/l l l l l l l l l l l l1l
l l l l l l l lmlmlml/l l l l l l l l l l l l l2l
l l l l l l lmlmlJl/l l l l l l l l l l l l l l3l
l l l l l l lmlml/l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l4l
l l l lvlvlvlvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l5l
l l lvlvlvlLlvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l6l
lKlVlBlvlvlvlvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l7l
lOlSl lvlvlvlvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l8l
l l l lvlvlLlvl[l l lMl l l l l l l l l l l l l9l
l l lvlvlvlClvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lal
l l l lvlvlvlvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lbl
l l l lvlvlvlTl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lcl
l l l lvlvlvlvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ldl
l l l l l l lmlml\l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lel
l l l l l l lmlmlRl\l l l l l l l l l l l l l lfl
l l l l l l l lmlmlml\l l l l l l l l l l l l lgl
l l l l l l l l lmlmlml\l l l l l l l l l l l lhl
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lil
[/code]

Key:
one block = 5'
[ brown areas are barricades
L= Lurik
L= Lora
C= Claude
T= Trinham
J= Jareth
M= Marko
R= Robert
Stike Force= Vance, Brend, Skazul, Onesimus, Kase
m = man at arms
v= villiager


[sblock=OOC]
First Marko's AC should be 20 (missing +1 DB bonus for having +2 BAB)
Second Treylor advanced 30' slow methodical march on the defensive now 315' away.
Third Lurik can get a shot off only if he is next to the wall where he can find a spot to shot out from.
fourth will start updating every four days whether or not people have posted, I think I know what you might do LOL

ok rolls very strange I rolled 3 one's in a row 

 second wave 
30% chance Marko hit by those shots
 rolled a 1?? 
damage 1d8 x2
 2 pts?? 
NPC arrows
 misses 

[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 23, 2010)

Malaroc simply shook his head.  He had not thought that his little journey would end in such a dire circumstance, but then again, he was the one that had sought for more than his simple town could offer.  It was not that many weeks ago that he had left, intent on learning about his powers and the calling that seemed to radiate from within his soul.  Something had changed, and he was determined to find out just how different he was.

Then he ran out of funds, was offered some coin to work on refurbishing weapons, and then all hell broke loose.  He stares at the emptied armory, wondering if his meager assistance was even enough to notice.  

Again, the horns blew, as he gathered his own belongings.  The clearing to the south would grant him an escape from this battle, but as he grabbed his pack, he simply stopped.  They had given him work when he was needing it.  They had fed him out of their good grace.  They had even treated him as more than a simple laborer.

Dropping the pack, he instead grips his pride and joy, often referred to as 'pain and suffering'.  His weapons are in prime condition, for he makes it a pact that they would always be sharpened and ready for use. Balanced quite nicely as well.  The dagger is wide in the blade, able to be used defensively just as easily as it would slice up a foe.  

He had learned the art of wielding them both with practiced ease, and now was the time to put them to use.  He makes sure they are within his reach.  Stepping out of the doorway, he runs towards the battle, taking in the enemy ranks and the hail of arrows.

_If today be the day to die, then let's see just how many of those bastards I take with me..._

As he makes it to battle, he nods to the blacksmith that had put him to work so feverishly to prepare for this battle, showing that at least one more defender could be accounted for.... 

[sblock=Enter, stage right]
Malaroc will head into battle now, deciding that it was time to put up or shut up.  He would move to the center of the defenders, intent on granting as many of them as possible with his now-radiating Vigor Aura, keeping them from deaths' door for as long as he has breath in his lungs...  He will run if needed to reach the prime spot to grant them his aura.[/sblock]


----------



## Gondsman (Jun 23, 2010)

Relaxing his grip on his bow, Lurik waits as the Treylor slowly advance rather than charge the barricade.

[sblock=stat block]
	
	



```
Init  [URL="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2567723/"]20[/URL]
HP [COLOR=Green]11/11[/COLOR]
AC  [COLOR=White]15[/COLOR]/[COLOR=DarkOrange]19[/COLOR] = [COLOR=White]10 + 1 (dex) + 4 (spell)[/COLOR] [COLOR=DarkOrange]+4   (cover)[/COLOR]

[B]Weapon          Attack     Damage     Critical    Range[/B]
Longbow         +1[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]+1[/COLOR]     1d8[COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]+1[/COLOR]     x3       100ft   20/20arrows    
Dagger          +0[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR]         1d4         19/x2
Dagger(thrown)  +1[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR]         1d4[COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR]     19/x2      10ft
   [COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1 Bless 0/10 r[/COLOR]
   [COLOR=Lime]+1 within 30ft (PBS)[/COLOR]
   [COLOR=Yellow]+1 Magic Weapon 0/10 r[/COLOR]

Saves
F +3    R +3    W +5[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1 (fear)[/COLOR]

Spells
Wiz L1 [COLOR=Gray]Mage Armor[/COLOR]
Cl  L0 2xcreate water 
Cl  L1  Bless, Magic Weapon

Scrolls
[COLOR=DimGray]Creation (cl8)[/COLOR], Cure Light Wounds (cl5),
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 23, 2010)

Lora was of little use without a ranged weapon, so she in stead tried to make sure Marko didn't succeed with his attempt at comitting suicide. "Jump over the barricades and take up a position on the edge to provide assistance with hand to hand combat!"

While she was directing the shoemaker, the girl drew a square in the air with her index finger, and muttered the verbal components of a spell: "Roarth 'ned Abjura"!

Nothing happend visibly, but the girl knew that a shield made of pure magical force now protected her.

[sblock]Lora casts shield. Duration is 4 minutes.

Stats: *AC: 22/23* (10 base, 2 dex, 1 ROP, 4 armor, 4 shield, 1 formation bonus), *HP: 20/20, *Fortitude  save: + 5 Reflex save: + 3, Will save: + 3

*0 level:*  Daze, Light, Message, Dancing Lights
*1 level:* Shield, Mage Armor, Benign Transposition x 2
*2  level:*  Glitterdust, Ray of Stupidity x 2[/sblock]


----------



## Deskjob (Jun 23, 2010)

*Marko, Field of Battle*

*Round 2, Intv 3:*

Marko gave a salute to Loreen's command.  He didn't grin because of his minor injuries but they wouldn't slow him down.  After a loud yell of defiance toward his oncoming opponents, he took off sprinting to assist Jareth's location on the wing.  It was a annoying run as he passed over the arrow-covered field.

He slipped in between the barricades and patted the huddled men on their shoulders as he went.  The wooden structures were riddled with shafts from the elves fierce attack but surprisingly none of defenders appeared wounded.  That made him smirk as he turned about to watch the enemies advance.

ooc: move: 5,4.  free: shout.
ooc: Hp: 19.  Ac: 20.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 24, 2010)

Jareth grips his chain tightly, his knuckles going white as the hail of arrows continues. They’d have to break off sometime… At least it seemed they weren’t going to attempt a flanking maneuver. He sees Marko come around an end of his barricade and looks around at the others with him. The arrogant fool, that one from Skazul’s library, was nowhere to be seen. _What a surprise,_ the young man thinks, a grimace going across his face. _No one pays attention or follows instructions._

He nods at Marko, noting the slight injury the man received from an arrow. The young red-haired human takes a quick look over the barrier and grits his teeth, noting the slow approach of the enemy. This was going to be a long day…

[sblock=OOC]
HM, so you can update your Status thing, I have my spiked chain in hand. I guess you may have missed it in my earlier post…
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 24, 2010)

Having seen his first shot disappear into the trees, without any obvious effect, Trinham decides to re-target. Dropping down behind the barricade, he reloads his crossbow while waiting for the next flight of Treylor arrows to arrive. Once the wave is over, Trinham pops back up. Seeing the elves hiding being their shield wall, he almost decides not to fire. Quickly deciding that he has enough bolts and that they are better sticking in the elves than laying in the quiver, he takes a shot at the nearest formation.

[sblock=OOC]
	
	



```
[b]Range:[/b]         080' 160' 240' 320'
{[b]Range Penalty:[/b]  0   -2   -4   -6
```
Therefore Range = 300'; Range Penalty = -6.

Round 2 crossbow attack, damage at 315' (1d20-1=18, 1d8=1)[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 20/20
_Protection From Arrows:_ (DR10) 40/40.

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +4, Will *3

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Magic Missile, Sleep
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
2 Level: (X) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 27, 2010)

*End of Round 2*

The Treylor advance and the defenders ready themselves for the melee about to begin.

Marko runs to the cover provided by the barricades and Jareth nods at seeing another sword to cover this flank. 

Lora not getting any response from Claude works her magic to help protect her in the coming melee. As Lurik also in the center of the viliagers watches the Treylor advance from a hole in the wall. A perfect arrow slit he holds his bow ready to fire.

Trinham and the others on the right let losse another barrage of arrows and everyone is shocked to hear the cry of pain from one of the Treylor. Looking you can see a lone warrior left behind on the ground, as the rest of the infantry keep their steady pace. First blood to he Treylor, but first kill to the defenders.

[sblock=Combat]


```
[U]Character                            AC   HP   In hand/Condition[/U]
Claude                               17   29   ??/none
Lurik                                [COLOR=royalblue]15[/COLOR]   11   l.bow/mage armor(ends round 600)
Marko                                [COLOR=white]20[/COLOR]    [COLOR=darkorange]19[/COLOR]   ??/none
Jareth                               16   25   chain/none
Lora                                 [COLOR=royalblue]22[/COLOR]   20   ??/mage armor(ends round 600);shield (ends round 42)
Trinham                              15   20   c.bow/pro arrows(ends 40/40 or round 2,400)
Malaroc                              17   12   m.star&dagger/aura=vigor
```
[/sblock]

[/code]
l0l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l9lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllml l
l l l l l l l l lmlmlml/l l l l l l l l l l l l1l
l l l l l l l lmlmlml/l l l l l l l l l l l l l2l
l l l l l l lmlmlJl/l l l l l l l l l l l l l l3l
l l l l l lMlmlml/l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l4l
l l l lvlvlvlvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l5l
l l lvlvlvlvlLl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l6l
lKlVlBlvlvlvlvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l7l
lOlSl lvlvlvlvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l8l
l l lvlMlvlLlvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l9l
l l lvlvlvlClvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lal
l l l lvlvlvlvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lbl
l l l lvlvlvlTl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lcl
l l l lvlvlvlvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ldl
l l l l l l lmlml\l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lel
l l l l l l lmlmlRl\l l l l l l l l l l l l l lfl
l l l l l l l lmlmlml\l l l l l l l l l l l l lgl
l l l l l l l l lmlmlml\l l l l l l l l l l l lhl
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lil
[/code]

Key:
one block = 5'
[ brown areas are barricades
L= Lurik
L= Lora
C= Claude
T= Trinham
J= Jareth
M= Marko
R= Robert
M= Malaroc
Stike Force= Vance, Brend, Skazul, Onesimus, Kase
m = man at arms
v= villiager


[sblock=Rolls]
Robert's shot 
dmg = 7 

Treylor infantry: 89/90
Treylor archers: 60/60
Treylor Command: ??/?? [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 27, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] If you have everything you wished casted or are going to wait till the Treylor get within 100' to do anything post me that and I will speed up the slow advance LOL 

If you are going to fire every round then I will roll for you. The Npc's will fire every round.[/sblock]


----------



## Deskjob (Jun 27, 2010)

*Marko, Field of Battle*

*Round 3, Intv 3:*

"Switch me"  Marko pardons the soldier in front of him.  He desired the position that would bring him parallel with Loreen.  As close to the enemy as possible.  He winked at Jareth as he inched closer to the open field.

The Treylor were likely to charge the last leg of the field.  With the barricades in place, no counter charge was available.  He thought about having a few volunteers step back to create a bottle-neck at the bend?  ...but decided against it.

The wooden defenses were riddled with arrows now and heavier than ever.  He did not expect the enemy forces held the power to move them, but you never know?  "Best to hold position and let them come to you." He thought to himself.  Marko's longsword rested comfortably in his right hand.  He did his best not to grip it too hard as a nervous  soldier was apt to do.  Power came from a quick response, not tense muscles.

At this point there was little Marko could do.  He just concentrated on his stance for when the elves would finally sound the charge.

ooc: move: 6,4.  action: total defense.
ooc: Hp: 19.  Ac: 20+4.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 27, 2010)

*Trinham Speed-up*

OOC:
Trinham will take a crossbow shot each round until the Treylors get to within 140', which is Sleep range.

[sblock=OOC]
	
	



```
[b]Range:[/b]         080' 160' 240' 320'
{[b]Range Penalty:[/b]   0  -2  -4  -6
```
Therefore Range = 300'; Range Penalty = -6.

Round 2 crossbow attack, damage at 315' (1d20-1=18, 1d8=1)[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 20/20
_Protection From Arrows:_ (DR10) 40/40.

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +4, Will *3

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28, ??

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Magic Missile, Sleep
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
2 Level: (X) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 27, 2010)

Malaroc takes in the defenders, noting that they are a mix of the villagers, men at arms and another sparse gathering of more seasoned warriors.  His morningstar in hand, he flexes his gauntlets; their spikes not impeding his range of motion in the least.  

"Should you be injured, stay close to me until we close to melee."

Choosing to simply stay alert, Malaroc, known to those that know him as 'Mal', waits, biding his time.

[sblock=Speed Up]
Mal is going to keep his Vigor aura up, to allow the defenders the best chance against these arrows.  Should they hit, then at least those with large wounds can heal a little.  Will keep this aura up until melee.

Question - Does this manor have a large stable?  Is so, how many horses would there be.  Just brainstorming, to see if a stampeded them into the heart of the attackers would allow them to be split, and the defenders could have some decent surprise for them.[/sblock]


----------



## Gondsman (Jun 27, 2010)

Deciding it is better to take advantage of the long approach and get a few shots off, Lurik imbues his bow with arcane power and makes his shots, the final one staring into the eyes of his target, but hitting the barrier instead.  With the enemy at the wall, his contributions are less than helpful with a meager dagger, so he lets a villager to the wall and blesses this companions efforts, fueling them with divine strength. 

[sblock=ooc]Given that they most likely moved only another 30 feet that places them at 285 feet.  which means, if they continue at that pace, that they have a good 10 rounds before they close to melee.  I'll go ahead and cast magic weapon now, next round start firing.  that should give me 9 shots before they reach the barrier.  the final round of that progression places them within the 30ft range of pbs.  Firing at the front rank of soldiers, with the bonus from the spell, the first two rounds I attack at -2(d8+1dm), then the next 4 rounds at +0(d8+1dm), 2 rounds at +2(d8+1dm), 2 rounds (including the first round with them at the wall, the last of the spell) at +3(d8+2dm) Looks like i just wasted all ten shots.  after the last shot I'll cast bless.[/sblock]
[sblock=stat block]
	
	



```
Init  [URL="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2567723/"]20[/URL]
HP [COLOR=Green]11/11[/COLOR]
AC  [COLOR=White]15[/COLOR]/[COLOR=DarkOrange]19[/COLOR] = [COLOR=White]10 + 1 (dex) + 4 (spell)[/COLOR] [COLOR=DarkOrange]+4   (cover)[/COLOR]

[B]Weapon          Attack     Damage     Critical    Range[/B]
Longbow         +1[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]+1[/COLOR]     1d8[COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]+1[/COLOR]     x3       100ft   20/20arrows    
Dagger          +0[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR]         1d4         19/x2
Dagger(thrown)  +1[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR]         1d4[COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR]     19/x2      10ft
   [COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1 Bless 0/10 r[/COLOR]
   [COLOR=Lime]+1 within 30ft (PBS)[/COLOR]
   [COLOR=Yellow]+1 Magic Weapon 10/10 r[/COLOR]

Saves
F +3    R +3    W +5[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1 (fear)[/COLOR]

Spells
Wiz L1 [COLOR=Gray]Mage Armor[/COLOR]
Cl  L0 2xcreate water 
Cl  L1  Bless, Magic Weapon

Scrolls
[COLOR=DimGray]Creation (cl8)[/COLOR], Cure Light Wounds (cl5),
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Jun 28, 2010)

Claude pulls out his bow and mutters a prayer to himself as he pulls back the the first arrow. He adjusts the bow ofr trajectory and then fires, trusting in his instincts and faith to guide the arrow into his foes.

[sblock]
If you could just roll the attacks for Claude for the next rounds that would be greatly appreciated. His attacks are at a +6 and damage is what it would be for a regular longbow, 1d8
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 29, 2010)

The next minute in your lives seemed like the longest you have ever experienced. Watching for stray arrows that make it over the barricade, or shotting at the advancing shield wall, you seem drained and yet you know this is only the begining.

The Treylor are close now and soon they will be at the walls around them and then you will see the enemy face to face. Vance shouts from horseback, "That is good enough," he then nods to Brend, and the cleric moves to the edge of the gathered villiagers.

_{{Mis na te'Devolin}} _he chants and passes a hand above all present. The divine light and power of Devolin passes through each person present and blesses them.

Then he says to Skazul, "Now my friend the spell now."

Lifting his arms, as Brend joins the strike force, Skazul utters in the language of magic. _{{Tis do lin, Ruloy ruloy. Erveita do lin.}} _

Then the mages hands start to disappear and then his raised arms as if a dome of invisiblity were falling over him. It engulfs Vance and the other's in the strike force as it works it's way to the ground. Before he disappears completely Vance says to all "Victory to Harkon! Victory to it's Defenders!!"

The sound of horses running off is strong and then it stops aburptly as if some spell has silenced them. The stike force is on it's way, The Treylor are advancing how long do they need before they can complete their mission?


[sblock=OOC]
Brend casts bless ends round 908, wish Skazul had mass Bear's Endurance LOL.

Roll Lookup

Trinham hit twice, Claude once, robert once and a men at arms had a hit.
This was advancemet for six rounds and the Treylor are now 135' from the barricades. and it is Round 8

Roll Lookup
Roll Lookup
Roll Lookup
Roll Lookup

IC only lets you roll 50 dice at a time so this is two hundred shots from the elves and they hit 7 times.

15% chance one pc hit = 21 and or it would have been Claude
Roll Lookup

PC damage = 3 dead 2 wounded
Roll Lookup

Elves cause wounds to three villiagers (protected from death by aura) and wound two men at arms on each flank.
Roll Lookup 

Just need to know what Lora does those rounds?

Top of Round 9 I think Marko is first in INIT let me know any ready actions or delaying actions also. [/sblock]


----------



## Gondsman (Jun 29, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]I still have 4 rounds of arrow shots left, and then I'll hold the bless until Brend's ends(what level is he casting at btw so we know duration) Looks like i just gained a cLw sacrifice[/sblock]


----------



## Deskjob (Jun 30, 2010)

*Marko, Field of Battle*

*Round 9:*

Marko prepares to attack the closest opponent as soon as they come in range of his sword.

ooc:  ready action: attack vs. adjacent movement.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 30, 2010)

Gripping his morningstar in hand, and his dagger in the other, Mal simply waits, watching the rain of arrows as they come down each attack.  Sensing the others preparing for the fight about to be had, Mal can see that his aura is not going to waste.  Yet, how long would it last?

He prepares to change his aura once the foes are within melee, yet he doubts if it would be the best course of action.  Deciding that a good defense was an even better offense, he hopes he can keep his auras in check for what was soon to come.

[sblock=Auras]
Mal will READY his aura to switch to that of ENERGY.  Hopefully this will trigger when they have already taken their readied actions, and should go into effect once an attacker makes his melee attack.  2 points acid damage to any foe that attacks anyone within 30' of Mal with melee attacks.  He is unsure of his initiative, or when he would go, so readied action is best.[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jun 30, 2010)

Lora gripped her weapon and checked the scrolls she had tucked away in her pouch. Rainbow Pattern was a poweful spell, and not suited for melee combat when it could very well affect Lora's comrades. The girl waited until the enemy reached the required distance, and produced the scorll, a tiny crystal prism and a piece of phosphor. She placed her hand on the parchment and concentrated on the prism, light erupting from her eyes, shifting trough the optical device and igniting the phosphor with a luminous flash.

Above the advancing Treylor troops a ball of rainbow like colours appeared in an instant, mezmerizing to the eye and humming with a trance-inducing monotonous sound, like a giant bumblebee. "HOLD YOUR FIRE!" the girl yelled, whle still fixating her eyes on the spell effect. "ONLY ATTACK THOSE WHO RESIST THE SPELL AND ADVANCE FORWARD!"

Lora had to concentrate, but being in the middle of her allies and behind the cover of the makeshaft wall she was comfortable, plus she had added those handy protection spells to the mix. *"Time to follow the pretty light, boys."* she thought, as she made the sphere slowly circle around so that he group of Elves just move in a circular motion behind it.

[sblock]Well now or never is the time to use this, and since Lora is a figther/mage by lvl 8 the DC for this spell will have dropped from that for a pure caster, so she might as well use the scroll now.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jun 30, 2010)

Jareth notes the timing of the arrow barrages. Focus-fire, simultaneous shots… Well-trained enemies. How would his men-at-arms stand up? _Well, let’s find out_.

The duskblade stands behind the barrier, his chain gripped tight in one hand, idly swinging from the other. ”They’ll be trying to flank us around the barricade. I want four men on the line,” he commands, indicating the four closest soldiers, “me and the suicide in between, the rest of you behind us. Front-line, try to focus on defense. Back-line, try to reach past and knock enemy strikes off-target, without messing up ours. When they start to come around, I want you to form up. If one of you gets injured, step back and let someone from the back take your place. Now, ready those weapons. We’ve got Treylor to kill. ”


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 1, 2010)

Trinham shoots crossbow bolts at the approaching Treylor troops until they are within range of one of his new spells. He throws a pince of sand in the air and mutters an arcane phrase, {{somniffero}}. However nothing happens. Taken by surprised, he hastily suppresses a curse, remembering that Lora doesn't like swearing and not wanting to annoy the girl now that they are back on speaking terms.

To the rest of the world, it appears that Trinham's spell has bounced and dazed him, has he is standing motionless glaring into space. In reality, Trinham's mind is racing. He knows that his spell worked correctly but if felt like it just slid off the elf's mind. The way this happened somehow felt familiar and his thoughts flashed from one thing to another, until he suddenly remembered something that Archimedes had told him. Like a lot of Archimedes' teaching, it did not make much sense at the time. Now, however, it make perfect sense and Trinham can see how; if he pushed just here, applied pressure here and pull in this direction; he can morph his sleep spell into something much more useful to the current circumstances. The question is should he. Having no time to think he just does.

Trinham's thoughts returned to the present and he sees that only a few seconds had passed and the Treylor are still marching towards the barricade. Trinham goes back to shooting crossbow bolts.

[sblock=OOC]Cast _Sleep_ at 125'. When this fails change _sleep_ for _Color Spray_[/sblock][sblock=OOC]
	
	



```
[b]Range:[/b]         080' 160' 240' 320'
{[b]Range Penalty:[/b]   0  -2  -4  -6
```
Therefore Range = 300'; Range Penalty = -6.

Round 2 crossbow attack, damage at 315' (1d20-1=18, 1d8=1)[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 20/20
_Protection From Arrows:_ (DR10) 40/40.

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'Sleep
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +4, Will *3

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28, ??

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Magic Missile, Color Spray
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (X) (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
2 Level: (X) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 6, 2010)

*End of Round 9*

Spells and arrows fly as the battle is truly joined. When the rainbow like light touches the center group of elves, the arrows stop. The Treylor advance ahead but not unaware that a lot of their men have stayed behind stupified. And ranks close to fill in holes that opened up. 

The elven horn calls three quick shrills flowed by a low flat blow. Then the woods to either side of the clearing erupt as the bowmen run down the sides of the field. Clearly they were givin a signal to help the infantry with this new threat of magic.

The group at the barricades settles behind their defenses and keep at it with thier weapons trying to stop as many Treylor as they can before they reach the wall. Arrows and bolts fly into the enemy with little effect.

Claude fitting another arrow to his bow is approached by a villiager with an excited look on his face. He approaches Claude cautiously as if he fears the Reygurian will grow another head at any moment or perhaps burn the man to the ground with a mere look.

"Mi...mi.. mi'lord," he says and then gulps. "The wall she won't stay up much longer, the weight of the arrows and all you see." He turns to look at the wall along with Claude and a few people around them. It sways a little and you see villiagers holding onto boards to keep it upright. "What should we do?"

[sblock=Combat]

*All party memebers and defenders under effect from Bless spell, which ends on round 908.*


```
[U]Character                            AC   HP   In hand/Condition[/U]
Claude                               17   29   ??/none
Lurik                                [COLOR=royalblue]15[/COLOR]   11   l.bow/mage armor(ends round 600)
Marko                                [COLOR=white]20[/COLOR]    [COLOR=darkorange]19[/COLOR]   ??/none
Jareth                               16   25   chain/none
Lora                                 [COLOR=royalblue]22[/COLOR]   20   ??/mage armor(ends round 600);shield (ends round 42)
Trinham                              15   20   c.bow/pro arrows(ends 40/40 or round 2,400)
Malaroc                              17   12   m.star&dagger/aura=vigor
```
[/sblock]

l0l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l9lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnllplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l1l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l2l
l l l l l l l lmlmlmlml/l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l3l
l l l l l l l lmlJlml/l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l4l
l l l l l l lmlMlml/l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l5l
l l l l l l lmlml/l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l6l
l l l lvlvlvlvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l7l
l l lvlvlvlvlLl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l8l
l l l lvlvlvlvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l9l
l l l lvlvlvlvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lal
l l lvlMlvlLlvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lbl
l l lvlvlvlClvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lcl
l l l lvlvlvlvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ldl
l l l lvlvlvlTl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lel
l l l lvlvlvlvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lfl
l l l l l l lmlml\l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lgl
l l l l l l lmlmlRl\l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lfl
l l l l l l l lmlmlml\l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lhl
l l l l l l l l lmlmlml\l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lil
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ljl
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lkl


Key:
one block = 5'
[ brown areas are barricades
L= Lurik
L= Lora
C= Claude
T= Trinham
J= Jareth
M= Marko
R= Robert
M= Malaroc
m = man at arms
v= villiager


[sblock=Rolls/Notes]
Question @ Deskjob, Which sword do you have ready the one you purchased or the Treylorian sword you were givin?

Caster lvl check for Lora:
[http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2592446/] 1d20+4 = 21 [/url]
Treylorian saves
[http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2592449/] 18 effected [/url]
Robert and NPC bow shots
[http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2592483/] all miss [/url]

Treylor distance from barricades: 105'
Treylor infantry: 86/90 (18 are fascinated center group)
Treylor archers: 60/60 (distance = 315')
Treylor Command: ??/?? [/sblock]


----------



## Deskjob (Jul 7, 2010)

*Round 10:*

Marko prepares to attack the closest opponent as soon as they come in range of his sword.  His mind is set.

ooc: ready action: attack vs. adjacent movement.


----------



## Gondsman (Jul 8, 2010)

[sblock]still a few rounds of my actions left my first new action will occur in round 14 Assuming a 'too heavy' wall doesn't smash me first.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 11, 2010)

*End of Round 10*

*KA-BOOM!! *

A large explosion can be heard coming from behind the Treylorian lines. It seems the strike force has engaged the enemy, and a black cloud of smoke rises from the treeline the ranks of infantry emerged from.

But still the infantry advances though some of them look behind. The archers who had started to run towards the barricades stop at the sound of the blast, watching to see if an enemy attacks from behind.

Robert has his men pull back their section of wall to keep it between them and the Treylor.

The other defenders wait for orders...

[sblock=Combat]

*All party memebers and defenders under effect from Bless spell, which ends on round 908.*


```
[U]Character                            AC   HP   In hand/Condition[/U]
Claude                               17   29   l.bow/none
Lurik                                [COLOR=royalblue]15[/COLOR]   11   l.bow/mage armor(ends round 600)
Marko                                [COLOR=white]20[/COLOR]    [COLOR=darkorange]19[/COLOR]   sword&shield/rdy action
Jareth                               16   25   chain/none
Lora                                 [COLOR=royalblue]22[/COLOR]   20   ??/mage armor(ends round 600);shield (ends round 42)
Trinham                              15   20   c.bow/pro arrows(ends 40/40 or round 2,400);rdy action
Malaroc                              17   12   m.star&dagger/aura=vigor
```
[/sblock]

l0l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l9lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnllplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l1l
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l2l
l l l l l l l lmlmlmlml/l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l3l
l l l l l l l lmlJlml/l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l4l
l l l l l l lmlMlml/l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l5l
l l l l l l lmlml/l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l6l
l l l lvlvlvlvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l7l
l l lvlvlvlvlLl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l8l
l l l lvlvlvlvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l9l
l l l lvlvlvlvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lal
l l lvlMlvlLlvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lbl
l l lvlvlvlClvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lcl
l l l lvlvlvlvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ldl
l l l lvlvlvlTl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lel
l l l lvlvlvlvl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lfl
l l l l l l lmlml[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lgl
l l l l l lmlmlRl[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lfl
l l l l l lmlmlml[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lhl
l l l l l l lmlml[l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lil
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ljl
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lkl


Key:
one block = 5'
[ brown areas are barricades
L= Lurik
L= Lora
C= Claude
T= Trinham
J= Jareth
M= Marko
R= Robert
M= Malaroc
m = man at arms
v= villiager


[sblock=Rolls/Notes]
Round 10:
Marko - ready action = attack when enemy comes in range
Lurik - fire and a miss
Lora - concentrates on spell
Claude - ponders what to do about the wall
Trinham - ready action = color spray when enemy is in range
Malaroc - wonders if he should keep his aura as is

Ok if no posts this is the best guess I can do for you. 

*Strength checks for all characters who want to keep the wall from falling early. You may also roll an aid another check for up to two viliagers if they are adjacent to you. *

Treylor distance from barricades: see map
Treylor infantry: 86/90 (18 are fascinated center group)
Treylor archers: 60/60 (distance = 195')
Treylor Command: 14/18 [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 11, 2010)

*The Further Adventures of Mogins*

Mogins crouched in the brush and sniffed the air again, it was the same scent. Like a wet dog, second worst smell next to old milk. They were close and from the sounds of it trying to sneak through the forest with a little success. The little white and orange cat made for a nearby tree ducking between it's roots and after a moment peeked up over them to see if he could catch a glimpse of what he smelled.

Nothing and it worried the cat or was that just the worry he felt coming through his master's bond. Somewhere his master was getting more anxious by the moment and right now it felt like he was more nervous than he had ever been. That helped put the cat more on edge. 

_*sniff* *sniff*_

The wind brought a new scent. It was familiar and although bad in a way undescribable (though still not as bad as old milk), Mogins knew this scent and looked for the two legger that it belonged to. Creeping out from around the tree Mogins saw him. Where had he been? Why did he have that wet dog smell mixed with his own?

Well at least Mogins now could get someone to rub his back, sneaking in the forest made for all kinds of little aches and pains. The cat walked right up to the smelly old boot and began to rub against it purring to get some attention. 

"Eh?" came the reply to the cat's affection. "Der bees unly ones cat I's no 'ikes dat?"

Suddenly distant thunder filled the air, but oddly there wasn't a dark cloud in the sky.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 11, 2010)

Trinham may not have had much battle training but he know about "someone else's problem". So he ignores the collapsing barricade and continues to fire crossbow bolts into the infantry. They are now coming into effective range, although the shield wall is still giving him problems.

[sblock=OOC]
	
	



```
[b]Range:[/b]         080' 160' 240' 320'
{[b]Range Penalty:[/b]   0  -2  -4  -6
```

1 bolt at 105'; Range Penalty = -2.
1 bolt at 75'; Range Penalty = 0.
1 bolt at 45'; Range Penalty = 0.

This should still allow Trinham's ready action of Color Spray. If not, forget the bolts[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 20/20
_Protection From Arrows:_ (DR10) 40/40.

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +4, Will *3

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28, ??

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Magic Missile, Sleep
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (X) (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
2 Level: (X) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 12, 2010)

Lora, still concentrating on the spell, could not take her eyes of the shimmering ball of colours, while she lead some of the enemies away. "Get ready to pull back once they are wthin charging distance! We don't need the barricade to fight in melee. But keep the formation!"

_*"Vance you better not betray our trust!"*_ the girl thought as she heard the explosiion, clinging her glaive as if to gain more confidence from the hard oaken shaft of the weapon.


----------



## Gondsman (Jul 14, 2010)

Lurik directs the villagers to his sides "Hold up the wall, or whatever pieces you can until just before they reach us then topple it over on the Treylor to distract them.  Then be prepared to fight!"  and finishes his attack of arrows on the invading elves.


[sblock=stat block]
	
	



```
Init  [URL="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2567723/"]20[/URL]
HP [COLOR=Green]11/11[/COLOR]
AC  [COLOR=White]15[/COLOR]/[COLOR=DarkOrange]19[/COLOR] = [COLOR=White]10 + 1 (dex) + 4 (spell)[/COLOR] [COLOR=DarkOrange]+4    (cover)[/COLOR]

[B]Weapon          Attack     Damage     Critical    Range[/B]
Longbow         +1[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]+1[/COLOR]     1d8[COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]+1[/COLOR]     x3       100ft   20/20arrows    
Dagger          +0[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR]         1d4          19/x2
Dagger(thrown)  +1[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR]          1d4[COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR]     19/x2      10ft
   [COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1 Bless 0/10 r[/COLOR]
   [COLOR=Lime]+1 within 30ft (PBS)[/COLOR]
   [COLOR=Yellow]+1 Magic Weapon 10/10 r[/COLOR]

Saves
F +3    R +3    W +5[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1 (fear)[/COLOR]

Spells
Wiz L1 [COLOR=Gray]Mage Armor[/COLOR]
Cl  L0 2xcreate water 
Cl  L1  Bless, Magic Weapon

Scrolls
[COLOR=DimGray]Creation (cl8)[/COLOR], Cure Light Wounds (cl5),
```
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 14, 2010)

*The Further Adventures of Mogins*

Although Trinham is in the midst of battle, he is vaguely aware of Moggins over their shared link. Moggins anxiety level starts to increase until, suddenly, it changes to pleasure. Trinham is not sure what to make of it and he does not really have the time to puzzle it out. Deciding that as Moggins is not worried, whatever's going on can't be serious, he goes back to shooting at the elves.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 15, 2010)

Seeing how the battle was going to play out, Mal calls out to the villager at the wall.  "I'll take that section.." as he moves to the spot, replacing the villager.  This afford him the ability to allow his aura to be used by more allies, which is going to be sorely needed at about this time...

[sblock]Switching places and moving to 6b I believe, which should be directly east of his spot now, holding the wall section now, ready to throw it towards the enemy when they are in range.  Keeping aura to Vigor, so fast healing 1 for everyone within 30 feet.  Should keep more of the villagers alive for now. 

edit - He puts his morningstar and dagger away if possible, as he moves to hold the wall section.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 16, 2010)

*End of Round 11*

_{{DARLIR'ER}}_

The word maybe in high elvish but everyone present knows the sound of a command to charge when they hear it. It helps that the Treylor break ranks and run towards the barricades at full tilt. The archers close in as well they will be on top the barricades soon. With no true leadership to help at the wall the villiagers panic and let it fall to soon. It crashes in front of the advancing elves but doesn't harm any of them. Still it will slow any advance as the wobble nail studded boards prove for difficult footing. 

On the right flank Robert and his men let off one more volley, missing as they all hurry to drop their crossbows and draw swords. The arrows and the fact that Robert had his men pull back a little save them from being overruned.

On the left flank the Treylor smash into their enemies line. Swords clash and ring as the fighting has started in earnst. 

[sblock=Combat]

*All party memebers and defenders under effect from Bless spell, which ends on round 908.*


```
[U]Character                            AC   HP   In hand/Condition[/U]
Claude                               17   29   l.bow/none
Lurik                                [COLOR=royalblue]15[/COLOR]   11   l.bow/mage armor(ends round 600)
Marko                                [COLOR=white]20[/COLOR]    [COLOR=darkorange]19[/COLOR]   sword&shield/rdy action
Jareth                               16   25   chain/none
Lora                                 [COLOR=royalblue]22[/COLOR]   20   ??/mage armor(ends round 600);shield (ends round 42)
Trinham                              15   20   c.bow/pro arrows(ends 40/40 or round 2,400);rdy action
Malaroc                              17   12   m.star&dagger/aura=vigor
```
[/sblock]

l0l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l9lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnllplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl l
l l l l l l l l l l ltltltltltl l l l l l l lalal l l l l l l l l l l l l1l
l l l l l l l l l l ltltltltltl l l l l l l l lal l l l l l l l l l l l l2l
l l l l l l l lmlmlmlmltltltltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l3l
l l l l l l l lmlJlmltltltltltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l4l
l l l l l l lmlMlmltltltltltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l5l
l l l l l l lmlml/ltltltltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l6l
l l l lvlvlvlvlxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l7l
l l lvlvlvlvlLlxlxltltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l8l
l l l lvlvlvlvlxlxltltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l9l
l l l lvlvlvlvlxlxltltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lal
l l lvlvlvlLlMlxlxltltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lbl
l l lvlvlvlClvlxlxltltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lcl
l l l lvlvlvlvlxlxltltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ldl
l l l lvlvlvlTlxlxl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lel
l l l lvlvlvlvlxlxltltltltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lfl
l l l l l l lmlml[ltltltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lgl
l l l l l lmlmlRl[ltltltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lfl
l l l l l lmlmlml[ltltltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lhl
l l l l l l lmlml[ltltltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lil
l l l l l l l l l ltltltltltl l l l l l l l l lal l l l l l l l l l l l ljl
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lalal l l l l l l l l l l lkl


Key:
one block = 5'
[ brown areas are barricades
brown x's is were wall fell and is now difficult terrian
L= Lurik
L= Lora
C= Claude
T= Trinham
J= Jareth
M= Marko
R= Robert
M= Malaroc
m = man at arms
v = villiager
t = treylor
a = treylorian archer 


[sblock=Rolls/Notes]
First Jareth gets an AoO at 9,5 then after that use the combat rules to figure out the combat will help you this first time out 

Marko is up first. Their are 6 men at arms (two who may only aid another) so he gets one of the aiders and two of the attackers. Marko is not adjacent to any Treylor so he may move and attack, or aid another *(Something important and not in the Mass rules I think is: You may take over an allied NPC's square. Like giving them an order and they move out of the way and you move in.)*

Ok after Marko and his men go all the Treylor go (there are 8 total -unless Jareth kills one with his AoO- so Deskjob rolls for four (three if one is dead beforehand). Don't worry about causauties I will take care of that and the wounded. 

Then it is Jareth's turn he has an aider (you may aid a man at arms or a PC) and two men at arms. (Do not worry if the Treylor kill alot of men at arms on their turn I will take into account casualties just roll your max and if some were actually dead I will let you know.) And then the last four Treylor go.

The attack allies 1 in 3 times rule does not come into effect do to current postioning after men fall and more Treylor advance it will. If 9,5 is not killed by an AoO he should attack Jareth.

*IMPORTANT!! the Treylor charged this round so please take those modifiers into effect.*


NPC stats 
Mass combat rules 
Treylor distance from barricades: see map
Treylor infantry: 86/90 (18 are fascinated center group)
Treylor archers: 60/60 (distance = 75')
Treylor Command: 14/18 [/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 16, 2010)

Lora clenched her teeth as her heart pounded like a blacksmith's hammer upon hot iron. *thump* *thump* *thump* *thump*, she could hear the blood pumping in her ears better then the commotion around her. Her hands were strong on the glaive, gripping with a steady force, as she waited for the enemy to approach within her reach.

"HOLD THE LINE!" The girl shouted as she raised her weapon in waiting of the frst Elf to come to his doom.

[sblock]Lora readies vs approach, she has 10' reach. 1d20+5=10, 1d10=9. They probably have more than 10 AC though...

HP:20, AC:22, AB: +5

*0 level:* Daze, Light, Message, Dancing Lights
*1  level:* Shield, Mage Armor, Benign Transposition x 2
*2 level:*  Glitterdust, Ray of Stupidity x 2[/sblock]


----------



## Deskjob (Jul 17, 2010)

*Marko, Round 12*

Marko aids his allies as the elven forces charge.

[sblock=Combat]
*Round 12 Actions*

Marko  :Aid  Another  .(75-85)  .Ac+2
Ally 1  :Attack  .(94-A4)  .14vs16  .miss  .0 damage
Ally 2  :Attack  .(85-96)  .16vs16  .hit  .7 damage
Ally 3  :Aid  Another  .(76-85)  .Ac+2

Enemy 1  :Charge  .(A4-94)  .7vs17  .miss  .0 damage
Enemy 2  :Charge  .(A5-94)  .8vs17  .miss  .0 damage


*Round 12 Aftermath*

Enemy (96) Hp 0[/sblock]


----------



## Gondsman (Jul 17, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Looks like the round that included the charge is the one you were talking about having those other guys go in, so I'm posting for the next round.  Unfortunately for me, even the drop in AC from the charge and the bonus from the bless spell that I didn't expect, don't allow any of my bow attacks to hit.  My last shot takes place in the next round, so I'm just going to post for the villagers.

Also, since my created wall seems to have been ignored, I've placed it back on my list as unused.

I figure, if the Treylor advance in the block without spreading out, the villager in 6-7 aids the one in 6-8 for defense, and 6-8 and 6-9 attack Treylor in the respective column 7 squares.

villagers
8 then 9 no hits

Treylor (I would assume that the next rank aids the front rank in attack so treylor in squares 7-8,9 attack)
Aid another AC +3v10 no dice
Aid another Attack 8 then 9 +4v10 success
Attack 8 then 9 +6v11 both hit

Aftermath
Villagers
6-8  3 hp
6-9  0 hp

If my attempt at this mass combat thing is wrong, cool, I'm just guessing and following DJ's example
[/sblock]
Once again switching places with the villager behind him, Lurik fires off his last shot and tells his villagers to ready attacks for when the first group of soldiers makes their way through the wall wreckage.

[sblock=stat block]
	
	



```
Init  [URL="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2567723/"]20[/URL]
HP [COLOR=Green]11/11[/COLOR]
AC  [COLOR=White]15[/COLOR]/[COLOR=DarkOrange]19[/COLOR] = [COLOR=White]10 + 1 (dex) + 4 (spell)[/COLOR] [COLOR=DarkOrange]+4    (cover)[/COLOR]

[B]Weapon          Attack     Damage     Critical    Range[/B]
Longbow         +1[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]+1[/COLOR]     1d8[COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Yellow]+1[/COLOR]     x3       100ft   20/20arrows    
Dagger          +0[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR]         1d4          19/x2
Dagger(thrown)  +1[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR]          1d4[COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR]     19/x2      10ft
   [COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1 Bless 0/10 r[/COLOR]
   [COLOR=Lime]+1 within 30ft (PBS)[/COLOR]
   [COLOR=Yellow]+1 Magic Weapon 10/10 r[/COLOR]

Saves
F +3    R +3    W +5[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1 (fear)[/COLOR]

Spells
Wiz L1 [COLOR=Gray]Mage Armor[/COLOR]
Cl  L0 2xcreate water 
Cl  L1  Bless, Magic Weapon

Scrolls
 Cure Light Wounds (cl5), Minor Creation (cl8)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 18, 2010)

Jareth's face takes on a grim countenance as the Treylor finally advance. With the extra reach granted him by his chosen weapon, he tries to catch the charging foes by a lash of his chain. The whipping weapon slices the soldier's chest open and he falls to the ground, clutching the bloody wound.

[sblock=OOC]
Describing the killing AoO, since you gave us their HPs and ACs.  

Jareth has Combat Reflexes, so I'm rolling 3 AoOs, if other foes provoked. And I forgot Bless in the rolls... So add 1 to the attacks, please.
AoO 1, 2 and 3, in order: 19 for 8; 17 for 11; 14 for 10.

If AoO 2 is actually performed and hits, Jareth gets a free trip attempt from the Knock-Down feat. Trip (opposed by STR or DEX, whichever is higher) and follow-up attack from Improved Trip: 21 trip, 26 attack (nat 20) for 9 damage;
Crit threat, roll confirm: 14 for extra 6. Again, Bless was NOT factored into these rolls. And it's up to you if you consider the guy prone for the Improved Trip crit threat (if he's prone, it crits). If there even is an AoO 2. And from now on, if you could just roll my AoOs, that would be great HM.

Jareth AC 16 HP 25/25
Spells, Caster Level 3. Arcane Channeling available.
Spells per day: 4/4
Lvl 0 Spells: Touch of Fatigue, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Disrupt Undead
Lvl 1 Spells: Color Spray, Shocking Grasp, Burning Hands, True Strike
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 18, 2010)

As soon as the Treylor begin to charge, Trinham drops his bow and readies his new spell. Originally intending to wait until the front rank is 10' away, then _Colour Spray_s the elves directly in front of him. he finds that they seem to be avoiding him. Instead he adjusts his aim, to catch the Traylors on his left. Then, without waiting to seen what happens, he draws his Longsword and waits for the enemy to attack.

[sblock=OOC]*Standard Action:* Centre _Colour Spray_ on d7.
*Move Action:* Draw Weapon.[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 20/20
_Protection From Arrows:_ (DR10) 40/40.

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +4, Will *3

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28, ??

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Magic Missile, Sleep
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (X) (X) (_) (_) (_) (_)
2 Level: (X) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Scratched_back (Jul 18, 2010)

*Enter, stage north *

Scratching his stubbled chin with a grubby fingernail, Elms stared out of his hiding place in the tree line at the battle unfolding before him. To his right was a ramshackle barricade manned by men that didn't look much like soldiers to him, and to his left were Elves. Lots of elves. "What've you walked into here, Elmsy?" he whispered to himself. 

He had been waiting here, in this exact spot, for almost twenty minutes now, but patience wasn't a problem for a man like Elms. He'd lost track of how many times the Grand Church of the Pentacle had sent him on errands requiring amazing patience. "Don't touch him, Elmsy. Stick to him like stink on a pig and let every word fall into your lug-hole, Elmsy, but don't touch him." the man muttered bitterly. Without realising it, he had begun to gingerly feel around the burn on the back of his hand. He looked down at it, almost a week old now and still raw and angry, the brand of the Grand Church stared back at him. He spat into the dirt to the right of him, his mood worsening quickly.

"Come here, ask these nice people some nice questions, job's a good'n. Now look at this mess." He scowled at the fierce melee going on in front of his eyes. Suddenly, three elven archers dashed forwards, seemingly for a better vantage point, and stopped not thirty feet away from him! "Well bugger me! It's like it was meant to be..."

Grinning to himself, Elms silently pulls a shortsword from its oiled scabbard and detaches a bolas from the strap on his belt. Narrowing his eyes, he looks the three archers up and down attempting to discern if they carry any other weapons before he makes his decision.

[sblock=Actions]Draw weapons.
Visually check archers for weapons (or anything extraordinary).

Spot check. (1d20+6=11)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 18, 2010)

[sblock=Spot] You see the other 27 elves amongst the trees alsp running to join the melee.  Those three on the map are just the ones who have reached that area, the rest are behind and off the map. [/sblock]


----------



## Scratched_back (Jul 19, 2010)

A slight strangled noise escapes Elms' throat as he realises the seriousness of his situation. "Face first into a bloody wasp's nest, Elmsy! Keep your bloody eyes open!" he scalds himself.

Quietly sliding his shortsword back into its scabbard, Elms rises from his prone position on his belly to a crouch and starts to stalk his way towards the northern end of the barricade. "No time for messing around in the trees, time to stand and fight. Well... good. It's been a while anyway."

[sblock=Actions] *Moving from my hiding spot in the northern tree line towards the northern tip of the fight at the barricade, where Jareth and Marko are.*

Assuming there's a lot of yelling, screaming, clash of metal on metal and so on, I won't slow myself by moving silently, but I will remain hidden until I get close.

Hide. (1d20+9=23)[/sblock]

[Sblock=HM]Can you put me on the map wherever is appropriate and slot me into the initiative order either where you think is appropriate, or make a roll for me when the time comes? (Init: +2).[/Sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 20, 2010)

Jareth sees blood. Not for the first time, but this blood comes from intelligent foes, foes truly trying to kill him, and foes he killed instead. Foes he has wished to face for months. Foes he hates!

He pulls the front soldier back and takes the man’s place, calling on the teachings of Tharivol and the rage in his heart, focusing it into a pure, blazing extension of his own hatred for these pointy-eared murderers, loosing it into their faces!

At the same time, his allied soldiers strike out after the gout of flame, another reaching forward and trying to help protect their leader.

The enemy soldiers try to take advantage of the opening and attack the front-line and the apparent mage.

[sblock=OOC and Rolls]
Jareth trades places with the man-at-arms in front of him and casts Burning Hands defensively. It should catch the enemies in front of him in a 15-foot cone (catching somewhere between 5 and 9 targets; depends on how big the cone is at the far end). I’ll roll 9 Reflex saves anyway…
Concentration check (DC 16) and damage, Reflex save DC 14 for half: 28 and 5.
Enemy Reflex saves: 6 success, 3 fails.

Two men-at-arms attack, I don’t know exactly who they are targeting… Whatever enemy is right in front of them… And one aids Jareth on defense. I think…
Attacks: 11 for 4 dam; 23 (nat 19) for 10 dam; 13 Aid Another.

Enemy attacks (unknown targets, some may be at 0 HP): 17 for 4 dam; 9 and 8 attacks miss.

Jareth AC 18 (temp. 16 normal), HP 25/25
Spells, Caster Level 3. Arcane Channeling available.
Spells per day: 4/4
Lvl 0 Spells: Touch of Fatigue, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Disrupt Undead
Lvl 1 Spells: Color Spray, Shocking Grasp, Burning Hands, True Strike

And if Jareth gets any chances for AoOs, he will take them. 3 AoOs (Combat Reflexes), 1d20+6 for 2d4+4 damage. Basically, if he hits, he drops them. It is really hard for me to understand these Mass Combat rules… :sigh:
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 21, 2010)

*End of Round 12*

The Treylor use their superior numbers to try and surround the flanks of the defenders. It isn't long before both man and elf are screaming and dying.

The clashes on the right flank goes poorly as the archers let loose just before the defenders can step into melee and give them harder targets to shoot at. Robert out of his element, misses but takes it in stride as he knows these elf bastard's won't win. The men-at-arms give as good as they got, losing a man but taking down a few Treylor along the way.

The clash of steel the screams of rage and pain, the moans of the dying. The smell of blood and sweat, (of burning flesh if you are on the left flank). Bright colors whirling around if you are on the right. All these things assault your senses as you fight for survival, the only thing you can think of is how long can hold out, how long do you need to hold out.

[sblock=Combat]

*All party memebers and defenders under effect from Bless spell, which ends on round 908.*


```
[U]Character                            AC   HP   In hand/Condition[/U]
Claude                               17   29   l.bow/none
Lurik                                [COLOR=royalblue]15[/COLOR]   11   l.bow/mage armor(ends round 600)
Marko                                [COLOR=white]20[/COLOR]   [COLOR=darkorange]19[/COLOR]   sword&shield/none
Jareth                               [COLOR=royalblue]18[/COLOR]   [COLOR=orange]19[/COLOR]   chain/none
Lora                                 [COLOR=royalblue]22[/COLOR]   20   glaive/mage armor(ends round 600);shield (ends round 42)
Trinham                              15   [COLOR=orange]14[/COLOR]   c.bow/pro arrows(ends 40/40 or round 2,400)
Malaroc                              17    [COLOR=orange]9[/COLOR]   none/aura=vigor
Elms                                 16   10   shortsword/none
```
[/sblock]

l0l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l9lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnllplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl l
l l l l l lEl l l l l l l l l l l l l lalalalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l1l
l l l l l l ltltltltltltltltl l l l lalalalalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l2l
l l l l l l ltlmlmlmlmltltltl l l l l lalalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l3l
l l l l l l l lmlmlJltltltltltl l l l lalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l4l
l l l l l l lmlMlmltltltltl l l l l lalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l5l
l l l l l l l lmlml ltltl l l l l l l lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l6l
l l l l l lvlvlvlvl ltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l7l
l l l l lvlLlvlvlvltltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l8l
l l l l l lvl lvlxltltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l9l
l l l lvlvlvlvltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lal
l l lvlvlvlLlMltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lbl
l l lvlvlvlCl ltltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lcl
l l l lvlvlvl ltltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ldl
l l l lvlvlvlTltltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lel
l l l l lvlvlvlxlxltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lfl
l l l l l l l lmlml ltltl l l l l l l lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lgl
l l l l l l l lmlRltltltl l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lfl
l l l l l l l lmlml ltltl l l l l l lalalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l lhl
l l l l l l l l lmltltltl l l l l l l lalalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l lil
l l l l l l ltltltltltl l l l l l l l l lalalalal l l l l l l l l l l l ljl
l l l l l l l ltltltl l l l l l l l l l l lalalalal l l l l l l l l l l lkl


Key:
one block = 5'

brown x's is were wall fell and is now difficult terrian
L= Lurik
L= Lora
C= Claude
T= Trinham
J= Jareth
M= Marko
R= Robert
M= Malaroc
E= Elms
m = man at arms
m = wounded man at arms
v = villiager
t = treylor
t = wounded treylor
t = charged treylor
a = treylorian archer 


[sblock=Rolls/Notes]
Elms Init: 1d20=2 = 8 
save vs color spray DC15 21,16 
AoO from viiliagers = killed one advancing treylor 
Right flank archers = 5 hits, 1 possible crit 
Crit = confirmed 
Left flank men-at-arms 1 hit, dmg=5 
Treylor left flank attacks = 4 hits, dmg tba 
Possible crit on Jareth = confirmed 
Total damage for Jareth = 6 pts. 
Villiagers down the middle = 2 hits, both possible crits 
Crits = no crits 
Treylor in the center = lots of hits 
Most notable hit Malaroc for 3 and Trinham for 6 pts of damage, and killed 5 villiagers
Men-at-arms right flank = 2 hits, 2 dead 
Treylor right flank = 2hits, 1 dead 
Robert = possible two misses 
Treylor aid another = successful means Robert missed
Malaroc round 12 action = misses 

NPC Stats 

Treylor infantry: 82/90 (18 are advancing next round spell has worn off)
Treylor archers: 60/60 
Treylor Command: 12/18 [/sblock]

[sblock=PC actions]
Round 12
Lora attack with glaive = miss
Claude = aid another (defense) 
Marko = aid another(defense)
Lurik = fires bow misses
Elms = charge (not resolved)
Malaroc = swing and a miss
Jareth = casts burning hands
Trinham = casts color spray
[/sblock]


----------



## Scratched_back (Jul 21, 2010)

Glancing across the collapsed barricade one last time, Elms' eyes pass over the look of desperation on the face of common folk as they desperately attempt to ward away blows from Treylor soldiers, the elves snarling as they push their line forward. In a sudden burst of anger and adrenaline, Elms pounced from his hiding place amongst the trees and, spittle flying from his mouth as he hurled himself towards the closest Treylor soldier.

"For the CHUUUUUUUUUUUURCH!"

Later, Elms would ask himself why, of all the words and emotions hurtling through his mind, he chose that one to scream for.

[SBlock=Actions.]Charge closest soldier and attack.
Charging swing and damage on closest Treylor soldier. (1d20+11=16, 1d6+2=5)
[/SBlock]The Elf hadn't been expecting an attack from the tree line and his feet were planted firmly towards a wounded Man-at-arms, but Elms underestimated the soldier's reflexes. The thrust of his shortsword was avoided by mere inches as his opponent deftly sidestepped, leaving Elms dangerously off balance.
[SBlock=OOC.]Changed from a hit to a miss, will take better care with my maths in future![/Sblock]


----------



## Scratched_back (Jul 22, 2010)

*Elms - Round 13*

Recovering his balance as quickly as possible, Elms takes control of his temper and swings again at the Treylor soldier directly in front of him.[SBlock=Actions.]Standard attack on closest soldier (flanking). (1d20+7=15, 1d6+2=8)[/SBlock]Now fully aware of Elms' presence on the battlefield, the Elf had turned to engage him and the thrust from the Elms' shortsword was deflected by the soldier's shield.

Setting his jaw with grim determination, Elms realises that having not made use of his advantage, he now has a real fight on his hands.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 22, 2010)

Jareth clutches the wound the enemy soldier gives him, near the collarbone, but thankfully not deep enough to be life-threatening. At least, not yet.

He hears someone roaring something in the distance, but is too focused on the fight in front of him to do anything more. He flicks his chain out, the tip snapping whip-like at the foe’s open face. The spike at the end of the chain links flies into the Treylor’s eye-socket as Jareth yanks it out and snaps it clean before readying himself for another opponent!

Meanwhile, the soldier behind tries to bring his shield and protect Jareth’s flank, much good it did for the last strike, but it isn’t quite far enough forward. At the same time, another man-at-arms attacks, but only catches well-trained Treylor shield.

[sblock=OOC and Rolls]
Jareth simply attacks.
Attack: 26, possible crit, 9 damage..
Confirmed: 20 for 7 extra.. Grand total of 16 to someone with, at most, 3 HP left…

Man-at-arms attacks, while one tries to Aid Another for Jareth. Both Fail. Losers…

And HM, don’t forget the guys who failed the Burning Hands save cannot do any Standard actions, thanks to being at 0 HP.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deskjob (Jul 23, 2010)

*Marko, Round 13*

Marko fights forward, deeper into the skirmish.  His long dark hair whips around his face as he inches forward.  His round steel shield glitters in defense and his black garments fade to a bloody brown.  His polished longsword is seen smashing against his foes as the battle ensues.  He is fighting now, and time stands still...

[sblock=Combat]
*Round 13 Combat*

Marko  :Move  .(75-85)  :Attack  .(85-95)  .18vs18  .hit  .8 damage
Ally 1  :Move  .(85-75)  :Aid Marko  .(75-85)  .+2ac
Ally 2  :Move  .(65-64)  :Attack  .(64-63)  .10vs18  .miss  .0 damage

*Round 13 Aftermath*

Marko85:  22 Ac
Enemy95:  0 hp
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 23, 2010)

Seeing his spell fizzle without any obvious effect, Trinham starts to get disheartened. He knows that the spell worked properly, unlike the sleep, but the elves seemed to just shrug it off. To him this means that elves are highly resistant to magic. At the same time the Treylor's armour indicate that they are even harder to hit than he is and the fact that their last attack was so devastating, means that they are better fighters than he is. Trinham resigns himself to the fact that he is going to die but is determined to take as many of the enemy as possible with him. He just hopes that Moggins will be alright.

Deciding to keep his spells until things become critical, Trinham makes a concerted attack against the elf in from of him but his opponent manages to raise his shield in time to intercept his strike. At the same time the villager on his right supports him by attacking the same elf. Unfortunately he his totally off balance and his attack goes wild. Meanwhile the villager behind him, who is supposed to watch his back becomes distracted.

[sblock=HM]Is this what you had in mind with the Mass Combat rules?[/sblock][sblock=Rolls]Trinham's Attack, Damage. Villager's Attack, Damage, Villager's Aid Another. (1d20+4=14, 1d8+1=5, 1d20+2=6, 1d6+1=6, 1d20+2=4)[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 14/20
_Protection From Arrows:_ (DR10) 40/40.

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +4, Will *3

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28, ??

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Magic Missile, Sleep
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (X) (X) (_) (_) (_) (_)
2 Level: (X) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 26, 2010)

Taking the wound with stoic resolve, Mal's eyes narrow at the Treylor attacker.  "My turn.." he mutters intent on taking out this foe and any others in his way.  Preferring to go for as many attacks as possible, he calls back to the villager to his side.  "Hit him high..."  

Mal then aims at the foes exposed areas, striking out with two quick punches of his favored spiked gauntlets.  He liked to travel lightly, and fight lightly as well.  He aims for the Treylor in front of him, hoping to clear a path in the foes.  Attack/Dmg Treylor 7b first (1d20=10, 1d4+2=6)  The blow goes wide, as he tries to follow it up with another quick punch from the left.  Unfortunately, the foes are too well trained for his futile attempts to beat them down.  Attack/Dmg Treylor 7b again (1d20=6, 1d4+1=5)

Resigning to hoping that the villager can have more luck, he watches as the villager strikes out with his own weapon.  Attack/Dmg Treylor 7b again (1d20=6, 1d4+1=5) Yet, this was not going as planned, as the Treylor show their military advantage, their shield and armor far more effective then he had hoped for.

"Fine, let's see how you like the taste of this." he mutters, switching his aura to that of Energy.  The healing was helping, but it mattered not, as the foes were too many.  Hopefully this would deter them quicker...

[sblock]Man, Mal is so ineffective!  Just note that everyone that went down so far has been stabilized, due to his Vigor Aura, so at least nobody is still bleeding out.  Now, since the tides have turned, Mal is switching aura to ENERGY.  So, ALL Treylor within that are attacking with melee against allies within 30' take 2 points acid damage per attack until Mal's next turn, where he might switch it back to Vigor to stabilize more allies if needed.[/sblock]


----------



## Gondsman (Jul 26, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]So if I read that right, now I'm just posting for me and the villagers.  move the rear one up, no AoO for just moving into the position, and they both go full defensive +4 AC

villagers
Total Defense +4 AC (15)

I figure my Heal bonus is high enough to justify knowing that the wound recently sustained by the villager is not killing but is enough to knock him out of the fight, as well as tie on a quick bandage.

Aftermath
Villagers
6-8  3 hp  15AC
6-9 5 hp  15AC

*I just noticed that the two villagers I command are no longer on the front line, so we will see what happens, eventually they will be front line, at least now they are also protected from arrows with the defensive. 

[/sblock]
The wounded villager falling back from the front line, Lurik takes him under the arms dragging him back a safe bit and laying him down to look at the wound, and directing the one behind him to take his place, telling all both his villagers to take the full defensive, and tying a quick bandage over the wound.  Lurik hopes that his villagers can hold the line while the more experienced men at arms and other melee capable people do the actual killing, waiting for the Treylor to retreat due to lack of leadership.

[sblock=stat block]
	
	



```
Init  [URL="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2567723/"]20[/URL]
HP [COLOR=Green]19/19[/COLOR]
AC  [COLOR=White]15[/COLOR] = [COLOR=White]10 + 1 (dex) + 4 (spell)[/COLOR]

[B]Weapon          Attack     Damage     Critical    Range[/B]
Longbow         +1[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR]     1d8[COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR]     x3       100ft   20/20arrows    
Dagger          +0[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR]         1d4          19/x2
Dagger(thrown)  +1[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR]          1d4[COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR]     19/x2      10ft
   [COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1 Bless 0/10 r[/COLOR]
   [COLOR=Lime]+1 within 30ft (PBS)[/COLOR]
   

Saves
F +3    R +3    W +5[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1 (fear)[/COLOR]

Spells
Wiz L1 [COLOR=Gray]Mage Armor[/COLOR]

Cl  L0 2xcreate water 
Cl  L1  Bless, [COLOR=DimGray]Magic Weapon[/COLOR]

Scrolls
 Cure Light Wounds (cl5), [COLOR=DimGray]Minor Creation (cl8) [/COLOR]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 26, 2010)

*End of Round 13*

On the left flank the defenders hold their own as they fight the Treylor. Some of the badly burned elves can be seen crawling back towards the archer lines. The archers form up, the front row on a knee bows ready the second rank waiting also their arrows pointed at the combat on the left flank, just not yet ready to fire.

In the center the Treylor use their military experience against the more self taught defenders. Trinham in partiular gets a lesson in swordsmanship from two Treylorian warriors that find his defenses lacking at the moment. The Treylor yell in pain as they take damage from unknown sources their faces get badly burned or they almost drop their weapons as hands get a minor scorching. Still they attack emboldened by the rest of their comrades who come running towards the battle at full speed.

On the right flank the warriors take heart as Robert starts to dispatch the Treylor their single handedly. But by cutting down the men in front of him he let's himself open to an attack from the archers near his position. These archers also set their ranks and draw back on their bows but unlike the others they let thier arrows fly forth. They manage o kill a couple of Robert's men and wound him and a few viliagers in the process.

The fight rages on and everyone wonders how much longer can they hold out. How much longer do they need to hold out, till Vance and the others complete their mission. 

[sblock=Combat]

*All party memebers and defenders under effect from Bless spell, which ends on round 908.*


```
[U]Character                            AC   HP   In hand/Condition[/U]
Claude                               17   [COLOR=orange]26[/COLOR]   l.bow/none
Lurik                                [COLOR=royalblue]15[/COLOR]   11   l.bow/mage armor(ends round 600)
Marko                                [COLOR=white]20  [/COLOR][COLOR=darkorange]19[/COLOR]   sword&shield/none
Jareth                               [COLOR=royalblue]18  [/COLOR][COLOR=orange]19[/COLOR]   chain/none
Elms                                 16   10   shortsword/none
Lora                                 [COLOR=royalblue]22[/COLOR]   20   glaive/mage armor(ends round 600);shield (ends round 42)
Trinham                              15   [COLOR=red]5[/COLOR]   l.sword/pro arrows(ends 40/40 or round 2,400)
Malaroc                              17    [COLOR=orange]9[/COLOR]   none/aura=energy
```
[/sblock]

l0l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l9lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzl l
l l l l l lEl l ltl l l l l l l l l lalalalalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l1l
l l l l l l ltltltltltltltl l l l l lalalalalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l2l
l l l l l l l l lmlml ltltl l l l l lalalalalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l3l
l l l l l lvlvlmlmlJl ltltl l l l l lalalalalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l4l
l l l l l l l lmlMl ltltltl l l l l lalal l lalal l l l l l l l l l l l l5l
l l l l l l l l lmlmltltltl l l l l l lal l lal l l l l l l l l l l l l l6l
l l l l l l l lvlvlmltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l7l
l l l l lLlvlvlxlxltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l8l
l l l l l lvltlvltltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l9l
l l l lvlvlvl ltltl l l l l ltl ltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lal
l l lvlvlvlLlMltltl l l l l l ltltltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lbl
l l l lvlvlCltltltl l l l l ltltltltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lcl
l l l l lvlvltltltl l l l l ltl ltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ldl
l l l l l lvlTlxltltl l l l l ltltl ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lel
l l l l l lvlvlvl ltltl l l l lalalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lfl
l l l l l l lvl l l ltl l l l lalalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lgl
l l l l l lvlvlmlRl ltltl l l lalalalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lfl
l l l l l l l lml l ltl l l l lalalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lhl
l l l l l l ltltlmltltltl l l lalalalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lil
l l l l l l l ltltltltl l l l lalalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ljl
l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lalalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lkl


Key:
one block = 5'

brown x's is were wall fell and is now difficult terrian
L= Lurik
L= Lora
C= Claude
T= Trinham
J= Jareth
M= Marko
R= Robert
M= Malaroc
E= Elms
m = man at arms
m = wounded man at arms
v = villiager
v = charging villiagers
t = treylor
t = wounded treylor
t = treylor with two points acid damage
a = treylorian archer 


[sblock=Rolls/Notes]
charging villiagers = http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2625292/ one takes out a treylor
men at arms left flank = http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2625294/ possible three kills (edit only one)
aid another to negate two of the kills: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2625300/ and http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2625304/ both nat 20's glad they are out of the way
treylor on left flank attack = http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2625310/ two possible crits (both not crits)
archers on the left flank = ready action
treylor in the center = http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2625348/ on possible crit http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2625351/ confirmed
villiagers in the center = http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2625361/ opps rolled only one (hey but he hit LOL)
rest = http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2625366/ +2 more hits (30% not bad I guess)
men at arms right flank = http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2625387/ (one possible crit), http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2625391/ not a crit
villiagers right flank = http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2625395/ wow both rolled a 17 and with the bless they hit and killed two treylor
Robert = http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2625402/ kills two treylor
treylor right flank = http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2625412/ wounds one man at arms kills another
archers right flank = http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2625426/ kill two man at arms, wound two villiagers and Robert (-9 hp)





NPC Stats 

Treylor infantry: 71/90 
Treylor archers: 60/60 
Treylor Command: 11/18 [/sblock]

[sblock=PC actions]
Round 13
Lora = attack with glaive miss 
Claude = bow attack miss 
Marko = kills a treylorian soilder
Lurik = tends to the wounded
Elms = attack and a miss
Malaroc = same as Elms
Jareth = kills a treylorian soilder
Trinham = attacks and misses
[/sblock]


----------



## Gondsman (Jul 27, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]I direct the villager(s) still at my command to continue to be defensive and hold out (+4 AC).  The rules do say that you can move through or between squares occupied by allies, just not foes, by which I should be able to take a standard action (attack, another miss) and move through the formation from my present spot 48 down behind trinham at 4E placing me in position to offer a little healing to boost him and Malaroc or save them from death depending on the outcome of this round.

villagers
Total Defense +4 AC (15)
[/sblock]
Directing his villagers to remain defensive, Lurik notices that his allies to the right end of the formation are taking some heavy blows.  Taking a quick shot at a nearby Elf (69), Lurik slips through the formation to put himself in a position to assist with healing.
[sblock=stat block]
	
	



```
Init  [URL="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2567723/"]20[/URL]
HP [COLOR=Green]19/19[/COLOR]
AC  [COLOR=White]15[/COLOR] = [COLOR=White]10 + 1 (dex) + 4 (spell)[/COLOR]

[B]Weapon          Attack     Damage     Critical    Range[/B]
Longbow         +1[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR]     1d8[COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR]     x3       100ft   9/20arrows    
Dagger          +0[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR]         1d4          19/x2
Dagger(thrown)  +1[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR]          1d4[COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR]     19/x2      10ft
   [COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1 Bless 0/10 r[/COLOR]
   [COLOR=Lime]+1 within 30ft (PBS)[/COLOR]
   

Saves
F +3    R +3    W +5[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1 (fear)[/COLOR]

Spells
Wiz L1 [COLOR=Gray]Mage Armor[/COLOR]

Cl  L0 2xcreate water 
Cl  L1  Bless, [COLOR=DimGray]Magic Weapon[/COLOR]

Scrolls
 Cure Light Wounds (cl5), [COLOR=DimGray]Minor Creation (cl8) [/COLOR]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 28, 2010)

Trinham's worst fears have been confirmed. Both of the elves that are attacking him are better fighters than he is. Also, he doubts that he will manage to survive another wound. As it is becoming obvious that the only advantage he has over the Treylor is his magic, he thinks it time he to start making it count.

The first step in is plan is to organise a strategic withdrawal. Instructing the villages on their part, he steps back and easily casts a spell, without leaving the attackers an opening. Immediately two bright sparks leave his finger and slam into the nearest elf.
[sblock=Actions]Strategic Withdrawl:
1. E5 takes 5' step to F4.
2. Trinham (delaying if necessary) takes 5' step to E5.
3. Trinham Casts both magic missiles against D6 (Cast Defensively (DC: 16=15+1st lvl spell), 2 x Magic Missles. (1d20+13=29, 1d4+1=3, 1d4+1=2)).
4. All Villages ready an attack.[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 14/20
_Protection From Arrows:_ (DR10) 40/40.

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +4, Will *3

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28, ??

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Magic Missile, Sleep
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (X) (X) (X) (_) (_) (_)
2 Level: (X) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 29, 2010)

The battle was not going as well as he had planned, as he finds himself alone at the front ranks.  _Sure... 'Go to Harkon Manner' she said... Should have known better than to think this was going to be simple.  Sylindria had better have a good explanation for this mess!  Damned Treylor..._

Mals' thoughts race back to the battle at hand, as the Treylor scream out in pain from the retribution of his aura.  Small pot marks of acidic burning can be seen on the nearby Treylor, as he simply grins.  "Feeling a little burned?" he quips, intent on making sure they continue to feel the pain.

The villager beside him is cut down, leaving an opening in the ranks.  Glancing right, he sees Robert dealing enough blows tot he Treylor to keep them at bay for now, while the north flank seems to be holding a lot better than his position.  Turning back to the woman with the glaive, he wonders what her story is, as he gives her enough room to attack the foes in the front lines.

Knowing the foes were too well trained for his strikes, he thinks on what to do next.  This was not his typical fashion, as he calls out to the villagers in the rear.  "A little help here," as he looks back for a second to alert the reluctant villagers in the rear to get their asses in gear.  (wanting villager 3.a to move to 6.a and flank/attack, as that treyler at )

Pointing to where he wants the rear guard to move to, he then turns his attention back to the Treylor in front of him, as he calls back to Lora and Claude, "Make sure you stick them good!" (Aid Another against Treylor for Claude - ignore second roll, with Bless added, it hits!  +2 to hit for Claude for Treylor at 6c)

Aid Another, Treylor 6.c and 7.b, (1d20-4=9, 1d20-4=10)

The southern Treylor blocks the spiked gauntlet with his shield, yet Mal twists the blocked shield and pins it, turning to Claude.  Again, the Treylor are too well trained for his attempts, but he was a quick learner, as he calls out, "Hit him now!"

Mal keeps into a defensive stance, wondering what the hell he was doing here, putting his life on the line for strangers....

[sblock=Aura] Mal will keep his energy aura up, unless he gets hit to 5hp or below, at which point he will switch to healing.  Should be swift action.  Fighting Defensively, so +2 AC = AC19[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Jul 30, 2010)

Jareth shouts out,  “Soldiers of Harkon! Hold your ground!” even as he whips his chain back from a dead foe, spinning the spiked head at yet another faceless foe in the sea of bodies. Unfortunately, the slight flourish removes nearly all of the weapon’s momentum, thumping harmlessly against the Treylor’s shield. Through the blood clouding his vision, the young man can’t even see it…

The soldiers with Jareth try to assist their “commander,” one of their attacks sliding off Treylor armor, while the other covers Jareth’s right side.

[sblock=OOC and Rolls]
Jareth AC 18 (Aid Another), HP 19/25
Another regular attack. And it’s a nat 1 and a nat 2 for soldier. But at least the Aid Another works (15).

Spells
Lvl 0 Spells (used 0 of 4): Touch of Fatigue, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Disrupt Undead
Lvl 1 Spells (used 1 of 4): Color Spray, Shocking Grasp, Burning Hands, True Strike
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 1, 2010)

*End of Round 14*

The battle has been brief but the toll in men's lives has already been great. Smoke from beyond the tree line where the Treylorian Command is housed, is luminated by magical fire and another blast of thunder erupts louder than the clash of steel and screams of those wishing for death.

And then louder than all this, louder than screams of badly burnt treylor running from the lines, louder than swords meeting shields or magical thunder comes a gruff voice from behind the battleline.

*"All's 'ight ye dog breathed mongrels! Time da be a kill'n dee's knife-eared bastards!"*

The Treylorian archers form up quickly as a pack of gnolls rush to join the fight.

[sblock=Combat]

*All party memebers and defenders under effect from Bless spell, which ends on round 908.*


```
[U]Character                            AC   HP   In hand/Condition[/U]
Claude                               17   [COLOR=orange]24[/COLOR]   l.bow/none
Lurik                                [COLOR=royalblue]15[/COLOR]   11   l.bow/mage armor(ends round 600)
Marko                                [COLOR=white]20  [/COLOR][COLOR=yellow]12 [/COLOR]sword&shield/none
Jareth                               [COLOR=royalblue]18  [/COLOR][COLOR=yellow]12[/COLOR]   chain/none
Elms                                 16    [COLOR=orange]8[/COLOR]   shortsword/none
Lora                                 [COLOR=royalblue]22[/COLOR]   20   glaive/mage armor(ends round 600);shield (ends round 42)
Trinham                              15   [COLOR=red]5[/COLOR]   l.sword/pro arrows(ends 40/40 or round 2,400)
Malaroc                              [COLOR=royalblue]19[/COLOR]    [COLOR=red]2[/COLOR]   none/aura=energy;on defensive (+2AC)
```
[/sblock]

l0l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l9lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzll
l l l l l lEltl l l l l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l1l
l l l l l l l l ltltltl l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l2l
l l l l l l lvlvlmlmltltltl l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l3l
l l l l l l lvl lmlJltltl l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l4l
l l l l l l l l lmlMltltltl l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l5l
l l l l l l l l lmltltltltl l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l6l
l l l l l l l lxlvltltl l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l7l
l l l l l l lvlvltltl l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l8l
l l l l l lvlvltltl l l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l9l
l l l l lvlvlvltltl l l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lal
l l l l lvlLlMltltl l l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lbl
l l l l lvlCltltltl l l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lcl
l l l l lvl l ltltl l l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ldl
l l l l lLlTlvltlxltl l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lel
l l l l l lvlvlvl ltltl l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lfl
l l l l l lvlvl l ltltl l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lgl
l l l l l l l lmlRltltl l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lfl
l l l l l lvlml ltltl l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lhl
l l l l l l ltltltltltl l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lil
l l l l l lvltltltl l l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ljl
l l l l l l ltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lkl


Key:
one block = 5'

brown x's is were wall fell and is now difficult terrian
L= Lurik
L= Lora
C= Claude
T= Trinham
J= Jareth
M= Marko
R= Robert
M= Malaroc
E= Elms
m = man at arms
m = wounded man at arms
v = villiager
v = wounded villiager
t = treylor
t = wounded treylor
t = treylor with two points acid damage
a = treylorian archer 


[sblock=Rolls/Notes]
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2632735/ = villiagers left flank (4hits)
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2632738/ = kills all 4
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2632741/ = men at arms left flank kill two and aid Marko +2AC
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2632743/ = Marko miss
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2632745/ = treylor from left flank
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2632749/ = confirming crits
results = Wound Elms(2), Marko(7), and Jareth(7) takes a crit: kill 3 men at arms and two Treylor flee after taking two more points acid damage
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2632751/ = Elms misses
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2633589/ = treylor center
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2633634/ = villiagers
results = treylor kill 4 villiagers, 5 wounded treylor flee, Claude(2), and Malaroc(7) are wounded villiagers wound one treylor and kill two more
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2633645/ = Robert one hit, one dead
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2633650/ = men at arms one hit, one dead
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2633656/ = treylor right flank wound one m-a-a and kill one
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2633660/ = Claude and Lora miss

Special Note: Martomum and the gnolls are about 200 feet to the west.




NPC Stats 

Treylor infantry: 50/90 
Treylor archers: 60/60 
Treylor Command: 8/18 [/sblock]

[sblock=PC actions]
Round 14 *Not a good PC round*
Lora = misses
Claude = misses
Marko = misses
Lurik = misses
Elms = misses
Malaroc = aid another
Jareth = misses
Trinham = casts magic missiles (auto hit LOL) 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 2, 2010)

Jareth clutches at the new wound he has received, his hand coming away bloody from his left side. He goes on the defensive, keeping the central links of his chain rather stiff as the head returns, ready to block any slashes or redirect any thrusts made at him. _I must survive,_ is his only thought. _I must avenge my family._

The soldiers standing with him do their best to help in the fight, one striking out and the other turning to hold his shield near Jareth’s injured side. But both are off in their movements, the swordsman bouncing off shield and the shield not far out enough to do any good.

[sblock=OOC]
Attacking with Combat Expertise -3 and it is a miss, along with the attack and aid another… Stupid IC.

Jareth AC 19 HP 12/25
Spells
Lvl 0 Spells (used 0 of 4): Touch of Fatigue, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Disrupt Undead
Lvl 1 Spells (used 1 of 4): Color Spray, Shocking Grasp, Burning Hands, True Strike
[/sblock]


----------



## Gondsman (Aug 4, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Still defensive to the villagers, cast CLW from scroll 1d8+5=13 Good news for Trinham.  Make that a move to 3b, looks like i have no choice but to stand near Lora, sorry ML I guess they just have to deal with it.

villagers
Total Defense +4 AC (15)
[/sblock]
Sneaking the healing scroll from a handy pocket in which it has been resting, Lurik mends Trinham's wounds and discards the now useless roll of parchment.  Noting that Malaroc seems to be just on the edge of life and death, Lurik makes his way to and advantageous position to offer healing.  He can't help but notice that the move brings him into proximity with Lora and imagines seeing her spine stiffen just a bit at having him behind her.  He prepares to dodge past her to offer the healing and retreat back.
[sblock=stat block]
	
	



```
Init  [URL="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2567723/"]20[/URL]
HP [COLOR=Green]19/19[/COLOR]
AC  [COLOR=White]15[/COLOR] = [COLOR=White]10 + 1 (dex) + 4 (spell)[/COLOR]

[B]Weapon          Attack     Damage     Critical    Range[/B]
Longbow         +1[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR]     1d8[COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR]     x3       100ft   9/20arrows    
Dagger          +0[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR]         1d4          19/x2
Dagger(thrown)  +1[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR]          1d4[COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR]     19/x2      10ft
   [COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1 Bless 0/10 r[/COLOR]
   [COLOR=Lime]+1 within 30ft (PBS)[/COLOR]
   

Saves
F +3    R +3    W +5[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1 (fear)[/COLOR]

Spells
Wiz L1 [COLOR=Gray]Mage Armor[/COLOR]

Cl  L0 2xcreate water 
Cl  L1  Bless, [COLOR=DimGray]Magic Weapon[/COLOR]

Scrolls
 Cure Light Wounds (cl5), [COLOR=DimGray]Minor Creation (cl8) [/COLOR]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 4, 2010)

Trinham can only mumble his thanks to Lurik as most of his concentration is on the battle. He takes the wand into his hand as he waits for the villages to attack their opponent. Then, swapping places with the villager in front of him, he mutters {{Deziah}} and strikes at one of the Treylor with the wand. Unfortunately, the elf managed to deflect the strike with his shield.

[sblock=OOC]Villagers who can reach,attack E7. Trinham swaps places with the villager at E6 and, depending on whether or not E7 is still standing, Trinham attacks either E7 or D7. with the Shocking Grasp Wand, Touch Attack, Damage (1d20=7, 2d6=9)[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 19/20
_Protection From Arrows:_ (DR10) 40/40.

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +4, Will *3

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28, ??

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Magic Missile, Sleep
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (X) (X) (_) (_) (_) (_)
2 Level: (X) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 5, 2010)

Knowing he would not be able to keep his aura going, he decides on a tactful withdraw, as he trades places with a villager who is fresh and ready for battle.  (moving to 5,a, then 5,9 to avoid AoO from Treylor as he Withdraws)

As he stands, he contemplates on trading out his aura for that of healing, as he feels his wounds.  The thick blood covers his spiked gauntlet, causing it to darken in color as the blood seeps between the plating.  Closing his eyes for a second, he breathes deeply, taking in the sounds around him of battle....

[sblock=Flashback]
"Are you giving up so soon?  I have barely even started, and yet you are ready to quit.  Is that how frail a human's body is?  Is there no resolve in your heart to push past the pain?  Have I chosen wrong?"

The mingled stench of flesh and acid burnt his nostrils.  He looked down at his waist, the green liquid burning still, as the bubbling skin continued to move with pain.  He wanted to end this display of the dragon and return to his weapons training.  Instead, he had been told that he must first understand the power which he would assume a role in.

At first, he was delighted to hear that he would be learning something new.  Instead, he had mistaken him learning to use the power and instead had been taught a lesson in what the power really is.  It was his first test.  And he was not doing so well.

"It... burns..." was all he could mutter, as the dragon licked her teeth; cleaning the acidic remnants of the liquid from the breath weapon she just showed him from her sharp teeth.  He was weak, faint, and barely able to stand.  But he stood, none the less, watching the dragon breath in deeply.  The same type of breathing that he had just witnessed as she blew the acid at him, he prepared for the worst.  And it came, as he cried out in agony again.  The pain grow to a degree that he almost succumbed to simply giving in to the thought of passing out.  But he knew that should he not continue to fight, then his life was forfeit.  Opening them, he felt the stickiness of blood mixed with acid.  His own blood.

Again, she watched him for a long time.  And then she took another deep breath... 

Again, he closed his eyes, waiting for the familiar burn, hoping it would end, one way or the other.  Opening them, he faced the dragon, nameless still, as she glared down at him.

"You will learn to wield a portion of this weapon.  For now, it will be given in small doses.  It will grow, as you grow in understanding of this power.  Understand this, Mal; you can only know how powerful your powers are when you truly understand them.  Your foes will know that, and with it, they will know my power as well..."[/sblock]
Opening his eyes, he spies the Treylor continuing to be burned by his acidic aura, grinning at their fate, yet knowing exactly how they feel.  _'Keep on running, for there is only death for you here..'_ he thinks to himself, as the pain grows.  He had been in far worse shape, yet he would do best to keep the Treylor running away.  His aura would have to hold... it had to.

As if confirming his resolve, the gruff voice from behind the group seems to bolster his nerves, as it would seem that another enemy of the Treylor had shown up to take advantage of the battle.  Hopefully they would work along side each other, and not turn this into a three way fight.

[sblock=OOC]Withdraw, no AoO, keeping his Energy Aura up, as he wants more Treylor to run away in pain.  He would have to keep alive without his healing aura for now and hope for the best.[/sblock]


----------



## Scratched_back (Aug 7, 2010)

Nimbly side-stepping infront of the closest Treylor soldier to put an obstacle between himself and the enemy archers, Elms grabbed his shortsword in both hands, squeezing the grip tightly. Deciding to do away with the finesse of battle and try to put his brawn to work.

Not being able to find a gap in his enemy's defences he attempts to batter through the shield with sheer strength. Grunting with the exertion, Elms puts his weight behind a single swing, but the Treylor soldier manages to sidestep the blow entirely.

"Keep quick on those feet, elf! When this steel here hits you, you'll be down and out!" Elms says to his opponent through gritted teeth, beginning to circle again and anticipating his opponent's move.

[Sblock=Actions.]Five foot step south.
Two-handed shortsword attack on adjacent Treylor soldier. (1d20+5, 1d6+3=[9, 5], [2, 3])

Another swing and a miss, not quite the entrance I was hoping for. I'm seriously being dicked by the dice![/Sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 8, 2010)

*End of Round 15*

As Malaroc pulls back clutching his wound he takes a knee and tries to catch his breath. Claude walks up to the warrior and _lays a hand_ on the man's shoulder. "C'est gonna be alright mon ami," he says with a smile. A greenish glow comes from around the paladin's hand and Malaroc feels his pain subside and his breathing comes alot easier. Looking down he notices the wound is almost completely gone and not bleeding anymore.

_"Ahhrgg!!"_ comes a feminine scream from right behind both men. Claude turns to see Lora fighting back a Treylor, the elf's face nearly melted of by the acid from Malaroc's aura. Her Glavie and spells must not have saved her from the warriors short blade as it is covered in fresh red blood. His face continues to smolder but he pays no mind to that as he tries to finish off the witch. 

On the left flank the Treylor fighting Elms suddenly goes wide eyed before they roll up inside his head and he falls to the ground. Neither the Treylor or Elms noticed the villiager coming up in their blindspot. The thick club may be a crude weapon to some but it did it's job well that time.

Jareth takes fresh wounds from a combined efforts of the trained warriors. His manuverability hampered in the tight fighting group of men.

On the right Robert expertly dispatches two more elven warriors and stands alone for only a moment. The Treylor seemed trained without need of commands or shouting. Indeed in this atmosphere of men's (and ladies) screams, the ring of metal on metal and the howl of the approaching gnolls any command could be lost in all the noise. The Treylor surround the warrior quickly and use their numbers to get in a few slashes across Robert's legs and back.

Martomum out distanced by the long legged gnolls watches in horror as the Treylor archers let loose a wave of black death at the dog-men. The arrows find their mark and the dwarf wonders if he is to late to help 

"Sloes din ye stupid, jackal-arses! An'a gets ye shields up!" 

[sblock=Combat]

*All party memebers and defenders under effect from Bless spell, which ends on round 908.*


```
[U]Character                            AC   HP   In hand/Condition[/U]
Lurik                                [COLOR=royalblue]15[/COLOR]   11   l.bow/mage armor(ends round 600)
Marko                                [COLOR=white]20   [/COLOR][COLOR=yellow]12   [/COLOR]sword&shield/none
Jareth                               [COLOR=royalblue][COLOR=white]16[/COLOR]    [/COLOR][COLOR=red]3[/COLOR]   chain/none
Elms                                 16    [COLOR=orange]8[/COLOR]   s.sword/none
Lora                                 [COLOR=royalblue]22[/COLOR]   [COLOR=yellow]11[/COLOR]   glaive/mage armor(ends round 600);shield (ends round 42)
Trinham                              15   [COLOR=orange]18[/COLOR]   l.sword/pro arrows(ends 40/40 or round 2,400)
Malaroc                              [COLOR=white]17   [/COLOR][COLOR=yellow][COLOR=orange]11[/COLOR]   [/COLOR]none/aura=energy
Claude                               17   [COLOR=orange]24[/COLOR]   l.bow/none
```
[/sblock]

l0l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l9lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzll
l l l l l lEl l l l l l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l1l
l l l l l l lvlvl ltltl l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l2l
l l l l l l l lvlml ltltl l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l3l
l l l l l l l l lmlJltltl l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l4l
l l l l l l l l lmlMltltl l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l5l
l l l l l l l l lmltltl l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l6l
l l l l l l l lvlvltltl l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l7l
l l l l l l lvlvltltltl l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l8l
l l l l l lvlvltltl l l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l9l
l l l l l lvl ltltl l l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lal
l l l lLlvlLltltlxl l l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lbl
l l l lMlClvltltlxl l l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lcl
l l l l l lvltltlxl l l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ldl
l l l l l lTlvlxltl l l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lel
l l l l l lvlvlxlxltl l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lfl
l l l l l l lvlvltltl l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lgl
l l l l l l lvlmlRltl l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lfl
l l l l l lvlmltltltl l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lhl
l l l l l l ltltltl l l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lil
l l l l l lvltl l l l l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ljl
l l l l l ltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lkl


Key:
one block = 5'

brown x's is were wall fell and is now difficult terrian
L= Lurik
L= Lora
C= Claude
T= Trinham
J= Jareth
M= Marko
R= Robert
M= Malaroc
E= Elms
m = man at arms
m = wounded man at arms
v = villiager
v = wounded villiager
t = treylor
t = wounded treylor
t = treylor with two points acid damage
t = treylor with four points acid damage
a = treylorian archer 


[sblock=Rolls/Notes]
Marko and Lora's attacks = Roll Lookup


First set of archers http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2642986/ = 5 dead gnolls
Second set http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2642989/ = 4 more dead
villiagers left flank: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2642997/ = 4 dead treylor
left flank m-a-a: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2643002/ = 1 dead treylor
treylor left flank: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2643006/ = 1 dead m-a-a; 1 wounded m-a-a, 2 villiagers wounded and Jareth hit twice for a total of 9 dmg
treylor center: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2643012/ = all hit??? possible crit vs. Lora (second crit un-needed)
to confirm: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2643022/ = confirmed damage total = 9
remaing villiagers: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2643030/ = 1 hit and dead treylor
m-a-a right flank: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2643037/ = aid(successful) hit and dead treylor
Robert: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2643041/ = 2 hits (crit not needed) 2 dead treylor
treylor right flank: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2643046/ = robert hit 3 times one possible crit
to confirm: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2643048/ = not a crit, total damage to date = -24

NPC Stats 
Gnolls: 41/50 (80' away from wall area)
Treylor infantry: 41/90 
Treylor archers: 60/60 
Treylor Command: 5/18 [/sblock]

[sblock=PC actions]
Round 15
Lora = miss
Claude = heals Malaroc for 9hp
Marko = miss
Lurik = heals Trinham
Elms = misses
Malaroc = withdraw
Jareth = miss
Trinham = miss (wand charges used 1)
[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 11, 2010)

Lora hissed and tried not to recoil from the pain. That bloody elf was persisent and wanted to drag her in the grave with him. Well, she would have none of it!

The girl took a step back and reached for her spell component pouch, producing a pinch of ground mica. She then blew it in the air and delcared "Sonertha!"

A cloud of golden dust covered the enemy in front of her, as well as his ally behind him, and the two on the side.

[sblock]P:11/20, AC:22, AB: +5

*0 level:* Daze, Light, Message, Dancing Lights
*1  level:* Shield, Mage Armor, Benign Transposition x 2
*2 level:* Glitterdust, Ray of Stupidity x 2

Lora casts at the guy on row 7, on her own line. This should get 4 baddies in the AOE. Thanks for baysitting her HM!  (I hope you didn't offer her Vance or anything while I was away) [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 11, 2010)

Trinham was starting to get desperate. With the exception of a single spell, nothing he tried seemed to harm the Traylor. He was just about to make another attempt to hit a Traylor with his wand when he noticed that they were perfectly lined up for a _Color Spray_. Rapidly deciding that fate had provided him with too good an opportunity to miss. He briefly concentrates, mutters {{Arco iris}} and points. A vivid cone of clashing colors springs from his hand washing over the elves in front of him.

[sblock=OOC]I believe that _Color Spray_ centered on D6, will catch C6, D6, B7, C7, D7. Will negates
Cast Defensively (DC: 16=15+1st level spell (1d20+13=18)[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 19/20
_Protection From Arrows:_ (DR10) 40/40.

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +4, Will *3

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28, ??

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Magic Missile, Sleep
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (X) (X) (X) (X) (_) (_)
2 Level: (X) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 11, 2010)

Jareth cries out as two swords dig into his flesh. The faces of his family once more pass before his eyes. But rather than memory, they seem more like phantoms, apparitions. Perhaps come to take him home?

With a snarl, Jareth shakes his head. _No, not yet. There is still vengeance to be had!_

Even while he stumbles from the wounds and his head pounds as his remaining blood surges through his body, he summons up the energy to cast another spell. But the blood loss makes him weak and unable to finish it properly before he trades places with another soldier.

Both soldiers seem invigorated, trying to protect their de-facto leader-of-the-moment and cut down the Treylor right in front of them with solid blows!

[sblock=OOC]
Yeesh… Major problem with fights like this is the amount of attacks you face. And how IC always decides to screw the PCs. Even with 19 AC, they still hit way too regularly.
Anyways, Jareth Defensively cast Burning Hands and failed (BY 2 DAMN POINTS!), then trades places with the man-at-arms behind him. Both nearby men-at-arms hit, one for 5 damage, the other for 6. Dead Treylor, what with the acid damage they just took. Rolls

Jareth AC 16 HP 3/25
Spells
Lvl 0 Spells (used 0 of 4): Touch of Fatigue, Acid Splash, Ray of Frost, Disrupt Undead
Lvl 1 Spells (used 2 of 4): Color Spray, Shocking Grasp, Burning Hands, True Strike
[/sblock]


----------



## Gondsman (Aug 12, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]A little bit of finangling here, well, a lot actually, most of this is already cleared (to you other players) with HM.  The best way for this to work is for me to take the place of Lora's villager in 5a, pushing forward or back makes no difference to me.  The burning hands is to be cast using the corner template out of the bottom left corner of my square affecting 6(c,d) and 7(b,c) Treylor, since 6b is now dead from acid.  I have it from HM (i believe) that given the miraculous nature of this event, the healing and burning hands damage will be maxed.  That being the case, Lora gets 10 points healing 6c,d and 7c take 4, 7b takes 2.  that kills the 2 in column 6 and leaves the two in column 7 with 1 hp.  I am now Level 2.

These deaths might complicate things for Lora's plan, sorry it took so long to post.

villagers
Total Defense +4 AC (15)
[/sblock]
The situation seeming dire, Lurik risks it all in a quick dash to Lora's side, hesitant though he may be to aid the pompous wench.  Channeling his bless spell into healing power with the  nearby enemy in mind, Lurik is forced to defend and heal in the same  action.  All of a sudden Lurik feels in slow motion, the blade of the  elf slice through his magical armor, waves of force disruption rippling  away from the force of the strike, and the pain as the blade enters his  soft flesh.  In a split second of clarity, Lurik finds himself floating  in the great Voids of the universe, power swirling about him, divine in  his heart and arm, flowing toward the Dragon shaman and gathering there  almost as a sphere of light, and arcane making the rest of his body and  appearing as an angry storm near the Wound he has just now sustained.   His vision distorts as if some visual barrier is wavering, about to  break.  With a surge of power running all through his body, such as he  had never before even imagined, suddenly a veil is lifted and the two  magics become one and the same, still two manifestations of a One power,  but only One power.

With a jolt, Lurik finds himself back on the battlefield blade in his  midsection, acid burning out the throat of the attacker (now 6 points acid damage). Healing magic flows uninterrupted into Lora when  purely as a matter of reflex, Lurik sees in his mind the words he had so  long ago memorized from his spellbook, Fire, Rage, Power, One. Tearing out the Treylorian blade (the withdrawal of which Lurik knows should hurt, but  for now other things to deal with there were) The One power surges  within his arm and fire erupts from his hand and out to char his  enemies, life Taking arcane Power and life Giving divine Power, for a  time simultaneously flowing from him.

Finally the time distortion ends, as abruptly as such things do.  Lurik  finds himself both exhausted and energized.  Taking a moments stock of  the situation he brushes the site of the wound, which now seems little  more than a scratch as all over he feels stronger and tougher, though  sadly his robes were now in sore need of a mending.  A glance at Malaroc  shows the new life in the fellow, and a glance back at the enemy, the  destruction he has wreaked.

[sblock=stat block]
	
	



```
Init  [URL="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2567723/"]20[/URL]
HP [COLOR=Green][COLOR=Yellow]14[/COLOR]/19[/COLOR]
AC  [COLOR=White]15[/COLOR] = [COLOR=White]10 + 1 (dex) + 4 (spell)[/COLOR]

[B]Weapon          Attack     Damage     Critical    Range[/B]
Longbow         +1[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR]     1d8[COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR]     x3       100ft   9/20arrows    
Dagger          +0[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR]         1d4          19/x2
Dagger(thrown)  +1[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR]          1d4[COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR]     19/x2      10ft
   [COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1 Bless 0/10 r[/COLOR]
   [COLOR=Lime]+1 within 30ft (PBS)[/COLOR]
   

Saves
F +3    R +3    W +5[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1 (fear)[/COLOR]

Spells
Wiz L1 [COLOR=Gray]Mage Armor[/COLOR][COLOR=DimGray], Burning Hands,[/COLOR] Burning hands

Cl  L0 2xcreate water 
Cl  L1 [COLOR=DimGray] Bless,[/COLOR] [COLOR=DimGray]Magic Weapon[/COLOR], Cure Light wounds

Scrolls
 [COLOR=DimGray]Cure Light Wounds (cl5),[/COLOR] [COLOR=DimGray]Minor Creation (cl8) [/COLOR]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 14, 2010)

Feeling his wounds close, and the look on the healers face, Mal can only nod in appreciation for the gift of healing.  As he hears the continuing cries from the Treylor, he can only smirk, shrugging off their pain as their own faults.  _I warned them anyways..._ he thinks, before trying to decide on which way to head.

North, he spies the wounded allies, and moves quickly, bringing his morningstar out as he weaves through the villagers.  "Make Way!" he calls out, alerting the nearby villager to get his attack in and move away from the Treylor as Mal moves into place.  (Moving to 6,9, hoping that the Villager can hit, then 5 step move south one spot.)

As he narrows his gaze at the Treylor before him, Mal stands with his weapon out, his aura flaring, and his eyes set.  "DEATH HAS COME..." he calls out, pointing his weapon at the Treylor, keeping his breathing calm and steady, not showing any sign of fear or weakness.

(Intimidate vs Treylor at 7,9, as I should be at 6,9)

Intimidate vs Treylor 7,9 (1d20+8=19)

Hoping beyond hope that the Treylor can understand his threat, or at least his meaning, Mal awaits the Treylors' reaction.  Should the enemy become shaken, he will alert the villagers to focus on that Treylor...

[sblock=Energy Aura] Still keeping Energy Aura up until someone falls...[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 16, 2010)

With the addition of the gnolls to chaotic melee things become even harder to sort out and follow. Msrtomum sees the group spread out fighting little battles alone instead of as a group, and shakes his head. 

"Ye blasted no guid greenies!" he shouts. "Re-groups on me! Let dem dog faced mongrels at dae elves!"

Claude is first to fall back bow in hand, and the villiagers start also to move away from the savage gnollls helping their wounded along the way. Suddenly another blast rocks the forest where the Treylor command fights Vance and his men. This explosion is almost felt as much as heard and you see tree tops starting to burn from the magical blast. A great column of black smoke rises into the air.

"Sume-un tells me what be goin on dere!" the dwarf demands pointing at thick black smoke.

[sblock=Combat]

*All party memebers and defenders under effect from Bless spell, which ends on round 908.*


```
[U]Character                            AC   HP   In hand/Condition[/U]
Lurik                                [COLOR=royalblue]15   [/COLOR][COLOR=yellow]14   [/COLOR]l.bow/mage armor(ends round 600)
Marko                                [COLOR=white]20   [/COLOR][COLOR=yellow]12   [/COLOR]sword&shield/none
Jareth                               [COLOR=royalblue][COLOR=white]16[/COLOR]    [/COLOR][COLOR=red]3[/COLOR]   chain/none
Elms                                 16    [COLOR=orange]8[/COLOR]   s.sword/none
Lora                                 [COLOR=royalblue]22   [/COLOR][COLOR=orange]21[/COLOR]   glaive/mage armor(ends round 600);shield (ends round 42)
Trinham                              15   [COLOR=orange]18[/COLOR]   l.sword&wand/pro arrows(ends 40/40 or round 2,400)
Malaroc                              [COLOR=white]17   [/COLOR][COLOR=yellow][COLOR=orange]11[/COLOR]   [/COLOR]none/aura=energy
Claude                               17   [COLOR=orange]24[/COLOR]   l.bow/none
```
[/sblock]

l0l1l2l3l4l5l6l7l8l9lalblcldlelflglhliljlklllmlnlolplqlrlsltlulvlwlxlylzll
l l l l l lEl l l lgl l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l1l
l l l l l l l l lglgltl l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l2l
l l l l l l l l lmlml ltl l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l3l
l l l l l l l lglglJltltl l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l4l
l l l lvlvl lglglmlMltltl l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l5l
l l l lvl l lglglmltltl l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l6l
l l l l l l lglglgltltl l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l7l
l l lvl l lglglgltltltl l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l8l
l lvlvl l lvlMlxltl l l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l9l
l lvlvl lvlLlgltltlgl l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lal
l l l l lvlLlglglglgl l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lbl
lMlClvl l l lglglglgl l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lcl
l lvl l l l lgltlglgl l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ldl
l l lvl l lTlvlgltlgl l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lel
l l lvlvl lvlvlglgltl l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lfl
l l l lvl l lglgltltl l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lgl
l l l l lglglvlmlRl l l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lfl
l l l l l lglmltltl l l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lhl
l l l l lglgltltltl l l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lil
l l l l lglgltl l l l l l l l l l lalalal l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l ljl
l l l l lgltltl l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l l lkl


Key:
one block = 5'

brown x's is were wall fell and is now difficult terrian
L= Lurik
L= Lora
C= Claude
T= Trinham
J= Jareth
M= Marko
R= Robert
M= Malaroc
E= Elms
M = Martomum
m = man at arms
m = wounded man at arms
v = villiager
v = wounded villiager
t = treylor
t = wounded treylor
t = treylor with two points acid damage
a = treylorian archer
g = gnoll


[sblock=Rolls/Notes]
NPC Stats 
Gnolls: 41/50
Treylor infantry: 29/90 
Treylor archers: 60/60 
Treylor Command: 1/18 [/sblock]

[sblock=PC actions]
Round 16
Lora = glitterdust but with different targets
Claude = withdraw
Marko = swing and miss
Lurik = lvl up
Elms = stands shocked "yer welcome" the villiager says before heading off.
Malaroc = intimidate 
Jareth = cast defensively failed
Trinham = action withdrawn targets gone (would you like to MM a wounded treylor?)
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 16, 2010)

Seeing the reinforcements, Mal sighs with relief.  As he surveys the scene, he calls out, "GET THE WOUNDED TO ME!"

Without thinking twice, his aura washes over as much of the area as he can muster, as the healing allows those dying to stabilize, the severely wounded to start healing, and those that are still fighting to continue on.  He tries to pull any wounded villagers with him towards the rear of the battle, hoping to prevent any more deaths on their side of the battle.

(Move back, pulling any villagers he can with him, switching to Vigor Aura for Fast Healing 1 to anyone below 1/2 max hp)


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 17, 2010)

Trinham is just about to _Color Spray_ the Treylors when the Gnolls charge in and his perfectly set-up target dissolves. Urging his villagers to accompany him, Trinham falls back and regroups on Martomum. He briefly considers casting _Magic Missile_ at on of the wounded Treylor but decides, that with the melee being in such a state of flux and the Gnolls having the upper hand, to save his spells until they can be made to count. "Well meet Martomum. You arrived with reinforcements just in time. However, this was Just an holding action. Lord Vance and his party are wiping out the high command. Trinham gestures towards the explosion.

[sblock=OOC]Move to d3.[/sblock][sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 19/20
_Protection From Arrows:_ (DR10) 40/40.

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +4, Will *3

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28, ??

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Magic Missile, Sleep
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (X) (X) (X) (_) (_) (_)
2 Level: (X) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 17, 2010)

Jareth breathes a sigh of relief. Or at least tries to. He gasps in pain as the sigh starts to escape, the wind of his breath causing something more of an exertion and straining his already grievous wounds. He pulls back, calling the soldiers to go with him and let the gnolls handle the Treylor warriors.

As he gets closer to Martomum and his wounds stop bleeding, the young man looks about in a frenzy, wondering what strange magic is causing such a thing. Not that he minds, and is in fact breathing a bit better because of it, but it surprises him nonetheless. Jareth fixes a glare at Lurik as he gets to Martomum, cursing quietly in Draconic.

When he does reach the sour dwarf's place, the young man growls out, "No good greenies? Why don't you learn to speak Common properly before insulting us for dealing with something as best we could?

"It's not as though we _chose_ to get into this giant battle. No, our job was to come here and deliver news, glorified messengers was all. But then we got hauled into this battle, when the rest of the thrice-cursed army was supposed to be here to help! So we did what we could, and you show up, finally, only to insult us in a barely-understandable dialect of Common, when we're lucky to be alive thanks to your madness! Does that sum it up well enough for you, _sir?_" the young man finishes, having been gesticulating a little wildly during his tirade. His face is flushed from the exertion and emotion of the last several minutes and his eyes are slightly unfocused.

_OOC: Withdraw action, stepping back and out of range first, then going as close to Mart as I can. Should be b2, or somewhere near, if I'm reading that grid right... Hard to tell._


----------



## Gondsman (Aug 18, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Not much here, I'm going to make a single move over to the pair of wounded villagers, and ready an action to cast Cure light wounds on Jareth as he moves by over to Martomum.  Luckily my healing spells keep rolling high.  Since the fast healing is at the start of his turn, Jareth picks up 10 points of healing this round.

villagers
Total Defense +4 AC (15)
[/sblock]
With the reinforcements taking on the majority of the struggle for dominance, Lurik abandons battle and moves to help aid the wounded.  Seeing his companion Jareth moving to a central position, he fills his hand with divine healing and touches the Duskblade as he passes by. 

[sblock=stat block]
	
	



```
Init  [URL="http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2567723/"]20[/URL]
HP [COLOR=Green][COLOR=Yellow]14[/COLOR]/19[/COLOR]
AC  [COLOR=White]15[/COLOR] = [COLOR=White]10 + 1 (dex) + 4 (spell)[/COLOR]

[B]Weapon          Attack     Damage     Critical    Range[/B]
Longbow         +1[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR]     1d8[COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR]     x3       100ft   9/20arrows    
Dagger          +0[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR]         1d4          19/x2
Dagger(thrown)  +1[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1[/COLOR][COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR]          1d4[COLOR=Lime]+1[/COLOR]     19/x2      10ft
   [COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1 Bless 0/10 r[/COLOR]
   [COLOR=Lime]+1 within 30ft (PBS)[/COLOR]
   

Saves
F +3    R +3    W +5[COLOR=DeepSkyBlue]+1 (fear)[/COLOR]

Spells
Wiz L1 [COLOR=Gray]Mage Armor[/COLOR][COLOR=DimGray], Burning Hands,[/COLOR] Burning hands

Cl  L0 2xcreate water 
Cl  L1 [COLOR=DimGray] Bless,[/COLOR] [COLOR=DimGray]Magic Weapon[/COLOR], Cure Light wounds

Scrolls
 [COLOR=DimGray]Cure Light Wounds (cl5),[/COLOR] [COLOR=DimGray]Minor Creation (cl8) [/COLOR]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 20, 2010)

Martomum looks to the great pillar of smoke and wonders at what is going on there but more pressing issues demand his attention first. he nods to Trinham and looks to the others.

He looks at Jareth as if about to chew his ears off but again is drawn back to the battle as gnolls yelp and elves scream. He gives Jareth a look that says he will save this argument for later. 

"Sets a line tae def'n dae wounded, 'ere." he says moving his foot across the ground to form a line in the trampled grass and dirt. "An all ye gets tae 'elp in dae wounded over tae 'ere."

"Where's dae lass? Ans Addin, Unesumus? Who be'n left tae hold dis If'n dae Harkon boy be off?" he asks the group. Claude turns a slight shade of red but does not answer.

[sblock=Elms] From where you are at you notice the arrival of the gnolls and can tell they are on the humans side by the way they go after the Treylor. It looks like something you might not want to get to close to. The villiagers and other humans are pulling back to regroup prehaps that would be a better place to watch the battle from.

Also Note: Wondering why the archers aren't firing in mass (escpecially at a lone target like yourself) Elms notices that they look low on arrows. No wonder after all that shooting from before. And now they wait and pick targets. [/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 20, 2010)

Hearing the words, Mal can only turn and gauge the reactions of the others.  He watches the line drawn in the ground, yet simply glances about.  Shrugging, he asks the nearest person, "Can anyone translate that for me? I can't speak 'drowning dwarf', as I can only make out a few words."

Knowing that his allegiance was with Harkon Manor and it's rulers, Mal ignores the grumbling Martomum for now, as he turns his attention back to the wounded.  He moves south, (or north, if more wounded are there) trying to prevent them from bleeding out.  If he could just keep them alive, then he could eventually make sure they heal and remain alive after this battle.

His focus set on the wounded, he takes his leave of the main group that is withdrawing while he tends to the wounded that can't move on their own.

[sblock=Aura and OOC]Aura is still Fast Healing 1, and he will move south to cover that whole area that he can hopefully bring the dying back from the light.  As for Martomum, seriously, with him being not from the normal regiment, he has no idea who this guy is, who the gnolls are, or how to decode the words.  So, he's doing what he needs to do for now.[/sblock]


----------



## Myth and Legend (Aug 20, 2010)

_"Finally!"_ Lora thought as she saw the mass of dog-men rush trough the clearing. She had expected Martoumum to convince his old allies to aid Harkon and had already voiced that this was the best their rag-tag force could hope for. Obviously by the looks on the others faces they had not paid attention to the Wizardress's words.

"MART! - the girl yelled as she slowly backed away from the fight, still holding her polearm. - Vance and the others will ride form the East, behind their archer line. We can box them in form three sides with your Gnolls!"

She then gazed at the sky and conjured her Dancing Lights again, creating four balls of white light, the size of a lantern each, pointing towards the battlefield, and hovering a hundred feet up in the air. _"Hopefully Vance will know that this is a call for him to attack the archer line form the back!"_

[sblock]Dancing Lights to create 4 spheres to point at our location like an arrow

*** 
*​[/sblock]

[sblock]HP:20/20, AC:22, AB: +5

*0 level:* Daze, Light, Message, Dancing Lights
*1  level:* Shield, Mage Armor, Benign Transposition x 2
*2 level:* Glitterdust, Ray of Stupidity x 2[/sblock]​


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 21, 2010)

Now that the pressure of battle has abated, Trinham becomes cognisant that he may actually survive after all. Anyone looking at him at that exact moment would have seen multiple emotions flash across his face almost simultaneously: surprise, relief and happiness. At almost the same time he realises how pleased he is to see Martomum and that he actually likes the old dwarf. Still Martomum's accent seems to have got worse while he was away and his manner certainly hadn't improved. Pausing to puzzle out what Martomum had actually said, Trinham looks over the battlefield and starts organising the remaining villagers to get the wounded over to Martomum's line. However, at the same time he is aware that there is a battle going on and keeps looking to make sure that nothing untoward is going to happpen.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 21, 2010)

Jareth catches the look of "later," assuming Martomum could even say _that_ clearly. He withholds the snort and sneer that are practically second nature to him, instead just giving a slight, cold nod.

He steps over to Malaroc, motioning a "come here." The injured young man, large portions of his body now the same or darker than the color of his hair, quietly says, "He wants us to gather the wounded near him and hold position there. The rest was questions about people you wouldn't know."

He turns his head as Lora starts shouting. For some reason, he doesn't remember a single word about hitting their archer lines from behind after Vance was supposed to take out the commanders. He looks at the fray of the gnolls setting into the Treylor soldiers... _Like those dog-faced berserkers will listen?_ goes through his head, though he doesn't voice it. Rather, he starts looking about for wounded lying on the ground and starts dragging them to Martomum's position.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 21, 2010)

Mal nods at the translation, seeing that this man was seemingly in liege to the dwarf.  Surveying the scene, Mal answers, "I can help them more if I move about.  If I can stop their bleeding, then they can heal quicker.  You can feel it, can you not?  The feeling of a slight power?  It is a gift, and one that does well to any allies near me.  Concentrate on the south side of the battle, gather those villagers.  I will head north, to grant those the benefit of healing.  We will gather here, where the dwarf has stated.  With luck, no more will die today, on our ranks."

Mal then moves north (Position 5,7 on map), calling out to the able villagers to gather the wounded to the back lines.  "Get the wounded back!  Let the gnolls deal with the Treylor!"


----------



## Sugar_Silk (Aug 23, 2010)

As if the height alone wasn’t enough to make her dizzy, the circles that the Griffon made in the air as it rose would certainly would. Darling closed her eyes tight and fought the urge to escape from the back of this beautiful beast. The wind whistled through her ears despite her hood, and she wished she had been more prepared for the cold. 

When the circling stopped, Darling dared to open her eyes. The scene was breathtaking, caught between Heaven and Earth, she felt like she could see forever. Far below she could see the soldiers marching like a stream of metal ants. She leaned over hard to see the terrain below her and was grateful that Fallon had all but tied her into the saddle.

Remembering her mission, she looked ahead to the pillar of pollution billowing up from the land. The source of the smoke was not visible, but it must be quite the blaze, as it could be seen from miles around. As her eyes scanned the ground, she noticed a patch that was littered with debris and writhing with life. 

_*A battle?*_ Darling thought to herself, _*But that isn’t where…*_ she squinted her eyes at something just above the trees _*What’s that light?*_


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2010)

As the gnolls push back the Treylor infantry and the villiagers gather all the wounded, one of them asks, "What about the wounded elves?"

Martomum doesn't hesitate in answering. "Et's em..." A huge shadow passes over the dwarf and group. 

"Wat's dat? Knife-ear ravarly?" the dwarf says pointing towards the sky and the huge winged beast surrounded by a white nimbus.

At about the same time the Treylor archers take aim and start firing at the griffon and rider. The arrows are like small darts, and from so far up that they are easily avoided. But Darling isn't so much worried about the arrows but more about the bobbing and weaving that they are causing the griffon to perform and the effect it is having on her stomach. 

Knowing she needs to land soon and best if it were away from the archers, she heads to the "left" side of the battlefield. It looks like people are gathering near there anyway.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 26, 2010)

Turning to the dwarf, Mal shrugs as he can only guess what the dwarf said.  "Translation?" he asks, wondering just what 'Et's em' means and waits for someone to speak plainly.

Then he spots the shadow and the figure above... as his thoughts race back....[sblock=Flashback]
Again, Mal finds himself facing the wolves.  This nightmare had repeatedly played over and over, each time more dire in consequences.  Knowing that his salvation was in the form of a dragon, a copper dragon; the shadowy figure above swoops down, as he waits for the wolves to scatter and die.  Instead, the shadowy figure is another wolf, with wickedly black wings, swooping down to pin Mal into the ground with its sharp claws.  The horrid breath hovering over him as the saliva drips onto his face; Mal unable to move from the vice-like grip.

His breathing quickens, and is labored.  The pain shoots out all over, never ceasing.  He cries out... and awakens.  As he looks around for the enemy, he only finds a curious face with an inquisitive look peering at him as if in amusement.  Almost tauntingly, the copper dragon nods slightly, and says, "Humans are such fragile creatures.  I take it another big bad wolf came to haunt your dreams?"

Angered by the frailness that his dreams show, Mal shakes off the dragons words and falls back asleep....[/sblock]Realizing that his hopes of the female copper dragon coming to save them and show her might were futile, Mal sees that the figure is not a dragon, but something else.  And it appeared to have a rider....

"Is that friend or foe?" he asks, wondering if they should swarm the beast and attack...


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 26, 2010)

Jareth pulls another downed soldier back to the dwarf, his lean, bloodied body aching all over from the strain. He growls a Draconic curse at his exhaustion, and a second expletive escapes his lips as he sees the griffon and rider. But then the Treylor start shooting it...

He shouts out, "Don't shoot the flying thing! If the Treylor don't like, maybe it'll be a friend of ours! Focus on the wounded, get them to safety!"

Even so, he doesn't take his eyes off it for more than a few seconds at a time. He takes a few deep breaths and goes back to the lines to grab another of the numerous wounded. His gaze involuntarily drifts back up to it, his fingers drifting to his chain. _At least, I hope it's a friend. If it's not, it will be riddled with spikes and charred beyond recognition as soon as it attacks._


----------



## Scratched_back (Aug 26, 2010)

Still slightly shocked by the ferocity of the battle that he found himself in the middle of, Elms shakes his head and takes stock of his surroundings.

"Those bastard archers are running low on arrows!" he yelled out to all nearby.

Seeing that most of the remaining Treylor had been occupied by the rampaging Gnolls, Elms backed away from his position and, sheathing his sword, approached the main group. The first he sought out was the rough-faced villager that had struck down the Treylor soldier that Elms had been fighting. "My new pal!" Elms clapped the man happily on the shoulder. "Good job I was keeping him busy so long, you took your time swinging that club!"

As Elms begins to breathe a little more easily he notices a villager staring straight up in the air, turning he sees another pointing into the air as a mumble of uncertainty passes over the crowd. Wrinkling his brow in confusion at the gruff dwarf's words and then nodding as Jareth speaks, Elms tugs the bolas from his belt. "You speak sense, mate..." Elms nods again at Jareth "...but you don't look sure. If that thing comes close and we don't like the look of it, I'll be clipping it's wings.".

Elms begins spinning the bolas in his right hand quickly, it spins into a blur and a sharp hum fills the air. "Keep your distance unless you want a rock in the face... and be ready."


----------



## Sugar_Silk (Aug 27, 2010)

Darling had assumed the lights had been another of Fallon's spells, or perhaps that the Dwarf was expecting a winged messenger. As several arrows zinged past her, these thoughts left her and she veered instead for the ragged group that was forming in the field just out of archer range. They were gathering  wounded back to safety as she swooped nearer to them, and though they seemed startled at her approach, they fired no arrows. 

*A much more agreeable spot to land.*

Darling barely registered it when one of the men started swinging something nervously around his head, more concerned with landing now than any potential attack. She was here to meet with Irregulars, and this collection of characters was decidedly irregular.

"I seek Martomum!" She called over the sounds of battle, just as the Griffon's hind feet touched the blessed earth again. 
"I have vital information, please help me down from here!"


----------



## Scratched_back (Aug 27, 2010)

”Hah, it’s a woman!” Elms lets the Bolas slow and then stop entirely as he dashed forward to the winged beast and held his hand out to help the newcomer down from her precarious perch. ”Nice entrance…” he reached up for her hand ”…and if you don’t want everyone else to see your nice entrance I’d cover it up if I were you, some soldiers aren’t the fine gentleman that I am. Elms at your service, darlin’.” He let out a chuckle and revealed a toothy grin.  “That’s what you get for wearin’ dresses for riding.”

[Sblock=OOC]Sorry, couldn't help it! I shall attempt to get control of my sense of humour... But I can't make any promises! [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 27, 2010)

Jareth drags another of the innumerable injured back, breathing a mental sigh of relief as the strange rider is apparently friendly. _Though after a chat with that bull-headed dwarf, she might not be._

He stands nearby, taking a short break from his now-monotonous work and let more of his adrenaline fade.

[sblock=OOC EDIT]
SB, don't worry about it. Someone in this group needs a sense of humor! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 27, 2010)

As the red haired woman dismounts, Mal can only stare in amazement.  She was lovely, but her choice of clothing had him a little weary of her role in this whole thing.  Seriously, riding high above everyone with such a short dress was only asking for trouble...

Turning his attention back to the wounded, he continues to try to save as many as possible as he watches a few open their eyes, now safe from death's doorway.  They would live.  That was what mattered for now.

Continuing to heal, he awaits the result of the battle...


----------



## Gondsman (Aug 28, 2010)

[sblock=ooc]not seeing an updated map, so just find a wounded someone and stabilize or otherwise bind wounds heal[/sblock]

Shaking his head at the improbable arrival to the party "_Another woman!_" he curses to himself under his breath.  At least the mount should set that witch back a peg.  Lurik busies himself with the wounded, though more to look at the wounds and poke around than to easy any suffering.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 28, 2010)

The dwarf's accent had certainly got worse. Trinham could not understand what is last statement meant. He suspects that Martomum mean they should gather the elves as well as the villagers. Normally Trinham would have done this but, having just been in a fight for his life, he is feeling anything but charitable. Therefore, Trinham ignores the elves and keeps getting the villages to collect their own wounded.

Suddenly a new threat arrives in the form of a flying creature, complete with rider. While the archers shooting at it boded well, Trinham is not that naive that he believed that "The enemy of my enemy is my friend" bull****, he therefore readies a _Magic Missile_ targeted at the rider not the beast. Fortunately his fears are groundless and the rider proves to be a messenger for Martomum. An attractive messenger at that. At this stage Trinham completely looses his concentrations as he starts to daydream. Pulling himself back to reality he urges a couple of the villagers to grab one of the wounded.


----------



## Sugar_Silk (Aug 28, 2010)

Darling was was glad when one of the strangers rushed forward to aid her dismount. She finished undoing the saddle and then took the hand he offered. When the rough looking man chose to mock her modesty, her brow rose in an amused and appraising way and she stared into his cool, gray eyes until they met back with hers. *Darlin'?*

"I must apologize for my indecency!" her expression feigned innocence, as she cast her eyes to the ground and gave an appealing curtsy, "This is my first aerial suicide mission, I shall try to be more proper..."  Her eyes flashed back up from her snide supplication, looking at Elms through her long, lovely lashes with a devilish smirk. "My name is Darling, have we met before?"


----------



## Scratched_back (Aug 28, 2010)

"No need to apologise to me, miss!" Elms awkwardly returned the bow, it was obvious to all around that this is not a motion he is used to. "It was my pleasure to be in the right place at the right time to have been such a service, miss.". He smiled a toothy smile again as he rose and threw the attractive girl a sly wink. "Your name is darlin'? It means lovely lady where I come from, it was a guess on my part..." he dragged his eyes slowly over her body, from head to foot and back again "...albeit an educated one. I don't think we've met before, I never forget a face. My name is Elms.". Unsure of the etiquette of greeting such an attractive women, especially in circumstances such as these, Elms took her hand in his and shook it quickly and firmly, her soft skin feeling alien against his rough hands.

As if coming around from a trance, Elms suddenly realised where they were as a stray arrow hummed past them and landed in the dirt several feet away. "Come with me, further back to the group, it's still not safe here.". Grabbing her by the wrist, Elms pulled the newcomer another ten or fifteen feet towards the group and spun her around affording her diminutive frame as much cover as possible from his own body. "What on earth is a girl like you doing here anyway? A battlefield is no place for women. You mentioned a name earlier... who is it you're looking for? I'm afraid I'm almost as new here as you are - I couldn't introduce you to a soul - but maybe we can look together. I was in the area, heard the sounds of a fight and stumbled upon a small bloody war! I wouldn't mind knowing what the hell happened here.".


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2010)

"Dat be'n wa, I's unts tae no." the dwarf asks stepping up to Elms and Darling. He looks at the girl and asks pointing at the griffon. "Yuse flu 'ere frim Fallon 'o dat I is sures. Wa did dae mans 'ave tae say?"

Not understanding a word Darling looks to where the short bearded man is pointing, and she sees the griffon shimmer and start to fade away.

**************************************

As the dwarf talks to the two newcomers the rest of the group finish their gathering of the wounded villiagers. Those who are able to stand and a few sitting have the shields of wounded men at arms and have a makeshift shield wall erected around those who are the worst off. 

Robert and the gnolls have pushed back the Treylor infantry and it looks like some of the archers are joining into the melee, their arrows spent.


----------



## Sugar_Silk (Aug 29, 2010)

"Martomum, I assume." Darling said, turning to the dwarf and becoming more serious. "Fallon sent me to tell you that the Bear will lead the charge against the Treylor today, but that the Irregulars will not fight. Also, Dellex apparently rode ahead to scout out the field? I believe that last bit was Fallon's main concern. I get the impression that this Dellex is less than trustworthy?" She looked around at the assembled force, the wounded and the tired fighters freshly back from the edge. 

"I'm afraid that I'm neither a healer nor a fighter, still I'd like to be of any help I can."


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 31, 2010)

Trinham looks over to where the battle is still raging to make sure that his help is not required. Seeing that everything is currently under control, he looks to check that Lora heard the comment about Dellex. Depending on whether or not he thinks she heard, he either moves over to tell her or moves over to where Martomum is talking to Darling.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Aug 31, 2010)

Jareth rests near the semi-reformed shield wall, listening to the report from the woman, though not focused on it. The words register in his mind, prompting the thoughts, _Dellex? They mentioned that name before, didn't they? Whatever. Not my problem._

He looks over the carnage, eyes drifting to the still-ongoing battle. He stretches his arms out, hand brushing his chain. _My magic wasn't strong enough, my chain wasn't swift enough... It would seem my strikes were more luck than anything else. I MUST learn stronger magic. And perhaps a different way to use the chain._ He removes it from his belt and takes a few steps away from the group, uncoiling it and examining it. _Perhaps... Momentum, carried from one nearby foe to another? Difficult, but worth attempting, if it means I will take more of those elven murderers down!_

[sblock=OOC]
Giving him a reason to learn how to Whirlwind Attack. 
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 2, 2010)

"Dell-lex?"_ *phht!*_

Martomum asks spitting at the name. "Dat do be'n ike is andy work," he continues pointing at the rolling black smoke.

"Grill, et's ye mens a gatered." he says looking to Lora. Then he turns to the rest of those gathered about him. " 'Elp wit dae wounded, an a 'atch fer stray'n ar-roes."

After Lora has gathered Claude, Trinham, and Jareth the group is led off by Martomum towards the fighting. 

Looking ahead it looks like the archer lines have broken and as many Treylor are running as there are ones staying to fight. They run for both sides of the forest trying to escape in the cover of the woods.

"Well we be'n tae go round, or'n str-eights?" Martomum asks looking at the battle ahead his falchion held in a tight fist.

[sblock=OOC] Needing to get the groups seperated for what is to come. But will talk more about that in the OOC. 

Group 2 -
Malaroc
Darling
Lurik
Marko
Elms

You can all talk/finish introductions as you see fit here, and then I will be fastforwarding to the evening/victory dinner and perhaps starting a new thread, for you all. [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 3, 2010)

Jareth is relieved to have the worst of his wounds patched up, but surprised when Martomum wants to drag them back into the fight. His face twists into a scowl again as he says, "There's still plenty of them left. Circling them would just make them surge back and into us. But going to one flank and starting to work from there would probably get better results. And let us slowly plow down the line." He loops a coil of his peculiar weapon around his wrist, letting it hang down and drag along the ground for the moment.

He takes a few steps forward, then flicks the head of the chain back up, catching it with his left hand. "However, I believe you and I are the ones best-suited for close combat," he says dispassionately, a wave acknowledging Mart's falchion. "Oh, sure, Trinham and Lora have their weapons, but their magics are a bit more potent, and Claude is an archer. Far better with a bow than I, but not as good in a melee like that." He shrugs at the end, voice tinged with a bit of weariness. Nearly getting killed can have that effect...

He looks over the battle, his eyes going distant for a second. Memories... Always the memories will come. His face hardens and his jaw sets and as he turns back to the group, there is a fire in his eyes. "But it doesn't mean we can't kill plenty more."


----------



## Sugar_Silk (Sep 3, 2010)

Darling tossed here hands in the air as the Dwarf and his party sped back into the fray. She watched for a moment before shrugging and turning back to the remaining force.

"A man of action I suppose... anyway, message delivered."

She went back to the spot where the Griffon had stood and recovered her bag from the ground along with a single snow white feather that she tucked behind her ear. She then opened her bag and began to fish through it.

"I, for one, am going to need a drink before I even ask whom my _third_ commander today shall be. How many of these wounded men can walk, and where are we supposed to take them?"
[sblock=oops!]
Sorry HM. Didn't catch that... or else I was a little tipsy when I read it. Either way, all fixed now 
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 3, 2010)

Hearing the concern over the wounded, Mal closes his eyes, but for split second.  The images that pass through his mind for that split second are of the past few weeks, as he opens them.  Glancing over to a coughing villager, he answers her, without really speaking directly to her.

"They will be in decent shape soon enough.  See?  Already some are standing, realizing that they are no longer on death's door.  The rest will feel the same soon.  Very soon.  I am doing all I can to make sure that they live..."

As he says the last part, he moves to another group of wounded, intent on making sure they are all healing well enough and helping those that are healed enough to stand and assist the others.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 3, 2010)

[sblock=Sugar Silk]
This is a few posts up -


> Not understanding a word Darling looks to where the short bearded man is pointing, and she sees the griffon shimmer and start to fade away.




Darling's bag is on the ground along with a single pure white feather.  [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 3, 2010)

Trinham is pleased to have something definite to do, even if  it does involve going back into the fight. At least this time they stand a good chance. Following Martomum, he readies and cocks his crossbow looking round for a good target.

Replying to Jareth, Trinham says "Unfortunately magic is a limited resource. Also, the elves seem to be partially resistant to mine. So I'll stick with my weapons unless a suitable opportunity presents itself. That said, I can protect a couple of you from arrows, if you need it.

[sblock=Statblock]*Defence:* AC 15, HP 19/20
_Protection From Arrows:_ (DR10) 40/40.

*Attack:*
Crossbow, Light +5 1d8 19-20/x2 80'
Dagger +4 1d4+1 19-20/x2
Dagger (Thrown) +5 1d4 19-20/x2 10'
Longsword +4 1d8+1 19-20/x2

*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +4, Will *3

*Crossbow Bolts:* 30, 29, 28, ??

[sblock="Spell List"]Sorcerer Level 0 Spells: Daze, Detect magic, Flare, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand.
Sorcerer Level 1 Spells: Magic Missile, Color Spray
Sorcerer level 2 Spells: Protection from Arrows
[/sblock][sblock="Spells Per Day"]0 Level: (_) (_) (_) (_) (_)
1 Level: (X) (X) (X) (_) (_) (_)
2 Level: (X) (_) (_)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Scratched_back (Sep 3, 2010)

Furrowing his brow momentarily as he decoded the Dwarf's odd dialect in his mind, Elms again took a moment to look around the battlefield. Within fifty feet of him he could see dead Treylor, dead villagers, plenty of walking-wounded. He had quite literally walked into the middle of the largest battle he had ever witnessed. As the adrenaline left his system Elms suddenly felt quite drained. Despite being far from a novice with a blade, the Treylor soldier he had faced had not seemed worried and had parried away his blows with ease. Shuddering with a sudden burst of anger, Elms silently vowed to work on his swordsmanship. This would not happen again.

"Stay with me, love. This is no place for a lady to be walking around by herself. Looks like you're in the same boat as me, I've never met these folks in my life either, but it seems they know what they're doing. I know of this place, Harkon Manor. If these folk have gathered here to make a stand, then I'll stick around to see if I can help.". Looking Darling up and down again, trying his hardest not to leer, Elms pulls his second shortsword from the scabbard strapped over his should and adjusted his grip on it to hold the pommel toward her. "Take this, I don't see a weapon on you, and you don't have many places to hide one from the looks of you.".

Tearing his eyes away from Darling, Elms became aware of an odd-looking man passing them, mumbling about the recovery of the villagers. Slightly odd looking because of his long braided beard, but there was something else slightly unusual about the man that Elms couldn't place. As the man continued past them and toward the wounded, Elms began to feel a strong itching in his forearm. He put his hand to the wound that he had suffered in the battle and was surprised to find that not only had the bleeding stopped, but the wound had completely closed and scabbed over. "You!" he yelled as he approached the man, feeling the tingling in his arm grow stronger as he neared. "Is this your doing? You have mended my wounds... somehow.". Holding up his left forearm for inspection, Elms extended his right hand to shake Malaroc by hand. "I am Elms. Who are you? How did you come to be here?".


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 3, 2010)

Taken back by the sudden interest in his abilities, Mal simply nods.  "It is not as powerful as I would hope, but it allows those that are near me to heal quickly.  They will not completely heal, it only allows a boost to be able to stop the bleeding or wounds."

Spotting the lovely woman nearby Elms, Mal bows out of respect.  "I am Mal.  I was aiding in the battle preparations, but suddenly found myself sticking around to help these people, as they sheltered me and fed me in my short time here.  Now, I am making sure that no more of them die..."

He surveys the scene, noting that at least there are no more deaths for now.  Turning back to the dwarf with the need for some grammar lessons, he shakes his head as the others move to continue the attack.  "I am best served here... to guard the villagers and men at arms.  It is they that I am looking after."


----------



## Sugar_Silk (Sep 4, 2010)

Darling flitted around behind them, testing the weight of Elms' sword in her hand, giving a few thrusts in the air. She smiled to herself, knowing that the blade would be little use in her hands, but appreciating the gesture. 

A gnoll lay near them with an arrow protruding from it's fearsome jaws. He'd caught it straight in the mouth and it had sunk deeply into the poor dear's brain stem, dropping him immediately into the twisted position he now displayed. "Too late for this guy..." she knelt down and began to search the corpse for trinkets. 

"I'm liking the sound of this 'Manor'," She said, rustling through the fur and cloth of the gnoll's body a bit longer before dusting off her hands and standing back up, having found nothing of interest.  "and with the enemy engaged here in the field, it should be relatively safe, yes? Do any of you know the Lord?"


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2010)

Just before the group is about to engage the Treylor with the gnolls they see horseman emerge from the woods. Vance can be seen clearly at the center, but there are more than Vance and his entourage, in total the horseman number about twenty. The new horseman wear white tabards over their armor and blue capes, all except one.

The Treylor seem not to notice as the fight for their lives some escaping and others being cut down from beind. The small group led now by Martomum charges in to help and hopefully meet up with Vance and the others. The fight isn't much of one as these archers don't put up much of a defense. Soon most are surrendering as a few refuse and fight to the death.

In moments the party has worked their way through and joined Vance and the others. "Sur takin' ye tims gettin' dis done boy." Martomum says as he stands before Vance and his charger. The blue caped soilders making a cirlce around everyone keeping the Treylor at bay. 

Lifting his visor Vance shows his most earnest smile. "Martomum!" he yells above the sounds of the battle. "Are you the one who brought the gnolls?"

"Aye boy," the dwarf replies. Then looking around Martomum spots a gnoll he had been looking for. "I's be back." he says storming towards a white haired gnoll wearing red spiked armor. He pushes past the horseman grumbling along the way.

Vance then looks to the group, his eyes falling on Lora a little longer than the rest. "You have all survived." he says smiling. "Then the villiagers had it right, all of you are truly heroes out of the old tales."

******************************************************
Meanwhile back at the shield wall. The Treylor have been pushed back from the area where the make-shift wall once stood, and the villiagers have started to seperate the Harkon Manor men from the fallen Treylor. As if by some miracle the dead from Harkon number only five men-at-arms. As villiagers from the center are pulled out of the mess of bodies, they are found to only be unconsious but alive. The dead men at arms seem to be from the outer circle of the fight, those furthest from the center.

Those who can walk start to gradually increase and soon the dead and the comatose are brough out and behind the shield wall for protection. Everyone then watches the last little part of the battle as it winds down and then is finally over. 

A great cheer rises from the throats of the men of Harkon Manor,

* "Huzzah!!"*

Then a single voice cries out, "The Green Boar!!" And every voice answers, 

*"Huzzah!!"*

Another villiager shouts, "The Men of Harkon!!" And the men respond, 

*"Huzzah!!"* 

The a cry goes out, "The Heroes of The Western Woods!!" And then so loud that it can be faintly heard all the way back at Harkon Manor itself they cheer.

* "Huzzah!! Huzzah!! Huzzah!!"*

Caught up in the cheering the small group of strangers soon join in, they too are glad to be alive.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 7, 2010)

Trinham listens as Vance talks to Lora and tells them they must be heroes. He certainly does not feel like an hero. in fact in feels lucky to be alive. However, as usual in Vance's presence, he keeps his thoughts to himself and simply nods at the appropriate places. 

At the same time he closely examines the rider he assumes to be Dellex. Trying to determine what he is up to. However, he has absolutely no ability in this area, so instead to prepares himself to react to events.

[sblock=OOC]Sense Motive (+0)[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 9, 2010)

Dellex rides up beside Vance as soon as Martomum leaves to speak to the leader of the gnolls. He takes in the irregulars gathered before him.

He gives a slight nod to Lora as he remembers their first meeting, and by the look on her face so does she.

He gives a passing glace to Trinham and a slight frown at seeing Jareth standing before him.

When his gaze reaches Claude his eyebrows raise slightly. He leans over to Vance and asks, "Are this the men who came to Harkon from the western Woods?"

"They are." Vance answers "They..."

"I want them all arrested." Dellex states in a flat emotionless voice. "I want everyone who came out of those woods with the Reygurian arrested now! Especially the dwarf!" His voice now anything but emotionless.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 9, 2010)

Jareth has little time to wonder over the frown he receives, for no reason, before the order to arrest the group is given. His back stiffens and his features go to their customary scowl. “Sir, on what charges?” he asks sharply, hand still holding his chain in a tight grip.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 9, 2010)

Trinham is shocked at Dellex's action. This is the last thing he expected. Trinham knows he is not a strategist, so he looks to the two people that he trusts. Unfortunately, Martomum is still speaking to the gnoll and Lora is as shocked as he is. While Trinham has no problems with becoming an outlaw, it occurs to him that Dellex would take it out on his parents. Therefore, he instantly decides that he is not going to start anything. But by all of the gods, he will finish it. At this point it briefly dawns on Trinham that he is not the innocent lad he was; was it only a month ago.

Trinham appreciates that Dellex is an experience battle mage so he is careful not to do anything that would alert him. However he mentally prepares himself for battle.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 10, 2010)

"Charge?" Dellex says moving his horse so it gives him a better few of Jareth. He looks coolly at the young man and his chain. "Wait, you didn't channel in front of these Treylor did you? Or cast any spell that they would know only to belong to the _Bon'Dradi_?" 

He looks about and seeing Vance he says. "We need to make sure none of these Treylor escape or reach..."

"Tis be'n dun," Martomum says coming into the small circle once more. He gestures off to where a group of gnolls are entering the woods. 

"An'a dere." he says pointing to a second group that runs across the open ground towards the forest farther away. "Now'n why ye be 'ere mage?" Martomum asks looking about to spit.

For what seems a long time Dellex only stares at the dwarf and then he speaks his voice calmer than before. "I am here to put you and all your band under arrest. And the charge," he continues turning to look at Jareth before his eyes fall on Claude. "The charge is conspiracy against all the Five Kingdoms."

Without saying a word or making a gesture the soilders in white tabards and blue cloaks quickly surround the group.


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 10, 2010)

Jareth riles at the charge of treason. His eyes narrow as he says clearly, "Not that it is your concern, but the one spell I used is common to any arcanist. And I had no cause to exercise the unique discipline of my magics."

He raises his head, taking on a slight noble bearing akin to his family. "But what proof do you have of this conspiracy? Or is mere, incorrect, suspicion enough for you?" He shakes his head, coiling his chain and strapping it to his belt, his eyes focused on this pompous mage.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 10, 2010)

_Treason! Treason!_ Trinham had never even thought of committing treason. To be accused so casually makes his blood start to boil. As Trinham's anger starts to rise he remembers Archimedes' warming about losing control of his magic at the same time as loosing control  of his temper. Struggling to get his temper back under control, he has only one thought. _You may not know it yet Dellex but your a dead man._

[sblock=OOC]Wow. my 1,000 post.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 10, 2010)

Vance finally cuts in at the mage's acusations. "I don't believe any of this man or these people are in league with the man we found." He says taking off his helment and giving Lora and the rest of the group a reassuring smile.

"Wat's ye mean dae man ye 'inds?" Martomum asks suspiciously. "We were in sent 'ere by ye mage an ye knows it."

Dellex frowns but a moment then says, "The orders from Lord Bairan were for you and a group to come warn Harkon Manor. I knew only one person you were suppose to take, as for the others they may well be in league with..." he stops as his voice was rising and his words escaping him to quickly.

"Agains who be dis man 'ets em stand fowards and acuze us." Martomum says crossing his arms waiting.

Vance shifts uncomfortably, "I am sorry Master Martomum but that man can't... I mean he won't... I think it best to show you, show you all it might explain some things. By your leave Councilor?" he asks turning to Dellex.

"Yes, I agree this will be... enlightning." He says with a thin lipped smile of his own.

Vance quickly puts Kane in charge of the situation and leaves Skazul with him. Then the group is escorted along towards the forest were Vance and the others had emerged from. Only six of the blue cloaked men follow along with Dellex, Vance, Brend, and Onesimus.

When you reach the treeline the smell of smoke becomes thick and you notice green trees still burning from the battle. Treylor bodies are spread about mostly blackened and laying in great circles of scorched earth. Some have been cut down and lie in dark pools of blood.

The little clearings only "oddity" is a white and red tent standing off to the side away from where most of the fighting took place. Two white tabard, blue cloak soilders stand guard. They bow and step aside as Dellex dismounts. The mage moves up to the tent and throws the flap back uncermoniously. 

"This is what we found, dead by his own hand, probably poison. But clearly he wasn't a prisoner but working with the Treylor," he says.

Lying in the tent contorted in what looks like a painful death spasm lays a human man in cream colored robes. His face is unremarkable but what stands out the most is the dark skin tone that marks him as a Reygurian.

[sblock=1000th post]
And a great one, I want you to hate the man. So when you start working for him it will chafe LOL [/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter (Sep 10, 2010)

Jareth breathes a mental sigh of relief as Vance finally talks. _Though it's amazing he managed to keep his mouth shut that long._

As the tent is opened and the group steps inside, Jareth looks at the dead Reygurian dispassionately. He looks at the others and shrugs, then turns back to the man in robes, eyes smoldering. "So you would charge us with treasonous acts based on one man's corpse and the fact that one of our group shares a geographic ancestry with him? That is one of the most absurd things I've ever heard, with all due respect, sir," the fiery-haired and fiery-eyed young man adds, though his tone is anything but respectful. Continuing, "And to do so just after we emerge victorious from a battle in which we assisted the _human_ forces is insulting. Especially so to me, who has more reason than anyone here to hate the Treylor," Jareth finishes with a snarl and spits on the ground.

His gaze turns to Vance and Brend. "Milord Valorn, and Master Brend, I would ask a question of you two. Brend, you are a cleric of some power, I take it. I see the man's body is mostly undamaged... Would you be able to question this corpse tomorrow? I refer to the dead-speaking spell, but I'm not a priest. And there are a few truth-verifying spells you could use on us each tomorrow." Jareth turns back to Dellex. "Those should provide proof that your accusations are a waste of everyone's time," he says, crossing his arms over his chest, scowl resettling on his features.

[sblock=OOC]
Referencing Speak with Dead for talking with the corpse; Discern Lies, Detect Thoughts and Zone of Truth would be the truth-telling magics.
I figure with a Spellcraft of +13 and a Knowledge (Arcana) of +9, Jareth would know some about them. Take 10 gives 23 and 19, respectively, so some info.

And I'm gone for the weekend! See you Monday. 
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 10, 2010)

"I would keep that tongue in check Jareth Kyras," Dellex says his voice spitting venom. "It is been speculated that the invasion by the Treylor is do in no small part to the actions of your family. Your father inparticular, and if it is found out he was a conspiritor, well..." he pauses. "The saying is the apple doesn't fall far from the tree."

"Mage ye sent this boy 'ere, so ye know why he come." Martomum interjects. "Dis dead Raygrr says nutin' abouts us, and who did come to Harkon."

"No you are right," Dellex says almost reluctantly. "But until proof that you did not meet with the Treylor in the woods prior to your visit to Harkon. Until witness can be brought forth that you actually fought against the Treylor. And until proof you are not spies sent here to stop my mission." He stops, obviously about to loose his self control. Visibly taking a hold of himself he continues.

"In short until your claims can be verified you are all still under arrest. Lord Valorn, take everyone who arrived here from the woods into custody, and lock them in your dungeon till we have proof of there claims."

Martomum smiles broadly and chuckling says, "Dat's just it mage. I did nay come 'ere wit dim."


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 11, 2010)

Trinham draws mental targets on Dellex's back as he follows him to the clearing. However, he does his best to keep his expression totally neutral. 

Finally the group arrived in the tent with the dead Reygurian. Still keeping quite, Trinham surreptitiously looks round the tent trying to spot anything out of the ordinary.

As Dellex orders their arrest, Trinham decides not to resist. He may not be a very good strategist but even he know they wouldn't stand a chance unless Vance and his party helped them, which he didn't believe they would. However, Trinham does recognise that Dellex is on the verge of "loosing it" and he racks his brains for a safe way of pushing him over the edge. Eventually, Trinham realises that as far as Dellex is concerned, he is a nobody. Collateral damage, nothing else. Therefore, anything he does would not annoy Dellex but may just get him killed. 

[sblock=Moggins]Mogins has been put on his best behavior, which means that he will actually do what he is told and not get distracted. In this case he is to follow his master just inside the 1 mile range.But under no circumstances be seen by anyone.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 13, 2010)

"Master Martomum speaks true Councilor," Vance speaks up. "He did not arrive with the oth..."

"Then just arrests theses men," he says looking over the group. "And lady," he adds with a look to lore. "Take there weapons and bind them, gag the two spell-casters."

The white tabard soilders are quick to jump at the wizard's words. The group is disarmed and bound. Lora and Jareth are gagged also much to Vance's dismay and head shaking. Martomum cautions them to go along as anything else might be misinterputed.

"Councilor, I am soory but we can not put them in the dungeon at Harkon it is currently without doors. Might I suggest seperating them and holding them at the few places able to hold a person."

"Such as?" Dellex asks with heavy sarcasim.

"The barracks for one, the wayhouse, and the library are all suitable if guards are placed at their entrances. And they all still have doors I believe."

Martomum watching the proceedings folds his arms across his chest as the group is disarmed. "Ye go to fair mage. An'a unce Bear hear o'dis ye been in it 'ip deep."

"You Martomum," Dellex says with a smile starting to form on his lips as an ideal comes to him. "You will be in charge of their defense dwarf. And if they are found out to be guilty, then you too will share their fate." 

After the guards are done they start to escort the players back to Harkon. Strange that although the battle is won, as the group marches back to the manor they don't feel like celebrating.

[sblock=OOC] And so ends The Battle at Harkon Manor. I figured Jareth and Trinham will go along with the capture and wait till the truth comes out. I will be putting you both in the wayhouse and get an entrance post in (The Key to Victory) up probably WED night as that ends XP for the two weeks and you get the bonus for adventure complete as well. Then we will get a little thing going between the characters already there and Jareth and Trinham, and then we will be off to the adventure proper.

NOTE: Trinham didn't get gagged on purpose, sometimes it pays to be nobody. [/sblock]


----------

